# Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!



## sascha (11 Dezember 2005)

*Sammelthread 0137-Lockanrufe aufs Handy ab Dezember 2005*

Bitte an alle Betroffenen von 0137-Lockanrufen: Meldet diese hier  (einfach auf "Antwort erstellen" klicken). Es bringt nämlich nichts, für jeden einzelnen Anruf einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen. 

Wichtig: Bitte schreibt in Eure Meldung

- die genaue 0137-Nummer
- die Uhrzeit des Anrufs
- das betroffene Mobilfunknetz 

Nur so ist ein Überblick möglich. Dankeschön.

*Gleichzeitig sollte jeder Lockanruf auch parallel per Mail an die Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet werden. Diese kann effektiv gegen die Täter vorgehen (Nummernabschaltung, Bußgelder etc.) Die Bundesnetzagentur ist erreichbar unter rufnummernspam(a)bnetza.de Wichtig dabei: Bitte geben Sie in der Meldung an die BNetzA unbedingt auch Name und Adresse an.*


----------



## Anonymous (12 Dezember 2005)

*0137....*

Hallo!
Hatte am 14. Oktober das erstemal das Vergnügen mit 
                       0137 7990134 
bin fast darauf reingefallen, da der Anruf um 22:40 ankam und ich im letzten Moment auf die Nummer schaute und nicht abgenommen habe. 
Heute nun wieder. 
Um 0:48 klingelte es nur 1x mit der Nummer:  0137 7661008

Bin im D1-Netzt

In der Hoffnung das nicht  sooo viele darauf reinfallen

Liebe Grüsse 
Karina


----------



## Anonymous (12 Dezember 2005)

*neue Nummer*

Hallo,

ich hatte am Sonntag so einen Anruf.

Nummer: 01377770404621
Netz: Vodafone
Zeit: 11.12.05 22:19

Grüße,
Markus


----------



## Anonymous (12 Dezember 2005)

Hallo, eventuell einen erneuten Lockanruf erhalten

Nummer: 01377770409877
Netz: Vodafone 
Zeit: 10.12.05 13:42 Uhr


----------



## Anonymous (12 Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

habe folgenden Lockanruf erhalten:

Nr.: *+491377770407803*
Datum: 11.12.2005 13:38
Netz: D1

Viele Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## Anonymous (12 Dezember 2005)

*Der Anruf kam am 11.12.*

Hallo,
gestern mittag hatte ich auch so einen Anruf:
Absendernummer: +49137777(den Rest weiß ich nicht mehr, habe es sofort gelöscht)
Netz: D1


----------



## TimoNRW (12 Dezember 2005)

Und was will man erreichen wenn ihr das hier postet?

Will computerbetrug.de diese Datrn sammeln?


----------



## Anonymous (12 Dezember 2005)

*0137-Abzocker*

Hallo zusammen,
ich hatte heute zm ersten mal die Begegnung mit den 0137-Abzockern.

Hier die Nummer, die mich zu kontaktieren versuchte:

01377 770407709


----------



## Anonymous (12 Dezember 2005)

*ePlus*

Nr: 00491377770403287
Zeit: 2005-12-10 12:16
Netz: E-Plus (via PhoneHouse)


----------



## Anonymous (12 Dezember 2005)

*D1*

Nr. +491377770404277
2005-12-11 18:53:32
Netz: D1


----------



## Alfino22 (13 Dezember 2005)

Guten Morgen,
Ich habe am 9.12.2005 einen Lockanruf von der Tel, Nr,00491377770402393 bekommen.
Ich habe heute aus Versehen da angerufen    :bigcryie Bandansage sagte,danke ihr Anruf wurde gespeichert.
Schwupps waren 2,98 Euro von meinem Guthaben weg. :evil: Hinter dieser Nummer steckt die Firma Tele-Vote call
Mann bin ich Sauer!!!!!!  
Viele Grüsse aus Leipzig

PS: den Anruf habe ich auf mein D2 Handy bekommen.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (13 Dezember 2005)

Heute durfte ich ebenfalls einen SPAM Anruf entgegennehmen:
Ich solle beim TV Gewinnspiel mitmachen, die bereits erwähnte 0137-7899711, nur 99 Cent/min, Vorgehen wie unter
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=129113#129113
und laut Vorposter dank Freenet-Gruppenmitglied ID-Net.

Absenderkennung unterdrückt, wüsste zu gerne, ob die via VoIP oder Festnetz angerufen haben (hätte mein erster Fall von SPIT sein können dank VoIP Anschluss).
Meldung an BNetzA eben raus, 
TSCN


----------



## Anonymous (13 Dezember 2005)

ich wurde auch angerufen. am 10.12.05 um 09:32 uhr.
die nummer war 01377661005. gott sei dank hab ich um diese zeit
noch geschlafen und es vermieden diese nummer anzurufen! 
ich bin übrigens bei vodafone


----------



## Anonymous (13 Dezember 2005)

ich habe auch so einen Anruf bekommen am 11.12.2005 um 10:54h
tel - 0137-77770401697


----------



## Anonymous (13 Dezember 2005)

*0137 ...*

Bin ebenfalls betroffen;

Nummer:0137 7661006
am: 10.12.2005 /19.25 Uhr
Netz: Vodafone


----------



## Anonymous (14 Dezember 2005)

*Wie lange ist die eigentliche Nummer ?*

ich habe einen kleinen Test gemacht:

Vom Festnetzanschluss jede einzelne Ziffer meiner Voting Nummer (0137 7770404277 ) sehr langsam gewählt, und gewartet, bis das Freizeichen kommt. Dann sofort aufgelegt, so dass keine Verbindung zustande kam.

Demnach wäre die wirkliche Hauptwahl nur 7 Stellen lang (7770404), die 277 dahinter ist Crap. 

Dasselbe Experiment bei verschiedenen anderen geposteten Nummern.

Vermutlich hat der <Edit> die folgenden Nummern bei ID Net angemietet:

0137 7770401
0137 7770402
0137 7770403
0137 7770404
0137 7770407
0137 7770409


Id net hat  hier  ein Kontaktformular. 

Da schreib ich mal ein paar Zeilen rein, zusätzlich zur Meldung an die Bundesnetzagentur


----------



## Reducal (14 Dezember 2005)

*Re: Wie lange ist die eigentliche Nummer ?*



			
				firefoxfan schrieb:
			
		

> Vom Festnetzanschluss jede einzelne Ziffer meiner Voting Nummer (0137 777040**** ) sehr langsam gewählt, und gewartet, bis das Freizeichen kommt. Dann sofort aufgelegt, so dass keine Verbindung zustande kam.


Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, dass da nicht doch was auf der Rechnung steht. Es gibt eine ähnliche Anwahlterminologie, doch da wählt man sehr schnell an, so dass die Verbindung zwar an der 0137er Nummer anschlägt aber keine Rückmeldung zu dem anwählenden Apparat zurück kommt. Das nennt man "_Short Duration Calls_" - Zahlemann ist das Telefonunternehmen, dass den Dienst ab dem Endkunden ermöglicht, hin zu der 0137er Nummer. Derartige Calls laufen im Millisekundenbereich, d. h. mit dem normalen Telefon ist sowas eher nicht zu realisieren.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Dezember 2005)

*Re: Wie lange ist die eigentliche Nummer ?*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, dass da nicht doch was auf der Rechnung steht.



Ich warte mal die nächste Rechnung ab. Wenn sich da 'ne Überraschung ergibt, poste ich das. 
Bis dahin möchte ich erst mal nicht empfehlen, mein Experiment nachzuvollziehen.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Dezember 2005)

*Next ID*

der Link, den ich oben gepostet hatte, ist offenbar nicht geeignet. Man hat mir jetzt eine Postanschrift genannt (scheinbar kann sich die Beschwerdestelle keine E-Mail leisten). Die probiere ich jetzt aus. 

Beschwerde an Bundesnetzagentur ist schon lang raus.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Dezember 2005)

Hallo!
Bin auch betroffen. Netz D1 bei Talkline.
01377661008 am 11. Dezeber 2005 um 12:57
und
01377661102 am 02. Dezember 2005 um 17:49

Ich habe mein Handy beide male nicht gehört.
Frage: was passiert denn wenn man abnimmt?


----------



## Reducal (15 Dezember 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Frage: was passiert denn wenn man abnimmt?


Nix, da ist der Anruf längst beendet - deshalb ja auch Ping-Anrufe. Der angerufene soll dazu verleitet werden, die Nummer zurück zu rufen, ganz aus eigenen Stücken.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

habe innerhalb von 3 Tagen zwei Anrufe bekommen.

+491377661008
+491377770400601
Netzbetreiber: Vodafone

Gruß


----------



## Anonymous (16 Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

habe heute einen Anruf mit unterdrückter Nummer aufs Festnetz (Arcor) erhalten erhalten (meine Nummer steht im Telefonbuch) von wegen "Sie haben gewonnen, drücken Sie die '0'". Hab ich gemacht, dann wurde mir irgendein Gewinncode mitgeteilt, und es kam ohne Preisangabe die Aufforderung, die 0137/7001220 anzurufen. Datum: 16.12.2005, 10:47.

Grüße, B.


----------



## Reducal (16 Dezember 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ..."Sie haben gewonnen, drücken Sie die '0'". Hab ich gemacht...


Lass Dich mal von Deiner nächsten Telefonrechung überraschen - das Drücken einer Taste bestätigt nämlich nicht selten eine Rufumleitung zu einer Mehrwertnummer.


----------



## TimoNRW (16 Dezember 2005)

So eben angerufen worden auf Festnetz

13:47 Uhr Lotto Jubiläums Service....Rückruf in wenigen Minuten

13:51 Uhr Sabine Peters, Jubiläums Lotto

Beworbene Tel.NR: 0137-7371070 (98ct)

Der BundesNetzAgentur gemeldet.


----------



## TimoNRW (16 Dezember 2005)

[email protected]

Antworten die da eigentlich auch?


----------



## stieglitz (16 Dezember 2005)

TimoNRW schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected]
> 
> Antworten die da eigentlich auch?


Ich jedenfalls, hab einen Brief aus echtem Papier mit Briefmarke erhalten, dass die Angelegenbeit bearbeitet wird.
Also nicht mehr als eine Eingangsbestätigung.


----------



## TimoNRW (16 Dezember 2005)

Besser als nix zu tun


----------



## Anonymous (16 Dezember 2005)

*0137-Abzocke*

Hi zusammen,

habe heute am 16.12.2005 um 17:40 auch einen sogenannten "Ping-Anruf" mit der Nr. +49 137 7896105131 erhalten.  :bigcry: 

Hab aber nicht zurückgerufen!  :lol:  der müßte jetzt eigentlich ganz hämisch "hä hä hä" machen.

Werde es auch der BundesNetzAgentur melden.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Dezember 2005)

*0 137*

Habe heute einen Anruf über Mobile erhalten, der sofort auch wieder weg war und 3-4 mal versucht zurückzurufen. Kurzer Verbindungsaufbau - tot

Mein Netz: T-Mobile D1
Rufnummer die mich anwählte: 0049 137 7896105116

Inzwischen weiß ich, worauf ich 'reingefallen bin...


----------



## Anonymous (17 Dezember 2005)

*0137/7896100463*

17.12.2005, 10:30 Uhr: Nummer 0137/7896100463 ins O2-Netz, möglicherweise in der Homezone (Festnetznummer).


----------



## Anonymous (17 Dezember 2005)

01377896105901

...und ich Depp hab im Halbschlaf auch noch zurückgerufen...  :-?


----------



## Anonymous (17 Dezember 2005)

Nachtrag: Sorry, hatte vergessen die Uhrzeit und das Netz dazuzuschreiben...

17.12.05 11:39 Uhr
D2 Vodafone


----------



## Anonymous (17 Dezember 2005)

Bin auch betroffen.

Nummer:+491377896107834
am: 17.12 / 08:59
Dauer: 1s
Netz: o2


----------



## Anonymous (17 Dezember 2005)

0137 789 610 105 254

17.12.2005   07:30

o2


----------



## Anonymous (17 Dezember 2005)

01377896108335

17.12.2005  15:10

E-Plus


----------



## Anonymous (17 Dezember 2005)

Habe heute 17.12.2005 so einen netten Anruf bekommen.

Nummer: 0137- 7896105120
Zeit: 17:18 Uhr
Netz: o2


----------



## Anonymous (17 Dezember 2005)

*0137...*

0049 1377896108098

17/12/2005 ---  19:44

e+


Auf das gegen diese miese Abzocke endlich vorgegenagen wird!!!

so long...greetings


----------



## Anonymous (18 Dezember 2005)

Bei mir kam heute ein Lockruf von der
Nummer: 01377896101387
Datum: 18.12.2005 9:22 Uhr
Netz: T-Mobile (01511...)


----------



## amdtobi (18 Dezember 2005)

*Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Auch mich hat´s erwischt 

Anrufer: 00491377896101283 
Uhrzeit: 18.12.2005   11:37 und 11:58 
Netz: Eplus 

Ich Depp habe ca. vier zurückgerufen, da ich dachte mein Kollege rief an auf dessen Anruf ich dringend warte!  

PS:Mit welchen Kosten muss ich rechnen?


----------



## Anonymous (18 Dezember 2005)

*+491377896101812*

+491377896101812
Netz: t-mobil D1
Datum: 18.12.2005 10:26


----------



## Anonymous (18 Dezember 2005)

*01377*

Das Handy meiner Tochter hat sich 1x kurz gemeldet.
Sie fragte mich gleich ob ich die Nummer kenne! Sie hat nicht zurückgerufen!  Sie hat eine Prepaid-Karte.

Anrufer: 01377 896101661
Uhrzeit:  18.12.2005 15:14 Uhr
Netz:     Vodafon

In der Hoffnung, daß solchen Halunken das Handwerk gelegt wird!!!


----------



## Reducal (18 Dezember 2005)

*Re: 01377*



			
				Sigi Lu schrieb:
			
		

> In der Hoffnung, daß solchen Halunken das Handwerk gelegt wird!!!


_"Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!"_


----------



## Anonymous (18 Dezember 2005)

*01377896101690*

Hallo Zusammen,

heute habe ich diese Rufnummer in meinem Display gehabt:
+491377896101690 

welche anscheinend für 0,98 Euro die Minute kostet.

Ich habe diese Nummer der RegTP (bundesnetzagentur) gemeldet.
Ich werde warscheinlich Anzeige erstatten

Netz: D1 
Datum: 18.12.2005
Um 12:35 Uhr


----------



## Anonymous (18 Dezember 2005)

meine Nummer am 11.12.05 um 22:53
+491377770404853+49137777040853
was ich merwürdig finde, ist, daß sich die Nummer scheinbar wiederholt, was man aber auf dem Display nicht sieht, sondern erst wenn man auf die "lesen" Funktion geht. Auf dem Display erscheint nur der erste Teil bis zum 2. +und danach ..., was der Hinweis auf mehr ist. Bei meinem Rückruf sagte eine Männerstimme vom Band:" vielen Dank, Ihr Anruf wurde gewertet." Danach wußte ich was mir passiert ist.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Dezember 2005)

*0137-Nummer am Vierten Advent.*

Hallo, ich habe soeben einen dieser netten Anrufe erhalten. Es war um 18:35Uhr am 18.12.2005. Ein kurzes Klingeln wenn überhaupt. Und die Nummer ist folgende: 01377896102003

[]

*[Virenscanner: "Frommen" Wunsch entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (18 Dezember 2005)

*Hab mein Netz vergessen anzugeben*

Netz war Vodafone


----------



## BenTigger (18 Dezember 2005)

Auch wir Moderatoren bleiben nicht verschont...

0137 7896102075  um 19:47:36 Uhr....

Netz: D1

BnetzA ist informiert...


----------



## Anonymous (18 Dezember 2005)

*0137*

Hallo

hab am Sonntag den 18-12-2005
um 19:28

durch einmaliges Klingeln +491377896102262
diese Nummer erhalten

Ditz D2 (0173)


----------



## dotshead (18 Dezember 2005)

0137 789..... Mal wieder alle von der Fa. ID-Net, HH weitervermietet.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Dezember 2005)

Offenbar sind wir alle von der gleichen Plage betroffen. Bei mir war's:
+49137789610-2546 
am 18.12.2005 um 19:54
Netz: O2


----------



## Anonymous (18 Dezember 2005)

*0137 Lockruf*

Heute, 18.12.05 um 22:31 ging auf mein Handy (0178…, E-Plus) ein 0137-Lockruf mit der Numer 0137-7896106563 ein. Mein Handy zeigt eine Anrufdauer von 2 Sekunden an.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Dezember 2005)

eplus-netz in den abendstunden, habe leider die details schon gelöscht bevor ich diesen eintrag gefunden habe!
rufnummer: 0137 7896101516


----------



## Anonymous (19 Dezember 2005)

Und noch eine!

Nummer: 01377896105001
am: 17.12.2005 16:59
Netz: Vodafone


----------



## Anonymous (19 Dezember 2005)

Nummer: 01377896106390
am:         18.12.2005 
Zeit: 22.15 Uhr
Netz:        D1
 :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (19 Dezember 2005)

*Ping-Anruf*

Hallo,

bin auch angepingt worden:

16.12.2005
18.45 Uhr
Nummer: 0137/7896107513

eplus-Netz


----------



## Anonymous (19 Dezember 2005)

Hab auch noch eine:

Nummer: 01377896108257
am 18.12.05
Zeit: 21.47 Uhr
Netz: Vodafone D2


----------



## Anonymous (19 Dezember 2005)

*Re: Ping-Anruf*



			
				misteral schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> bin auch angepingt worden:
> 
> ...



Hab' ein bisschen recherchiert:

Die Nummer wird von der 
Netzwelt Plus GmbH
Benzstr. 2
64646 Heppenheim 

betrieben. Keine unbekannte Addresse, wenn es um alle möglichen Formen der [edit] geht. Wer also geschädigt wurde (sprich zurückgerufen hat), sollte sich an diese Addresse wenden.

Vielleicht bringt's ja was....


----------



## Reducal (19 Dezember 2005)

*Re: Ping-Anruf*



			
				misteral schrieb:
			
		

> sollte sich an diese Addresse wenden.


Und warum, was soll er dort angeblich erreichen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Dezember 2005)

Stehe ich jetzt auf dem Schlauch? der 0137-789-Block gehört doch zu ID-Free-Net. 
siehe bundesnetzagentur
Ist Heppenheim also Stufe II der Vermietung? Das wäre doch schon ein Anfang... (und eine ebenso interessante wie weng überraschende Neuigkeit)

Die 0190-Gewinnspam-Nummern liefen doch auch des öfteren via TalklineID (heute ID-Free-Net) und dann von Heppenheim aus in Richtung Londoner Briefkasten-for-rent-ltd.
Oder hab ich jetzt was völlig missverstanden?
Wenn es so ist, dass die Heppenheimer von der ID-Net genannt wurden, dann dies bitte noch einmal ausdrücklich bestätigen (oder eben noch einmal sagen, welche Nummer(n) zur Heppenheimer Höchstseriösfirma gehören.


----------



## srm71 (19 Dezember 2005)

*+491377896101141*

17.12.2005 7 Uhr D2/Vodafone   :evil: 

18.12.2005 Beschwerde an Bundesnetzagentur  :x 

19.12.2005 Antwort: Ihre Anfrage wurde an das zuständige Fachreferat zur Bearbeitung weitergeleitet. Mit freundlichen Grüßen ...

Alle 0137 789......ff gehören zu ID Net in Hamburg und werden von ID Net weitervermietet. Es ist auffällig, dass anscheinend die ganzen Spammer Nummern von ID Net verwenden.


----------



## dotshead (19 Dezember 2005)

Den letzten Satz von dir lieber srm71 hab ich in irgendeinem anderen Forum schon mal gelesen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Dezember 2005)

@dotshead: Selbst wenn's von Dir ist, stimmt's ja trotzdem


ist das nun eine Ente?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=129933#129933



> (...)Nummer: 0137/7896107513 (...)
> Hab' ein bisschen recherchiert:
> Die Nummer wird von der
> Netzwelt Plus GmbH
> ...


----------



## dotshead (19 Dezember 2005)

Selbst von mir? 

Lt. Bundesnetzagentur sind alle 0137 789....ff an die ID-Net vermietet. Ob ID-Net an die Heppenheimer weitervermietet who know's?


----------



## sascha (19 Dezember 2005)

> Lt. Bundesnetzagentur sind alle 0137 789....ff an die ID-Net vermietet.



Ist bekannt. Siehe auch hier: http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=312


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Dezember 2005)

@Sascha: kann es sein, dass die Nummern über Heppenheim laufen? Kann man ID Net nicht einfach fragen? Heppenheim ist, so meine Erfahrung, mit Nachfragen zum nächsten Kettenglied immer sehr schnell und korrekt umgegangen, die größere Verzögerung kam von Talkline ID. Wäre es (dann) sinnvoll, konsequent alle 0137er-Nummern gleich in Heppenheim anzufragen?
Laut Webseite ist ja der "verschollene R*" dort wieder zuständig...
(netzw*-p*.de/impressum.html)
[edit: Die Formulierung hiess "ausgeschiedene Person", nicht "verschollen" (p=83485)]


----------



## Anonymous (19 Dezember 2005)

*0137*

Hab auch so ein Anruf erhalten:

Datum: 18.12.05
Uhrzeit:  20.26 
Mobilfunknetz : O2
Von:  +491377896109809

Michael


----------



## Anonymous (21 Dezember 2005)

hallo zusammen.
neuer lockanruf am 17.12.05 um ca. 21.30 uhr
bin bei  d1 (0171)
tel. nr. +491377896104754


----------



## Anonymous (22 Dezember 2005)

013707896101030
Uhrzeit 7:01
Datum 17.12.05
Netz E-Plus

01377270034
Uhrzeit 15:56
Datum 23.09.05
Netz E-Plus


----------



## Anonymous (23 Dezember 2005)

*Lockruf*

Nr: .01377270020
Date: Freitag 23.12.2005 20:36
Netz: O2
 :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (23 Dezember 2005)

23.12.2005
21:39

+491377661102

Netz: D2


hmpf die nerven


----------



## Anonymous (23 Dezember 2005)

Habe gerade einen Anruf von 01377661102 bekommen, 22:58.
Zum Glück habe ich auf die Nummer geschauft und nicht zurückgerufen.ich bin bei vodafone.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Dezember 2005)

*Re: Lockruf*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Nr: .01377270020
> Date: Freitag 23.12.2005 20:36
> Netz: O2
> :evil:



Hatte vor der Nummer eben auch einen Lockanruf.
Datum: 23.12.2005 um 22:23 Uhr
Netz ist T-Mobile

MfG aus Bremen


----------



## Anonymous (23 Dezember 2005)

Hab ebenfalls einen Anruf von +49-137-7661102 erhalten, heute (23.12.05) um 21:43 CET auf mein vodaphone-Handy.

HTH,

Alex


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Dezember 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> @Sascha: kann es sein, dass die Nummern über Heppenheim laufen?


ja. Und von dort ausnahmsweise nicht gen London. Erstaunlich...


----------



## Anonymous (23 Dezember 2005)

*0137 - Lockruf*

*Hab auch nen Lockanruf bekommen. 

Tel: 01377661102
Date: 23.Dec.05 um 23:11 Uhr

War aber net dumm, sondern hab die Nr. einfach mal durch gegooglet.

 :evil: *


----------



## Anonymous (24 Dezember 2005)

Tel. 0137 72 700 20
Uhrzeit: 23:12
Datum: 23.12

[...] abzocke!!!


----------



## dotshead (24 Dezember 2005)

Trotz Heiligabend hören die Spammer nicht auf. Heute abend gegen 20 Uhr auf dem Handy meiner Mutter aufgeschlagen:

0137 7661104 

(0)137 766 zugeteilt Versatel-Süd-Deutschland GmbH 

Mail an Versatel und an die Bundesnetzagentur sind raus.


----------



## srm71 (25 Dezember 2005)

*01377270020*

24.12.05 11.50 Uhr

Vodafone/D2

Selbst Weihnachten keine Ruhe vor Betrügern!  :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (25 Dezember 2005)

> Hallo!
> 
> wurde heute auch Opfer solcher Anrufe. Zum einen ein nicht mal als "TV-Gewinnspiel" getarntes Gewinnspiel mit der Ansage, dass ich entweder 3000 Euro in bar oder einen Gutscheinbüchlein im Wert von 2000 Euro gewonnen hätte - aber eines von beiden auf ALLE Fälle. Die Nummer hierzu war 0190-838578 (kostenpunkt irgendwas im 1,80 pro Minute).
> 
> ...



Jop heute hat es mich auch erwischt!! Genau die selbe ansage!!


----------



## Anonymous (26 Dezember 2005)

*01377270020*

(0)137 727 zugeteilt Colt Telecom GmbH   :x


----------



## Anonymous (26 Dezember 2005)

*Anruf 01377270020*

Hallo der Anruf war um 9Uhr 6Min im Netz von O2 mit der Nr. 01377270020      Grüße


----------



## hospes (26 Dezember 2005)

*Handyspam*

Spam über die Nummer 01377661010 am 26.12.2005 gegen 18.40 Uhr.

Grüße vom Rhein

Nachtrag: Bundesnetzagentur per Mail informiert.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Dezember 2005)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=129903#129903


> Am vierten Adventswochenende erreichten uns wieder etliche Beschwerden von Opfern der so genannten Lockanrufe. Demnach wurden unter anderem folgende 0137-Nummern missbraucht:
> 
> 01377896100463
> 01377896101283
> ...





			
				Firma Netzwelt Plus schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 0137 7896100...
> 0137 7896101...
> 0137 7896105...
> ...





			
				Handelskammer Catanzaro schrieb:
			
		

> dati dal Registro delle Imprese
> Denominazione	SERVICE SUD DI CARIOTI ALESSIO
> Sede legale	VIALE CASSIODORO 101 - CATANZARO (CZ) - 88100


Da offenbar unzählige Nummern des vierten Adventswochenendes betroffen waren, sollten Betroffene sich überlegen, ihre möglichen Ansprüche gegen diese Firma geltend zu machen. Bitte die Info auch weitergeben, vielen Dank.

Mich würde interessieren, ob auch die Blocks 
0137 7896102...
0137 7896103...
0137 7896104...
0137 7896106...
u.a. auffällig geworden sind und wer der Mieter der Nummern ist (in obigem Falle "war", den der Kunde sei abgemahnt und die Nummern abgeschaltet. Spannend wäre, ob nach diesen angeblichen Abmahnungen der *gleiche* Mieter noch einmal auftaucht bzw. ob die Firma "ID Net" der Netzwelt Plus weiterhin Nummern weiter vermietet, wenn diese die Nummern an Firmen weiter vermietet, die dann Schindluder damit treiben. Wer mitverdient, sollte mitverantwortlich sein...

anonym aus Furcht vor den Süditalienern grüsst
der Nordschwabe


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Dezember 2005)

Grüße vom einen an den anderen Nordschwaben:
Unter
http://www.infobel.com/italy/wp/search/
kann man unter "who" "service sud" und unter "where" "Catanzaro" eingeben, dann erhält man eine Telefonnummer, wo man sich sicher beschweren kann. Ob's was bringt, weiss man erst, wenn man's probiert hat


----------



## Anonymous (27 Dezember 2005)

*Lockruf 0137 7661104 am 24.12.05*

Hallo!

Meine Freundin (0173...) wurde an Heiligabend um 17:31 von der oben genannten Nummer angerufen und hat dummerweise zurückgerufen.
1,42 Euro für die Tonne :-( Beschwerde an Versatel und Netzagentur ist raus.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Dezember 2005)

*0173*

Hallo,

ich habe gestern (26.12.) um 23.45 einen Anruf von 0137 7270020 bekommen. Bin sogar noch hin, aber es hat sich keiner gemeldet.
Jetzt wo ich euer Forum gefunden hab bin ich richtig froh, dass ich nicht zurückgerufen hab.
Bin bei O2 (0179/700....)
Grüße Anke


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Dezember 2005)

0137-727 ist COLT Telecom.
Bitte Beschwerde an
rufnummernspam[at]bnetza.de senden und dies hier bestätigen, danke.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Dezember 2005)

*0137 727 0036*

27.12.2005, 14:30: Lockanruf für ein TV Gewinnspiel für 0137 727 0036.
Beschwerde an Bundesnetzagentur und
info.de(at)colt.de sowie abuse(at)colt.de sind raus.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Dezember 2005)

Ich habe wochenlang Anrufe von 0137 Nummern erhalten (morgens, mittags, abends) habe nie zurückgerufen weil ich das schon mal gehört hatte mit dieser Abzocke.
Leider war mir nicht mehr ganz sicher ob das auch 0137xx war. 

Das Ganze ging mir aber so gegen den Strich, dass ich beim letztmaligen Anruf am 25.12.05 um 14:59 (Vodafone) unter der Nummer: 013777270020 angerufen habe. Eine Bandansage- Tusse sagt: vielen dank, auf wiederhören! :evil: 

Beschwerde an die Bundesnetzagentur ist raus! 

Mich würde mal interessieren ob von Seiten der Bundesnetzagentur oder Staatsanwaltschaft
überhaupt schon mal etwas unternommen wurde? Speeren, hohe Bußgelder etc.? 
Ich habe den Eindruck als wenn es immer nur beim Prüfungsstatus bleibt und die Abzocker
immer fleißig weiter machen.

Da muss doch endlich mal eingegriffen werden und da es im Vorfeld schon so oft vorgekommen ist, müssten die Anmieter (Unternehmen) dieser Rufnummern sofort gespeert werden. Zusätzlich ein hohen Bußgeld, das richtig schön schmerzt und gegebenenfalls noch einen oben rauf. So das diese Abzocker erst gar nicht mehr auf die Idee kommen.

Zum rechtlichen Gesichtspunkt bin ich der Meinung, dass hier ganz klar ausgelegt ist
welchen Zweck diese Lockanrufe erfüllen sollen, nämlich den Betrug und weiter auch
wäre Nötigung nicht weit weg, denn wer wahllos im großen Stiel mit der Absicht den anderen zu Schaden bei irgendwelchen Rufnummern mehrfach bewusst nur anklingeln lässt veranlasst den gegenüber auch zum Rückruf. Zwang hin oder her und vor allem in Angesicht der Absicht dieser Anrufe dürfte sich das schon ganz klar definieren. Ich glaube nicht, dass die Firma die mit solchen Methoden Abzocke betreibt die Notwendigkeit ihrer Anrufe plausibel darlegen geschweige denn in irgendeiner Art und Weise Rechtfertigen kann.

In diesem Sinne , es wird Zeit zu handeln.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

habe folgende Lockanrufe erhalten:

Nr.: +4901377896105966  laut Bundesnetzagentur 

zugeteilt ID Net GmbH, Deelbögenkamp 4c, 22297 Hamburg
Datum: 16.12.2005 19:51
Netz: D1
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------    ----------------------
Nr.:+491377661010  zugeteilt Versatel-Süd-Deutschland GmbH
Kriegsbergstraße 11, 70174 Stuttgart
Datum: 26.12.2005 13:59
Netz: D1
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------    ----------------------
Nr.: +491377270020  zugeteilt ?? nicht eingetragen
Datum: 27.12.2005 10:17
Netz: D1



Viele Grüße
Adrian  :evil:


----------



## Reducal (27 Dezember 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ...es wird Zeit zu handeln.


Blos wie? Beschwerde bei der BNA ist gut, den Carrier auf den Mißbrauch aufmerksam zu machen auch. Anzeige zu erstatten scheint sinnlos zu sein und die erstgenannten Möglichkeiten nicht sonderlich erfolgreich.
Was ziehen könnte, wäre mEn den Carrier in die "Mitstörerhaftung" zu nehmen. Hierzu müssten die Pinganrufe dauernd analysiert und den immer gleichen Verursachern zugeschrieben werden. Inzwischen sollte natürlich eine Beschwerde oder gar Abmahnung an den Carrier raus sein und im Wiederholungsfall (durch den Kunden des Carriers) ein Ordnungswidrigkeitenverfahren gegen den Carrier durch die BNA durchgezogen werden. Aber wer soll sowas veranstalten, welche gesetzlichen Normen ziehen hier?
Betreffend der sinnlosen Strafverfolgung rührt das daher, da der Verdacht des Betruges sehr dünn zu sein scheint, da so ein Pinganruf womöglich nur eine straflose Vorbereitungshandlung ist. Nötigung scheidet mEn ganz aus.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Dezember 2005)

@reducal:
kuck mal hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=130737#130737

Netzwelt plus antwortete dem nordschwäbischen Gast, dass der Kunde bekannt sei und abgemahnt sei. Die Nummern seien abgeschaltet. Moment:

Hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=130838#130838

taucht eine der Nummern auf!



> habe folgende Lockanrufe erhalten:
> Nr.: +4901377896105966 laut Bundesnetzagentur
> zugeteilt ID Net GmbH, Deelbögenkamp 4c, 22297 Hamburg
> Datum: 16.12.2005 19:51
> Netz: D1



Da wäre eine schnelle Anfrage in HEPPENHEIM sinnvoll... Wurden die Nummern nun abgeschaltet (als kompletter Block) oder nicht oder erlauben die Heppenheimer, dann halt die nächste Nummer des Blocks zu verbraten (sperren also Nummern einzeln)? Falls ja, würden sie dies in Kenntnis einer missbräuchlichen Nutzung tun, oder?
(Bei der oben bezeichneten italienischen Firma hatte ich gerade jemanden am Apparat, der nur italienisch sprach und mir, falls ich ihn richtig verstanden habe, nach Nennung des Firmennamens den Rat gab, morgen wieder anzurufen. Wer italienisch spricht, kann aber gerne dort anrufen. Wie man zu der Telefonnummer kommt, ist hier beschrieben)


----------



## Anonymous (27 Dezember 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte Beschwerde an
> rufnummernspam[at]bundesnetzagentur.de senden und dies hier bestätigen, danke.




rufnummernspam[at]@*bundesnetzagentur*.de
    unrouteable mail domain "bundesnetzagentur.de"

besser geht es mit
  rufnummernspam[at]@*bnetza*.de


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Dezember 2005)

:steinigung:
Danke, hab's korrigiert


----------



## dotshead (27 Dezember 2005)

Und wichtig, damit man nicht noch ne 2. Mail schreiben muss, unbedingt die vollständige Anschrift mitteilen, da nur dann eine umfassende Bearbeitung des Schreibens erfolgen kann.


----------



## Reducal (27 Dezember 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> @reducal:
> kuck mal hier:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=130737#130737
> 
> Netzwelt plus antwortete dem nordschwäbischen Gast, dass der Kunde bekannt sei und abgemahnt sei. Die Nummern seien abgeschaltet.


Dass die Nummern abgeschaltet sind, mag sein. Es wird aber wohl auch so sein, dass die Nummern nur zum kurzzeitigen Gebrauch verbrannt und umgehend durch neue ersetzt wurden. Eine echte Abmahnung durch die Heppenheimer kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, die graben sich doch selbst den Umsatz nicht ab - gerade hier sollte die Mitstörerhaftung greifen! Das betrifft aber gleichsam auch die anderen Carrier, wie derzeit z. B. die Net ID oder DTMS, doch mit denen scheint sich niemand ernsthaft anlegen zu wollen.  :evil:


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Dezember 2005)

Also Öl ins Feuer? Es gibt keine gesetzliche Regelung zum Schutz der Verbraucher, weil das niemand vorgesehen hat? Zum Wohle der Anbieter hat man den Verbraucherschutz als Alibiveranstaltung konstruiert? Innovativen Geldmachern freie Hand gelassen? Für Dich und mich und die meisten von uns nichts Neues, aber viele der "Da-muss-man-doch-was-tun-können-poster" sollten mal wieder daran erinnert werden. 
0137-spam ist nicht neu, es gibt nur keine wirkungsvollen Gegenmittel, weil dies dem politischen mainstream widerspricht. Wen das ärgert, der soll sich an seinen örtlichen Bundestagsabgeordneten wenden 

Was kam eigentlich 2003 raus bei den Ermittlungen der StA Augsburg?


----------



## Anonymous (27 Dezember 2005)

*0137-7270020  am 27.12.05 gegen 15.00 Uhr*

0137-7270020  am 27.12.05 gegen 15.00 Uhr


----------



## sascha (27 Dezember 2005)

> Was kam eigentlich 2003 raus bei den Ermittlungen der StA Augsburg?



Ein Täter war unmittelbar nach der Abzocke Richtung Osteuropa abgewandert. Es hieß, wenn er sich wieder in Deutschland blicken lässt, ist er dran. Beim anderen wurde eingestellt, weil die 0137-Masche in Anbetracht der Strafe, die er wegen eines parallel laufenden Verfahrens zu erwarten hatte, kaum noch ins Gewicht falle. Kurz gesagt: Beide wurden ermittelt. Hat zwar 'ne Zeit gedauert, hat aber geklappt. Wichtig war damals vor allem, dass wir die einzelnen Geschädigten zusammengefasst hatten. So kam ein gewisser Gesamtschaden zusammen, der nötig war, um der Strafanzeige Nachdruck zu verleihen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Dezember 2005)

*Re: 0137-7270020  am 27.12.05 gegen 15.00 Uhr*



			
				Gast-271205 schrieb:
			
		

> 0137-7270020  am 27.12.05 gegen 15.00 Uhr


 (0)137 727 zugeteilt Colt Telecom GmbH
bitte dort beschweren bzw. rausfinden, wer der Letztverantwortliche ist (und bitte hier wieder melden mit Bezug zur Nummer)
www.col*.de
und Beschwerde an rufnummernspam[at]bnetza.de


			
				Bundesnetzagentur schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bundesnetzagentur hat aufgrund von § 67 des neuen TKG die Befugnis gegen eine derartige, rechtswidrige Bewerbung von Rufnummern vorzugehen. Hierbei differenziert die Bundesnetzagentur hinsichtlich des Zugangs der unverlangten Werbung derzeit nach vier Medien:
> 
> 1. Telefax
> 2. SMS (auf Handy bzw. Festnetzanschlüsse)
> ...


@Sascha: Danke für die Infos.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Dezember 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Nr.: +4901377896105966
> ID Net GmbH, Deelbögenkamp 4c, 22297 Hamburg
> Datum: 16.12.2005 19:51
> 
> ...


 Danke für die Bemühungen, den Netzanbieter zu ermitteln. Besonders das Datum der Zuteilung ist interessant... Versatel am gestrigen Montag... Soso. 
[Boshaftigkeitsmodus]Sind die schon länger dabei oder erst ins Geschäft eingestiegen?[/Boshaftigkeitsmodus]

+491377270020 01377270020 0137 7270020 ist Colt Telecom (Block 0137 727) - bitte dort beschweren (w*w.colt.de). Neue Erkenntnisse bzgl. der Letztverantwortlichen bitte mit Bezug zur Nummer posten. Danke.
Guten Rutsch!


----------



## dotshead (27 Dezember 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > Was kam eigentlich 2003 raus bei den Ermittlungen der StA Augsburg?
> 
> 
> 
> Ein Täter war unmittelbar nach der Abzocke Richtung Osteuropa abgewandert. Es hieß, wenn er sich wieder in Deutschland blicken lässt, ist er dran.



War aber nicht Mediap** aka Jörg M., oder?


----------



## Anonymous (28 Dezember 2005)

*0137-Lockanruf*

Netz: D1
Datum: 28.12.2005
Uhrzeit: 22.23 Uhr
Rufnummer: 01377-661010
(Zugeteilt: Versatel-Süd-Deutschland GmbH
Kriegsbergstr. 11, 70174 Stuttgart)
-Dank euch nicht reingefallen-


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Dezember 2005)

wenn Du neben Deinen anderen Aktivitäten :schreiben: --> "The B*" :bash: JBG

:roll: noch dazu kommst, bitte bei Versatel nach den weiteren Wegen des Geldes fragen...


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Dezember 2005)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13134



			
				D. Mävers schrieb:
			
		

> Von der o.g. 137er Nummer bekam ich einen Lockanruf und bin leider drauf reingefallen


-->
Lockanruf von 01377661010
--> Versatel Süd (hierher verfrachtet)


----------



## srm71 (29 Dezember 2005)

*01377270020*

Colt hat relativ schnell auf meine Anfrage reagiert und als Untermieter 

Crystal MediaLog GmbH
Emanuel - Leutze - Strasse 1b

40547 Düsseldorf

mitgeteilt. Diese Firma ist in der Vergangenheit schon mehrfach unangenehm aufgefallen und war immer Untermieter von Colt.

Da klingt der letzte Satz von Colt wie Hohn:
"Wir bedauern die Unannehmlichkeiten, die Ihnen entstanden sind, außerordentlich und hoffen, dass wir Ihnen mit unseren Ausführungen und den Maßnahmen, die wir ergriffen haben, gezeigt haben, dass die Fa. COLT Telecom ein seriöser europäischer Telekommunikationsanbieter ist, der gesetzwidriges Verhalten seiner Kunden nicht duldet."

Wie oft wollen die Crystal noch abmahnen??? Mal sehen, was die Bundesnetzagentur für ein Standardschreiben als Antwort sendet.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Dezember 2005)

@01377270020

Crystal Medialog wird die Nummer auch wieder weiter vermietet haben. Ist übrigens kein kleiner Anbieter, sondern Teil eines paneuropäischen Firmenverbundes, der offizieller Partner der Colt ist (s.a. cr*-com.nl)
http://www.audiot**.nl/partners.html
Auf dieser Ebene sollte das Geschäft noch sauber sein...
Wie wär 'ne Beschwerde beim FST?


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Dezember 2005)

http://linksfahrer.blog.de/ --> 01377270020



> Gerade mit Herrn J*D* von der Firma [Crystal] MeDiaLog telefoniert. Diese Firma hatte die 0137er-Nummer, von der die Lockanrufe ausgingen, weitervermietet. Man versicherte mir, dass die Nummer sofort deaktiviert wurde. Habe dies auch gleich überprüft. Sie ist wirklich gesperrt! Sie war vermietet an:
> [Firmenname] Balzer Solution
> S* B*
> Privatweg 02
> 39326 Wolmirstedt/Mose


Firma dort laut Ordnungsamt unbekannt.
aber whois b*-solution.de beachten  [Firmenname]
(wenn der Herr nicht noch einen Dackel in der Garage hat, der verantwortlich ist, ist er der Letztverantwortliche)


----------



## Anonymous (29 Dezember 2005)

*0137 7 66 1010*

Bin heut Nacht auch drauf reingefallen
Habe der RegTP per Kontaktformular die Abzocke gemeldet...


----------



## Anonymous (29 Dezember 2005)

*01377-661010*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> wenn Du neben Deinen anderen Aktivitäten :schreiben: --> "The B*" :bash: JBG
> 
> :roll: noch dazu kommst, bitte bei Versatel nach den weiteren Wegen des Geldes fragen...



Hab ich soeben erledigt (ihr seid ja wieder da - aber wohl noch nicht voll und ganz !!!)

Gruss JBG


----------



## Halima (29 Dezember 2005)

Hi, immer wieder warne ich meine Kids und nun bin ich selber die Dumme: 

Anruf von 0137766 1011
29.12.2005, 17.59 h
gehört wohl auch zu Versatel Süd

Werde mich beschweren  :argue: . 

Gruß Halima


----------



## dotshead (29 Dezember 2005)

wichtig ist alle Nummern auch von Versatel-Süd *die gerade genauso wie ID-Net*auffallen,* unter [email protected] zu melden. Nur gemeinsam sind wir stark.


----------



## Halima (29 Dezember 2005)

Beides schon erledigt !! Hoffe sehr, es bleibt schlimmstenfalls bei 2 Euro!
Gruß Halima


----------



## Anonymous (29 Dezember 2005)

*Ein Glück...*

... dass ich nicht geantwortet habe:

+49 137 77661011
29.12.05 12:54

D1


----------



## Anonymous (30 Dezember 2005)

*Lockanrufe Handy*

Wurde von 0137 7270020  am 26.12.2005, 18:51 Uhr  im D1 Netz angerufen.


----------



## dotshead (30 Dezember 2005)

*Re: Ein Glück...*



			
				gkueck1 schrieb:
			
		

> ... dass ich nicht geantwortet habe:
> 
> +49 137 77661011
> 29.12.05 12:54
> ...


Hast Du nen Tipp-Fehler drin?


----------



## littlebird's prompter (30 Dezember 2005)

*Re: Lockanrufe Handy*



			
				Luchs04 schrieb:
			
		

> Wurde von 0137 7270020  am 26.12.2005, 18:51 Uhr  im D1 Netz angerufen.


Laut Auskunft von Crystal Medialog (die die Nummer von Colt gemietet hatten), ist die Nummer abgeschaltet worden. Näheres dazu kannst Du hier nachlesen.
Grüße!
Jeremy


> Gerade mit Herrn J*D* von der Firma [Crystal] MeDiaLog telefoniert. Diese Firma hatte die 0137er-Nummer, von der die Lockanrufe ausgingen, weitervermietet. Man versicherte mir, dass die Nummer sofort deaktiviert wurde. Habe dies auch gleich überprüft. Sie ist wirklich gesperrt! Sie war vermietet an:
> 
> B* Solution
> S* B*
> ...


lies mal die Kommentare 
ruf doch mal an


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Dezember 2005)

01377270020 und andere (?)

Ich habe mal wieder telefoniert und hatte ein klassisches dejá vu...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=105769#105769


> Interessierter User fragte: "ich wollte mal wissen, was sich hinter diesen 0137-Anrufen verbirgt"
> Eichenbarlebener Anbieter: Asso wassoll sich dahinta vabergn? ... Nix des is nur eine reine Dienstleistung...
> 
> IU: eine Dienstleistung? Was genau?
> ...



Mein ostdeutscher Gesprächspartner gab keine oder sinnlose Antworten, keine Ahnung, was das für eine Nummer sein soll, muss sich erst schlau machen, blablabla.

Er klang so, als habe er erst vor ein paar Tagen von der Arbeitsagentur Eichenbarsleben oder Irxleben oder Gerwisch oder Wolmirstedt oder sonst so  einem Kaff in und um Magdeburg einen Job gekriegt, als Hinhalter für... [spekulationsmodus]*****[/spekulationsmodus].


----------



## Anonymous (31 Dezember 2005)

*0137 Missbrauch*

Habe soeben von 0137-727 0040 einen kurzen Anruf bekommen. E+ 30.12.05 20:52. Habe es der Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet. Nr über Colt vergeben. Gruss an alle hier.


----------



## Anonymous (31 Dezember 2005)

*0137 / 766 11 08; D1, 31.12.2005, 10.33 Uhr*

0137 / 766 11 08; D1, 31.12.2005, 10.33 Uhr

Und ich Idiot habe zurückgerufen :-?


----------



## Anonymous (31 Dezember 2005)

*Die Abzocke geht weiter...*

0137 7270040

Netz: Vodafone
Zeit: 11:30  31.12.2005


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Dezember 2005)

*Re: 0137 Missbrauch*



			
				bert schrieb:
			
		

> Habe soeben von 0137-727 0040 einen kurzen Anruf bekommen. E+ 30.12.05 20:52. Habe es der Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet. Nr über Colt vergeben. Gruss an alle hier.


 Dringend nachbohren, ob das wieder die Magdeburger Jungs sind! Ich werde mal, Colt auslassend, gleich bei Crystal anfragen.

(Hat jemand mitgekriegt, an wen die 01377270026 vom Sommer/Herbst vermietet worden war???)


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Dezember 2005)

0137 / 766 11 08 --> VERSATEL (laut Versatel wird Info nur gegen schriftliche Anfrage weiter gegeben, zB per Fax an
04619099181 - im übrigen gibt es durchaus Unternehmen, die das anders regeln. Als Verbraucher wäre das für mich ein Grund, mir zu überlegen, ob ich Kunde von VERSATEL werden wollen würde)


----------



## Anonymous (31 Dezember 2005)

Hallo, ich hatte auch gerade einen Anruf.

Nr.: 01377270040
Datum: 31.12.2005
Uhrzeit: 13:11 Uhr
Netz: D1


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Dezember 2005)

> 0137-7661105 (Nie anrufen!)
> Die B*-Nummer ist eine Firma namens "Versatel Süddeutschland GmbH" zugeteilt.


http://linksfahrer.blog.de/


----------



## Anonymous (31 Dezember 2005)

*0137-Nummern*

Habe einen Anruf der Nummer 0137-7270040
am 31.12.05 um 13:21 Uhr
ins D1-Netz erhalten! :x


----------



## Anonymous (31 Dezember 2005)

0137/7270040
D1
31.12.2005 13:50
:-(


----------



## Anonymous (31 Dezember 2005)

Hallo

 Auch ich bin einer der Genervten.Heute war es die Nummer  
                            +49137766101.
Ich hab mich schon fast daran gewöhnt,denn pro Woche sind es 3-4 verschieden .
          Dieter  :

 :evil:  :bigcry:   :-?


----------



## Anonymous (31 Dezember 2005)

29.12.2005
16:57 Uhr
*01377661011*

Dann eben:

31.12.2005
15:47
*01377661106*

Ich bin bei D1 (0171).


----------



## Anonymous (31 Dezember 2005)

*ich auch*

bei mir haben die auch angerufen
unter 013777661106 , d1 netz


----------



## Anonymous (31 Dezember 2005)

Bin ebenfalls betroffen; 

Nummer:+49 137 7270040 
am: 31.12.2005 /17.15 Uhr 
Netz: D1 t-mobil


----------



## Anonymous (31 Dezember 2005)

01377661106
31.12.05
um 18:10
- hoff ihr könnt was damit anfangen
- bisher drei anrufe (immer einmaliges anklingeln)
nach diesem letzten ebne, hab ich mal gegooglet...


----------



## Anonymous (31 Dezember 2005)

*achso Netz D1 xtra card*

blablabla
hab den anbieter vergessen - D1 Netz


----------



## dotshead (31 Dezember 2005)

Jan20 schrieb:
			
		

> 01377661106
> 31.12.05
> um 18:10
> - hoff ihr könnt was damit anfangen
> ...



Nein, hoffentlich fängst du was damit an.

Schicke eine Beschwerde an rufnummernspam[at]bnetza.de mit der Bitte die Rufnummer wg. illegaler Ping-Anrufe zu sperren. Je mehr Beschwerden kommen, desto höher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die Nummer gesperrt wird. Und vergesse nicht deine komplette Anschrift mit an zu geben. Achso und ne Beschwerde an [email protected] kann nicht schaden. 

Ein bischen Initative musst Du schon selber zeigen.

Ein guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr
wünscht
Dots


----------



## Anonymous (31 Dezember 2005)

Bin auch angerufen worden!

0137 7270040
31.12.2005/ 18:34:56

e-plus


----------



## SnoopyDog (31 Dezember 2005)

Auf meinem D1-Handy:

27.11.2005 09:32 +49-137-7661011

29.12.2005 20:08 +49-137-7661011

31.12.2005 19:08 +49-137-7661106

Wenns noch öfter passiert: Anzeige gegen unbekannt (?)


----------



## dotshead (31 Dezember 2005)

Auskunftsersuchen an Versatel an wen die Rufnummer weitervermietet wurde.

Mail an rufnummernspam[at]bnetza.de mit der Bitte um Sperrung der Rufnummern wg. illegaler Ping-Anfrufe. Unbedingt den kompletten Namen und Anschrift mitteilen. Das erspart die 2. Mail an die Bundesnetzagentur.

Einen guten Rutsch wünscht

Dots


----------



## Anonymous (31 Dezember 2005)

*01377270040*

Hallo, erhielt heute

31.12.05 um 20:20
einen anruf von +491377270040
und bin Kunde von o2.
(0163-xxx...)

Wünsche euch nen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
MFG

Winshit


----------



## dotshead (1 Januar 2006)

Auskunftsersuchen an Colt-Telecom an wen die Rufnummer weitervermietet wurde.

Mail an rufnummernspam[at]bnetza.de mit der Bitte um Sperrung der Rufnummern wg. illegaler Ping-Anfrufe. Unbedingt den kompletten Namen und Anschrift mitteilen. Das erspart die 2. Mail an die Bundesnetzagentur.

Je mehr Beschwerden, desto höher die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die Nummer abgeschaltet wird.

Wichtig, natürlich, ist auch die Rufnummern-Carrier ordentlich mit Auskunftsersuchen zu füttern.

Ein gutes und gesundes Neues Jahr 
wünscht

Dots


----------



## stieglitz (1 Januar 2006)

Ping 1.1. 15.14 h
01377270040


----------



## Anonymous (1 Januar 2006)

*Lockanruf*

Ich melde wieder mal einen Lockanruf.

Nr.:  01377270040
Datum:  1.1.2006
Uhrzeit:  16:55

Netz:  E-Plus

Ade :x


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (1 Januar 2006)

Mich hat es 8 Minuten nach Rentzy erwischt:

Nr.: 01377270040
Datum: 1.1.2006
Uhrzeit: 17:03:30
Netz: E-Plus 

-> Beschwerde an Bundesnetzagentur und Colt

Ein Zitat aus den Sicherheitsgrundsätzen der Firma Colt:


> Höchste Integrität und ethisch einwandfreies Verhalten sind wesentliche Grundlagen des Geschäftserfolgs von COLT. Daher gehen wir jedem Hinweis auf kriminelles Verhalten und ethisch nicht einwandfreies Geschäftsgebaren nach. Um die Einhaltung aller internationalen gesetzlichen Auflagen zu gewährleisten, betreiben wir aktive Kriminalprävention und Vermögensschutz.


Quelle: http://www.colt.de/our_infrastructure/sicherheit/sicherheitsgrundsaetze

Jetzt bin ich doch sehr gespannt, wie meine Beschwerde behandelt wird.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Anonymous (1 Januar 2006)

28.12.05 20:18 +49 0137 7661010 T-D1
01.01.06 19:59 +49 0137 7661107 T-D1


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Januar 2006)

weitere verwendete Nummern:
Quelle:
blog


----------



## Anonymous (2 Januar 2006)

*0137 72 700 20*

Tel. 0137 72 700 20
Uhrzeit: 18:18
Datum: 25.12
Netz:  O2


----------



## Anonymous (2 Januar 2006)

*01377-661107*

war auch mal wieder dran:

30.12.2005  22.23 Uhr  Rufnummer 01377-661107
01.01.2006  22.23 Uhr  Rufnummer 01377-661107

28.12.2005  22.23 Uhr  Rufnummer 01377-661010 (ber.gemeldet)

Alles Versatel-Süd-Zuteilungen / Immer dieselbe Uhrzeit !
Hab Bundesnetzagentur informiert und auch Auskunftsfax an Versatel-Süd gesendet !

lg JBG


----------



## Anonymous (2 Januar 2006)

*01377-661107*

Nachtrag: Alles im D 1- Netz.  JBG


----------



## Anonymous (2 Januar 2006)

Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Mich hat es 8 Minuten nach Rentzy erwischt:
> Nr.: 01377270040
> Datum: 1.1.2006
> Uhrzeit: 17:03:30
> ...



bin gespannt, wann Colt mitteilt, was schon bekannt ist und was schon Folgen hatte 
*diabolischgrins*
01377270040 ist jedenfalls "vorsorglich deaktiviert"


----------



## Anonymous (2 Januar 2006)

*Lockanruf aus 0137 789 6108916*

Anruf am 16.12.2005 erhalten....


Strafantrag ist gestellt !


Gruss


Stephan


----------



## Anonymous (2 Januar 2006)

*Re: Lockanruf aus 0137 789 6108916*



			
				Stephan Ratingen schrieb:
			
		

> Strafantrag ist gestellt !


...und die Einstellungsverfügung zuckt schon in der Schublade.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Januar 2006)

*ping*

Nr. 0137 7270040
Datum: 01.01.2006
Zeit: 16.09h


----------



## Anonymous (2 Januar 2006)

01377270040 ist bereits abgeschaltet und die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft Magdeburg (wenn auch bisher nur die Pressestelle) ist informiert. Ob da eine Einstellung kommt, weiss man erst, wenn man's probiert hat - kommt drauf an, wer da Druck macht und wie 
Dies als Aufruf an alle, die die Hand an "Druckventilen" haben...

also vom "anonymem" Gast hier an den "anonymen" Gast oben: Erst wenn die Einstellungsverfügung kommt, kann man sie beklagen - nicht vorher... Ich wette den üblichen Scotch dagegen.

Ob die wieder mit einer angeblich verantwortlichen polnischen Studentin durchkommen, muss man erst sehen - dieses Mal ist der Zeitablauf wesentlich günstiger, zumindest was 01377270040 angeht


----------



## Anonymous (2 Januar 2006)

Auch mich hat die Nummer 0137-7270040  am Neujahrsmorgen um 11:42 Uhr aus dem Koma geholt. Frechheit! Wenn ich den in die Finger kriege, dann werden wir mal sehen ob der nochmal fremde Nummern wählt. Geht sehr schlecht mit gebrochenen Fingern.

Frohes Neues an alle


----------



## Anonymous (2 Januar 2006)

*0137-7270040 jetzt kommts noch besser*

Hab vorhin 2 Anrufe in Abwesenheit von der Nummer (und jetzt kommts) *+41*-0137-7270040 erhalten! Wusste gar nicht, dass es in der Schweiz unter dieser Nummer auch Bezahldienste gibt?
Im Internet findet man zu dieser Vorwahl zumindest nichts.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Januar 2006)

0137-7270040
1.1.06, 12.06 h

für Beweis etc. bitte Mail an [email protected]

_e-mail-addi gelöscht siehe NUB
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11
modaction_


----------



## Anonymous (2 Januar 2006)

*01377661107 / 01377661010*

Die Nr 01377661010 hat mich am 29.12.2005 um 00:37Uhr angerufen. Hatte am nächsten Tag von der Arbeit aus zurück gerufen und erhielt nur eine Bandansage mit "Ihre Stimme wurde gezählt. Vielen Dank."

Am 02.01.2006 rief mich um 00:59Uhr die Nr 01377661107 an. Hab nicht mehr zurück gerufen. Konnte mir ja jetzt denken, dass es nur 'ne Verarschung ist.

Bin übrigens bei D2 über Talkline.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Januar 2006)

*Re: 0137-7270040 jetzt kommts noch besser*



			
				Cappellmeister schrieb:
			
		

> Hab vorhin 2 Anrufe in Abwesenheit von der Nummer (und jetzt kommts) *+41*-0137-7270040 erhalten! Wusste gar nicht, dass es in der Schweiz unter dieser Nummer auch Bezahldienste gibt?
> Im Internet findet man zu dieser Vorwahl zumindest nichts.


Kannst Du das irgendwie dokumentieren? Fotografieren? Wann GENAU war vorhin? War's nach 12?


> 0137-Servicerufnummern sind aus einigen Ländern des eurpäischen Auslands zu erreichen.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Januar 2006)

nummer:01377270020
netz2
 :evil:


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> nummer:01377270020 netz2
> :evil:


Beschwer Dich beim Anbieter, siehe hier


----------



## Anonymous (2 Januar 2006)

:evil: Hallo,

auch ich bekomme momentan anrufe von der Nummer
01377661010  28.12.2005
01377661107  01.01.2006
Netz D1
habe nie zuruckgerufen echt einen schweinerei.

LG Christine


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> :evil: Hallo,
> auch ich bekomme momentan anrufe von der Nummer
> 01377661010  28.12.2005
> 01377661107  01.01.2006
> ...


bitte Beschwerde an rufnummernspam [at] bnetza.de mit Anfrage nach dem Letztverantwortlichen (mit Deiner Anschrift).
Und Anfrage an VERSATEL, siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=131250#131250


----------



## Anonymous (2 Januar 2006)

*lockanruf*

habe am 26.12 11.49 uhr auch solch einen lockanruf mit der nummer 0137/7270020 bekommen.
gruß richie b


----------



## Anonymous (2 Januar 2006)

*Erstes Mal:*
Datum: 27.11.2005
Uhrzeit: 01:16 Uhr
Nummer: 0137 / 7661101

*Zweites Mal:*
Datum: 29.12.2005
Uhrzeit: 01:12 Uhr
Nummer: 0137 / 7661010

*Drittes Mal:*
Datum: 02.01.2006
Uhrzeit: 01:39 Uhr
Nummer: 0137 / 7661107

solche []
wenn die wenigstens mittags anrufen würden, aber nich zu so unmenschlichen zeiten (3mal ausm bett gehauen!!!  :evil: )

bin im D1 netz

*[Virenscanner: Ausdruck entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (2 Januar 2006)

*Und noch eine 0137er Nr.*

Hi .....

am 02.01.05 bekamm ich nen Lockanruf, aufs handy, von dieser Nr.:
*+491377661013*

mein Netz ist: T-Mobile

Wollte nur einen weiteren eventuellen missbrauch melden.

MFG
Heiko


----------



## dotshead (2 Januar 2006)

Schön das du den Mißbrauch auch hier meldest, wichtiger wäre jedoch Beschwerde an rufnummernspam[at]bnetza.de.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Januar 2006)

Hi!



			
				Kai schrieb:
			
		

> wenn die wenigstens mittags anrufen würden, aber nich zu so unmenschlichen zeiten (3mal ausm bett gehauen!!!  :evil: )


Das ist doch der Trick: Wenn mich einer mitten in der Nacht anruft, muß es ja was wirklich sehr Wichtiges sein. Also werde ich am Morgen den Anruf-Versuch sehen und natürlich schnellstens zurückrufen. Ist ja so praktisch - man muß nicht mal wie früher bei Anrufbeantwortern die Nummer wählen - Knopfduck und die Verbindung steht.

Dumm, wenn man z.B. Bereitschaftsdienst hat und das Ding nicht einfach klingeln lassen darf.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Januar 2006)

*0137 Lockanruf Abzocke*

Habe heute (2.1.2005) um ca. 22:40 einen Lockanruf erhalten von 01377661013. Ich bin T-D1 Kunde mit Rufnummer 0175-*******

Hat nur kurz geklingelt -- zu kurz, als dass ich hätte rangehen können. Ich wusste noch nichts von der Abzockmasche und habe zurückgerufen, da kam eine Stimme mit "vielen Dank, ihre Stimme wurde gezählt."

Habe mich nun online hier informiert und über die Abzocke erfahren.

So eine miese Masche!!!

Beste Grüße,
Bastiaan


----------



## Anonymous (2 Januar 2006)

Hatte heute das Vergnügen 


NR. 0137-7661013


----------



## Anonymous (2 Januar 2006)

Heute 02.01.2005 12:33

Nr. 0137-7661013

T-D1 (0170-******


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Januar 2006)

"aber unser Morgenrot kommt nicht nach einer durchgeschlafenen Nacht" -
jammern alleine reicht nicht!
mail an rufnummernspam[at]bnetza.de mit Namen & Anschrift und Beschwerde sowie bitte um Info zum "Letztverantwortlichen", dann (für die 0137766) FAX an Versatel:
Fax-Nr
04619099181
Anfragen, wer verantwortich ist & Bitte um Sperrung der Nummer

Dann hier melden, wenn es was Neues gibt.
Vielen Dank

Bislang ist aus dem Versateler 766-Block noch keine Nummer gesperrt

*Bitte an Sascha: Kannst Du in Deinem Startbeitrag ergänzen, wohin man sich wenden muss? Evtl. auch schon mit Kontaktmöglichkeiten für bestimmte, schon identifizierte Nummernblocks? *


----------



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2006)

17.12.05, 9:20
+49 137 7896105988

Bin natürlich nicht drauf reingefallen.


----------



## SEP (3 Januar 2006)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> *Bitte an Sascha: Kannst Du in Deinem Startbeitrag ergänzen, wohin man sich wenden muss? Evtl. auch schon mit Kontaktmöglichkeiten für bestimmte, schon identifizierte Nummernblocks? *


Kannst du einen konkreten Vorschlag "basteln"?


----------



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2006)

Zum ersten ist bei mir ebenfalls ein Lockanruf eingegangen, den ich DEFINITIV NICHT zurückgerufen habe, aber dennoch meine Abrechnung belastet worden ist!!! Wie kann das sein???

01377770405924 am 11.12.05 um 02:25 Uhr

01377770405924 am 11.12.05 um 02:26 Uhr

für jeweils 10 sec./1,00 EUR, also mal eben 2,00 EUR!!!

Zum zweiten finde ich es merkwürdig, dass auf dieser Seite Werbung für gerade diese zweifelhaften Nummern gemacht wird...   0


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Zum zweiten finde ich es merkwürdig, dass auf dieser Seite Werbung für gerade diese zweifelhaften Nummern gemacht wird...


Wie kommt du denn auf das schmale Brett? 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13029

wo wird hier Werbung betrieben? Lies dir das durch, bevor du solchen Unfug postest. 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2006)

auch ich bekomme momentan anrufe von der Nummer 
01377661010 28.12.2005 
01377661107 01.01.2006 
Netz D1 
habe nie zuruckgerufen echt einen schweinerei. 

LG Christine

Ergaenzend ich habe mich per E-Mail an rufnummernspam..... gemeldet.
 :motz:  nun hoffe das da was passiert.
LG nochma


----------



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2006)

*Handy-Spam*

Hatte grad 'nen Anruf von 
Nr.: +49 137 7 661014


----------



## BenTigger (3 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Zum zweiten finde ich es merkwürdig, dass auf dieser Seite Werbung für gerade diese zweifelhaften Nummern gemacht wird...   0


Wer sich aufgrund dieses Threads und dessen Inhalt beworben fühlt, eine der Nummern anzurufen, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen  :holy:


----------



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2006)

wurde gerade angeklingelt von

*+49 1377661014*

03.01.06
14:57:50

habe eine 0175 nummer[/b]


----------



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2006)

frage mich weshalb das so wie es aussieht ne laufende nummer ist?

49 1377661012
49 1377661013
49 1377661014

am besten gleiche alle 49 13776610xx sperren


----------



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2006)

*lockanruf 0137*

habe am 18.12.2005 um 13:48 einen Anruf erhalten.
Es klingelte nur einmal.
Als Anruf in Abwesenheit zeigte das Display ...77896101103 an.
Ich wählte die Option: Anrufen
Gehört habe ich nichts, so als ob keine Verbindung augebaut wurde.
Ich wiederholte diesen Vorgang am diesen Tag gleich sechs mal aber immer wieder das gleiche, anscheinend keine Verbindung.
Jetzt auf der Vodafone-Rechnung schlegt jeder "Versuch" mit 1,23 Euro  bitter auf.
Der Abrechnungszeitraum Endet am 18. eines jeden Monats.
Am nachsten Tag versuchte ich immer noch die Nummer zu erreichen.
Bin schon auf die nächste Vodafone-Rechnung gespannt.
Gruß aus NRW


----------



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2006)

*0137 7270040*

Hallo, 
habe am 1.01.2006 um 17.15 einen anruf von der nr. 0137 72 700 40 erhalten, habe natuerlich zurueckgerufen.., na ja war ja klar, kann mir jemand sagen, wer hinter dieser nummer steckt?
Herzlichen Dank im Voraus
Detlev
...bitte an "[email protected]" mailen, falls jemand den anbiter kennt


_e-mail-addi gelöscht siehe NUB
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11
modaction_


----------



## rolf76 (3 Januar 2006)

Siehe BNA:


> (0)137 700 bis (0)137 729
> Tarifziffer: 7
> 
> Nummernbereich Aktueller Status Netzbetreiber
> (0)137 727 zugeteilt Colt Telecom GmbH


----------



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2006)

*"Missverstanden"*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Zum zweiten finde ich es merkwürdig, dass auf dieser Seite Werbung für gerade diese zweifelhaften Nummern gemacht wird...   0



Wer diese Seiten als "Werbung für diese Telefonnummern" auffasst, dem ist auch beim allerbesten Willen wohl nicht mehr zu helfen......


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Januar 2006)

01377270040 ist bereits gesperrt - die Firma Crystal Media Log hat die Nummer kundenfreundlich schnell gesperrt, nachdem sie Beschwerden erhielt, die "auf gut Glück" und unter Umgehung von Colt an die Firma geschickt wurden. 
Der Anbieter der Nummer, eine Firma aus der Gegend um Magdeburg, ist unter dem Firmenanschluss erst ab 9.1.06 wieder zu erreichen. Die Handynummer steht auf der Firmenhomepage. Näheres in diesem blog, dort kann man sich auch die Privatnummer erarbeiten, wenn man den Herrn dringend sprechen will. Die Staatsanwaltschaft Magdeburg, die im Sommer einen auffallend ähnlichen Fall untersucht hat, findet leider das zugehörige Aktenzeichen nicht, ist aber informiert. Dort nachzuhaken wäre sicher auch nicht verkehrt 

Um dieses Vorgehen häufiger zum Erfolg zu bringen (Beschwerden schneller anzubringen unter teilweiser Umgehung des eigentlich vorgesehenen, aber sehr zeitaufwendigen Weges) wäre es sinnvoll, bekannte (vermutliche) Wege bzw. "Weitervermietungskettenglieder" abzukürzen.

Hier einige "Wege", die schon so aufgetreten sind.

0137727*** = Colt --> crystal media log --> [***] 
0137777*** = ID Net --> Netzwelt plus --> [###]
0137766*** = Versatel (Fax: 04619099181 )

ich weiß zwar nicht, ob die Firmen verpflichtet sind, auf Beschwerden zu Nummern zu reagieren, die ihnen nicht sicher gehören, aber ich vermute, sie dürften nicht leugnen, dass es ihre Nummern sind...

@SEP: ich versuche verzweifelt, einen Zusatz zu Saschas erstem posting hier zu posten, aber es geht nicht. Ich habe keine Ahnung, woran es scheitert - irgendwas an dem posting passt der Forensoftware nicht (ich habs jetzt als txt hier angefügt, man ist ja flexibel)


----------



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2006)

*01377661014*

Hier hat es auch soeben (einmal!) geklingelt.

+49 1377 66 10 14
am 03.01.2006 um 18:38
T-D1 Netz, 0170-...


Gruß
Dietmar


----------



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2006)

Hallo, hatte auch das "Vergnügen"

01377661014
18.57
D1


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Januar 2006)

Bitte per Fax bei Versatel erfragen, wer diese 766-Nummern gemietet hat...
0137 766*** Versatel-Süd fax 04619099181
Dann bitte hier posten (ohne Nennung von Personennamen) oder (nach Anmeldung) eine P(rivate) N(achricht) schicken.
Danke!

@Sascha:


> Gleichzeitig sollte jeder Lockanruf übrigens auch parallel per Mail an die Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet werden. Diese kann effektiv gegen die Täter vorgehen (Nummernabschaltung, Bußgelder etc.) Die Bundesnetzagentur ist erreichbar unter rufnummernspam(a)bnetza.de


 Man muss sich unter Angabe des Namens und der Adresse beschweren, sonst gilt's nicht! Das steht zwar ungefähr 11 mal schon in diesem Thread, aber Du weisst ja...


----------



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2006)

*auch einen...*

kam bislang noch nicht auf die idee zu googlen, aber wenns hilft:

einmal klingeln, am 24.12.05 um 17:39
von +491377270020 ins 02 netz 0179-....


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Januar 2006)

*Re: auch einen...*



			
				bislang noch gast schrieb:
			
		

> kam bislang noch nicht auf die idee zu googlen, aber wenns hilft:
> 
> einmal klingeln, am 24.12.05 um 17:39
> von +491377270020 ins 02 netz 0179-....


Nummer schon gesperrt, die Firma Crystal Medialog, die die Nummer von Colt gemietet und an eine Firma "B*S*" weiter gegeben hatte, hat kundenfreundlich reagiert und die Nummer inzwischen abgeschaltet, ebenso wie weitere Nummern der "Serie". Siehe hier


----------



## Reducal (3 Januar 2006)

...oder hat sie einfach nur eine neue nachgeladen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Januar 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...oder hat sie einfach nur eine neue nachgeladen?


Das musst Du dort fragen... Man hat mir zugetragen, dass dort in Düsseldorf intern geprüft wird, ob und wie da der eine und der andere Kunde zusammen hängen... Aber solange es Magdeburg nicht interessiert...


----------



## Reducal (3 Januar 2006)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> ...Aber solange es Magdeburg nicht interessiert...


...werden wir beide es wohl nie erfahren! :cry:


----------



## Anonymous (4 Januar 2006)

*01377661015*

Hatte heute um 8:46 einen Anruf von 01377661015. Bin bei Symio.
Gruss
carsten


----------



## Anonymous (4 Januar 2006)

Hallo,

hatte zwei Anrufe in den letzten Tagen:

2.
Nummer: +491377661015
Datum: 04.01.2006
Uhrzeit: 13:04
Netz: D2 Vodafone (0172-)

1.
Nummer: +491377661014
Datum: 03.01.2006
Zeit: ???
Netz: D2 Vodafone (0172-)

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Anonymous (4 Januar 2006)

an die Pressestelle von V****tel:



> Sehr geehrte Frau S*,
> seit den letzten Tagen des Jahres 2005 tauchen häufig relativ neue 0137-Nummern der Firma V****TEL SÜD bei ping-Anrufen auf.
> Ping-Anrufe sind der Versuch, durch einmaliges "anklingeln" Leute dazu zu verführen, beim "verpassten Anruf" zurück zu rufen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Januar 2006)

Danke @ Sascha für die Zusätze im ersten posting und für
http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=319
Bis Freitag hoffe ich auf weitere Nachrichten, man muss ja fürs lange WE gerüstet sein


----------



## Anonymous (5 Januar 2006)

*Re: 0137-7270040 jetzt kommts noch besser*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst Du das irgendwie dokumentieren? Fotografieren? Wann GENAU war vorhin? War's nach 12?



@Aka-Aka vom *Mo, 02.01.2006, 14:35* _Betreff: Re: 0137-7270040 jetzt kommts noch besser_
Ich hab ein Foto gemacht und es bei mir im Blog verlinkt. Falls nochmal irgendwelche Dailer bei mir auftauchen sollten, werde ich hier bei Dialerschutz und auf Cappellmeister.com darüber berichten.


----------



## Stalker2002 (5 Januar 2006)

*Re: 0137-7270040 jetzt kommts noch besser*



			
				Cappellmeister schrieb:
			
		

> Falls nochmal irgendwelche Dialer bei mir auftauchen sollten, werde ich hier bei Dialerschutz und auf Cappellmeister.com darüber berichten.



Cooler Disclaimer im Impressum. :lol: 

Grüße aus ERH
L.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Januar 2006)

@0137766 0137-766 01377-66***
Was man so hört von Versatel, ist, dass es dort eine Beschwerdestelle gibt, die die Fälle "mit Nachdruck bearbeitet". Ich habe da noch einmal darauf hingewiesen, dass durch die langsame Arbeit dieser Beschwerdestelle bei den Verbrauchern Schaden entsteht und es auch im Interesse der Firma wäre, dies zu beschleunigen. As far as i know hat Versatel noch keinem Betroffenen mitgeteilt, wer diese 0137-Nummern denn angemietet hat, zumindest fand ich nirgends im Internet einen Hinweis darauf.
*Versatel erklärte, dass es darauf ankommt, dass sich jeder Betroffene dort per FAX beschwert*. Das ist zwar nicht ganz nachvollziehbar, da Versatel längst das Wissen hat, dass mehrere Nummern von Versatel missbraucht werden - aber wenn jemand zufällig ein Faxgerät zur Hand hat, könnte er doch an Versatel faxen, dass er Kenntnis davon habe, dass die Nummern missbraucht werden. (s.a. hier, 
Mit einer Reaktion vor dem Wochenende kann man wohl nicht mehr . Daher würde ich das "Krisenmanagement" der Firma Versatel als höchstens mangelhaft bewerten wollen... Ich hoffe, auch im Sinne der Firma, dass sie dann wenigstens gründlich kontrollieren, wem sie ihre Gelddruckmaschinen so zur Verfügung stellen. Im besten Fall wird es für Versatel keine weiteren "Chancen" geben, solche Anfragen in Zukunft unbürokratischer und schneller zu beantworten...


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Januar 2006)

*Re: 0137-7270040 jetzt kommts noch besser*



			
				Cappellmeister schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für den screenshot...
Dialer sind das doch gar nicht... mit Dialern haben "die" früher gewerkelt, als sie noch "bleiben wollten". Heute sind sie immer noch da und zaubern polnische Studentinnen als Kunden aus dem Hut, nachdem ihre wahrscheinlich frisch aus der Arbeitslosigkeit befreiten Anhaltiner Sachsen längst am Telefon erklärt hatten, die Sache selbst gemacht zu haben... (wenn ich dieses unverständliche sächsischanhaltinische Gestammel richtig verstanden habe)
Solange ihnen die anhaltinischen Ermittler und die Bonner und Escheder Regulierer das abnehmen, rollt der Rubel, der Zloty - oder der sächsische Taler...  
Kann man wohl nichts machen...


----------



## oliveer (5 Januar 2006)

Nummer: 0137-7270040
Netz: e-Plus
Zeit: 03.01.06 10:44

[edit]

in diesem Sinne

Oliver

_Bitte NUB beachten/modaction_


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Januar 2006)

Erstens: Keine Namen hier
Zweitens: [Kristall[sic!]kugelmodus] S*B* wird eine polnische Studentin aus dem Hut zaubern und die StA Magdeburg wird die Fahndung einleiten. Die Ermittlungen gegen S*B* werden eingestellt werden. Von den anderen Magdeburgern wird nicht mal gesprochen werden... [/Kristallkugelmodus]

Knast? Träumst Du?
Drittens: Sobald Du ein Aktenzeichen hast, bitte bitte eine PN für mich, ja? Denn: ich träume auch........


----------



## Anonymous (6 Januar 2006)

3.1.06????
Hast Du das dokumentiert? mIt Datum und Uhrzeit? Dann schicke es mir bitte zu  und/oder schicke es gleich an Crystal, Ansprechpartner Vertrieb (J*D*) oder an das Beschwerdemanagement (Ansprechmartner ist GF Th* A* B)


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Januar 2006)

In Sachen Versatel:

Die Bundesnetzagentur hat auf meine Beschwerde bezüglich der Betrüger-Nummer 0137-7661105 schrftlich reagiert (s.u.). Die Nummer, von der die sogenannten Ping-Anrufe ausgehen treibt aber immer noch ihr Unwesen.
Wenn man die Nummer wählt, ertönt zwar ein Besetzt-Zeichen, aber auf meinem Display kann ich ablesen, dass mir 0,48 Euro abgebucht werden!!!!! Die Firma Versatel Süd Deutschland, Betreiber dieser Nummer, hat meine Beschwerde nur schriftlich angenommen. Seit einer Woche aber immer noch nicht reagiert! Die trauen sich was...


----------



## oliveer (6 Januar 2006)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> In Sachen Versatel:
> 
> Die Bundesnetzagentur hat auf meine Beschwerde bezüglich der Betrüger-Nummer 0137-7661105 schrftlich reagiert (s.u.). Die Nummer, von der die sogenannten Ping-Anrufe ausgehen treibt aber immer noch ihr Unwesen.
> Wenn man die Nummer wählt, ertönt zwar ein Besetzt-Zeichen, aber auf meinem Display kann ich ablesen, dass mir 0,48 Euro abgebucht werden!!!!! Die Firma Versatel Süd Deutschland, Betreiber dieser Nummer, hat meine Beschwerde nur schriftlich angenommen. Seit einer Woche aber immer noch nicht reagiert! Die trauen sich was...



Schmerzfrei-Tel ist doch für deren "seriöse Arbeitsweise" bekannt und deren "überaus motivierten und hochqualifizierten Mitarbeiter" tun doch alles was möglich ist. 
Ich kenne diesen lustigen Verein noch aus den Zeiten, als die sich noch KomTel nannten und es die ersten DOS-Dialer gab, die sich in deren Netz eingewählt haben. Ich hab denen alle eMails inkl. Header weitergeleitet und außer einem dummen Spruch "der Header ist aber gefälscht" kam nichts mehr - das gleiche Spiel als die sich dann in VersaTel umgenannt haben. 

Geld verdienen ist halt wichtiger in der heutigen Zeit und da kann man halt schnell schmerzfrei werden !   

@Gast : Woher soll ich wissen wer du bist und wohin ich das schicken soll !

in diesem Sinne

Oliver


----------



## Anonymous (7 Januar 2006)

*Schreiben von Versatel*

Bezüglich meiner Beschwerde bei Versatel per Fax erhielt ich heute folgende Antwort:

"Vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.
Gerne teilen wir Ihnen den Inhaber der Rufnummer* 0137-7661107* mit. Es handelt sich um die 

*Mobile Telekom GmbH
Lindauerstrasse 25
CH-8309 Nürensdorf/Schweiz*

Bei der Rufnummer *0137-7661010* ist der Inhaber

*IMG INT. Media Group LTD.
Castle Hill Avenoe Folkestone
KENT CT 20 2RD
Großbritannien*

Wir bitten um Verständnis, dass wir Ihre Fragen zur Dienstleistung nicht beantworten können. Die Versatel vermietet diese Rufnummern lediglich. Eine Dienstleistung bieten wir nicht an und liegt somit nicht in unserem Verantwortungsbereich. Aus diesem Grunde bitten wir Sie, sich direkt an die oben genannten Firmen zu wenden.
Wir möchten Ihnen versichern, dass wir Ihre Anfrage zum Anlass nehmen, um von unserer Seite aus gegen den Mieter der Rufnummer Konsequenzen zu ergreifen.
Versatel Süd
gez. ... (Leiter Beschwerdemanagement)
gez. .... (Beschwerdemanagement)

_Namen gelöscht 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (7 Januar 2006)

*0137-7661107*

Das sind die hier:

www.moneyhouse.ch/shab/2005_193/mobile.htm


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Januar 2006)

Danke, JBG! Mehr dazu bald a.a.O.
In der Lindauerstrasse 25, 8309 Nürensdorf - da wohnt nur C*B* (und das auch erst seit November)
Der Rest der Geschichte wird nicht öffentlich erörtert.

Zur zweiten Nummer:
0137-7661010 
01377661010
01377 661010

korrekte Anschrift:

IMG INTERNATIONAL MEDIA GROUP LIMITED
INGLES MANOR
CASTLE HILL AVENUE
FOLKESTONE
KENT CT20 2RD
Company No. 05355394

wurde bei einem spezialisierten Service angemeldet, so 'ne Art "Briefkastenadressenvermittler". Wahrscheinlich sind die auch als Firmeninhaber in UK eingetragen. Kannst ja mal dort anrufen


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Januar 2006)

[vorläufig selbst entfernt]


----------



## Anonymous (7 Januar 2006)

*Bin leider reingefallen*

Anruf am 17.12.05 um 17:45 von *0137-7896106147*

Da ich auf dringende Anrufe wartete, habe ich zurückgerufen. Automat!
Kosten für 1 Min = 1,22 Euro. 

Gruß Tom


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Januar 2006)

Lies mal hier:
http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=312
(das war das entsprechende Wochenende)

0137-7896106147 hmm, das war einer der Blocks von ID-NET, die letztes Mal gefehlt hatten... Die bisher bekannt gewordenen Nummern waren allesamt an "Netzwelt Plus" in Heppenheim vermietet worden.

Bekannt sind schon:
0137 7896100
0137 7896101
0137 7896105
0137 7896107
0137 7896108

das war alles der Italiener, siehe
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=130737#130737

wenn hier bis morgen keiner postet, dass schon eine Anfrage gestellt und beantwortet wurde für diesen Block, dann frage doch mal nach unter info[at]netzweltplus.de
nebst Beschwerde an rufnummernspam[at]bnetza.de (Du hattest ja einen Schaden und gesperrt ist die Nummer laut BNA-Liste noch nicht)

ich kuck nachher mal, ob ich zu der Nummer noch was finde.
Grüsse 
aka


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Januar 2006)

*Re: Schreiben von Versatel*

[freiwillig zur Prüfung zurück gezogen]


----------



## dotshead (7 Januar 2006)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Lies mal hier:
> http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=312
> (das war das entsprechende Wochenende)
> 
> ...



Wieso bis morgen warten? Jeder Betroffene sollte sowohl die BNA sowie auch die Heppenheimer informieren. Woher sollen denn sonst BNA oder die Heppenheimer gesicherte Erkenntnisse darüber erhalten, dass die Rufnummern permanent bespammt werden?


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Januar 2006)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso bis morgen warten?


Dann müsste er aber streng genommen an die NEXT ID (ID-NET) schreiben und bei denen dauerte es immer etwas länger, zumindest als sie noch Talkline hiessen. Daher wollte ich kucken, ob der Weg nicht auch hier abgekürzt werden könnte durch eine Anfrage in Heppenheim (Netzwelt Plus). Gefunden habe ich in diese Richtung nichts.

Du hast natürlich Recht, *Beschwerde an rufnummernspam[at]bnetza.de kann und soll sofort erfolgen*. Und wenn ich Betroffener wäre, würde ich *parallel an Next-ID (ID-NET) UND Heppenheim mailen*.

Hinweise für den Betroffenen:
www.bundesnetzagentur.de --> Bundesnetzagentur: zuständige Behörde, sie kann Massnahmen ergreifen (Anhörung der Firma, Sperrung der Nummer,...)

NEXT ID (bzw ID NET): Inhaber des Nummernblocks 
(0)137 789 zugeteilt ID Net GmbH 

NETZWELT PLUS GMBH: ( info [at] netzweltplus.de ): diese Firma mietete alle (?) bisher aufgefallenen Nummern aus dem 789-Block bei "Next ID" und vermietete die mir bisher bekannten Nummern an eine italienische Firma weiter.

Wenn Du jetzt bei NEXT ID ( info [at] next-id.de bzw. hier) anfragst, dauert es einige Tage, bis Du (mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit) erfährst, dass die Nummer an NETZWELT PLUS vermietet wurde. Diesen Zwischenschritt würde ich insofern übergehen, als ich gleich (zusätzlich) an die NETZWELT PLUS mailen würde, die recht rasch auf Anfragen reagiert (1-2 Tage).



Frage dort nach dem LETZTVERANTWORTLICHEN der Nummer und fordere dazu auf, die Nummer UMGEHEND abzuschalten. Wenn Du was erfährst, melde Dich wieder hier.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Januar 2006)

*hier auch*

bei mir:

0137 7661016  31.10.05    16:55:46

0137 7661106  08.01.06    13:59:16

bin T D1 Kunde


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Januar 2006)

*Re: hier auch*



			
				Dreali schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir:
> 0137 7661016  31.10.05    16:55:46
> 0137 7661106  08.01.06    13:59:16
> bin T D1 Kunde



31.10.05? sicher?
Beides sind VERSATEL-Nummern, siehe Bundesnetzagentur, daher:
1. Beschwerde an rufnummernspam[at]bnetza.de (bitte unbedingt mit Angabe von Namen und Adresse) mit Nennung der Nummer und der Bitte,  Massnahmen zu ergreifen. 

2. Anfrage bei VERSATEL (per Fax: 04619099181 ). Die sollen der Sache nachgehen, Dir den LETZTVERANTWORTLICHEN nennen und Dich darüber auf dem Laufenden halten (damit Du hier wieder berichten kannst, worum ich bitte)

3. Ob sich eine Anzeige lohnt, weiss ich nicht. Konnte mir hier irgendwie keiner sagen... Manchmal werden solche Fälle verfolgt, wie man hier nachlesen kann:
http://www.heise.de/mobil/newsticker/meldung/35723

P.S.: 
0137 7661106 08.01.06 13:59:16 - aha! es geht also doch weiter?


----------



## Anonymous (8 Januar 2006)

*0137-Pings über Versatel-Süd*

Hi,
es ist eine Schweinerei ersten Grades, was sich Versatel hier leistet. Da werden die *mehrfach darüber informiert, dass mit deren vermieteten Rufnummern Ping-Mißbrauch getrieben wird*. 
Die halten es jedoch nicht für nötig, zur Schadensbegrenzung diese Nummern umgehend abzuschalten. Ich habe mich heute nochmals sowohl bei Versatel als auch bei der Bundesnetzagentur per Fax beschwert unter Beifügung weiterer Informationen, welche mir dankenswerterweise *g* überlassen wurden.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Januar 2006)

*Lockanrufe*

Hallo!
Hatte zwei Anrufe:
31.12.05 um 16:50 01377661106
und
08.01.06 um 13:45 01377661016

habe o2 Netz

Gruß Chris


----------



## Anonymous (8 Januar 2006)

Mein erster Lockanruf :
+491377661016

08.01.2006 - 22:44

Netz: Vodafone D2


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Januar 2006)

01377661106 0137 7661106 01377 661106
01377661016 0137 7661016 01377 661016

Beschwerde an Versatel per Fax, steht schon ein paar mal hier: per Fax: 04619099181 (die sollen die Nummer abschalten und den Verantwortlichen nennen, schreibe ruhig rein, dass Du auf einem ANSPRECHPARTNER bestehst und ausländische Adressen zwar zur Kenntnis nehmen aber nicht akzeptieren willst)

Versatel "gehört" die Nummer, die dich angepingt hat. 

und Beschwerde an 
rufnummernspam[at]bnetza.de (eigenen Namen + Adresse angeben)

dann hier (mit Nennung der Nummer) Ergebnisse posten


----------



## Anonymous (8 Januar 2006)

*0137-7661016 und 0137-7661011*

Samstag 7.1.06 um 3 Uhr hatte ich das Vergnügen mit diesen Nr. Habe Bereitschaftsdienst und muss daher auch Nachts an Handy. Danke an die Besitzer der Nummern, habe euch jetzt wirklich in mein herz geschlossen.


----------



## SnoopyDog (9 Januar 2006)

...und schon wieder: +49-137-7661016 auf D1 am 08.01.2006  :devil2: 

Noch mehr aus meiner Sammlung (siehe ein paar Seiten weiter vorne):

+49-137-7661106
+49-137-7661011


----------



## Anonymous (9 Januar 2006)

*0137-Abzocke*

Hallo,
ich melde folgenden Versuch:  

07.01.2006
21.27 h

Rufnummer: +491377661016

D 1 - Netz

Ein Rückruf wurde nicht durchgeführt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Januar 2006)

> 07.01.2006, 21.27 h
> Rufnummer: +491377661016


Spring über Deinen Schatten und investiere in eine mail und in ein FAX. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=132734#132734
Versatel soll ein supertolles Beschwerdenmanagement haben, sagt Versatel. Lass es auf einen Test ankommen...


----------



## Anonymous (9 Januar 2006)

*Versatel*

Die haben sogar einen Leiter Beschwerdemanagement. 
Für den Oberpinger aus Nürensdorf zeigt offensichtlich, Gerüchten zufolge, inzwischen auch die Kantonspolizei Zürich Interesse.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Januar 2006)

Hallo, folgender Versuch bei mir:

+491377661016

08. Januar, 20:18

Mail an Bundesnetzagentur ist raus...


----------



## Motorpsycho (10 Januar 2006)

+491377661016
am 8.1.05 17:19 Uhr


----------



## Anonymous (10 Januar 2006)

*Re: Ping-Anruf*

hallo 
wie kann man den betreiber ermitteln... 
wurde von 01377 896106852 geschaedigt.

wuerde mich gerne dagegen wehren.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Januar 2006)

hallo,
ich hab so nen anruf von der
0137 7896106...
+491377896106852
bekommen...


----------



## dotshead (10 Januar 2006)

An die letzten beiden Gäste:

 (0)137 789..... zugeteilt ID Net GmbH, Hamburg lt. Bundesnetzagentur.

Da diese Nummern in letzter Zeit häufig auffallen, würde ich eine Beschwerde bei der ID-Net umgehen und direkt eine Beschwerde an die Bundesnetzagentur unter der E-Mailadresse
rufnummernspam[at]bnetza.de schicken. Bittet um Abschaltung der per illegaler Ping-Anrufe beworbenen Rufnummern. Gebt auf alle Fälle euren Namen und eure Anschrift in der Mail mit an.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Januar 2006)

betrifft: +491377896106852
0137 789 6106852
01377 896106852



			
				dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> An die letzten beiden Gäste:
> (0)137 789..... zugeteilt ID Net GmbH, Hamburg lt. Bundesnetzagentur.
> Da diese Nummern in letzter Zeit häufig auffallen, würde ich eine Beschwerde bei der ID-Net umgehen und direkt eine Beschwerde an die Bundesnetzagentur unter der E-Mailadresse
> rufnummernspam[at]bnetza.de schicken. Bittet um Abschaltung der per illegaler Ping-Anrufe beworbenen Rufnummern. Gebt auf alle Fälle euren Namen und eure Anschrift in der Mail mit an.


...und testet bitte auch mal, ob man unter info[at]netzweltplus.de was erfahren kann ("Wir erhielten einen ping-Anruf unter ... teilen sie uns bitte den Letztverantwortlichen mit, falls sie diese Nummer nicht selbst nützen MfG"). Das könnte eine überflüssige mail sein, sollte "Netzwelt Plus" nicht die Nummern gemietet haben - aber eine zeit sparende, falls die der Mieter sind.
(Hintergrund: Folgende Blocks sind von ID-Net an Netzwelt Plus und dann weiter an die jeweils gleiche italienische Firma vermietet worden:
0137 7896100
0137 7896101
0137 7896105
0137 7896107
0137 7896108 

Der in den vorher genannten Nummern verwendete Block wurde noch nicht abgefragt (0137 7896106***))


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Januar 2006)

*Re: Versatel*



			
				JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Die haben sogar einen Leiter Beschwerdemanagement.
> Für den Oberpinger aus Nürensdorf zeigt offensichtlich, Gerüchten zufolge, inzwischen auch die Kantonspolizei Zürich Interesse.


Meinst Du den  Holländer T*A*B*? Das ist der Geschäftsführer...


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Januar 2006)

@ 0137 7661016
01377 661016
-->
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=132687#132687


----------



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2006)

*0137-7 661010*

Habe Antwort erhalten von der Fa.Vers....
bezgl. 0137-7-661010

Sehr geehrter Herr Yxxxx,

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht. Ich habe Ihre Email an die zuständige
Stelle bei uns im Hause weitergeleitet, die Ihre Anfrage beantworten wird.

Allerdings möchte ich Sie noch auf folgendes hinweisen: Die von Ihnen
genannte 0137-Servicerufnummer ist zwar auf die Vers.... registriert; wir
als Telefonanbieter erhalten diese Nummer aber von der Bundesnetzagentur,
um sie an Geschäftskunden weiterzuvermieten. D.h. bedeutet, dass hinter dem
bei Ihnen eingegangenen Anruf nicht die Firma Versa...., sondern unser
Kunde, an den die Nummer vermietet wurde, steht. Wir sind über den Vorfall
jedoch soweit unterrichtet, so dass wir entsprechende Maßnahmen gegenüber
unserem Kunden ergreifen werden, um solche Lockanrufe zu unterbinden, da
sich der Kunde hiermit eindeutig vertragswidrig verhält.
......
.......
Telefongesellschaften sind jedoch gesetzlich dazu verpflichtet, Auskunft
über die Adresse des Betreibers der 0137 Nummer zu geben. Ihr Schreiben
habe ich aus diesem Grund intern weitergeleitet. Sie erhalten in Kürze von
uns die Information, welches Unternehmen hinter der genannten 0137 Nummer
steht.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

E... Si........


----------



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2006)

*Ping-Nummer 0137-7661010*

Hi,
Versatel hat mir den Inhaber der Nr. *0137-7661010* bereits bekanntgegeben. Es ist die

*IMG International Media Group Limited
Ingles Manor
Castle Hill Avenue
Folkestone
Kent CT20 2 RD
Company No. 05355394.*

Das ist ein "Accountant Service" von [edit]  und [edit]

Der "Hauptdrahtzieher" dürfte wohl hier in Deutschland sitzen.
Ich habe Strafanzeige wegen versuchtem Betrug erstattet.

Was macht eigentlich der andere mutmaßliche [edit]  C.B. aus CH-8309 Nürensdorf (Mobile Telecom GmbH, Lindauerstrasse 25, CH-8309 Nürensdorf), der Pinger von* 0137-7661107* ???
Hatte ihn die Kantonspolizei Zürich schon in der Mangel ??

_persönliche Daten gelöscht 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
modaction _


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Januar 2006)

*Re: Ping-Nummer 0137-7661010*



			
				JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Was macht eigentlich der andere mutmaßliche [edit]  C.B. aus CH-8309 Nürensdorf (Mobile Telecom GmbH, Lindauerstrasse 25, CH-8309 Nürensdorf), der Pinger von* 0137-7661107* ???
> Hatte ihn die Kantonspolizei Zürich schon in der Mangel ??


Der wartet sicher schon vor Angst zitternd auf das böse böse Schreiben der Versatel 



> Inzwischen hat sich Versatel gemeldet und den Betreiber mitgeteilt, der die Betrüger-Nummer 0137-7661105 gemietet hat - und natürlich auch an Versatel bezahlt. Diesen Betreiber hat mir übrigens Besucher Kleinvogelschwarm bereits genannt:
> Mobile Telekom GmbH
> Lindauerstrasse 25
> CH 8309 Nürensdorf
> Schweiz


"Kleinvogelschwarm" kenne ich ganz gut, ich treffe ihn jeden Morgen in meinem Badezimmer  ("Kleinvogelschwarm" ist jedoch eine Verballhornung des anderen ping-Meisters gewesen, des Taubenzüchters aus der Magedburger Börte...)
Die Hintergründe des Nürensdorfer Anbieters sind durchaus bekannt...

ach übrigens:
0137 7661106 08.01.06 13:59:16 
hmm: 1105 und 1107 war die Mobile - es werden noch Wetten angenommen, wem der 1106-Block gehört hat


----------



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2006)

*0137777...*

Hallo, ich hab dummerweise am 9.12.05 folgende Nummer zurückgerufen: 01377770400721
Diese Nummer ist wie alle 0137777.... der „ID Net GmbH“ zugeteilt. Die hat sie an die „Netzwelt Plus GmbH“ weitervermietet. Diese Firma befindet sich in Heppenheim in der Benzstr. 2 wie noch viele andere im Internet bekannte Abzocker-(Briefkasten)-Firmen. Die würden ja nicht mehr existieren, wenn sie sich nicht irgend wie absichern würden, also haben die die Nummer an die italienische Firma „Service Sud“ vermietet (über die an einer anderen Stelle des Forums ja auch schon diskutiert wurde).
Es ist zum ... .Und bei O2 kann man die 0137-er-Nummern nicht mal sperren lassen.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Januar 2006)

*Anruf von 0137661015 nach alter Masche!*

Anruf von 01377661015 alte Masche! einmal bis keinmal klingeln lassen und dann aufgelegt! Zeit 04.01.2006: 13:07
Handy: (0172 -) (D2 Vodafone)

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Januar 2006)

*Re: 0137777...*



			
				Gast2 schrieb:
			
		

> ...an die italienische Firma „Service Sud“ vermietet ...


die haben eine (erreichbare!) italienische Telefonnummer.
http://www.infobel.com/italy/wp/search/?qsellang=DE
Eingabe oben "SERVICE SUD", unten "CATANZARO"
--> 
VL. CASSIODORO SNC
 88100 CATANZARO
 0961 7697**
(man spricht dort nur italienisch)


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Januar 2006)

> Mit Schreiben vom 4.1.2006 hat mir die Firma Versatel Süddeutschland GmbH versprochen, gegen die von ihr vermieteten Ping-Anruf-Nummer 0137-7661105 vorzugehen. Habe das heute überprüft. Das dramatische Ergebnis: Innerhalb einer Woche ist nichts geschehen!!!
> Die B***-Nummer ist immer noch aktiv!!!


----------



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2006)

*0137 7270020*

O.a. Anruf erhalten. 

MfG Gast7471


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Januar 2006)

*Re: 0137 7270020*



			
				Gast7471 schrieb:
			
		

> O.a. Anruf erhalten.
> 
> MfG Gast7471


die 01377270020 ist aber doch abgeschaltet und die Firma ist abgemahnt worden? Wann war der Anruf?


----------



## Anonymous (14 Januar 2006)

*01377661017*

Hallo, 

hier mal wieder ne neue Abzockernummer: 0137 7661017.
Alles wie immer, Anruf(auf 0171) und warten auf Rückruf. Weis jemand wem die Nummer zugeordnet ist?

MfG

halfcoolfool


----------



## dotshead (14 Januar 2006)

Versatel Süd

Bitte Beschwerde an rufnummernspam[at]bnetza.de mit der Bitte um Abschaltung der Rufnummer wg. illegaler Ping-Anrufe. Unbedingt Name und Anschrift mitteilen.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Januar 2006)

*Scheiß abzocke da*

Nummer: 01377661017
Datum vor 20 minuten
Netz: D2


----------



## Anonymous (14 Januar 2006)

*01377661017*

Hallo, 
bin gerade auf die Nummer 

01377661017

hereingefallen. 
Bin im D2-Netz. 

14.01.06, 20.58 Uhr


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Januar 2006)

01377661017 
0137 7661017
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=132687#132687

Versatel Süd ist wohl inzwischen als pingerfreundlich einzustufen...


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2006)

*0137.....*

Mann bin ich sauer! Und zwar auf mich selber! Bin reingefallen auf diese miese Abzocke! Die Nummer war : 01377661017  :evil: 
Kann mir jemand sagen, was auf mich zu kommt? Hab sofort aufgelegt, gar nicht mehr die Ansage abgewartet, aber ich denke das kostet doch viel oder? Außerdem hab ich was gelesen, dass die den Anruf bis zu ner Stunde halten können! Stimmt das?
LG Engel


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Januar 2006)

*Re: 0137.....*



			
				enngel schrieb:
			
		

> ...was auf mich zu kommt?...


 kommt drauf an... ...so um die 1,30 Euro Gebühren, denke ich...
Und vielleicht noch mehr?
z.B.: ein FAX, welches Du an Versatel schicken solltest [VERSATEL SÜD ist die Telekom-Firma, die den Block von 0137-Nummern "besitzt", in dem sich die Nummer befindet, mit der ein gauneröser Kunde der Firma Dich erfolgreich übers Ohr gehauen hat. Versatel ziert sich für gewöhnlich 'ne Weile und nennt dann aber immerhin nach den bisherigen Erfahrungswerten die fast korrekte Adresse der Firma, die die Nummer gemietet hat. Schreib denen gleich mal, dass sie Dir einen Ansprechpartner nennen sollen, nicht nur 'ne Firmenadresse im Ausland...

eine e-mail an rufnummernspam[at]bnetza.de (Angabe der Nummer, Angabe Deines namens/Anschrift, evtl. Kopie des Fax an Versatel oder des Inhalts)

siehe hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=132687#132687


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2006)

*Versatel-Süd*

Und wieder wirbt Schmerzfrei-tel groß in unserer Tageszeitung: 2006: Ab ins DSL-Sparjahr - DSL-Flatrate + Telefon Flatrate zusammen für nur 4,99 Euro monatlich! Im "Kleinstgedruckten" wird dann beiläufig noch erwähnt, dass alles nur in Verbindung mit dem Produkt DSL flatrater für mtl. 49,98 Euro erhältlich ist mit Mindestlaufzeit 24 Monaten, danach Verlängerung um jeweils 12 Monate, wenn die Kündigungsfrist von 3 Monaten nicht wahrgenommen wird. (Anzeige im Mannheimer Morgen vom 14.01.2006).

*Eine Firma, die trotz Hunderten von Beschwerden nicht in der Lage ist, zu betrügerischen Zwecken verwendete 0137- Rufnummern kurzfristig abzuschalten, ist wohl kein so angenehmer Vertragspartner.*


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Januar 2006)

Versatel schrieb:
			
		

> Per se können wir nicht davon ausgehen, dass in jedem Falle bereits betrügerisches Verhalten seitens des Kunden vorliegt, dessen Rufnummer Sie beispielsweise auf Ihrem Telefon-Display hatten und versehentlich oder absichtlich zurück gerufen haben. Dies muss im Einzelfall geprüft werden.





			
				Bundesnetzagentur schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem von Ihnen beschriebenen Dienst handelt es sich offensichtlich nicht um einen MABEZ-Dienst im Sinne des Zuteilungsbescheides. Ich nehme Ihr Schreiben zum Anlass, die Firma Versatel Süd Deutschland GmbH zu dem Vorwurf der regelwidrigen Nutzung der o.g. Rufnummer anzuhören.


Wie passt das zusammen? Die BNA sagt klar, dass es ein Verstoss ist und Versatel meint, sie müssen erst prüfen - was gibt es zu prüfen, wenn jemand einen Anruf von einer MABEZ-Nummer erhält? Was anderes als ein Manöver zum Zeitgewinn kann man in diesem Verhalten erkennen?


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2006)

*Versatel-Süd*

Allein die Antwort von Versatel ist doch bereits eine große Unverschämtheit. Welcher "normale" Teilnehmer hat denn eine Televote-Rufnummer und telefoniert damit durch die Gegend?? 
Dieses Geschäftsgebaren zeigt doch wieder einmal, dass Versatel kein geeigneter Vertragspartner sein kann, wenn dort dieses Gedankengut zu Problemlösungen vorherrscht !
Pecunia non olet !


----------



## tuxedo (15 Januar 2006)

Wieso ist es überhaupt möglich, scheinbar Anrufe von diesen 0137-Nummern zu tätigen? Besser formuliert, wieso wird es technisch nicht unterbunden, dass solche Nummern, von denen aus eigentlich nicht angerufen werden kann, als Absender auftauchen? Hier müsste doch schon ein einfacher Filter greifen können beim Aufbau der Telefonverbindung - so eine Art Plausibilitätsprüfung, die Verbindungen mit ungültigen Parametern nicht zulässt. Zumindest bei digitaler Übertragung, sollte das doch möglich sein.

Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2006)

*Lockanruf*

hiermit melde ich den soeben eingegangenen Lockanruf 
D1-Klarmobil
0137-7661017
15.01.06, 21:46


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2006)

Auf D2 (0174 xxx)
0137 766 1017
15.01.2006 19:45

Gott sei Dank sind meine Kinder bereits so wissend, dass sie mir dies erst einmal gezeigt haben.
Mail an Bundesnetzagentur ist 'raus.

@Sepp: Gibt's da eigentlich "vernünftige" Vorlagen für Mail und Fax ? Die könnte man in das einleitende Thema mit aufnehmen (spart viel Zeit zum Nachdenken).


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2006)

Nummer: 01377661017
Netz: Vodafone
Datum: 15.01.06
Uhrzeit: 21.56 Uhr


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Januar 2006)

Versatel Süd spielt weiterhin "Mein Name ist Hase"... Ein Anruf bei der Kundenhotline gerade eben brachte neben 5 Minuten netter Warteschleifenmusik lediglich die Erkenntnis, man solle sich an die Regulierungsbehörde wenden. "Die können dagegen vorgehen". Was man tun könne als Betroffener? "Das ist mir neu, da weiß ich jetzt auch nicht, wenden sie sich doch an die Regulierungsbehörde" 
blablabla
also gilt für die Betroffenen der
0137 766 1017 
01377 661017
weiterhin:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=132687#132687

In Bayern kann ich noch kein Versatelkunde werden, erst wenn die Niederländer vielleicht mal M-Net kaufen... Aber ich werde mich dann an die 0137-Abzocke und das Vorgehen der Versatel bei 0137-ping-Nummern erinnern...


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2006)

*01377270020*

Da klingelt mein Handy am 24 Dez. Ich guter Stimmung, leider zu spät und denke - na dann ruftst Du doch gleich mal zurück um zu erfahren, welcher Weihnachtsmann da was von mir will. 
Und dann meldet sich so 'ne blöde "......" Computerstimme: 
"Vielen Dank!". 

Auf meiner Rechnung sieht das denn wie folgt aus: 
Sonstige Services 
Datum Uhrzeit Typ Art Zielort Rufnummer Dauer Betrag 
24.12.2005 22:07:16 FZ SPRACHE T-VoteCall 01377270020 00:00:03 1,1896 

Was kann man denn da gegen jetzt unternehmen? 

Mit besten Grüßen, Jörg.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Januar 2006)

24.12.2005 22:07:16 FZ SPRACHE T-VoteCall 01377270020 00:00:03 1,1896 

Diese MABEZ-Nummer wurde von der Firma COLT an die Crystal Medialog vermietet und von dort an einen Anbieter in Wolmirstedt. 
Näheres dazu steht hier.

[...]

Ich frage mal die Telekom, ob die einen Tipp haben...

Die Staatsanwaltschaft Magdeburg hat im Sommer Ermittlungen gegen eine Firma geführt, die ebenfalls 0137er-Nummern missbraucht hatte. Die Firma hatte eine identische Webseite. Leider erinnert man sich in Magdeburg nicht mehr an das entsprechende Aktenzeichen. Da Du offenbar effektiv geschädigt bist, würde ich mich dorthin wenden. Kann ja nicht schaden...

Nachtrag: Die Telekom habt mir gerade erklärt, dass auf der Handyrechnung eine kostenlose Rückrufnummer steht, an die man sich wenden kann (bei T-Mobile die 2202). Hast Du sowas?

Von meinem vorschnellen Rat, die Rechnung zu kürzen, muss ich wieder Abstand nehmen... Scheint nicht so einfach zu sein...


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2006)

Bin ebenfalls betroffen;

Nummer:491377770404786
am: 11.12.2005 /20.28 Uhr
Netz: t-mobile


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Januar 2006)

Ich habe heute fast 'ne Stunde mit der BNA telefoniert. Ergebnis: Ich beende hier vorerst mein Tun. Zwecklos. 
Gebetsmühlenartig zu wiederholen:
1. BESCHWERDE AN DIE BUNDESNETZAGENTUR MIT NAMEN UND ANSCHRIFT UND NUMMER. Sonst passiert nichts. rufnummernspam [at] bnetza.de

2. Haben Sie 1. schon erledigt?

3. Nach Erledigung von 1. bitte zu Punkt 4.

4. Beschwerde an den Mieter der Nummer / des Nummernblocks, siehe
BNA-Liste
(wer weiss, wie man das richtig verlinkt?)
(die 777 = ID-Net, möglicherweise danach Netzweltplus Heppenheim)

5. haben Sie Punkt 1 beachtet?

6. verbindlichsten Dank

Diese vermaledeiten Magdeburger Kickboxer und Schweizerischen Taubenhändler (oder war's umgekehrt?) nützen Gesetzeslücken aus. Es passiert ihnen nix. Obwohl die Betrugsmasche seit 2003 bekannt ist...

Deutschland, mir graut vor Dir...

Wenn der eine Magdeburger weg ist, kommt der andere. Willige Helfer liefert die dortige Arbeitsagentur... Vielleicht kassieren die Chefs sogar noch Fördergelder dafür...
Soll man ihnen böse sein?

KOTZ KOTZ KOTZ
Sascha, kannst Deinen Dialerschutzorden behalten, auf dem Tablett ist nur Taubenkacke
:devil:


----------



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2006)

*Ping-Spammer 0137-7661010*

Hi,
heute Eingang Schreiben der BNetzA, dass die im Netz der Versatel Süd geschaltete Spammernummer 0137-7661010 zwischenzeitlich abgeschaltet wurde.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2006)

Irgendwie kommt mir das ganze vor wie Don Quichottes Kampf gegen die Windmühlen:

Der eine Spammer geht, der andere Spammer kommt.

Die Nummer 0137-7661107 (auch von Versatel-Süd - vermietet an den Schweizer Kickboxer aus CH-8309 Nürensdorf) spukt wohl immer noch rum !

Wie lange dürfen diese XXXXXXXX noch ungestraft ihr Unwesen treiben ?? :bigcry:


----------



## srm71 (20 Januar 2006)

*Re: +491377896101141*



			
				srm71 schrieb:
			
		

> 17.12.2005 7 Uhr D2/Vodafone   :evil:
> 
> 18.12.2005 Beschwerde an Bundesnetzagentur  :x
> 
> ...



Antwort der BNA 19.01.06:
"Aufgrund Ihres Schreibens kann ich Ihnen mitteilen, dass die MABEZ-Rufnummer 01377896101141, die im Netz der Firma NEXT ID technologies GmbH, Deelbogenkamp 4c in 22297 Hamburg geschaltet war, zwischenzeitlich abgeschaltet wurde.
Für den Fall, dass Sie zivilrechtliche Ansprüche gegen den Anbieter stellen möchten, teile ich Ihnen hiermit, nach Auskunft der Firma NEXT ID GmbH, dessen Name und Anschrift mit:
Netzwelt Plus GmbH, Benzstr.2 in 64646 Heppenheim" ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Januar 2006)

Ich habe doch erst gestern mit der BNA telefoniert, das ist völlig frustrierend. Wenn die ID-Net-Drollinger jetzt sagen "Netzwelt Plus", dann ist das wieder nur die halbe Miete... Netzwelt wird wieder weiter vermietet haben an irgendwelche Sardinier.
Ist das alles grotesk.
(Daher predige ich ja bei ID-Net-Nummern ständig, gleich an Netzwelt plus zu mailen... Die antworten binnen 24 Stunden, ...)


----------



## Reducal (20 Januar 2006)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das alles grotesk.


...wie bei der zuständigen Bezirksregierung/Stadtverwaltung dort, die vor einigen Monaten angedacht hatte, der Netzwelt/GoodLines das Gewerbe zu untersagen - alles heiße Luft!


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2006)

Gerade von der BNA erhalten:
"... kann ich Ihnen mitteilen, dass die MABEZ-Rufnummer 0137-766 1017 ... abgeschaltet wurde."

Einer weniger ....


----------



## Reducal (21 Januar 2006)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Einer weniger ....


...und der nächste nachgeaden - ganz ohne TamTam! :evil:


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Januar 2006)

Na immerhin etwas: In meinem Briefkasten fand ich heute gleich einen ganzen Stapel Briefe vom Herr G* (Bundesnetzagentur).

"kann ich Ihnen mitteilen, dass die *MABEZ-Rufnummer* ..., die im Netz der Firma *Versatel Süd-Deutschland GmbH* ... geschaltet war, zwischenzeitlich *abgeschaltet* wurde...".

Ach ja: Betroffen sind

01377661007 / 01377 6611007
01377661008 / 01377 6611008
01377661010 / 01377 6611010
01377661011 / 01377 6611011
01377661012 / 01377 6611012
01377661013 / 01377 6611013
01377661014 / 01377 6611014

Falls mein Sohn nicht eines dieser Kuverts versteckt hat, waren das alle... Der liebt die nämlich, denn es sind so genannte "Blauleuchter". Wenn man im Dunkeln das Kuvert aufmacht, an diesen Klebelaschen, dann leuchtet es. Diese und andere lebensentscheidende Weisheiten ("Dialer muss man ins Klo spülen", "Bleib ehrlich - geh nie in die Telekommunikationsbranche") lehrte ihn...

...aka-aka


Überblick 0137/Ver**tel:

A=abgeschaltet *=Diensteanbieter von Versatel genannt [und mir bekannt]

01377661007 [A]
01377661008 [A]
01377661010 [A]*
[IMG International Media Group Limited
Ingles Manor
Castle Hill Avenue
Folkestone
Kent CT20 2 RD
Company No. 05355394. ]
01377661011 [A]
01377661012 [A]
01377661013 [A]
01377661014 [A]
01377661015
01377661016
01377661017

01377661105 [A?]*
[Mobile Telekom GmbH
Lindauerstrasse 25
CH 8309 Nürensdorf]
01377661106
01377661107 [A?]*
[Mobile Telekom GmbH
Lindauerstrasse 25
CH 8309 Nürensdorf]
01377661108


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Januar 2006)

*Re: Lockruf*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Nr: .01377270020 0137 7270020
> Date: Freitag 23.12.2005 20:36
> Netz: O2
> :evil:


auch:
01377 270040 0137 7270040 01377270040

WER VON EINER NUMMER DIESES ANBIETERS ANGERUFEN WURDE ODER WER JEMANDEN KENNT, DER ANGERUFEN WURDE ODER WER KONTAKT ERMÖGLICHEN KANN ZWISCHEN BETROFFENEN UND MIR WIRD DRINGEND UM EINE PN GEBETEN

Vielen Dank!
aka

@an Mods: das ist recht dringend, deshalb mein Rumgeschreie verzeihen... Ich brauche den Kontakt schnell und hab nicht Zeit, alle Beschwerden nach Kontaktmöglichleiten durchzugehen...


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2006)

*0137-Anruf*

Ich wurde am 30. 12. um 22:30 von 0137 7661106 angerufen


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Januar 2006)

Ist Versatel...
siehe
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=132687#132687

Fax schicken, Beschwerde an Bundesnetzagentur, los los, aktiv sein, nicht nur jammern, dann erfährst Du wenigstens, wie narrenfrei die Ab*** und Mitverdiener in Deutschland schalten und walten dürfen.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (22 Januar 2006)

*0137 7270020 und -40 -> Belästigte gesucht*

Hallo zusammen,

auf Antispam.de (ja, das Forum rennt wieder) sucht Gation noch Leute, die von den Nummern wie 01377270020 und 01377270040 (Balzer Solutions, Wolmirstedt) belästigt worden sind:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=9860&page=2

Nebelwolf


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Januar 2006)

Wo sind denn diese ganzen Betroffenen hin? Kein Mensch postet weitere Infos, nullo, kein Mensch beklagt sich, nichts. Wenn die Mehrheit der Betroffenen das Thema so halbherzig angeht, kann man es ja wohl bleiben lassen, sich damit zu beschäftigen.
Man hängt sich lamentierend an die Jeremiaden hier an und dann is gut... Weicheier


----------



## oliveer (28 Januar 2006)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Wo sind denn diese ganzen Betroffenen hin? Kein Mensch postet weitere Infos, nullo, kein Mensch beklagt sich, nichts. Wenn die Mehrheit der Betroffenen das Thema so halbherzig angeht, kann man es ja wohl bleiben lassen, sich damit zu beschäftigen.
> Man hängt sich lamentierend an die Jeremiaden hier an und dann is gut... Weicheier



Was erwartest du ?   - So sind eben die "DEUTSCHEN" - erst meckern und wenn es dann um die Wurst geht, kneifen sie den Sch... an und sagen nichts mehr. 

in diesem Sinne

Oliver


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (28 Januar 2006)

Leider.......

In den letzten Tagen gab es auf unseren insgesamt 4 Mobilfunkanschlüssen bei D1 und O2 keinen einzigen Pinger mehr !  Entweder hat man dem Oberpinger (C.B. aus CH-Nürensdorf) die Leitungen gekappt oder man ist dabei, erstmal in Polen eine neue Pinger-Infrastruktur aufzubauen, weil wohl auch die Kantonspolizei Zürich sehr viel Interesse zeigte.

Aber freuen wir uns nicht zu früh, der nächste Pinger kommt bestimmt........


----------



## oliveer (28 Januar 2006)

JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Leider.......
> 
> In den letzten Tagen gab es auf unseren insgesamt 4 Mobilfunkanschlüssen bei D1 und O2 keinen einzigen Pinger mehr !  Entweder hat man dem Oberpinger (C.B. aus CH-Nürensdorf) die Leitungen gekappt oder man ist dabei, erstmal in Polen eine neue Pinger-Infrastruktur aufzubauen, weil wohl auch die Kantonspolizei Zürich sehr viel Interesse zeigte.
> 
> Aber freuen wir uns nicht zu früh, der nächste Pinger kommt bestimmt........



Naja, die deutschen Behörden haben ja bereits auch schon was unternommen. Naja, jetzt muss man nur noch die Verbindungen der einzelnen Nummer untereinander herstellen und schon wird es sehr interessant.   Naja, noch habe ich nicht alle Daten zusammen, aber ich habe da so eine Vorahnung.  

in diesem Sinne

Oliver


----------



## Anonymous (29 Januar 2006)

you are not alone
http://www.versaforum.de/forum/showthread.php?p=40721#post40721


----------



## oliveer (29 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> you are not alone
> http://www.versaforum.de/forum/showthread.php?p=40721#post40721



Ja, aber dort kümmert es sich nur um SchmerzfreiTel, mein Augenmerkt ist auf die Kombination Colt / Crystal gerichtet. Ich denke mal, dann man so getrennt voneinander gute Ergebnisse erzielen kann.

in diesem Sinne

Oliver


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Januar 2006)

Bei COLT/CRYSTAL wurde einige verbrannte Erde hinterlassen... Von 58 gesperrten Nummern, die bei der Bundesnetzagentur aufgeführt werden, stammen 12 von C-C-X, stolze 21%. Dabei sind weder die Nummern enthalten, die bei "Bekanntschaftsanzeigen" genannt wurden (01377270039, 01377270045), noch die Nummern 01377270024, 01377270025 - die zu den ältesten auffällig gewordenen ping-spam-Nummern des "CCX-Blocks" gehören.
Sowohl die BNA als auch die Crystal sind recht detailliert informiert über diese Nummern, aber die BNA kann nichts machen - und Crystal? Mal sehen, ob die wirklich tun, was sie können. Müssen tun sie offenbar gar nichts. Ist Teil der "innovationsfreudigen Regulierungsvorgaben", die der Ex-Colt-Mann mit seiner Ex-RegTP umzusetzen hat...

727 000 0
727 000 1
727 000 3
727 000 5
727 000 6
727 000 7
727 000 9
727 001 7
727 002 6
727 003 3
727 003 4
727 200 0 

(es fehlen:
727 0020
727 0024
727 0025
727 0040 )

weisst Du noch andere Nummern aus dem CCX-Block?

P.S.: Wie mir scheint, herrscht derzeit Ruhe an der 0137-ping-Front... Schon das Dreikönigswochenende war recht ruhig. Ob es daran liegt, dass der Zyklus der Nummern inzwischen recht kurz ist?


----------



## oliveer (29 Januar 2006)

So auf den ersten Blick sollten das alle gewesen sein. Ich warte noch auf ein paar Datensätze aus Düsseldorf und dann kann man recherchieren und den Behörden so ein paar nette Tips geben damit die das "Hotel" etwas länger buchen können.  :lol: Je mehr Nummern, desto länger der Urlaub. 


in diesem Sinne

Oliver


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> you are not alone
> http://www.versaforum.de/forum/showthread.php?p=40721#post40721


Eine Diskussion war dort wohl unerwünscht...


----------



## oliveer (31 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, das Probem war, dass er alleine drüben war. Man hätte den Link mehr publizieren sollen und so mehr User von antispam oder von hier rüberholen sollen - das hätte mehr Verwirrung drüben gegeben. Ich denke mal, dass ich drüben auch mal ein bißchen von deren Schmerzfreiheit, die ich ja oft genug erlebt habe, bekannt geben sollte.

in diesem Sinne

Oliver 

P.S. - Gast, wer bist du ?


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2006)

*0137-Nummer*

Bei mir hat am 23.12.2005 um 20:33 Uhr folgende Nummer anklingen lassen:
01377270020

Mein Anbieter ist Vodafone.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Februar 2006)

*Quellen*

Woher kommen die eigentlich an die Nummern?
Zufallsmaschinerie, Zeitungsannonce, ...?

Bin schon bei jedem Klingeln misstrauisch


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Februar 2006)

*Re: Quellen*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Woher kommen die eigentlich an die Nummern?
> Zufallsmaschinerie, Zeitungsannonce, ...


Per PC programmgesteuert  einfach alle bekannten Nummernblöcke durchgejubelt.  Da wird nichts gesucht. 

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Februar 2006)

Bundesnetzagentur schrieb:
			
		

> bezugnehmend auf Ihre Mitteilung vom 03.01.2006  kann ich Ihnen mitteilen, dass mir das Ergebnis der Anhörung der Firma Versatel Süd Deutschland GmbH zur regelwidrigen Nutzung der Rufnummern  (0)137 766 1007,-1008,-1010,-1011,-1012,-1013,-1014,-1105,-1106,-1107, und 1108
> vorliegt.
> Die Firma Versatel Süd Deutschland GmbH hat uns am 06.02.2006
> mitgeteilt, dass die Rufnummern abgeschaltet sind.


Na und wer hat gepingt? Kann bitte mal jemand nachfragen?


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (9 Februar 2006)

Die Endnummern 1105 bis 1108 war der Kickboxer
*Mobile Telekom GmbH, Lindauerstrasse 25, CH-8309 Nürensdorf
*
Die Endnummern 1007 bis 1014 waren die Deutsch-Engländer
*IMG International Media Group Limited, Ingles Manor, Castle Hill Avenue, Folkestone, Kent CT 20 2 RD, Company No. 05355394*
(lt. Auskunft Versatel-Süd)

Inzwischen scheint ja "Ping-Pause" zu herrschen.


----------



## Motorpsycho (17 Februar 2006)

*Schreiben an Versatel*

Nachdem es bis heute gedauert hat, bis ich von der Netzagentur eine Antwort bekommen habe, heute mein Schreiben an Versatel:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> am 8.1.05 um 17:19 Uhr wurde ich Opfer eines 0137-Pinganrufs von der Rufnummer +491377661016. Es handelt sich hierbei um eindeutig um einen Betrugsversuch. Der Vorgang wurde der Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet und dort unter dem Aktenzeichen MEDE EB-72397/06 geführt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Februar 2006)

Danke dafür, dass Du nachgefragt hast... Falls man Dir eine Adresse nennt, bitte hier posten. Frage bei Versatel nach einem Verantwortlichen für die Firma, falls man Dich mit einer "Briefkastenfirma" am britischen Ende des Kanaltunnels abspeisen will (Ingles Manor, Castle Hill Avenue, Folkestone, Kent). Dort war für mich eine Kontaktaufnahme nicht möglich, Anfrage blieb unbeantwortet.


----------



## Motorpsycho (26 Februar 2006)

Die 0137-7661016 geht ebenfalls auf das Konto der *IMG International Media Group Limited, Ingles Manor, Castle Hill Avenue, Folkestone, Kent CT 20 2 RD*. 

Immerhin hat das Beschwerdemanagement von Versatel sehr schnell reagiert, sie sehen sich aber nicht in der Verantwortung. Trotzdem nehmen sie dies als Anlass, um "gegen den Mieter der Rufnummer Konsequenzen zu ergreifen." Wie auch immer die aussehen mögen...


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Februar 2006)

Versatel? Konsequenzen? Dann redet drüber, sonst glaubt das keine alte Sau...
...ich zumindest nicht...
wie wäre es zB mit einem Ansprechpartner? Unter der dortigen Adresse erreiche ich niemanden...
und solnage man keinen Verantwortlichen kennt, jenseits von versatel, ist Versatel da drin verwickelt. Basta.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Februar 2006)

Motorpsycho schrieb:
			
		

> Die 0137-7661016 geht ebenfalls auf das Konto der *IMG International Media Group Limited, Ingles Manor, Castle Hill Avenue, Folkestone, Kent CT 20 2 RD*.


 Es gibt auch in Österreich Beschwerden wegen dieser Firma, die offenbar dort eine Reihe von Mehrwertnummern registriert hat.

Für österreichische Betroffene der Nummern
0900 577117
0900 591191
0900 580300 - 0900 580312
0900 580314 - 0900 580379
0900 580381 - 0900 580399 

gilt ebenfalls, sich bei Rechtsstreitigkeiten mit der Firma an folgende Adresse zu wenden:

IMG INTERNATIONAL MEDIA GROUP LIMITED 
c/o Mr C*P* [auf Anfrage]
1st For Business Ltd.
Ingles Manor
Castle Hill Avenue
FOLKESTONE, Kent CT20 2RD


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

*0137 abzocke*

Hallo,
bekam am 03.03.06 von der +49 0137 73 79 96 08 99 gegen 22:45 Uhr einen kurzen Anruf auf mein TD1 Handy (0160...).
Zum Rückruf verwendete ich mein Festnetz Telefon, das    besetzt Zeichen    war zu hören. Dann wurde ein anderer abgezockt.
Anmerkung: mir war die Höhe der Kosten bewußt. mfg


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2006)

*Lockruf*

Habe heute (4.3.06) um 8:35 Uhr einen Lockanruf erhalten von Rufnummer 

0137 7379970612

Ciao
ChJ95


----------



## Captain Picard (4 März 2006)

*Re: Lockruf*



			
				ChJ95 schrieb:
			
		

> 0137 7379970612





> Nummernbereich Aktueller Status Netzbetreiber
> (0)137 737 zugeteilt dtms AG


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 März 2006)

+49 0137 73 79 96 08 99 01377379960899
0137 7379970612

jammern alleine hilft nicht! mail an rufnummernspam[at]bnetza.de und bitte eine Anfrage an den Nummerninhaber [info(@)dtms.de], wer der Letztverantwortliche für die Nummern ist. Und zwar bitte zeitnah, also sofort 
Nur mit etwas Eigenengagement von Betroffenen lässt sich das Mindestziel, die Abschaltung der Nummern, zeitnah erreichen. Die Bundesnetzagentur hat manchmal KEINE EINZIGE Beschwerde zu Nummern, die hier oder anderswo auflaufen...
Also: Kurze mail, mit Nennung von Namen & Kontaktdaten, an
*rufnummernspam[@]bnetza.de*
Vielen Dank!
P.S.: Bitte, soweit möglich, die Anrufe dokumentieren! (zB Foto des Displays)
kann hier eingefügt werden. Danke.


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2006)

*0137-7379974844- wieder mal*

Wie schon öfter wurde ich auch heute wieder angerufen. Diesmal von der Nr.: 
0137-7379974844. Mein Netz: Vodafone 0172. Legt diesen [edit] endlich das Handwerk! Anruf kam Samstag um 10:14.

_Verärgerung verständlich, trotzdem keine Gassenausdrücke bitte
modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2006)

Hallo,

hatte auch gerade ein Anruf! Nummer war 0137-7379976130 auf mein o2 Handy!  :evil: 

Gruss, Keule


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2006)

*Lockanruf*

Hallo,

ich habe heute vermutlich einen "Lockanruf" bekommen, leider habe ich zurückgerufen (3x) da mir diese "Lockanrufe" bis heute noch unbekannt waren 

Der Bundesnetzargentur habe ich den Vorfall bereits per Mail gemeldet ([email protected])

Der Anruf war am 04.03.2006 um 11:31Uhr mit folgender Tel.Nr.:
01377379978288


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2006)

*Re: Lockanruf*



			
				Harty schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe heute vermutlich einen "Lockanruf" bekommen, leider habe ich zurückgerufen (3x) da mir diese "Lockanrufe" bis heute noch unbekannt waren
> 
> ...



Das Netz fehlte noch, es war bei EPLUS


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2006)

*Spamanruf*

01377379962230
2006-06-04 13:16
o2


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2006)

*o2*

0137 737 996 0520

3.3.2006   21.13Uhr

o2


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2006)

*lockanruf*

04/03/06   10:12
+491377379974879
vodafone


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2006)

Habe auch einen erhalten.
Netz: Vodafone
Nr: +49177379964567
Zeit: 14.00 Uhr


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 März 2006)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=141578#141578



> +49177379964567


ist gemeint
+491377379964567 ?

Lest mal hier
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/archive/index.php/t-8806.html


> "Gleichwohl duldet die 'dtms Deutsche Telefon- und Marketing-Services AG' in keinster Weise ein Geschäftsverhalten wie das hier vorliegend Beschriebene. Die Service-Rufnummer ist bereits deaktiviert."



http://www.mehrwertdiensteundrecht....e-lockanrufe-0190-rufnummer-11-K-3734-04.html


> 1. Die RegTP ist zum Eingreifen, insb. auch zum Abschalten einer 0190-Rufnummer befugt, wenn für diese Rufnummer in wettbewerbswidriger Weise geworben wird.
> 2. Ping- und Lockanrufe sind rechtlich unzulässig.


Also, liebe Bundesnetzagentur: bitte ratzfatz kucken, wer da diesmal sein Unwesen treibt... dass dtms, wie alle anderen, immer wieder und wieder diese Nummern vermieten dürfen, ist ohnehin ein (wohl nicht zu ändernder) Skandal...
Papiertiger MK und seine "rauchenden colts".
Wenig amüsiert grüsst
aka


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2006)

Ja sorry, die ist gemeint!


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2006)

*Lockanruf*

O2
4.3.06 - 13:56
01377379962527


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2006)

*heute Lockanruf  von 0137-7379964913 auf 0179*

ich habe heute, 4.3.06 um 15:01 Uhr einen Lockanruf  von 0137-7379964913 auf mein o2-Handy (0179) erhalten.


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2006)

Lockanruf von:

+491377379968878

um 16:00 Uhr (04.03.2006)

auf D2/VODAFONE


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2006)

Hallo,
bin heute im E-Plus-Netz von folgender Nummer angeklingelt worden.

0137-7379966185

Wollte diese nur bekanntgeben.

Gruß,
Ronald


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 März 2006)

Das reicht nicht! Beschwerde mit Namen & Anschrift an rufnummernspam[at]bnetza.de
Anfrage an info(at)dtms.de --> wer ist der "Letztverantwortliche"?

So wie's mir vorkommt, werden dieses Mal gleich so viele Nummern verbrannt, dass evtl. pro Nummer wenig Beschwerden kommen --> die Nummern werden nicht deaktiviert!


----------



## sascha (4 März 2006)

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=337

Was an Nummern-Meldungen noch nachkommt, wird laufend im Bericht ergänzt.


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2006)

*Lockanruf mit 01377-Nummer*

Ich habe eben einen offensichtlichen "Lockanruf" auf meinem Handy erhalten.

Nummer: +491377379972200
Zeit: 18.02 Uhr, 4. März 06 
Handy-Netz: D1 (t-mobile)

- Florian Seidl


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2006)

*Lockanruf 0137 - 7379972784.*

Hatte gerade einen Lockanruf von 0137 - 7379972784.

Gruß
Roland


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 März 2006)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=141578#141578
http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=337

Meldung mit deinem Namen&Adresse an rufnummernspam[at]bnetza.de
Beschwerde an info(at)dtms.de
Bitte um Sperrung der Nummer & Nennung des Letztverantwortlichen
Bitte hier posten (ohne Namen) falls bekannt


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2006)

*0137-Anruf*

Hallo.. dito!  :evil: 

anrufende Nummer:  0137737997287
Netz: vodafone
Tag: 04.03.2006
Zeit: 18:53 Uhr

 :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 

kriegt die [...]!!!

Gruss, Verona


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 März 2006)

*Re: 0137-Anruf*



			
				Verona schrieb:
			
		

> kriegt die ***!!!


Da musst Du selber aktiv werden, siehe posting darüber...


> 0137737997287


ist die Nummer vollständig? Sie ist eine Ziffer kürzer als die anderen...


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2006)

*ahh*

ja, bin schon aktiv geworden. Mails verschickt! 

und die Nr. lautet:  +49 1377379972877

sorry, eine 7 am ende vergessen. bin noch so aufgewühlt..  :evil:


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 März 2006)

*Re: ahh*



			
				Verona schrieb:
			
		

> ja, bin schon aktiv geworden. Mails verschickt!
> und die Nr. lautet:  +49 1377379972877
> sorry, eine 7 am ende vergessen. bin noch so aufgewühlt..  :evil:


Danke!
aka


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2006)

*0137 - 73 79 96 81 40 seit März 2005*

Ich erhielt einen Anruf von o.a. Rufnummer am 4.März 2006 um 16:31. Eine entsprechende Mail habe ich an die Bundesnetzagentur gesandt. Da ich nicht zurück gerufen habe, ist mir auch kein Schaden entstanden, weshalb ich keine Strafanzeige stellen kann.


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2006)

Die Nummer ist wohl im Betreff untergegangen:

0137 - 73 79 96 81 40


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2006)

heute anruf bekommen. 
wohl auch ein lockanruf. hat nur einmal geklingelt. Hab lieber vorher mal gegoglet.

Mein Provider: VodafoneD2
Nr. 01377379976407
04.03.2006
um 20:52 Uhr.

Mistkäfer, die olln!  :argue:  :x


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2006)

*neuer Lockanruf*

Wurde heute Abend n einem Lockanruf "geködert":

Nummer: 01377379960060
Zeit: 04.03.2006, 22:01 Uhr
Netz: O2


----------



## oliveer (4 März 2006)

Kaum hat der eine seinen Aufenthalt in Schweden beantragt, steht der nächste Kandidat auf der Liste. 

Dieses Mal mit der Rufnummer *0137-7379966819*, die heute nachmittag auf meinen Handydisplay aufgetaucht ist. Eigentümer dieser Nummer ist schmerzfrei DTMS, die diesmal aber von mir eine Strafanzeige wegen Betrug bekommen. Ich hab keine Lust auf die ewigen Versteckspielchen und "wir-haben-doch-nur-seriöse-Kunden"-Nummer ! Die haben schon damals bei den 0190-Dialern keine Auskünfte gegeben, meine letzte Anfrage wurde kommentarlos gelöscht, aber diesmal werden die Spaß bekommen.

in diesem Sinne

Oliver

P.S. @ Aka-Aka : Und du bist dir sicher, dass diese "seriöse" Firma auch die Daten rausgibt ?


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2006)

*0137*

01377379960070
04.03.2006 22:30Uhr
E-Plus


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 März 2006)

DTMS sollte sich gut überlegen, wie sie mit den Anfragen umgehen. Die Medien stehen Gewehr bei Fuß und sind inzwischen gut informiert, auch über Dinge, wo DTMS nicht drauf steht (ich erinnere an die pdf der "Crystal Medialog" mit dem Titel "dtms")
Ob meines frustriert alkoholisierten Zustandes halte ich mich etwas zurück - aber selbst wenn das hier ein bisschen Hamsterrad-Style ist: ich werde laufen, laufen, laufen.
akas sind hartnäckig, besessen und unverwüstlich.
Fulda, take care!


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2006)

0137/7379978887
O2
04.03.2006 21:31


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2006)

*Hmpf*

Hi @all

Anruf von 01377379972618
am Sonntag 05.03.06 um 08:49 Uhr
Netz: O2

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 März 2006)

Es gibt ein gewisses Medieninteresse an den 0137-pings, also wäre es deshalb und aus anderen Gründen evtl. günstig, sich hier anzumelden, damit eine Kontaktaufnahme möglich ist.
Vermittelnd grüsst
aka


----------



## Spamopfer0815 (5 März 2006)

Bin eben auch "angepingt" worden. Ziemlig nervig das! Habe natürlich nicht zurückgerufen!  :evil: 

05.03.2006 10:23
+49 137 7379976308

mein Netz: O2 (0179...)


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2006)

Dito vor 2 Stdunden mit ähnlicher Nummer im D2 Netz

0137 7379976217


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 März 2006)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=14132


> Betroffene sollten den Missbrauch umgehend per Mail ([email protected]) an die Bundesnetzagentur melden. Dabei sollte die Nummer, die genaue Uhrzeit und die eigenen Kontaktdaten vermerkt werden.


plus Beschwerde an info(at)dtms.de mit Nachfrage nach dem Letztverantwortlichen und seinem rechtlichen Vertreter

Die Anzahl der Nummern, die dieses Wochenende verbraten wird, ist offenbar proportional zur Anzahl der Schneeflocken in Bayern... Das Problem, das ich sehe, ist: die Bundesnetzagentur geht gegen Nummern vor, wenn sich Beschwerden häufen - dieses Wochenende kommt's mir vor, als würde für jeden ping-Anruf eine neue Nummer verwendet werden 

Wenn man sich ausrechnet, dass hier nur ein minimaler Anteil der Betroffenen postet, müsste auch der BNA und vor allem der dtms klar sein, was da abgeht...


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2006)

***

Hallo, 
hatte heute auch schon wieder einen Anpiepser.

D2 Vodafon
10.10 Uhr
0137-7379976144

Grüße Dailyman*


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2006)

*Anruf von: 0137/7379972611*

Hallo,
Habe folgenden Anruf erhalten:

Nummer: 0137/7379972611
Netz: O2
Zeit: 05.03.2006 8:53 Uhr

Gruß, Rafael


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2006)

Nummer: 0137-7379962590
am: 05.03.06 / 13:31 Uhr
Netz: T-D1


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2006)

*neue 0137*

...ich hatte gerade das zweifelhafte Vergnügen von 0137 7379966392 gepingt zu werden. Noch einer, der am Montag abgeschaltet werden sollte.


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2006)

*Anruf von: 0137/7379964001*

Nummer: 0137-7379964001
am: 05.03.06 / 14:37 Uhr 
Netz: D2 Vodafone


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2006)

*+491377379976276*

Nummer: +49-137-7379976276
Netz: O2
Datum: 05.03
Zeit: 10:19


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2006)

*Auch Ping*

Ping von +491377379962293, 5.3.06, 13:21


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 März 2006)

Ist denn schon eine Nummer mehr als 1x vorgekommen? Ich hoffe, dass morgen hier von den admins jemand die Bundesnetzagentur darauf hinweist, dass womöglich tatsächlich nur sehr wenige Anrufe pro Nummer stattgefunden haben. Daher wird's auch wenig Beschwerden pro Nummer geben. 
Wenn das so ist, müsste die BNA alle Nummern der DTMS sperren. Oder dtms müsste das tun, um sich nicht der Beihilfe zum B*** schuldig zu machen - nicht juristisch, sondern moralisch betrachtet...


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (5 März 2006)

war auch mal wieder vom 03.03. bi 05.03. betroffen und habe BNetzA sowie dtms angeschrieben:

0137-7379976144
0137-7379972611
0137-7379962590
0137-7379964001
0137-7379966392

alle auf T-Mobile.

Außerdem 3 weitere Pings ohne Rufnummernanzeige


----------



## sascha (5 März 2006)

> Ich hoffe, dass morgen hier von den admins jemand die Bundesnetzagentur darauf hinweist, dass womöglich tatsächlich nur sehr wenige Anrufe pro Nummer stattgefunden haben.



Werde ich tun.


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2006)

Mich hats auch erwischt. Bin leider drauf reingefallen. (Kannte das mit den 0137-Nummern nicht - dachte es wär ne normale Vorwahl...)

Nummer: 0137 7379976393
Netz: O2 (oder Homezone in Aachen)
5.3.06/20:49
auch dtms AG...

Grüße,

Hanno


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2006)

*0137 Lockanruf*

Noch eine mutmaßliche 0137-Locknummer

Nummer: +491377379974909
Uhrzeit: 19:17
Datum: 05.03.2006
Netz: Vodafone 0172


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 März 2006)

neue Seite - neuer Hinweis:

mail an [email protected] . de
mit Nummer, Zeit und Deinen Daten (Namen/Anschrift)

sowie Beschwerde und bitte um Nennung des Letztverantwortlichen an
[email protected]

s.a.
http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=337

Vielen Dank für die Kooperation!


----------



## heiko2107 (5 März 2006)

Heute Abend um 22:31 von *0137 7379960954* mein Handy hat ne Vodaphone Prepaid Karte


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2006)

*013773799789*

Hallo,
habe heute am 05.03.2006 einen Anruf in Abwesenheit von 013773799789 erhalten. Mein Handy aus dem D1-Netz hat nur einmal geklingelt, so daß man diesen Anruf für eine SMS halten konnte.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 März 2006)

> Anruf in Abwesenheit von 013773799789


 Die Nummer ist wohl unvollständig. Schau bitte noch einmal nach. Wenn möglich, fotografier's 
und bitte die Beschwerdemails schreiben
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=141824#141824
Danke

(@heiko2107 Was wurde denn eigentlich aus Nexnet?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3884 ? 
dtms scheint Dich "zu mögen"...)


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2006)

*013773799789*

Hallo, 
habe heute am 05.03.2006 um 21.45 Uhr einen Anruf in Abwesenheit von 013773799789 erhalten. Mein Handy aus dem D1-Netz hat nur einmal geklingelt, so daß man diesen Anruf für eine SMS halten konnte.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 März 2006)

*Re: 013773799789*



			
				Ich eben schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> habe heute am 05.03.2006 um 21.45 Uhr einen Anruf in Abwesenheit von 013773799789 erhalten. Mein Handy aus dem D1-Netz hat nur einmal geklingelt, so daß man diesen Anruf für eine SMS halten konnte.





> Anruf in Abwesenheit von 013773799789


 Die Nummer ist wohl unvollständig. Schau bitte noch einmal nach. Wenn möglich, fotografier's 
und bitte die Beschwerdemails schreiben
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=141824#141824
Danke


----------



## heiko2107 (5 März 2006)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> @heiko2107 Was wurde denn eigentlich aus Nexnet?
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3884 ?
> dtms scheint Dich "zu mögen"...



Naja, Nexnet hat nen bösen Brief bekommen und danach ist Gras über die Sache gewachsen. Sprich ich hab von dem Verein nix mehr gehört


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 März 2006)




----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2006)

*01377379974716*

Hallo,

hatte am Sonntag, 5. März, das Vergnügen von folgender Nummer einen Anruf in Abwesenheit zu erhalten: 01377379974716.

Bis denn


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2006)

Habe am Sonntag folgenden Anruf bekommen:

Nummer: 01377379964699
Datum: 05.03.2006, 14:27
Netz: O2

Viele Gruesse

Wolfgang


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2006)

neue Nummer

01377379972361

05.03.2006 18:07 Uhr

netz o2

habe dummerweise zurückgerufen. ja ich weiß........ Kann jemand schon was zu den Kosten sagen? Danke!

MfG


----------



## oliveer (6 März 2006)

bing schrieb:
			
		

> neue Nummer
> 
> 01377379972361
> 
> ...



*Kosten 0,39 €/min zzgl. 0,99 € je Verbindung*  - Teurer Spaß ... - Erstatte auf jeden Fall Strafanzeige wegen versuchtem Betrug !


Meine Strafanzeige hab ich in Neuss erstattet und irgendwie waren die Herren in Grün nicht wirklich kooperationsbereit. 1.Versuch, abgewimmelt, weil liegt ja keine Straftat vor und seit wann is das Anrufen von anderen verboten - mehrfacher Hinweis auf Medien und Foren im Netz, aber irgendwie wollter er nicht arbeiten - Daten hinterlassen und gegangen ... Kurz danach Anruf erhalten und siehe da, größe Betrugsangelegenheiten werden von einer anderen Abteilung bearbeitet, ich solle mich doch dort melden. Ich dahin und zuerst wusste niemand von meinem Besuch, doch dann erbarmte sich eine Kollegin und meinte dann, dass es nur eine Anbahnung einer Straftat sei und ich ja nicht zurückrufen müsse. Als ihr dann eine ganze Weile erzählt habe, dass jemand anderes in gleicher Angelegenheit wahrscheinlich bald Urlaub in Schweden machen würde, kam sie doch mal auf die Idee meine Anzeige aufzunehmen. Kommentar vom gegenübersitzenden Kollegen "so einen Anruf hab ich am WE auch bekommen, aber direkt gelöscht..." ! Naja mal sehen, was die draus machen...

Die schmerzfrei DTMS hat auch mal wieder ihre Kompetenz bewiesen :  

*Sehr geehrter Herr XXX, 

gerne werden wir den Vorgang prüfen, Ihnen den Anbieter bekanntgeben und weitere Maßnahmen ergreifen.

Aus  Datenschutzgründen müssen wir die Bekanntgabe postalisch durchführen.
Bitte geben Sie uns aus diesem Grunde Ihre postalischen Anschrift bekannt.

In Erwartung Ihrer Rückantwort verbleiben wir

mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Lustiger DTMS-Mitarbeiter *

Dabei hatte ich extra meine Adresse ans Ende der eMail geschrieben, so dass die auf postalichem Weg anworten können ! 

*Your message

  To:      Qualitätsmanagement
  Subject: AW: ***Auskunftsersuchem gem. § 13a TKV*** - Anruf/Anschrift
(DT013659) 
  Sent:    Mon, 6 Mar 2006 13:28:12 +0100

was deleted without being read on Mon, 6 Mar 2006 13:43:28 +0100*

Und die Antwort haben sie wieder gelöscht, also werd ich wohl keine Auskunft von denen kriegen, aber wie gut, dass diese eMail in Kopie an die Bundesnetzagentur gegangen  ist. 

in diesem Sinne

Oliver


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2006)

Genau das gleiche habe ich auch bekommen!

Antwort von dtms AG:

Sehr geehrter xxx, 

gerne werden wir den Vorgang prüfen, Ihnen den Anbieter bekanntgeben und weitere Maßnahmen ergreifen.

Aus Datenschutzgründen müssen wir die Bekanntgabe postalisch durchführen.
Bitte geben Sie uns aus diesem Grunde Ihre postalischen Anschrift bekannt.

In Erwartung Ihrer Rückantwort verbleiben wir

mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Frau S.M. 
Qualitätsmanagerin

dtms AG
Isaac-Fulda-Allee 5
55124 Mainz 

Tel. 0180-30 70 3-436
Fax 0180-30 70 3-900


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 März 2006)

Wenn die dann Deine Adresse haben, kommt vielleicht Frau S*M*'s nächster Clou: 





> Als einzigem Unternehmen ist der Dtms AG eingefallen, einen freien Rückumschlag für Ihr Antwortschreiben zu verlangen.


 (ging damals um spam-Faxe, aber mit welchem Verbraucherproblem im Telekombereich hatten die eigentlich NICHTS zu tun?)
Bei der alten 0800er-Nummer (0800 7833867) kommt "die Rufnummer hat sich geändert... 018030703800..." - kein Hinweis, dass das Kosten verursacht...


----------



## oliveer (6 März 2006)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die dann Deine Adresse haben, kommt vielleicht Frau S*M*'s nächster Clou:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erstaunlicherweise hab ich schon Post von DTMS bekommen... 

in diesem Sinne

Oliver


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2006)

*Anruf Sonntag*

Hatte auch einen dieser tollen Abzocke-Anrufe am Sonntag

*Nr. 0137-7379978649
05.03.2006
11:21:06
E-Plus-Netz*

Habe diesmal nicht zurück gerufen denn ich bin letztes Jahr schonmal darauf herein gefallen und hatte einige Schwierigkeiten mein Geld zurück zu bekommen.
Hoffe dem wird irgendwann mal ein Ende gesetzt.
Eine Mail an [email protected] . de ist raus, eine Anzeige werde ich wohl nicht machen da mir diesmal ja kein Schaden entstanden ist,


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (7 März 2006)

*Post von dtms*

zu Pingern: 0137-7379962; -64; -66; -72 und 0137-7379976:

Hab liebe Post von dtms, der Frau S.M. vom Qualitätsmanagement erhalten.

Hier Auszüge:

*Diese Service-Rufnummern sind inzwischen deaktiviert. Der Inhaltebetreiber ist:

Call Mark Generation
GF: Marco Carletti
Corso Italia 33
I-24024 Gandino/Bergamo
Italien*

*Wir werden diesen Anschlußinhaber über die Auskunftserteilung unterrichten.*


----------



## Reducal (7 März 2006)

*Re: Post von dtms*



			
				JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> > Wir werden diesen Anschlußinhaber über die Auskunftserteilung unterrichten.


Soll wahrscheinlich heißen:
[ironie]





> ...wir werden unseren Kunden vom sich in D regenden Widerstand bei der Verwendung dieser Nummer informieren, so dass dieser unbehelligt auf eine andere Nummer ausweichen kann, um unseren gemeinsamen Geschäftszweck nicht unnötig zu gefährden.


[/ironie]


----------



## Captain Picard (7 März 2006)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=14132


> Dass diese Masche gut funktioniert zeigt allein die Tatsache, dass Lockanrufe seit über drei Jahren deutsche Handybesitzer nerven. Geradezu eingespielt hat sich dabei das Prinzip, die Anruf-Wellen an Wochenenden zu starten: bis die Bundesnetzagentur am Montag auf die Beschwerden reagiert und die Nummern abschalten lässt, haben die Betrüger ihr Geld gemacht.


Ohne  jede Ironie:  solange die BNetzA sich weiter dem süßen Nichtstun am Wochenende hingibt 
wird sich an dieser Situation nichts ändern. 

cp


----------



## oliveer (7 März 2006)

*Re: Post von dtms*



			
				JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> zu Pingern: 0137-7379962; -64; -66; -72 und 0137-7379976:
> 
> Hab liebe Post von dtms, der Frau S.M. vom Qualitätsmanagement erhalten.
> 
> ...



Den gleichen Namen hab ich auch erhalten, allerdings auf eine andere Rufnummer - scheint ein Großkunde zu sein - mittlerweile hat er schon 6 Rufnummern bei denen angemietet. 

in diesem Sinne

Oliver


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 März 2006)

Hui, dtms, das war ja echt flotti (und diesmal nicht C.)


> Denominazione
> CALL MARK GENERATION DI CARLETTI MARCO
> 
> Sede legale
> ...



Was passiert mit dem Geld, das dtms eingenommen hat?

Nummern 01377379960-01377379978

The work is done, Nummern stillgelegt - die BNA wird's wieder als Erfolg verbuchen...


----------



## Reducal (7 März 2006)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Was passiert mit dem Geld, das dtms eingenommen hat?


Wahrscheinlich arrestieren die das bis alle Kundenwidersprüche bedient sind und schütten den Rest dann aus - kommt darauf an, wie die Stornobedingungen gestrickt sind. Womöglich verbleibt der Umsatz auch in Mainz, wenn der Nutznießer nicht streitet.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 März 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tolles Geschäftsmodell...


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2006)

*0137 737 9966536 am 4.3.2006*

Nummer ist DTMS zugeordnet; Beschwerde bei DTMS und Meldung bei Bnetza erfolgt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 März 2006)

Laut Qualitätsmanagement ist der Block bereits abgeschaltet... Trotzdem natürlich dringend Beschwerdemails schreiben. Klar. Schafft Arbeit für die Bnetzas, die dann die ganzen netten Brieflein einpacken dürfen "wir dürfen ihnen mitteilen, dass wir die Abschaltung der Nummern angeordnet haben".
Ja, supi! Bis nächste Woche dann!


----------



## Captain Picard (7 März 2006)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, supi! Bis nächste Woche dann!


Sei doch nicht so hart zu den Jungs, die arbeiten so fleissig während der Woche 
alte  Kamellen zu beantworten. Da haben sie sich doch redlich ihr nächstes  Wochenende verdient, 
denn sie müssen dann ja auch wieder hart ran und das jetzt  schon seit drei Jahren. Das schlaucht...

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 März 2006)

Hallo Spiegel-TV: Genau das ist das Thema... Es ist doch wurscht, welche arbeitslosen sächsisch-anhaltinischen Börtianer oder schweizerischen Treuhänder oder italienischen was-weiss-ichs oder polnischen Hotelbewohnerinnen man aus dem Hut zaubert: Ohne die Nummernanbieter, die immer wieder aufs Neue ungeheuerlichst erstaunt sein dürfen, "im Dunkeln tappen" dürfen, ohne die gäbe es das Problem nicht. Und noch was, Spiegel-TV: kriegt mal raus, wie viel Geld da hängen bleibt bei den bekannten Dauerpatienten...
Boooh, bin ich grantig...


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (7 März 2006)

@ aka-aka

Schreib doch mal nen Boo........


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 März 2006)

JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> @ aka-akaSchreib doch mal nen Boo........


und wer liest den? Du?
Meine Verstimmung sitzt etwas tiefer, als dass ich sie mit ein wenig "sag was" bei lanu loswerden könnte...


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (7 März 2006)

Ich finde ja auch: [...] ! Die können unbehelligt b******* und b**********, und keinen kümmerts.

Das ist eine Sauerei ohnegleichen. Und die zuständigen Behörden schauen tatenlos zu, wie die Bundesbürger von diesen [....]

*[Virenscanner: etliches entfernt: Bitte die NUB lesen]*


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 März 2006)

[8/05
01377379225751
01377378743122
01377378749724
01377379225050
01377378750920
01377378749724
01377379225050
01377378748837
01377379225102
01377378748096
01377379225378
01377378748690
01377379225099
01377379225702
01377379225398
01377379225981
01377376013888
01377379226153
01377376018049
01377379225117
und weitere]

u.a.
LE TEATRE DI V*M* & C. S..N.C.
VIA SAMMARTINI GIOVANNI BATTISTA 23 - MILANO (MI) - 20125 

jaja, jetzt müsste man nur noch herausfinden, wie man von Mainz nach Italien kommt. Von Magdeburg nach Alicante hat ja schon geklappt...


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2006)

*Lockanruf von 01377379970 (981)*

4.3.06 17.23 Uhr. Nummer ist laut www.bnetza.de der dmts AG zugeteilt. weitervermietet ist sie an Firma Call Mark Generation, Geschäftsführer ist M[...]C.[...]. Anschrift lautet Corso Italia 33 I-24024 Gandino/Bergamo .

Die Nummer ist stillgelegt.

*[Persönliche Daten gelöscht - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2006)

*0137 - 73 79 96 81 40 seit März 2005*

Die BNetzA hat sich auf meine Mail hin gemeldet. Ich poste die Mail einfach mal "as is", auch oder gerade weil es eine STandard-Antwort ist. Die Mail enthält Infos, wie man dort vorgeht:

_Sehr geehrter Herr W.,

Ihre E-Mail ist bei der Bundesnetzagentur für Elektrizität, Gas, Telekommunikation, Post und Eisenbahnen eingegangen und wird unter dem Zeichen 
» EB-*****\06« geführt. Bitte geben Sie bei Rückfragen stets dieses Zeichen an.

Im Rahmen der Beschwerdebearbeitung zum Rufnummernmissbrauch erhält die Bundesnetzagentur eine Vielzahl von Anfragen. Ihr Schreiben wird in jedem Fall gezählt und kann ggf. zusammen mit anderen Beschwerden einen Hinweis auf eine Missbrauchssituation geben. Die Bundesnetzagentur geht diesem Hinweis nach, indem der Sachverhalt ermittelt und nachvollzogen wird. Bei einer gesicherten Beweislage ergreift die Bundesnetzagentur wegen des Rufnummernmissbrauchs Maßnahmen, wie z. B. die Abschaltung der Rufnummer, Rücknahme der Dialerregistrierung u. a.. Die von der Bundesnetzagentur ergriffenen Maßnahmen finden Sie auf der Internetseite www.bundesnetzagentur.de.

Die Bundesnetzagentur weist darauf hin, dass das Telekommunikationsgesetz (TKG) nicht die Möglichkeit eröffnet, Sie als Verbraucher bei der Durchsetzung Ihrer zivilrechtlichen Ansprüche zu unterstützen. Daher sind Sie selbst verantwortlich, Ihre zivilrechtlichen Ansprüche ggf. mit Hilfe eines Rechtsbeistandes zu verfolgen. Es wird insbesondere darauf hingewiesen, dass die von der Bundesnetzagentur ggf. eingeleiteten Maßnahmen nicht zwangsläufig zu einer Lösung Ihres zivilrechtlichen Einzelfalles führen.
Bitte haben Sie Verständnis, dass eine weitere Beantwortung Ihres Schreibens wegen der erforderlichen Ermittlungsarbeit ggf. noch einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen wird.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Ihre Bundesnetzagentur

Tel.: (02 91)99 55-***
E-Mail: <mailto:[email protected]>_

Ich werde mich wieder zu dieser Sache melden, wenn ich neue Infos habe

_Posting an drei Stellen  anonymisiert modaction _.


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2006)

*Versatel*

Habe heute, 9.3.06 von der Bundesnetzagentur mitgeteilt bekommen, dass die MABEZ-Rufnummer 0137 7661102 die für Versatel geschaltet war, zwischenzeitlich abgeschaltet wurde. Der Anbieter war die bekannte Addresse in Nürensdorf/CH. Hat nur ca. 3 Monate gedauert von der Meldung an die Agentur bis zum Bescheid.


----------



## xantippe75 (9 März 2006)

*Handy-Fang*

Hallo. Mich (bwz. meinen 11jährigen Sohn) hat es heute erwischt. "Anruf in Abwesenheit" stand auf seinem Display...Nr. 49137799090269. Zum Glück ein Kartenhandy (Netz Vodafone) mit geringem Restguthaben, was jetzt natürlich weg ist, weil mein Kleiner die Nr. zurückgerufen hat.  Das gar nicht Witzige daran: Das Handy ließ sich nicht mehr ausschalten. Wir haben nach ca. einer halben Stunde die Sim-Karte rausgenommen und zerstört. Mit ist neu, dass man die Verbindung nicht unterbrechen kann...vielleicht bin ich aber auch nur nicht auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Reducal (9 März 2006)

*Re: Handy-Fang*



			
				xantippe75 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Handy ließ sich nicht mehr ausschalten. Wir haben nach ca. einer halben Stunde die Sim-Karte rausgenommen und zerstört.


Einfach die Batterie kurzzeitig raus nehmen hätte es wahrscheinlich auch getan. Dass das Handy hängen blieb lag womöglich daran, dass das Guthaben auf der Karte geringer war, als der Anruf kostete. Die Abrechung erfolgt mMn erst mit der Rückmeldung vom System des Nummernanbieters und das konnte das System Deines Kartenanbieters womöglich nicht ordentlich verarbeiten.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (9 März 2006)

*Re: Versatel*



			
				Gast CHCRGE schrieb:
			
		

> Habe heute, 9.3.06 von der Bundesnetzagentur mitgeteilt bekommen, dass die MABEZ-Rufnummer 0137 7661102 die für Versatel geschaltet war, zwischenzeitlich abgeschaltet wurde. Der Anbieter war die bekannte Addresse in Nürensdorf/CH. Hat nur ca. 3 Monate gedauert von der Meldung an die Agentur bis zum Bescheid.



Auch ich erhielt heute Post der BNetzA, dass die MABEZ-Rufnummer 0137 7661107 - Anbieter der Kickboxer aus CH-8309 Nürensdorf - zwischenzeitlich abgeschaltet wurde.

Meine Meldung über die Nummern 0137-7379962;-64;-66;-72 und 0137-7379976 wurde bislang nur von dtms beantwortet; *die waren tatsächlich schneller als die BNetzA* (war die "Call Mark Generation, GF Marco Carletti, Corso Italia 33, I-24024 Gandino/Bergamo)


----------



## dotshead (9 März 2006)

Ich hab heute von der BnetzA (R.G) das die 01377661104 über Versatel NORD?  an die Nürensdorfer vermietet war und zwischenzeitlich abgeschaltet wurde.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 März 2006)

> Meine Meldung über die Nummern 0137-7379962;-64;-66;-72 und 0137-7379976 wurde bislang nur von dtms beantwortet; die waren tatsächlich schneller als die BNetzA


dtms war rekordverdächtig! 24 Stunden für eine schriftliche Antwort! Respekt...


----------



## Anonymous (12 März 2006)

04.03.2006 
09:40:06  	
01377379972669 
1,50 Euro der Rückruf
E-Plus


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 März 2006)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=142087#142087
wenn Du italienisch sprichst...
...dann gib doch bitte hier:
blaue Schrift klicken
den Nachnamen des GF ein (C******) und die Stadt (Gandino)
du erhälst einen Herrn C***, sogar mehrere, aber nur einer wohnt in der Via Milano, 36.
Das ist der Papi von M* C* und M* C*.
Im obigen link findest du den richtigen M*
und hier die Adresse:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=142148#142148

Frag ihn mal, was sein Sohn da gemacht hat und für wen.
Ich würde es ja gerne machen, nur leider spreche ich nicht italienisch. Sonst interessiert aber offenbar keinen, wer für diese Megawelle am letzten Wochenende verantwortlich war. Und spiegel-tv ruft seine PNs nicht ab 

(Beitrag enthält ironische Anflüge)


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2006)

*Die BnetzA reagiert nur auf BILD-Zeitungskampagnen*



			
				DeichShaf schrieb:
			
		

> Ihre E-Mail ist bei der Bundesnetzagentur für Elektrizität, Gas, Telekommunikation, Post und Eisenbahnen eingegangen und wird unter dem Zeichen
> » EB-*****\06« geführt. Bitte geben Sie bei Rückfragen stets dieses Zeichen an.
> 
> Die Bundesnetzagentur weist darauf hin, dass das Telekommunikationsgesetz (TKG) nicht die Möglichkeit eröffnet, Sie als Verbraucher bei der Durchsetzung Ihrer zivilrechtlichen Ansprüche zu unterstützen. Daher sind Sie selbst verantwortlich, Ihre zivilrechtlichen Ansprüche ggf. mit Hilfe eines Rechtsbeistandes zu verfolgen. Es wird insbesondere darauf hingewiesen, dass die von der Bundesnetzagentur ggf. eingeleiteten Maßnahmen nicht zwangsläufig zu einer Lösung Ihres zivilrechtlichen Einzelfalles führen.
> Bitte haben Sie Verständnis, dass eine weitere Beantwortung Ihres Schreibens wegen der erforderlichen Ermittlungsarbeit ggf. noch einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen wird.


In Verbindung mit dem Ref VII des BMWA ist die Führung der BnetzA nicht daran interessiert, dass sich über die TKG-Novelle 2006 hier etwas ändern soll. Dabei spielen auch die immer noch exponentiell ansteigenden Kundeneingaben bei der BnetzA keine Rolle, deren Existenz im Normallfall von der BnetzA nur statistisch gezählt werden. Es sei denn das Thema wird populistisch in der BILD-Zeitung erörtert. Dann entdeckt auch der BnetzA-Präsident (von wegen unabhängig!) sein Herz für Verbraucher und nutzt eine der vielen KANN-Bestimmungen im TKG-Regelwerk. Die BnetzA kann dazu nicht gezwungen werden und ist auch nicht verpflichtet über ihre Handlungsweise Rechenschaft abzugeben.
Sowohl von der hohen Politik, als auch den Mobilfunk- und Mehrwertdienstbetreibern wird im TK-Markt keine wirksame Gewerbeaufsicht mit weitreichenden Handlungsoptionen gewünscht. Dabei wird vorsetzlich verdrängt, dass zur Durchsetzung zivilrechtlicher Ansprüche die Beweisführung in einer virtuellen Betriebsumgebung nahezu unmöglich ist und im somit im nicht belegbaren Einzelfall kaum Aussicht auf Erfolg haben. Strafrechtliche Ermittlungen wurden in der Vergangenheit erst dann mit erheblichem Nachdruck durchgeführt, weil sich eine Vielzahl von Beschwerdeführern mit nahezu identischen Eingaben "zufällig" an die richtige Stelle (detailliert ermittelnde Staatsanwaltschaft) gewandt haben. Gerade im TK-Markt wird so überdeutlich, dass die individuelle Belegung von beanstandetem Unrecht hinter einer kollektiven Verfolgung von ähnlich gelagerten Beschwerden bzw. Anzeigen zurücktreten wird. Mit einer tendenziösen Argumentation zur Vermeidung einer plakativen "Überregulierung" wird anstelle einer proaktiven Gewerbeaufsicht, das eigentliche Problem der vielen fragwürdigen TK-Geschäftsmodelle auf den dezentralen Rechtsweg ausgelagert, wobei sich dann die Gerichte mit einer explodierenden Vielzahl von Verfahren um eigentlich marginale Entgeltsummen oder grundsätzlich einzuhaltende Kundenrechte (belästigende PING-Anrufe aus der TK-Anonymität, Kalt-Aquisitionsversuche über abendlichen Telefonterror,etc. ) herumschlagen müssen.
Ändern lässt sich dieser Zustand nur über das TKG, welches bis zum Sommer 2006 überarbeitet werden soll. hierzu sollten sich die CHAT-Teilnehmer verstärkt an ihre lokalen Abgeordneten wenden, weil z.B. der Verbraucherschutz mit seinen paar Mitarbeitern ohne öffentliche und private Unterstützung sonst kaum gehört wird.
Es sollte nicht vergessen werden, dass sich die Entwicklung (vgl. Mehrwertdienstforum 2005, CeBit 2006, etc.) von Mehrwertdiensten erst am Anfang befindet. Die eigentlichen Angriffe auf die Geldbörsen und Nerven  der TK-Kunden kommt ja erst noch.


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2006)

*Abzocke auch durch kostenpflichtige SMS*

Hi Leute,

neuerdings gehen die Jungs noch etwas weiter.
Ich bekam 3 SMS von einer Mehrwertnummer, die wie Werbung aussah: "Geil HighQuality Pics von Frauen auf Dein Handy? Sende ... an ...! Zum abmelden stop"

Die SMS, ohne dass ich darauf reagiert habe, kosteten mich 4 Euro pro Stück, hab aber nirgends nach solchen SMS verlangt, noch, dass ich sie jemals angetriggert hätte, also irgendwas gemacht hätte, um solche SMS zu bekommen.

Ein Anruf bei meinem Netzbetreiber (Österreich tele.ring) half nichts. Über die Nummer bekam ich dann einen Firmennamen. Ein Anruf bei denen brachte auch nichts, weil die nur die Mehrwertnummern vermieten. Als Kontaktmöglichkeit liegt eine schwindlige GMX-Adresse zur Verfügung. Die Adresse der Fa. habe ich dann schließlich rausgefunden, es ist aber lediglich eine Postkstenfirma, die sich IMG international media group ltd. nennt und ihren Sitz bzw. Postkasten in Folkestone, Kent in England hängen hat.

Tja, Geld ist futsch.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 März 2006)

> schwindlige GMX-Adresse


Man darf hier keine Mailadressen posten, aber ich hätte die gerne...
Kannst Du die bitte den Betreibern zukommen lassen mit der Bitte, sie an mich weiter zu leiten?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/impressum.php
Ansonsten sind das zwei Geschichten: Die Spam-SMS haben nicht direkt mit den 0137-Geschichten zu tun, denke ich.

Wende Dich in Deiner Angelegenheit bitte an die Schlichtungsstelle der rtr
http://www.rtr.at/web.nsf/deutsch/Telekommunikation_Konsumentenservice

Teile denen mit, dass die
"IMG international media group ltd." in mehreren Ländern auffällig wurde. Zudem soll geprüft werden, ob diese Firma (bei der es sich nicht um eine Briefkastenfirma handelt) tatsächlich zu dem Zeitpunkt Inhaberin der Nummern war. In vielen Fällen war das nämlich eine andere Firma...

Lese dazu diese Diskussion aus Österreich:
BLAUE SCHRIFT KLICKEN

Gesellschafter und "company secretary" der "IMG INTERNATIONAL MEDIA GROUP LTD" ist eine 

ISHS International Shareholder Service Ltd.
IDS International Director Service Ltd.
ISS International Secretary Service Ltd.
Suite 18 Shearway Business Park
Shearway Road
Folkestone
Kent CT19 4RH
(Quelle: BBC London)

Es dürfte sich hierbei um eine Firma handeln, die auch für eine internationale Gesellschaft auftritt, die (offenbar zu Unrecht) den Namen einer deutschen Adelsfamilie zur Unterstreichung ihrer (ebenfalls umstrittenen) Seriösität verwendet. Näheres dazu aber nur gegen PN, z.B. die Telefonnummer des Düsseldorfer Büros der Firma. Bei einem Erstkontakt reagierte die Firma durchaus aufgeschlossen auf meine Anfrage nach den Verantwortlichen der IMG.


----------



## Anonymous (15 März 2006)

*Klasse - auch mich hats erwischt.*

hi, 

ich depp hab natürlich gleich zweimal bei der 0137 angerufen und darf nun schön 2€ zahlen. den brief von der dtms habe ich auch bekommen.

hat einer ne idee, ob ich die 2€ von meinem netzbetreiber zurückhalten kann?

danke


----------



## Anonymous (19 März 2006)

*01377379972957*

01377379972957

am 16.03.06
08:18h

Netz: Vodafone D2


----------



## Anonymous (19 März 2006)

0137-789-9733 - 19.3. 16:55, Telekom Festnetz

Blablabla, letzte drei Stellen der Telefonummer berechtigen zur Gewinnspielteilnahme, blablabla...


----------



## Anonymous (19 März 2006)

Ich sehe gerade mit Erstaunen, daß diese Nummer bereits am 25.1. hier aufgeschlagen ist.   

Wurde die nicht an die BNetzA gemeldet und wenn ja, warum ist die immer noch mit exakt der gleichen Masche aktiv?  :evil:


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (19 März 2006)

*0137 7899733 - hier auch*

Hier hat der Automat ebenfalls angerufen:
0137 7899733 um 19:30 am 19.03.2006

Beschwerde an die Bundesnetzagentur ist schon weg (mit Bitte um Endmieter). 

Die Bundesnetzagentur hat den Rufnummernblock an ID Net zugeteilt. Damit handelt es sich wieder mal um eine NextID (Talkline ID)-Nummer und mir wird Herr F. aus Bonn wieder erzählen, daß es mit dieser Nummer noch nie Probleme oder Beschwerden gegeben hat.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Anonymous (20 März 2006)

*Lockanruf*

Mich hat es wohl auch erwischt und ich bin natuerlich noch drauf reingefallen:

Am:   05.03.06
Uhrzeit: 00:52 Uhr
Netz:  Vodafone/D2
Anrufende Nummer:  0137 737 996 021 6

Habe bereits bei der Bundesnetzagentur-Datenbank nachgeschaut, die Rufnummer ist der dtms AG zugeordnet.
[email protected]

_E-mail-addi gelöscht 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11
modaction  _


----------



## dotshead (20 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe gerade mit Erstaunen, daß diese Nummer bereits am 25.1. hier aufgeschlagen ist.
> 
> Wurde die nicht an die BNetzA gemeldet und wenn ja, warum ist die immer noch mit exakt der gleichen Masche aktiv?  :evil:



Hast Du die Nummer der BnetzA gemeldet? Falls ja könnte es eventuell daran liegen, dass sich nicht genug Betroffene gemeldet haben. Darum gilt nach wie vor jeder einzelne muss sich unter Angabe seiner persönlichen Daten bei rufnummernspam[at??]bnetza.de beschweren.


----------



## Fidul (21 März 2006)

Ebenfalls die 9733, an die BNetzA gemeldet und bereits AZ erhalten. Mal sehen, wie und wann die Next ID auf meine Anfrage reagiert.


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2006)

Ich hab einen Anruf bekommen
am
24.03.2006
Uhrzeit: 21:57

Netz: D2


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 März 2006)

Noch ne kleene Frage: welche Nummer?
[im übrigen bin ich aus dem Thema draussen]


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2006)

*01377-.............*

+491377130190
22:23 Uhr
O2-Netz


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 März 2006)

Häh?
0137-713 ist mcn-tele 
auf die Niederländischen Antillen habe ich noch gewartet in dem Spiel...


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2006)

Hab heute um 7.16 einen 0137- Anruf bekommen.
Einmaliges Klingeln und dann aufgelegt.
Die genaue Nummer ist 01377866167
Bin bei O2

Karl


----------



## Captain Picard (25 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Die genaue Nummer ist 01377866167





> Nummernbereich Aktueller Status Netzbetreiber
> 
> (0)137 786 zugeteilt Mcn tele.com


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2006)

+491377866167
25.03.2006
6:57
bin bei O2


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2006)

*Neuer Pinganruf +491377866167*

Achtung! Habe heute morgen Samstag 25.03.2006 einen der bekannten Pinganrufe von +491377866167 erhalten. Bitte vorsichtig!


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2006)

*0137*

Habe heute um 10:41 Uhr einen Lockanruf erhalten.
von 01377130110

Bin im Vodafone Netz


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2006)

*Ping Anruf 0137-7130110*

Datum: 25.03.2006 
Uhrzeit: 11:01
Netz: Debitel E-Plus


----------



## antje101 (25 März 2006)

*Anruf erhalten 0137 7130070*

Ich habe am 24.03.2006 um 21:36 Uhr
einen Anruf erhalten mit der Rufnummer 01377130070. Ich bin Vodafone Kunde.
Hab leider diese Seite erst zu spät entdeckt und zurückgerufen über den Festnetzanschluss. 
Nur rauschen am anderen Ende.


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2006)

*Lockanruf von 01377130171*

Ich habe eine Lockanruf von 01377130171 erhalten.


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2006)

*Lockanruf von 01377130171*

Rufnummer:    01377130171
Mobilfunknetz: O2
Uhrzeit: 11:46


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2006)

*Lockanruf von 01377130070*

Datum: 24.03.06
Uhrzeit: 21:14
Netz: T-mobile
Nummer: 01377130070


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2006)

*0137*

Nummer: 01377130150
Uhrzeit: 12.30 Uhr
Netz: Vodafone


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2006)

Datum: 24.03.06
Uhrzeit: 21:05
Netz: O2
Nummer: 01377130070


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2006)

25.3.06  11.30
Rufnummer: 0137-7130171
(0)137 713 zugeteilt Mcn tele.com AG


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2006)

*Lockanruf: 0137-7130070*

Habe eben einen Lockanruf erhalten.


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2006)

*Lockanruf*

Hallo...
"Mein" Lockanruf:
Nummer: 01377866167
Datum: 15.03.06
Uhrzeit: 9:52:49
Mein Netz: D2, Vodafone

Gruß, Anna.


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2006)

Nummer +491377866167
Datum 25.03.2006  7:40
D2 Netz


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2006)

Nach der Suche hab ich folgende Locknummer noch nicht gefunden...

Hatte gerade ein Anklingeln an meine Vodafone D2 Nummer

von *0137 / 7130160*

Samstag, 25.03.2006 um 13:43 Uhr.


Gruß Jens

btw... macht sich mal wer die Mühe die Nummern zusammenzufassen?
Die Nummer in nem Forum zu sammeln ist ja ni gerade die cleverste Lösung...  :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> btw... macht sich mal wer die Mühe die Nummern zusammenzufassen?
> Die Nummer in nem Forum zu sammeln ist ja ni gerade die cleverste Lösung...  :roll:


z.B Sascha 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=14132

Wie wärs´s mit dir?  Selbst ist der Mann, kritisieren ist billig....


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2006)

hm. da hast du ja wahr... na ich schau mal, was sich machen lässt... 

jens 8)


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2006)

Hallo,

hatte auch gerade einen Anruf von 
01377 130040
Datum: 25.03.06 15:01
Netz: E-Plus


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2006)

*0137*

Hi
15:00
01377130160
O2-Vertrag
Hab leider schon 2x zurückgerufen, dachte nicht dass es was gemeines wär
wie teuer wird mich das kosten?
mfG


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2006)

Rufnummer: +491377130161
Zet: 25.03.2006 09:20 Uhr
Netz: D2


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2006)

Nach ht*p://www.mcn-tele.com/index01_01.html

kostet ein Anruf bei einer 0137 *7* Nummer 98 Cent...

Jens


----------



## Captain Picard (25 März 2006)

> Im Gegensatz dazu, erhalten Sie als Dienste-Anbieter bei den Gassen 0137-6, 0137-9
> und 0137-7 *attraktive Auszahlungsbeträge und hohe Auszahlungen pro Anruf*.


wen wundert´s  , dass  mit diesen Nummern gepingt wird...


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (25 März 2006)

*Re: 0137*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 15:00
> 01377130160
> O2-Vertrag
> ...



Da wirst du wohl mit ca. 1-2 Euronen pro Anruf dabeisein.


----------



## dotshead (25 März 2006)

Nach wie vor an jeden Einzelnen der angepingt wurde:
Mail an rufnummernspam [at==] bnetza.de mit der Bitte um Abschaltung der beworbenen Rufnummer. Unbedingt die persönlichen Daten, also Name und Adresse mit angeben.


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2006)

*0137*

Bin angerufen worden von 

0137 7130171
25.03.2006 16:55:05

Netz: O2

Habe nicht zurückgerufen.


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2006)

*Lockanruf*

Habe soeben einen Lockanruf bekommen.

01377130150


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2006)

*Lockanruf von 0137 786 9996*

Gerade angerufen worden...


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2006)

*Re: 0137*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hab leider schon 2x zurückgerufen, dachte nicht dass es was gemeines wär
> wie teuer wird mich das kosten?



Etwa 1,50 Euro pro Anruf (zusammen 3 Euro)! :-(

MfG Christoph.


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2006)

*Lockanruf von 01377130160 heute*

auf Handy im O2 Netz.


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2006)

*geht wohl wieder eine welle los*

Heute, Samstag 25.03.06

Lockanruf von:

01377130160

auf Handy-Netz O2


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2006)

*0137/786-6167*

Am 25.3.2006 um 19:36:45 ins O2-Netz (0179). Google sei dank habe ich euch gefunden.


----------



## dotshead (25 März 2006)

*Re: 0137/786-6167*



			
				wurbl schrieb:
			
		

> Google sei dank habe ich euch gefunden.


Gebetsmühlenartigesherunterrasseln von Sprüchen: Es bringt keinem etwas die Rufnummern hier zu melden. Man ($Betroffener] muß auch den Schritt machen, nicht nur hier im Forum zu posten, sondern sich auch per Mail bei der Bnetza beschweren. (MIt Angabe der persönlichen Daten.)


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2006)

*Lockruf*

Hi Leute,

bin auch auf meinem FirmenHandy angerufen worden.
Leider habe ich ohne auf die Nummer zu schauen zurückgerufen.
Und das gleich 2 mal. Ahhhhhrrrrgggg.
Na auf jeden Fall es war die 0137 7130171 ---> auf D2 Netz am 25.03.2006 um 21:59Uhr.

Also VORSICHT die Welle rollt weiter .... 
Hat jemand Infos was man ddagegen machen kann?

Gruss
PechVogel :evil:


----------



## Captain Picard (25 März 2006)

*Re: Lockruf*



			
				FirmenHandy schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand Infos was man ddagegen machen kann?


 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=12933


> Gleichzeitig sollte jeder Lockanruf auch parallel per Mail an die Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet werden. Diese kann effektiv gegen die Täter vorgehen (Nummernabschaltung, Bußgelder etc.) Die Bundesnetzagentur ist erreichbar unter rufnummernspam(a)bnetza.de Wichtig dabei: Bitte geben Sie in der Meldung an die BNetzA unbedingt auch Name und Adresse an.


cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 März 2006)

Bitte an die Admins hier: Ist es zutreffend, dass die Inhaber von Spamnummern die Identität dessen erfahren, der sich über solche Nummern beschwert, während die Betroffenen häufig mit Briefkastenfirmen abgespeist werden und keine Chance haben, den wirklich Verantwortlichen zu identifizieren?
Mir ist das persönlich egal, aber ich will das hier mal geklärt wissen.
Weitere Frage: Stimmt die Einschätzung von Staatsanwaltschaften aus 2003 noch (Augsburg), die 0137-Spam als Betrug werteten?
Dann wäre eine Anzeige zu überlegen - wer weiss heute schon, wie die Gerichte in Zukunft die Beteiligung der Nummernvermieter sehen? (siehe Leg***/dt**/M*D) (gerade im Hinblick auf Identitätsvertuschung durch polnische Studentinnen, spanische Pleitiers oder Magdeburger Arbeitslose)

[edit: Hintergrund der Frage ist, ob nicht noch andere Wege gefunden werden können/müssen, mit dem Thema umzugehen. Der Gesetzgeber will nicht helfen. Die Bundesnetzagentur vergiesst Krokodilstränen ob ihrer Handlungsunfähigkeit und jedes zweite Wochenende läuft eine neue Welle. Das kann es nicht sein. Natürlich muss man sich bei rufnummernspam [at] bnetza.de beschweren, aber es wäre mal an der Zeit, von der Bundesnetzagentur irgendeine Ansage zu hören, wie sie sich den Umgang mit dem Thema vorstellt...


> Daneben rächt sich auch ganz offensichtlich, dass die 0137-Nummern im Jahr 2003 nicht ins Gesetz zur Bekämpfung des Missbrauchs teurer Nummern mit aufgenommen wurden. Denn gerade Lockanrufe laufen seitdem vor allem über diese Nummerngasse.


http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=343

Was soll das heissen? Trägt da etwa jemand Mitverantwortung für den 0137-Spam? Wer hat denn verhindert, dass die 0137 reguliert werden? Wer ist es denn, der dauernd halbgare Sch* labert über einen "seriösen Markt, den man nicht überregulieren soll"? Ok, machen wir daraus einen Extrathread - aber ich musste das mal wieder loswerden.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (25 März 2006)

Zitat aus einem Schreiben der dtms:

"Abschließend möchten wir Sie davon in Kenntnis setzen, dass wir nach § 89 Absatz 2 Nr. 3 lit. b TKG sowie nach § 10 Abs. 4 TDSV dazu verpflichtet sind, den von einer Auskunftserteilung betroffenen Anschlußinhaber grundsätzlich über die Auskunftserteilung zu unterrichten."


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (25 März 2006)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Dann wäre eine Anzeige zu überlegen - wer weiss heute schon, wie die Gerichte in Zukunft die Beteiligung der Nummernvermieter sehen? (siehe Leg***/dt**/M*D) (gerade im Hinblick auf Identitätsvertuschung durch polnische Studentinnen, spanische Pleitiers oder Magdeburger Arbeitslose)



Du hast die Schweizer Kickboxer vergessen.......


----------



## Captain Picard (25 März 2006)

das ist wohl generell so und betrifft jedes Auskunftsbegehren
http://www.teltarif.de/forum/x-internet/536-1.html


			
				Leander am 07.05.2002 schrieb:
			
		

> 4. Diese Fa. antwortet mir: Sie seien nicht Betreiber der Nummer, sondern nur Anbieter. Betreiber sei nämlich ein Fa. Soundso,
> 7012 Palma de Mallorca, zuständig Herr Soundso. Und jetzt der Hammer: Den müssen
> sie nach § 89 Abs. 2 Nr. 3 lit. b TKG sowie nach § 10 Abs. 4 TDSV darüber unterrichten,
> dass ich mich nach ihm erkundigt habe, und ihm meine Anschrift nennen.


http://www.datenschutz-berlin.de/recht/de/rv/tk_med/tkg_de3.htm


> Telekommunikationsgesetz (TKG)
> § 89 Datenschutz
> auf schriftlichen Antrag eines Nutzers zum Zwecke
> 
> ...


cp


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2006)

servus

ja, "darüber unterrichten" besagt aber nicht, das Datenschutzelevante, persönliche Informationen wie Anschrift, etc. herausgegeben werden dürfen... 
Dies bedarf imho deiner ausdrücklichen Zustimmung. Das es in der Realität anders aussieht, ist ein anderes Thema.

Aber sei es wie es ist. Spätestens bei einer Anzeige bekommt der Anschlussinhaber sowieso deine Daten.  :-? 
Wie es bei einer Sammelklage aussieht hab ich allerdings keine Ahnung.

Aber das Problem liegt ja eher darin... wer macht schon ne Anzeige, weil er um 2 € geprellt wurde. Das werden wohl eher weniger sein.
Also hilft wohl doch nur fleissig melden und hoffen, das das nachlässt.

Ich hab übrigens bis heute noch nix von 0137er Nummern gehört...  
Und ich denke, das es da noch viele unwissende gibt... Frag mich ehrlich, was die Spammer mit der "Dummheit" der Leute so an Geld scheffeln.
Hab eigentlich auch nur gegoogelt, um zu schauen was das für ne Vorwahl ist...

Es wäre doch eine faire Sache, wenn eine Computerstimme generell bei den Servicerufnummern sagt was der Anruf kostet und erst mit Bestätigung geht der Anruf real los...
Wenn man sowas gesetzlich durchbekommen würde, wäre man diese Spamprobleme sicherlich los...

In den Klingeltonwerbungen müssen die doch auch die Preisinfos einblenden... seit letztens ja auch über eine festgesetzte Zeit... 
(Das ist die unlesbare Schrift irgendwo am Rand des Fernsehers... *g*)

Ach naja..  worüber ich mich jetzt noch alles aufregen könnte... :argue: 

Jens


----------



## Reducal (26 März 2006)

@ Jens, den Text zu kommentieren entbehrt meinen Aktionismus. Wo hast denn Du um diese Zeit Deine Weisheit her?


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2006)

Wahrscheinlich aus den 0,5 Liter Glasmantelgeschossen in Verbindung mit meiner seit 3 Stunden schlafenden Frau... 

Also Langeweile oder Mitteilungsbedürfnis... :lol:

Jens


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2006)

Hi,
Ich weiss nicht ob das schon bekannt ist, Aber ich habe heute eine (für mich) neue Version der Abzocke kennengelernt.

Habe eine SMS bekommen mit dem Text:

"Hi,
wieso gehst du nicht ans Telefon!
Hast Du mir etwa die falsche Handynummer gegeben?!
:-(
Ruf mich doch mal zurück!
09005/103128 Warte auf Dich.."

Wie gesagt, "normales" Anklingeln bin ich ja fast schon gewohnt, aber so eine SMS ist mir neu.
Ich hoffe jetzt nur, dass mir für diese Nachricht nicht noch Kosten berechnet werden.
Kann man das irgendwie überprüfen? (Ausser auf der Handyrechnung)


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2006)

Achso, vergessen:

Netz: Vodafone
Zeit:02.02 Uhr
Nr: +##77837298455  (?)

Was soll das denn für eine Nr sein?


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wie es bei einer Sammelklage aussieht hab ich allerdings keine Ahnung.


gar nicht , weil es die in Deutschland nicht gibt 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2006)

*Lockanruf 01377130171 (Betrüger bleiben meist straffrei)*

Ich habe gestern einen Lockanruf von 01377130171 erhalten.

Bin leider drauf reingefallen, da ich die 0137 Nummern nicht kannte.

Es ist zwar meine eigene Dummheit (Unwissen schützt vor Strafe nicht), aber es ist trotzdem bedenklich, wie leicht es Betrügern gemacht wird.

Wenn ich die Haustür offenlasse und es wird eingebrochen, dann werde ich auch "bestraft". Aber die Betreiber dieser Nummern laden förmlich zum Betrug ein.

So, liebe Politiker: Wie wäre es mal mit einem Beweis, dass Ihr zur Abwechslung auch mal problemorientiert arbeiten könnt.

Ein stinkiger Mitbürger


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2006)

Am 25.März um 20:52
Nummer: +49137 7130110
Netz: O2

Hab zum Glück nicht zurück gerufen.


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2006)

*Re: Lockanruf 01377130171 (Betrüger bleiben meist straffrei)*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die Betreiber dieser Nummern laden förmlich zum Betrug ein.
> 
> So, liebe Politiker: Wie wäre es mal mit einem Beweis, dass Ihr zur Abwechslung auch mal problemorientiert arbeiten könnt.
> 
> Ein stinkiger Mitbürger



Hast du wirklich noch Hoffnung ??  Ich schon lange nicht mehr !


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2006)

und noch eine neue Nummer fuer die lange Liste:

Netz: D1
Zeitpunkt: 25.03.2006 21:07
Rufnummer: +49 1377 130080

Diese Nummer habe ich auch schon der Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet.

Viele Gruesse Christian

----
Wenn mir jemand beweisen kann, dass es eine Hoelle gibt, trete ich sofort wieder der Kirche bei, in der Hoffnung solche Verbrecher moegen dort fuer immer schmoren!


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2006)

kann man diesen nervbacken nicht herr werden !? wenn man sowieso nicht von einer 0137 nummer angerufen werden kann, wie ich es überall lesen kann, wo bitte ist das problem für die telekommunikationsanbieter diese nummern einseitig zu sperren !?

netz: vodafone
zeit: 25.03.2006, 12.10
nr: +49 137 7713 0150

laut bundesnetzagentur geschaltet auf: 
COLT Telecom GmbH

bin leider drauf reingefallen *heul*


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2006)

heute (26.03.) haben sowohl ich als auch mein Bruder von 2 verschiedenen 0137-Nummern Anrufe erhalten. Sind zum Glück nicht drauf reingefallen. Ich habe mir die Nummer aufgeschrieben, mein Bruder hat sie leider gleich gelöscht...

Es muss so gegen 12.35 gewesen sein (genaue Zeit weiß ich auch nich mehr, hab die Nummer auch lieber aus der Liste gelöscht, und erst dann die Seite/das Forum hier gefunden...) und der Anruf kam von der Nummer
01377-865938

Mein Betreiber ist Mobilcom/D1 (0171)

Werde wohl nacher noch ne Mail an die Bundesnetzagentur schicken!


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2006)

hab gestern im d2 netz um 22.36h nen anruf von 01377130150 erhalten


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2006)

Ich habe vorhin diesen 0137-Lockanruf bekommen (einmal geklingelt) und bin fast darauf reingefallen, weil ich ein Hotline-Handy habe, das zu einem wichtigen Sicherheitssystem meiner Firma gehört.

netz: D1
zeit: 26.03.2006, 20:21
nr: +49 137 7865932

laut bundesnetzagentur zugeteilt an:
Mcn tele.com


Diese Firmen bieten über das Internet 0137er Nummern [...] sogar mit Anleitung an! Ganz schlimm treib es die Firma nummerx.de aus Torgau. Da bietet ein [...] ganz unverhohlen zur kostenlosen Anmeldung übers Internet massenweise diese Dienste an, so dass jeder sich an [...] beteiligen kann. Der [] ist sogar im Handelsregister eingetragen.

*[Virenscanner: Namen sowie einige Ausdrücke entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2006)

Vorhin habe ich einen 0137-Lockanruf erhalten:

Datum: 26.03.06
Uhrzeit: 21:56
Netz: D2
Nummer: +49 137 7865935


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 März 2006)

ki schrieb:
			
		

> zeit: 25.03.2006, 12.10
> nr: +49 137 7713 0150
> laut bundesnetzagentur geschaltet auf:
> COLT Telecom GmbH
> bin leider drauf reingefallen *heul*


Kein Fehler? Nicht 01377130150?


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Nummer +491377866167
> Datum 25.03.2006  7:40
> D2 Netz



gleiche Nummer, gleicher Tag, 7:20 morgens

Bin bei E-Plus.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 März 2006)

mcn-tele hat meines Wissens zwei 0137-Blocks bei der Bundesnetzagentur - und auf beiden (713, 786) kommt es parallel zu Pingspam. Das sieht ganz nach massivem Verstoß gegen die Zuteilungsregeln aus... Bin gespannt, wer da als verantwortlich genannt werden wird...
Erfahrungen gibt's ja bei MCN...
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/31418
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/30552
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4000
Curacao soll sehr schöne Strände haben.

interessant zu lesen:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=55841&postcount=36


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2006)

Hallo,

wurde heute am 26.03 auf meinem privaten Handy Nummer im O2 Netz angerufen.

Anrufende Nummer: 01377130160

Habe nicht zurückgerufen!

Grüsse


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

*Lockanruf*

Hallo, 

habe folgenden Lockanruf erhalten: 

Nr.: 0137 7865938 
Datum: 26.03.2006 18:05 
Netz: Eplus

Viele Grüße 
Jürgen


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

Lockanruf von: +491377130110

Datum: 25.03.2006   Uhrzeit: 10:54 Uhr

Netz: Vodafone


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

Hallo! 
habe auch einen lockanruf erhalten um 22:59
01377866167
bin bei Simyo


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

*01377*

Hallo,

ich habe gestern auch einen Anruf erhalten von 

Nr.  01377 865935
Datum 26.03.2006  Uhrzeit 21:48
Netz O2

Gruß Manuela


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte gerade ein Anklingeln an meine Vodafone D2 Nummer
> 
> von *0137 / 7130160*
> 
> Samstag, 25.03.2006 um 13:43 Uhr.


Dito, Samstag, 25.03.2006 um 09:39 Uhr.


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> ki schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja ist mir eine 7 dazwischen gehüpft, hab grade nochmal im rufnummern-protokoll nachgeschaut.

.ki


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

Nummer 0137 7130 110  
am 25.03. 2006 um 20:43
bin bei Netz E-Plus

Nicht zurückgerufen - puh, Glück gehabt! Dann gerade eben nach der Nummer gegooglet, weil mir das spanisch vorkam (sorry an alle Spanier, aber...)

So ne Schweinerei!
Mail an BNA ist auch unterwegs.

-= Maze -=


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

Dir Nummer 0137/7130171 (01377130171) scheint mir auch ein Kandidat


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

Hab am Sa. 25.03.06 um 14:33 einen Lockanruf erhalten.
Netz: O2

Ich wusste bis grad eben gar nicht, dass es sowas überhaupt gibt! Unglaublich! Da kann ich nur froh sein, dass ich nicht zurück gerufen hab.


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

Ach ja, die Nummer hatte ich vergessen:
01377866167 (Sa. 14:33h)


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

*lockanruf*

hallo.
habe am 25.03.2006 auch einen anruf von der nr. 01377130171 erhalten. mein glück war auch, das ich erst gegoogelt habe, anstatt gleich zurück zurufen...
naja hoffe das keiner drauf reinfällt....


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

*0137 ruft Handy an*

Hallo hier meine "Anzeige" wegen Betrug:

Netzwerk: 0137 8081220
Anrufzeit: 25.03.2006, 19:04 Minuten
Anrufnummer: 0137 7130161

Bitte legt diesen Betrügern das Handwerk. Habe nicht zurückgerufen, bin also nicht geschädigt worden.

Viele Grüße sendet,



Roland


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

*Netzwerk*

Netzwerk: Meinte Natürlich e Plus *grrr*

Grüße,



Roland Sirtl
(freut sich schon auf die nächsten Anrufe :-(  )


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 März 2006)

808? 
Netzwerk: 0137 8081220 
was soll das bedeuten???


----------



## Hercule Pendant (27 März 2006)

*Re: 0137 ruft Handy an*



			
				Rolandrol schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo hier meine "Anzeige"
> 
> Bitte legt diesen B***** das Handwerk.


Ist den forum hier einen Polizei-Station?


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 März 2006)

Polizei?
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2003/kw13/s10258.html
01378 ist billiger als 01377 
0,49 Euro je Anruf (?) (vom handy aus teurer?)

zur 808: ach so "Netzwerk: 0137 8081220 " - was soll das denn bedeuten???


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

Hallo!

Ich hatte am 25.03.06 um 18.55 Uhr einen Lockanruf von der Nr. 01377130160, Netz o2.


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

Hallo!

Anruf am: 25.03.2006
Ruf-Nr.: 01377130171
Uhrzeit: 16:43:00
Netz: E-Plus

Nummer nicht angenommen.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (28 März 2006)

....auch mal wieder drangewesen:

*0137-7130080*
25.03.2006
21.01 Uhr
Netz: O 2

Meldung erledigt


----------



## Anonymous (28 März 2006)

Nummer: 01377866167
Netz: Mobilcom / Vodafone
Datum / Uhrzeit: 25.03.2006 15:33


----------



## Anonymous (28 März 2006)

Habe anruf auf meine e plus karte erhalten mit der Nummer    01377130150


----------



## Anonymous (28 März 2006)

Hatte auch einen Anruf (in Abwesenheit)von 01377130110 um 15:35 Uhr.

Danke für dein Posting, jetzt weiß ich das es nur ein Lockanruf war.

MfG 7ieben


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2006)

Anruf von: 01377/130040
Datum/Uhrzeit: 25.03.06, 20:24 Uhr
Netz: D1

Glücklicherweise war's ein Anruf in Abwesenheit....


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Anruf von: 01377/130040
> Datum/Uhrzeit: 25.03.06, 20:24 Uhr
> Netz: D1
> 
> Glücklicherweise war's ein Anruf in Abwesenheit....


*räusper* Das ist ja der Trick 
bitte Beschwerde an rufnummernspam [at] bnetza.de unter Nennung deines namens und Anschrift
und an infoteam[at]mcn-tele.com mailen mit der Bitte um Nennung des Letztverantwortlichen für diesen versuchten * ...


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2006)

*1377130150*

zum Glück nicht auf meinem Handy sondern eines Bekannten, der nicht informiert war... nun ist er es, mal sehen wie hoch die Rechnung wird... :bigcry:


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2006)

*Lockanruf*

An die, die schonmal bei so'ner Lock-Nr. zurückgerufen haben: 
Was passiert dann? Was sagen die (Mailbox?) auf der anderen Strippenseite? 
Gott sei Dank ist meine Neugierde dahingehend gering!
Gruß 'ne techn. Unversierte


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (29 März 2006)

*Re: Lockanruf*



			
				Rolli schrieb:
			
		

> An die, die schonmal bei so'ner Lock-Nr. zurückgerufen haben:
> Was passiert dann? Was sagen die (Mailbox?) auf der anderen Strippenseite?
> Gott sei Dank ist meine Neugierde dahingehend gering!
> Gruß 'ne techn. Unversierte



Oft herrscht totale Stille, evtl. auch nur ein Knacken, aber es wurde auch schon über die Ansage "Ihr Anruf wurde gezählt" berichtet.


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2006)

*Lockanruf*

Habe in dieser Woche auch einen Anruf bekommen:
0137-7130171
Gruß Dana


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2006)

*01377130171 -> Betrug!!*

Ich habe gestern einen Lockanruf erhalten und doof, wie ich bin, gedacht, es sei jemand aus dem Freundeskreis. Beim ersten Rückruf hat es vermeintlich nicht geklappt, beim 2. auch nicht. Es wurden von Simyo 2,12 Euro für 2x 10 Sek. belastet. Passt auf!


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2006)

*Lockanruf von 01377130171*

Habe am 25.03.2006 um 21.44 Uhr einen Thread-Anruf auf mein E-Plus-Handy bekommen. Was ist das wieder für 'n Betrug


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (30 März 2006)

JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> ....auch mal wieder drangewesen:
> 
> *0137-7130080*
> 25.03.2006
> ...


===============================================
Hier die heutige Antwort:

Die mcn te**.com AG ist ein Verbindungsnetzbetreiber, der die technische Zuführung von Anrufen zu Service-Rufnummern gewährleistet. Für die Inhalte sind die jeweiligen Anbieter verantwortlich. 

Die von Ihnen erwähnte Rufnummer wurde, sofort als uns die missbräuchliche Nutzung bekannt wurde, abgeschaltet. 

Die Service-Rufnummer wurde zum angegebenen Zeitpunkt von folgender Firma genutzt: 

Studio 911 Ltd. 
c/o Mr. Ricardo Cambra 
95 Wilton Road Suite 3 
SW1V 1BZ London 
UK 


Wir hoffen, Ihnen weiter geholfen zu haben.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 März 2006)

> Wir hoffen, Ihnen weiter geholfen zu haben.


Nein! Denn das ist wieder mal die Adresse eines limited-Gründers...
Ich halte es für, sagen wir mal, eher unwahrscheinlich, dass dieser Herr hier 0137-Lockrufe schaltet und somit ein Be* ist. Gegenmeinungen?
oder vielleicht doch?. Mein Chaossucher bringt den Namen in Verbindung mit dem Braunschweiger T*R* (bzw. korrekt: mit millionengewinner). Der Name taucht auch hier auf. Muss mal drüber nachdenken.
Die Adresse korrespondiert meist mit


> 1461 A First Avenue, 360 New York



Man kann also Ideen entwickeln, wer die Firma registriert hat (und mehr Infos zu den Eigentümern hat). R*C* ist wohl nur der "director" der Firmengründer. Ob der überhaupt ausreichend Durchblick über die Aktivitäten der Firma hat, das darf bezweifelt werden.

Summa summarum: Unzureichende Auskunft. Bitte nachbessern.
(Unter "Studio 911" finde ich nur einen Fitnessclub in Cheshire)


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2006)

R*C* ist lediglich der "nominee director" der Firma und hat mit deren Aktivitäten nach eigenen Angaben nichts zu tun. Die Auskunft von mcn-tele ist wertlos. Ich bitte darum, die Bundesnetzagentur darauf aufmerksam zu machen.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,

habe am 25.03.06 um 18:57 Uhr einen Anruf von
01377130160
erhalten! Habe Gott sei Dank nicht zurückgerufen.
Bin im o2 Genion Netz.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> habe am 25.03.06 um 18:57 Uhr einen Anruf von
> 01377130160
> ...


trotzdem bitte eine Beschwerdemail (mit Namen, Anschrift) an rufnummernspam at bnetza.de
wenn das doch nur mal jemand strafrechtlich verfolgen liesse. Ich würde zu gerne erfahren, wer bei mcn-tele den Vertrag zur Überlassung der 0137 unterschireben hat auf Seiten der "studio 911 ltd"... Der panamaische Anwalt dürfte es nicht gewesen sein. Aber wer dann?


----------



## Unregistriert (4 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

+491377379962147

Anruf am: 04.03.2006
Uhrzeit: 13:37

Hoffe, geholfen zu haben.

Gruß,

Dan Cryns


----------



## Unregistriert (4 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> +491377379962147
> 
> Anruf am: 04.03.2006
> Uhrzeit: 13:37
> ...



Mist, Netz vergessen: Es ist O2!


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 April 2006)

*AW: 0137 7899733 - hier auch*



			
				Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Hier hat der Automat ebenfalls angerufen:
> 0137 7899733 um 19:30 am 19.03.2006
> 
> Beschwerde an die Bundesnetzagentur ist schon weg (mit Bitte um Endmieter).
> ...


Heute (!!!) Post von Next ID... Inhalteanbieter hinter 01377899733 sei "Mobilfon GmbH, Industriestrasse 9, CH/6300 zug". Des weiteren sei mein Sachverhalt nicht geeignet, eine "gesicherte Kenntnis" nach 13aTKV zu begruenden. Leider kann ich aus technischen Gruenden nicht kucken, was ich ueberhaupt geschrieben hatte...

Der "Kickboxer" darf also weiter werkeln

siehe auch
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=10436


----------



## Reducal (4 April 2006)

*AW: 0137 7899733 - hier auch*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> .....sei mein Sachverhalt nicht geeignet, eine "gesicherte Kenntnis" nach 13aTKV zu begruenden.


Das ist ein branchentypisches Argument aller Telkos - Informationen von Privatpersonen werden als "ungeeignet" abgewiegelt. Kommt ein Schreiben jedoch von einer Verbraucherzentrale, einem Anwalt oder einer Behörde, dann sehen die Antworten zumeist positiver aus.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

...der Gesetzgeber laesst uns im Dunkeln tappen...
Nein, ich reg mich darueber nicht auf, nullo...
weisst Du ja


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Unter der Adresse in Zug agierte auch mal ein deutscher Rechtsanwalt, der verhindern wollte, dass in der Schweiz die Inhaber von Mehrwertnummern genannt wurden...
Ich reiche das nach, wenn mein PC wieder will
...edit... auch wenn er nicht will...
http://www.polyreg.ch/bgeunpubliziert/Jahr_2003/Entscheide_2A_2003/2A.161__2003.html
das ist thematisch passend, daher denke ich, dass der link ok geht...


----------



## Unregistriert (4 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

hallo zusammen,

habe einen seltsamen anruf bekommen von einer unbekannten aber angezeigten nummer, habe mal nach der nummer gegooglet und bin hier gelandet:

rufnummer: 01377130161
zeit: 19:04 uhr
datum: 25.03.2006


----------



## getting mad man... (5 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Man lernt nie aus.. 


01377379960

[Auszug von bundesnetzagentur

"0137 737 zugeteilt dtms AG"]

am 03.03.06
21:20h

genion / O2 Netz

gruß toby


----------



## Unregistriert (5 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nr: 00491377865930
Zeit: 2006-03-26 14:21
Netz: Vodafone (via Mobilcom)
Kosten inkl. Netzbetreiber-Anteil: 1,71


----------



## Unregistriert (5 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ergänzung: 

Bezüglich der Nummer 00491377865930 (2006-03-26 14:21) habe ich jetzt Strafanzeige bei der Polizei erstattet. Klingt zwar kleinlich, aber 1,71€ mal tausend bis zehntausend andere Opfer ist nicht wenig. 

Zusätzlich werde ich bei der nächsten Rechnung die Bezahlung der angefallenen Gebühren bei meinem Netzbetreiber mit Hinweis auf den Betrugsfall und die Strafanzeige verweigern.


----------



## Reducal (5 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Brav!

Insbesondere der Part mit der Zahlungsverweigerung interessiert mich schon sehr - bleib´ am Ball und melde Dich bitte hier wieder!


----------



## SEP (5 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ich schlage vor, sich hier zu registrieren. Das geht recht einfach über den Button "Registrieren" oben auf der Seite. 
Es ist dann u.a. möglich, Private Nachrichten (PNs) zu senden und zu empfangen. Hier können auch "persönlichere" Daten ausgetauscht werden.
Vor allem kann man sich "wieder erkennen" ...
:dafuer:


----------



## Reducal (5 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Zusätzlich werde ich bei der nächsten Rechnung die Bezahlung ... verweigern.


 Hierzu gab es mal von einem Schlaumeier einen unbefriedigenden Versuch, > HIER <.


----------



## Der Unregistrierte (5 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hierzu gab es mal von einem Schlaumeier einen unbefriedigenden Versuch, > HIER <.[/QUOTE]

Grundsätzlich geht es ja darum, den Netzbetreiber auf den Betrugsfall aufmerksam zu machen, meine Rechnung kommt erst in ca. 30 Tagen. Ist auch alles schon getan. Wenn es denen egal ist und/oder auf Bezahlung bestanden wird (d.h., sobald es für mich finanziell riskant wird), werd ich's wohl doch bezahlen müssen. So viel Geduld/Freizeit hab ich dann doch nicht


----------



## Unregistriert (6 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Jetzt haben sie mich auch gekriegt:

- 01377865932
- 25. März 06
- Vodafone


----------



## Reducal (6 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Der Unregistrierte schrieb:
			
		

> Grundsätzlich geht es ja darum, den Netzbetreiber auf den Betrugsfall aufmerksam zu machen...


...das ist ja edel von Dir. Doch was meinst Du, was dem Netzbetreiber lieber ist - ein schwer nachvollziehbarer Hinweis aus der Bevölkerung oder das anhaltende Klingeln in den Kassen. Bedeutend wichtiger ist hier die Meldung an die Bundesnetzagentur, denn:


> Die Bundesnetzagentur hat aufgrund von § 67 des neuen   TKG die Befugnis gegen eine derartige, rechtswidrige Bewerbung   von Rufnummern vorzugehen. Hierbei differenziert die   Bundesnetzagentur hinsichtlich des Zugangs der unverlangten   Werbung derzeit nach vier Medien:
> *Telefax*
> *SMS* (auf Handy bzw. Festnetzanschlüsse)
> *Rückruf* (auf Handy bzw. Festnetzanschlüsse)     *sog. Ping-Anrufe *)* und
> ...



 *Anfragen zu Rufnummern-Spam über Telefon,                   Fax, SMS oder E-Mail                   richten Sie bitte an:* 




> Bundesnetzagentur
> Außenstelle                   Neustadt
> Schütt 13
> 67433                   Neustadt
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 April 2006)

*AW: 0137 7899733 - hier auch*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Nebelwolf schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich möchte nicht versäumen, darauf hinzuweisen, dass der Aufsichtsratsvorsitzende der Next-ID-Mutter freenet als Werbe[edit]  herhält für die Aktion "No Abuse in Internet"
www.naiin.org
Es gibt dort eine Rubrik "Verbraucherschutz/Spam"
http://www.naiin.org/de/content/dynamic.php?page=3&sub=b

Da geht es zwar über mail-spam, aber diesen Satz finde ich sehr passend:


> Identifizierung des Mitstörers
> Eine Firma oder Privatperson, die von der unerwünschten Werbung via Mail finanziell profitiert, aber die Spam-Mail selbst nicht verschickt hat, wird als Mitstörer bezeichnet.


Der [edit] aufsichtsratsvorsitzende sollte mal von Journalisten um eine Stellungnahme gebeten werden.

Im Aufsichtsrat der Mutter der mitverdienenden Nummernanbieter NEXT-ID TECHNOLOGIES sitzt übrigens auch der ehemalige Präsident der Regulierungsbehörde:
http://www.golem.de/0407/32098.html

Ob die schweizerische Firma als "große Unbekannte" gesehen werden kann oder nicht, kann ohne unerlaubte Spekulation nicht erörtert werden und wäre ggf. auch ein Thema für eine journalistische Aufarbeitung.

___
Anmerkung: bei 





> Der [edit] aufsichtsratsvorsitzende


 wurde eine aus dem Vorzitat abgeleitete Bezeichnung editiert und kein Schimpfwort (sieht jetzt ein bisschen so aus und ich würde den hoch dekorierten Herren öffentlich niemals beschimpfen wollen)


----------



## Unregistriert (9 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nr. 0137 7865932
am 26.03.2006 
um 20:04:28 Uhr

glücklicherweise rufe ich nie zurück, wenn ich die nummer nicht kenne


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Nr. 0137 7865932
> am 26.03.2006
> um 20:04:28 Uhr
> 
> glücklicherweise rufe ich nie zurück, wenn ich die nummer nicht kenne


Trotzdem bitte Beschwerde mit Namen & Anschrift an
rufnummernspam[at]bnetza.de
und mail an mcn-tele, wer denn der Letztverantwortliche ist.
infoteam[at]mcn-tele.com


----------



## Unregistriert (12 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nr. 01377379966189
Datum: 4. März 06 16:52
Netz: T-Mobile

Ich melde das ganze auch bei der Bundesnetzagentur


----------



## Unregistriert (13 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

mittlerweile ohne rufnummerübertragung


----------



## Captain Picard (13 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> mittlerweile ohne rufnummerübertragung


und was soll uns das sagen :gruebel:


----------



## Unregistriert (14 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

nr.: +491377370207612
Netz: O2
datum: 14.04.2006 11:52


----------



## Unregistriert (14 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nr.: 0137 - 7370207633
Netz: Vodafone
Datum: 14.04.2006, 11:54


----------



## Unregistriert (14 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nummer   : 0137 7370209715
Datum     : 14.04.2006
Zeitpunkt : 12:08 Uhr


----------



## Captain Picard (14 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Alles DTMS  bisher 


> Nummernbereich Aktueller Status Netzbetreiber
> (0)137 737 zugeteilt dtms AG


pünklich zu den Feiertagen wie die Benzinpreiserhöhung...


----------



## Unregistriert (14 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nr.: 0137 - 7370029054
Netz: Vodafone
Datum: 14.04.2006, 13:01


----------



## Unregistriert (14 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nr.: 0137 - 7370057255
Netz: Simyo (E+)
Datum: 14.04.2006, 13:24


----------



## Unregistriert (14 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nr.: 0137 - 7370209862
Netz: O2
Datum: 14.04.2006, 15:04


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

dtms hat bei mir binnen 24 Stunden reagiert und den Verantwortlichen genannt. Bitte beschwert Euch mit Namen & Anschrift bei rufnummernspam[at]bnetza.de und fragt bei dtms nach. Dann bitte die Ergebnisse wieder hier posten. Danke
info[at]dtms.de


----------



## Unregistriert (14 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137 7370215018
heute 15:30
E-Plus Netz


----------



## Unregistriert (14 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137 / 73 70 21 52 27

um 15:56 am 14.04.2006

Netz: O2 mi 0160er Nr


----------



## Unregistriert (14 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Heute um 15.42 mit der Nummer:

01377370213162

Ist ebenfalls der DtmS AG zugeordnet.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hatte soeben einen Lockanruf:

Nummer: 0137-7370203217
Netz: E-Plus
14.04.2006 18:17:53 Uhr


----------



## Unregistriert (14 April 2006)

*+491377370201166 - Bin heute vormittag gelockt worden*

Leider erfolgreich bin ich heute zu 2 Anrufen auf die +491377370201166
veranlasst worden, da ich sie beim 1. Bilck für 0173 hielt...   :-(

Bin bei O², habe in den letzten Tagen öfter Pings gehabt, allerdings waren die alle ohne übertragene Rufnummer. Vielleicht hat jemand noch an seinem Anrufcomputer getuned.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

dtms hat bei mir binnen 24 Stunden reagiert und den Verantwortlichen genannt. Bitte beschwert Euch mit Namen & Anschrift bei rufnummernspam[at]bnetza.de und fragt bei dtms nach. Dann bitte die Ergebnisse wieder hier posten. Danke
info[at]dtms.de


----------



## Unregistriert (14 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hey, hab heute auch nen 0137- Anruf bekommen, zum Glück nicht zurückgerufen  Bin per Zufall auf das Forum hier gestoßen, wenns was hilft...
MFG Anne


----------



## Unregistriert (14 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo, 

ich wurde heute um ca.18:45Uhr von der Nr. 0137 7370207449 angerufen bzw. "angepingt".


----------



## Unregistriert (14 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,

ich wurde  am 14. April 2006 um ca.19:56Uhr von der Nr. 0137 7370215870 angerufen bzw. "angepingt".


----------



## Unregistriert (14 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Habe heute um 20:06 Uhr einen Anruf von der Nummer 0137 7370029958 bekommen. Bin bei D1.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137 7370215872
14.04.046- 18:54
E-Plus

Bin leider drauf reingefallen


----------



## Unregistriert (14 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137-7370097522  Datum 14.04.2006    21:32 Uhr


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

dtms hat bei mir binnen 24 Stunden reagiert und den Verantwortlichen genannt. Bitte beschwert Euch mit Namen & Anschrift bei rufnummernspam[at]bnetza.de und fragt bei dtms nach. Dann bitte die Ergebnisse wieder hier posten. Danke
info[at]dtms.de


----------



## eike (14 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137 7370029929, 14.4.2005, 20:05:05 Uhr, Anruf in Abwesenheit auf Handy in der 0179 9282.... Nummerngasse. BNetz-A und dtms angeschrieben.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hi,

hatte heute Abend auch einen Lockanruf auf meinem Handy:

20:50
01377370071241
Vodafone

Schöne Grüße,
Fabian


----------



## Unregistriert (14 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,
heute 21:04 auf O2
+491377370077282


bnetza informiert.

Grüße
Maik


----------



## Tim Taylor (15 April 2006)

*OsterLOCKanruf!!*

Hallo!

Hatte nun heute ein Lockanruf!Bin bei 02!
Zum Glück ist meine Freundin nicht an das Handy gegangen!
Die NUMMER lautet: 0173-7370215986 der Anruf war um 12.45h am 14.4.2006
Hab mich bei der Bundesnetzagentur im Netz mal schlau gemacht so wies ausschaut kommt die Nummer von der Firma dtms AG, Isaac-Fulda-Allee 5, 55124 Mainz
Wer weiss ob sie es wirklich waren oder die Nummer nur weiter vermittelt haben!
Habe mich bei denen aber schon beschwert!

frohe Ostern!


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Noch einer um kurz nach neun
von 0137 - 737 007 7318

auf eine 0170-Nr.

Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Lockanruf am 14.04.06 auf simyo:

0137-7370213136


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2006)

*Lockruf 0137*

ACHTUNG! 01377370077656 führt Lockrufe aus!


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Jetzt hat es auch mich erwischt!
Folgende Nummer 0137737007193 hat auch mich verleitet zurückzurufen.
Beim ersten Rückruf dachte ich es war besetzt.
Beim zweitem wieder ein tut tut.....
Dann der SCHOCK : Jeweils 1,19 Euro waren futsch..
Sauerei !!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Heute 7:14 Uhr
0137-7370211287
auf E-Plus Free&Easy

bin zum Glück nicht rangegangen, hab noch geschlafen ;o)

Frohe Ostern!

K1


----------



## Tobias Otto (15 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

15.04.2006: 0137 7370211145
Kam um 9:33 Uhr rein.

Auf O²


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

dtms hat bei mir binnen 24 Stunden reagiert und den Verantwortlichen genannt. Bitte beschwert Euch mit Namen & Anschrift bei rufnummernspam[at]bnetza.de und fragt bei dtms nach. Dann bitte die Ergebnisse wieder hier posten. Danke
info[at]dtms.de 
(man wundere sich nicht über die gebetsmühlenartige Wiederholung, aber in den letzten Postings habe ich öfter mal den Zaubersatz gelesen "Beschwerde an Bundesnetzagentur und bei dtms ist gemacht" - und wenn ich mit ein wenig copy&paste die Rate derer erhöhen kann, die sich beschweren, ist's was wert.)


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nummer: 01377370211651
Netz E-Plus
Datum/Uhrzeit: 15.04.2006 um 08:11 Uhr


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

am 14.04.2006
18:40 Uhr

Nr: 01377370207324


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Habe eben einen Anruf erhalten

Nr.: 0137 7370083203
Zeit: 15.04.2006   12:15 Uhr


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137 7370211498


15.04.06 - 10.35h

Netz Vodafone


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

hab auch einen solchen Anruf in Abwesenheit gehabt 
Nummer: 0137/7370211340
Uhrzeit:  07:34 Uhr
Netz :    D1


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo zusammen, hier ein weiterer Versuch der Telefonbanditen:

Nummer: 01377370209219
Datum: 15.04.2006
Uhrzeit: 12:04
Netz: Vodafone D2

Was soll ich eurer Meinung nach tun? (Abgesehen davon, dass ich meine Familie, Freunde und Bekannte warne)

Soll ich mich an die Bundesnetzagentur wenden? (per Mail)?


Gruß aus Peißenberg,
Michi


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Und noch ein Ping-Anruf:

von 0137 7370057795
am Sa, 14.04.06 um 13:27
Netz: o2

Martin


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

dtms hat bei mir binnen 24 Stunden reagiert und den Verantwortlichen genannt. Bitte beschwert Euch mit Namen & Anschrift bei rufnummernspam[at]bnetza.de und fragt bei dtms nach. Dann bitte die Ergebnisse wieder hier posten. Danke
info[at]dtms.de 
(man wundere sich nicht über die gebetsmühlenartige Wiederholung, aber in den letzten Postings habe ich öfter mal den Zaubersatz gelesen "Beschwerde an Bundesnetzagentur und bei dtms ist gemacht" - und wenn ich mit ein wenig copy&paste die Rate derer erhöhen kann, die sich beschweren, ist's was wert.)


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hab auzch eben eine Mail an die Bundesnetzagentur verfasst...

btw: Wie viele Menschen sitzen denn da am Dienstag vor vollaufenden Mailboxen??? Oder hängen deren Admins vor langen Wochenenden immer vorsichtshalber noch ein paar Gigabyte in den Exchange-Server rein?


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Gestern, 14.4.06, ca. 22 Uhr Anruf von
+491377370077353

Mein Netz: Vodafone


----------



## damasta (15 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,

wurde ebenfalls gerade von so einer 0137-Nummer angerufen:

Nummer: 01377370059800
Uhrzeit: 15.04.06 - 13:36
Netz: ePlus

Grüße,
Felix


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nr. 01377370211564
Netz: EPlus/Base
Datum: 15.04.2006 10:27

nicht angenommen


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

So ich hab jetzt keine große Lust mich zu registrieren, aber uach bei mir hats heute geklingelt.

Netz Vodafone (D2) 0162/3318***
Rufnummer 01377370211050
Heute 11:35

zum Glück habe ich nicht zurückgerufen. 

Netzagentur wird auch gleich informiert. Mehr dazu in meinem Blog: http://www.zentrale-der-macht.de


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377370213728 freitagabend lockruf


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,

0137-7370211270
15. April 2006 um 7.26 Uhr
O2

Mistkerle.
Gruß, Claudia




			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> *Sammelthread 0137-Lockanrufe aufs Handy ab Dezember 2005*
> 
> Bitte an alle Betroffenen von 0137-Lockanrufen: Meldet diese hier  (einfach auf "Antwort erstellen" klicken). Es bringt nämlich nichts, für jeden einzelnen Anruf einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anette Skusa (15 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,

habe ebenfalls einen Anruf gestern, 14.04.06 um 17:56 bekommen mit der Nummer: 01377370201065.

Netz: O²


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

15.04.2006 18:42:13  01377370207707   Ziel- Handnummer  D2 0173 / 69......


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nummer: 01377370215752
Zeit: 15.04.2006 - 15:43
Netz: O² (0179)

Laut bundesnetzagentur.de ist die Nummer 0137-737... folgendem Unternehmen zugeteilt: dtms AG, Isaac-Fulda-Allee 5, 55124 Mainz

Ich habe diese Nummer bei [email protected] + [email protected] gemeldet, bei letzterem mit der Bitte um Bekanntgabe des Verantwortlichen.

Ich habe natürlich nicht zurückgerufen! 
Ich bin doch nicht Blöd!


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nummer: 0137 7370211001, Anruf in Abwesenheit.

Heute 15.04.2006, 09:15 Uhr
Handynummer: 0163 - 7 33xxxx

Wie kann man den Betreiber dieser Rufnummer herausfinden?
Würde gerne wissen, ob auch die DTMS AG dafür zuständig ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nummer: 0137 7370209305
Anbieter/Netz/Nummer: debitel/D1/0171 xxxxxxx
Zeit: 15:01 und 16:32 Uhr


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Korrektur:

Nummer: 0137 - 0211 149
Zeit: 15.04.06 - 07:12 Uhr
Netz: D2 (0172)

Hier hatte ich noch nicht angerufen,

Bronco


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nummer: 0137 - 0211 452
Zeit: 15.04.06 - 10:18 Uhr
Netz: D2 (0172)

Hier war ich dann so blöde. handy hatte nur ...77370211... angezeigt und da ich gerade auf eine wichtige Sendung gewartet hatte, rief ich zurück, ich Depp.


Lasse jetzt 0173er und 0900er Nummern bei mir und meiner Frau sperren und sobald die Gebühren auf der Rechnungen stehen, erstatte ich Strafanzeige. Zahlen tu ich die Gebühren jedenfalls nicht.

Bronco


----------



## Reducal (15 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Bronco schrieb:
			
		

> Nummer: 0173 - 0211 149
> 
> 
> Hier hatte ich noch nicht angerufen


Ich schon: 





> Die von ihnen gewählte Nummer ist nicht vergeben.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo, auch einen  Lockanruf erhalten
Nr: 49 137 7370077660
Netz: D1
Zeit: 15.04.06 21:11:38


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

hi habe am 14.04.06 also freitag abend
um 21:31uhr
einen anruf von der nr 01377370097554 erhalten
netz: e-plus
da ich die nummer nicht kannte wollte ich mich lieber zuerst informieren was das für eine vorwahl ist... - glück gehabt

eine unverschämtheit sowas


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

15.04.2006 20:18 Anruf von 01377370057450
betroffenes Netz Vodafone


----------



## Gav (15 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nr.: 0137 - 7370201082
Netz: o2
Datum: 15.04.2006, 21:55


----------



## kein Opfer (16 April 2006)

*vermutliche neue nummern*

Wurde heute am 15.04.06, einmal
um 15:53 von der Nummer +491377370215767
und um 22:49 von der +491377370209358
angeklingelt.

Hatte natürlich nicht angerufen.


----------



## kein Opfer (16 April 2006)

*vermutliche neue nummern*



			
				kein Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> Wurde heute am 15.04.06, einmal
> um 15:53 von der Nummer +491377370215767
> und um 22:49 von der +491377370209358
> angeklingelt.
> ...



Netz war: O2.


----------



## smoothy (16 April 2006)

*0137 Anrufe*

Hallo,

meine Freundin wurde am Wochenende von der Nummer 0137/7370205272 angerufen. Nachdem sie versucht hatte diese zurückzurufen musste sie feststellen das ihr ca. 10 Euro von ihrem Handy abgebucht wurden!

Das verantwortliche Unternehmen für diese Nummer ist die "dtms AG", bei dem ich mich bereits per eMail beschert habe. Des Weiteren habe ich mich an die Bundesnetzargentur gewendet. 

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen was ich noch tun kann? 
Hat vielleicht sogar schon Erfahrungen mit dem selben Unternehmen? 

MfG Martin


----------



## Captain Picard (16 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ein Rückruf  auf   0137-7xxxx  kostet 98  Cent pro Anruf 
http://www.teltarif.de/i/sonderrufnummern-0137.html
Es  müßten daher ca 10 Rückrufe getätigt worden sein. Dies müßte aus dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis hervorgehen. Liegt dieser nicht vor umgehend anfordern. 
dtms  vermietet diese Nummern >    dtms.de 

cp


----------



## Unregistriert (16 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nummer: 0137 737 005 7896
Netz: e-Plus
Zeit: 16 Apr 2006 9:19


----------



## Unregistriert (16 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Rückruf  auf   0137-7xxxx  kostet 98  Cent pro Anruf
> http://www.teltarif.de/i/sonderrufnummern-0137.html
> Es  müßten daher ca 10 Rückrufe getätigt worden sein.



Das mit den 10 Rückrufen ist falsch, da du die Preise vom Festnetz 
aus genannt hast. Vom Handy aus kosten die Nummern mehr, siehe:

Prepaid: http://www.teltarif.de/i/sonderrufnummern-prepaid.html
Vertrag: http://www.teltarif.de/i/sonderrufnummern-mobilfunk.html

Also keinesfalls die Nummern anrufen. Dafür bei der Bundesnetzagentur beschweren.

Gruss und frohe Ostern allen!


----------



## Unregistriert (16 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

hallo

anruf heute um 7:52 Uhr.
Nr: 01377370029376
datum: 16.04.2006
e-plus netz

grüße
andreas mayer


----------



## Captain Picard (16 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit den 10 Rückrufen ist falsch, da du die Preise vom Festnetz
> aus genannt hast. Vom Handy aus kosten die Nummern mehr,


Grundsätzlich richtig, da im 60/1 Takt abgerechnet wird, frage mich nur, wer 
nach wenigen Sekunden nicht mitbekommen hat, dass da was faul ist und mehr als 
10 Minuten in der Leitung bleibt,  um  festzustellen wie lang seine  Leitung ist...

cp


----------



## Unregistriert (16 April 2006)

*melden!*

Lockanruf:

Datum: 15.04.2006 (Samstag)

Uhrzeit: 13:37

Nummer: 0137 7370059836

Netz: O2


----------



## Unregistriert (16 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

hI aNRUF HEUTE 10:14 ins o2 netz von der Nummer 01377370077217
habe zwar nicht zurückgerufen aber ich hoffe für den jenigen der mich mit so einem scheiss belästigt das er niemals auf mich trifft...


----------



## killer667(at)gmx.de (16 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377370083724 

die hatt mich gestern gegen 10uhr angerugfen netz t-mobile


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Bitte beschwert Euch mit Namen & Anschrift bei rufnummernspam[at]bnetza.de und fragt bei dtms nach, wer dafür verantwortlich ist:
info[at]dtms.de

Dann bitte die Ergebnisse wieder hier posten. Danke
Bei der mail an BNetzA bitte die Nummer in den Betreff. Man kann davon ausgehen, dass die am Dienstag 'ne Menge mails haben werden...
Wenn DTMS schnell ist, wissen wir Mittwoch oder Donnerstag, in welchem Briefkasten das Geld landet. Offiziell zumindest, denn es ist wohl schwer vorstellbar, dass ein Briefkasten bei dtms die Verträge unterschrieben hat.
Wenn's nach akas Traumwelt ginge, stände am Dienstag die Staatsanwaltschaft bei dtms und würde um die Herausgabe der Verträge bitten. Nuja, träum ich halt bis dahin, wenn dtms wie gewohnt wieder  seine Hände in Unschuld wäscht, wie einst Pilatus  - passend zum Feiertag...


----------



## Reducal (16 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn's nach akas Traumwelt ginge, stände am Dienstag die Staatsanwaltschaft bei dtms und würde um die Herausgabe der Verträge bitten.


Wieso sollte der Berg zum Propheten, wo das auf schriftliche Anforderung umgehend erledigt werden würde?


----------



## Unregistriert (16 April 2006)

*0137-Lockanruf*

Hallo,
am 14.04.2006 (Karfreitag) hatte ich um 10:13h
einen Anruf in Abwesenheit. Nummer war

0137 7370077912.

Hatte nur kurz geklingelt zur Nummernübertragung, daher Abzocke, also Vorsicht ist geboten.

Bin bei O2 mit 0176- Vorwahl

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Unregistriert (17 April 2006)

*0137....*

Mich hat es auch erwischt. Am Karfreitag, 15.4.06 bekam ich einen Anruf von 0137737020 5947. Hatte eigentlich einen dringenden Anruf von einem Freund erwartet, der sich vor Stunden melden wollte. Natürlich hatte ich die Nummer angerufen, sogar 3-Mal. Bei meiner Online-Rechnung kann ich nun sehen, dass mir 3 Euro abgebucht worden sind. 

Schon traurig wie link und hinterhältig Leute abgezockt werden. Bin übrigens bei E-Plus.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Netzbetreiber: E-Plus (0163)
Anrufdatum: 14.04.2006 11:46
Anrufernummer: 01377370207028


----------



## Unregistriert (17 April 2006)

*das sagt O² dazu*

Auf meine Anweisung an O², die Gebühren nicht von meinem Konto abzubuchen, antowrtete man mir wie unten. Nun überlege ich, O² die Lastschriftgenehmigung zu entziehen, und meine Rechnung nach Prüfung manuell zu überweisen.

-----------------------8<--------------------------------------------

Guten Tag,

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail und das Interesse an unseren Produkten und 
Services.

Als Handynutzer obliegt es Ihrer Entscheidung und Verantwortung, einem 
Ihnen entgangenen Anruf nachzugehen, dessen Absender Sie nicht kennen. 
Als Mobilfunknetzbetreiber hat o2 Germany keinerlei 
Einflussmöglichkeiten auf den Empfang solcher Anrufe. o2 Germany ist in 
diesem Zusammenhang lediglich der Zusteller des Anrufes. Als Zusteller 
erhält o2 Germany lediglich ein geringes Entgelt für die Durchleitung 
der Nachricht durch das eigene Netz. Den Hauptanteil der 
Gebührenforderung erhält der Anbieter der Rufnummer.

Die neuesten Informationen, Tipps und Services rund um o2 Germany 
erhalten Sie im Internet unter o2online.de. Nach der Registrierung 
können Sie dort unsere verschiedenen Services nutzen. 

Unter o2online.de/goto/vertrag-online finden Sie eine Aufstellung 
dieser Services und den damit verbundenen Gebühren. 

Wir bitten Sie, bei Ihrer Antwort stets den gesamten Schriftverkehr 
sowie den Betreff in der E-Mail zu belassen. Danke für Ihre Mithilfe. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr Team von o2 Germany

_Links deaktiviert MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (17 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

14.04.2006
22.07Uhr
013777370203702

Vodafone


----------



## Unregistriert (17 April 2006)

*O² zur Sperrung von Vorwahlnummern*

Auf meine Anfrage die Vorwahlen für meinen Anschluss zu sperren, teilte man mir mit, dass 0137'er nicht bei O² gesperrt werden können, das Sperren der 0900'er kostet stattliche 7,50 EUR Gebühren.
---------------------------------8<---------------------------------
Guten Tag Herr (...),
vielen Dank für Ihren Auftrag.

Bitte registrieren Sie sich im Internet unter o2online.de, um eine 
Sperrung der 0900-Servicerufnummern vorzunehmen. Klicken Sie 
anschließend auf

- SIM-Karte (& o2 Multicard)
- Teilsperren
- 0900-Nummern (im Drop Down-Feld »gesperrt« auswählen)

Die Sperrung der 0900-Servicerufnummern wird über unsere Homepage mit 
7,50 EUR und über unsere Kundenbetreuung mit 12,50 EUR berechnet.

Falls Sie die Änderung durch unsere Kundenbetreuung vornehmen lassen 
möchten, reichen Sie uns bitte Ihren Wunsch aus Sicherheitsgründen über 
unser Kontaktformular o2online.de/goto/kontakt ein. Klicken Sie hier
auf »Kunden« und anschließend auf »E Mail«. Loggen sich mit Ihrer 
Mobilfunknummer und Ihrem Portalkennwort ein.

Nach Auswahl des entsprechenden Themengebietes vervollständigen Sie 
einfach das Formular. Ohne zusätzliche Angabe Ihrer 4-stelligen 
persönlichen Kundenkennzahl im geforderten Feld ist eine Bearbeitung 
Ihres Anliegens nicht möglich. Sie finden diese unter »Punkt 1« auf 
Ihrem Vertrag.

Wir möchten Ihnen mitteilen, dass eine Verpflichtung für o2 Germany aus 
§ 13 Abs. 2 TKV (Telekommunikations-Kundenschutzverordnung) zur Sperrung
von Rufnummern in der  0137xxx, 118xxxer oder 0180xxxer-Gasse nicht 
besteht.

Der § 13 Abs. 2 TKV schreibt die Sperrung »bestimmter Arten von 
Rufnummern« bei Sprachtelefondiensten vor. Welche Rufnummern aufgrund 
dessen zu sperren sind wird weder in der TKV noch im TKG 
(Telekommunikationsgesetz) bestimmt. Bis zu einer Definition von 
Sperrpflichten für bestimmte Rufnummernarten durch den Gesetzgeber oder 
die Bundesnetzagentur (Bundesnetzagentur für Elektrizität, Gas, 
Telekommunikation, Post und Eisenbahnen) bleibt es deshalb den Anbietern
von Telekommunikationsdiensten überlassen, zu definieren, für welche 
Rufnummernarten eine Sperrung ermöglicht werden soll (so auch Beckscher 
TKG-Kommentar, 2.Aufl 2000).

Eine Sperrung von  0137xxx, sowie 118xxx- und 018xxx-Nummern wird 
seitens o2 Germany aufgrund dessen bislang nicht angeboten.

Auch seitens des Gesetzgebers und der Bundesnetzagentur wurde eine 
Sperrung bis heute nur für 0190er-/0900er-Rufnummern und bei 
Internet-Dialern vorgeschrieben.

Wir bitten daher um Verständnis, dass die von Ihnen gewünschte Sperrung 
derzeit nicht vorgenommen werden kann.

Die neuesten Informationen, Tipps und Services rund um o2 Germany 
erhalten Sie im Internet unter o2online.de. Nach der Registrierung 
können Sie dort unsere verschiedenen Services nutzen. 

Unter o2online.de/goto/vertrag-online finden Sie eine Aufstellung 
dieser Services und den damit verbundenen Gebühren. 

Wir bitten Sie, bei Ihrer Antwort stets den gesamten Schriftverkehr 
sowie den Betreff in der E-Mail zu belassen. Danke für Ihre Mithilfe. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr Team von o2 Germany

_Links deaktiviert MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (17 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Picard,

entweder reden wir aneinander vorbei oder du verstehst etwas nicht. Es stand nirgendwo, das über eine Minute die Leitung genutzt wurde, sondern das mehrmals dort versucht wurde anzurufen.

Gruss Marco


----------



## Unregistriert (17 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Picard,
> 
> entweder reden wir aneinander vorbei oder du verstehst etwas nicht. Es stand nirgendwo, das über eine Minute die Leitung genutzt wurde, sondern das mehrmals dort versucht wurde anzurufen.
> 
> Gruss Marco



Ok, habe mich verlesen, dort stand nicht, das mehrmals angerufen wurde, nur das nach RR 10Euro Guthaben weg waren. Trotzdem halte ich es für unwahrscheinlich, das das nur mit einem Anruf geschehen ist.

Gruss Marco


----------



## Captain Picard (17 April 2006)

*AW: 0137 Anrufe*



			
				smoothy schrieb:
			
		

> meine Freundin wurde am Wochenende von der Nummer 0137/7370205272 angerufen. Nachdem sie versucht hatte diese zurückzurufen musste sie feststellen das ihr ca. 10 Euro von ihrem Handy abgebucht wurden!





			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, habe mich verlesen, dort stand nicht, das mehrmals angerufen wurde, nur das nach RR 10Euro Guthaben weg waren. Trotzdem halte ich es für unwahrscheinlich, das das nur mit einem Anruf geschehen ist.


Jetzt sind wir auf einer  Wellenlänge, genau  das ist es, was mir nicht plausibel erschien  und warum ich diesen
Hinweis  gepostet habe 


			
				myself schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Rückruf  auf   0137-7xxxx  kostet 98  Cent pro Anruf
> http://www.teltarif.de/i/sonderrufnummern-0137.html
> Es  müßten daher ca 10 Rückrufe getätigt worden sein. Dies müßte aus dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis hervorgehen. Liegt dieser nicht vor umgehend anfordern


ob der Einzelanruf ein paar Cent mehr oder weniger kostet  ist zunächst mal nicht das Entscheidende 

cp


----------



## Andi34 (17 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo.

Habe gestern auf E-Plus einen Lockanruf mit der Nummer 0137 7370029123 erhalten.

Habe die Bundesnetzagentur darüber informiert.
Leider habe ich den Hinweis vom Handy entfernt, so das ich die genaue Uhrzeit nicht mehr weiss.


Gruß
Andi34


----------



## Unregistriert (18 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hi Leute hatte am 14.04.2006 18:13 einen Lockruf mit der Nr. 0137 7370 203199 E-Plus-Netz


----------



## Unregistriert (18 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo

Am 15.04.06 um 12.03 Uhr ging bei mir auf dem Handy (O2) ein Lockanruf mit folgender Nummer ein:
+491377370209229

Der Vorfall wurde der Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,

hatte heute morgen einen Lockanruf von der Nummer #9633323.
Kann jemand sagen was das für eine Nummer ist oder wofür die Raute steht??
Bin bei e-Plus.
MfG
Regina


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Da bin ich überfragt... wäre es ein "+", dann wäre das eine Telefonnummer in Kuwatly (Syrien). Aber so?
Warum vermutest Du, dass es ein Lockanruf ist?


----------



## Eike (19 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Antwort von DTMS erhalten. Die wollen den Vorgang pruefen, koennen aber den Anbieter nicht nennen :  "Aus *Datenschutzgründen müssen wir die Bekanntgabe postalisch durchführen."

Also nix da mit Mittwoch oder Donnerstag die Anschrift des Betruegers haben, hier wird gestone-walled. Habe mal um die Erklaerung der Gründe gebeten (genauer um deren gesetzliche Grundlage), erwarte mir aber nicht sehr viel davon.


----------



## Bernhard 2 (19 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

+491377370215771 an Vodafone
in 15. KW 2006 (da sofort gelöscht, ist mir konkreter Termin nicht mehr bekannt)


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Eike schrieb:
			
		

> Antwort von DTMS erhalten. Die wollen den Vorgang pruefen, koennen aber den Anbieter nicht nennen : "Aus *Datenschutzgründen müssen wir die Bekanntgabe postalisch durchführen."


Frau S*M* wird Meldung erstatten. Dtms tut zwar keinen Trippelschritt mehr, als sie müssen, um Verbrauchern zu helfen (da man ja für die Anbieter allein da ist, können die sich das ja weitgehend leisten) - aber wenn Frau S*M* mir heute keinen Brief geschickt hat, rufe ich sie an. Ich bin aber fast sicher, dass heute, spätestens morgen, ein Brieflein im Briefkasten liegt und ich mich wieder auf die Suche machen darf, welcher anonyme Geschäftsführungsdienst diesmal "die Verantwortung" trägt. Dem darf ich dann wieder eine mail schreiben, die dieser, da nicht zuständig, weiter zu leiten verspricht. Dann ist meistens Sense. Anzeigen braucht das Land, dann besteht zumindest theoretisch die Möglichkeit, dass weitere Schritte unternommen werden als die völlig nutzlosen Schritte der Bundesnetzagentur (Nummer sperren - bis zum nächsten Wochenende...)


----------



## Unregistriert (19 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nr. +491377370071145
2006-16-04 09:52
Netz: D1


----------



## Unregistriert (19 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

obiger beitrag: 
Habe 2mal angerufen. beim 1. mal dachte ich ich währe versehentlich auf auflegen gekommen, beim 2. mal ahb ich aufgepasst und gesehen das die verbindung automatisch beendet wurde.


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

beschweren bei rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de unter Nennung Deines Namens, Anschrift, 0137-Nr und Datum. Ebenso (evtl CC) an info(at)dtms.de mit Bitte um Nennung des Letztverantwortlichen.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

die sind seriös oder?

schick ich gleich raus. Mit welchen Kosten muss ich im schlimmsten Fall rechnen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> die sind seriös oder?


 rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de ist seriös. Der Rest ist Schweigen.


----------



## BenTigger (19 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

bnetza ist die Bundesnetzagentur und eine Bundesbehörde in Bonn, die unter anderem den Telefonsektor beaufsichtigt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Verantwortlich für die Osterwelle ist:

*BL Management AsP
Inhaber: Brian L*
Fuglsang Alle 114
DK-2700 Bronshoj
Dänemark
CVR-Nr 26756340
*

[edit]


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

[...edit...]


----------



## Reducal (21 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

...das ist anscheinend unbeackertes Neuland. Betrugsversuch würde ich aus dem Bauch heraus bejaen, denn immerhin ist das Geschäftsmodell gewerbsmäßig darauf ausgelegt, dass Nutzer in die Falle tappen. Aber da gibt es noch die straflose Vorbereitungshandlung, bevor da einer zurückruft. Und genau hier liegt mEn das Strafrecht voll daneben. Was die BNA, als Verfolgungsbehörde für die Owi davon zu halten hat, kann anscheinend gar niemand so genau sagen.

Mich irretiert dabei immer nur die DTMS. Dwissen (zumindest dann irgendwann) um ihre schwarzen Schafe und verkaufen das Ganze dann doch immer wieder nur als Ausrutscher - hemmungslos gewinnorientiert!


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Von wegen "unbeackertes Neuland" 
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2003/kw13/s10258.html


> Die Staatsanwaltschaft geht davon aus, dass sich die Verdächtigen des Betruges schuldig gemacht haben: "Wenn Sie auf Ihrem Handy einen Anruf erhalten und eine Telefonnummer sehen, gehen Sie davon aus, dass ein Bekannter oder Verwandter angerufen hat oder sonst etwas Wichtiges vorliegt", sagt Weith. "Dann werden Sie auch zurückrufen."


Hier die Stellungnahme eines doch hier nicht ganz unbekannten Juristen 
http://www.kanzlei.biz/cms/0137_-_Anrufe__Die_Rechtliche_Lage.120.0.html


> [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Die Rechtslage ist klar. Durch den Anruf aufs Handy werden die Angerufenen darin getäuscht, dass jemand mit diesen ein Telefongespräch führen wolle, bzw. versucht habe diese telefonisch zu erreichen. Die eigene Handyrufnummer wird in der Regel nur an bestimmte Personen weitergegeben für die man auch auf dem Handy jederzeit erreichbar sein will. Ruft der Angerufener die Nummer auf seinem Display zurückruft, so tut er dies in der Absicht eine individuelle Kommunikation mit dem Anrufer zu führen. Der Angerufene rechnet hingegen nicht damit, dass er von einem Computersystem angerufen wurde. Er rechnet auch nicht damit, dass durch den Rückruf höhere, als die üblichen Handy-Telefongebühren entstehen.
> 
> Ein versuchter - strafbarer - Betrug ist bereits dann verwirklicht, wenn lediglich die Nummer auf dem Handy des Angerufenen erscheint. Hier hat der /die Täter bereits seinen Tatentschluss umgesetzt und nach seiner Vorstellung alles für die Tatbestandsverwirklichung eines Betrugs Erforderliche getan. Die Vollendung der Tat hängt lediglich davon ab, ob der Angerufene zurückruft oder nicht.
> 
> Ein vollendeter Betrug liegt vor, sobald der Angerufene die Nummer auf dem Display zurückruft und durch den Anruf Kosten entstehen.



[/FONT]
Eben deshalb wundert mich das alles sehr... Die Bundesnetzagentur kriegt alle paar Wochen Meldungen über die "Wellen" mit 0137, ein paar Unentwegte versuchen, die Briefkästen zu identifizieren oder gar zuzuordnen, in Magdeburg wird gegen den "Magdeburger 0137-Kreis" ermittelt - ansonsten? Niente. Nothing. Nada. Und alle paar Wochen das gleiche (Trauer-)spiel.

Dazu kommt, wie auch diesmal: Unzählige Meldungen anonymer Gäste, seltenst angemeldet und erreichbar, von denen man frühestens in ein paar Wochen hört, wenn die Bundesnetzagentur ihre Brieflein verschickt, in denen dann halt der Letztverantwortliche der Nummern steht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

[...edit...]
Und nun, dtms?
Muss doch erst ein StA nachfragen?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=142630#post142630
...


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Was die BNA, als Verfolgungsbehörde für die Owi davon zu halten hat, kann anscheinend gar niemand so genau sagen.


Nachfragen! Spätestens wenn die Bundesnetzagentur in ein paar Wochen den Betroffenen die gleiche Information gibt, die man (wie gewohnt super flott) von dtms bekommen kann. Denn die Bundesnetzagentur wurde selbstverständlich von mir über den obigen Vorfall unterrichtet.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Es gibt übrigens von Seiten der Nummernanbieter Vertragsregelungen bzgl. Missbrauch der Servicenummern. Zwei (gleichlautende *grins*) beispiele
hier


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (22 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Das ist doch ähnlich gelagert wie in Sachen Mr. R. C.   The Duke, der ja auch nichts mit den betrügerischen Pinganrufen aus England - Vermieterin der MABEZ-Nummern mcn-te*e.c*m - zu tun haben will.

mcn-te*e.c*m weigerte sich jedenfalls bis heute, die Namen der vertragsunterzeichnenden Personen bekanntzugeben.

Ich werde mir überlegen, ob ich neben der bereits erfolgten Information der bnetza noch bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Strafanzeige wegen versuchten Betruges erstatte.

_persönliche  Daten gelöscht, ob das ein Fakename sein könnte 
spielt dabei überhaupt kein Rolle, modaction _


----------



## Reducal (22 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde mir überlegen, ob ich neben der bereits erfolgten Information der bnetza noch bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Strafanzeige wegen versuchten Betruges erstatte.



...dann aber bitte gleich mit dem Hinweis darauf, dass dir mit dem Ausgang des Verfahrens doch bitte auch der zu ermittelnde Kunde der mcn tele.com AG für die Durchsetzung ziviler Ansprüche mitzuteilen sei. Es steht nämlich zu befürchten, dass so ein Strafverfahren gleich eingestellt wird, ohne dass überhaupt hinreichende Ermittlungen in Betracht gezogen werden. Und mit so einem Abschlusssatz stubst du den Ermittler auf den entscheidenden Punkt, den er womöglich nicht wahrnimmt.


----------



## Wuschel222 (22 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hi Leute ich habe heute die Lockrufnummer

0137/7661201 um 14:03 Uhr am 22.04.06 zweimal gehabt
mein anbieter ist D1

bin nicht drangegangen und habe auch nicht zurückgerufen!


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (22 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

(0)137 766 zugeteilt Versatel-Süd-Deutschland GmbH


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist doch ähnlich gelagert wie in Sachen Mr. R. C....
> _persönliche  Daten gelöscht, ob das ein Fakename sein könnte
> spielt dabei überhaupt kein Rolle, modaction _


Nein, kein Fakename (Daher Löschung völlig ok... Johnny, das solltest Du doch wissen *bösguck*)!

Ist ein recht freundlicher Rechtsanwalt aus Panama. Er hat versprochen, die Anfrage an die verantwortliche Firma weiter zu leiten (Studio 911). Mit dem Fall habe er nichts zu tun.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137/7661201 


			
				JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> (0)137 766 zugeteilt Versatel-Süd-Deutschland GmbH


Hui, die hatten wir ja schon eine Weile nicht mehr. 
Die wollen eine schriftliche Anfrage nach dem "Letztverantwortlichen" oder per FAX an... Moment...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?p=126448#132687


> 1. Beschwerde an rufnummernspam[at]bnetza.de (bitte unbedingt mit Angabe von Namen und Adresse) mit Nennung der Nummer und der Bitte, Massnahmen zu ergreifen.
> 
> 2. Anfrage bei VERSATEL (per Fax: 04619099181 ). Die sollen der Sache nachgehen, Dir den LETZTVERANTWORTLICHEN nennen und Dich darüber auf dem Laufenden halten (damit Du hier wieder berichten kannst, worum ich bitte)



*STOP: Geht auch per mail an info(at)versatel.de - sicherheitshalber mit Namen & Anschrift*


----------



## Nasenbär (22 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hi Leute,

bei mir ist die 0137 7661201 aufgeschlagen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Was Du tun kannst, steht oben. Obwohl sich hier bei jeder Welle sehr viele Betroffene melden, habe ich leider noch nicht herausfinden können, was mit den Beträgen passiert, die bei einem Rückruf anfallen. Werden die denn bezahlt? Was tut man denn, wenn man sie nicht zahlen will?


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Versatel war die Firma mit dieser interessanten Auffassung zum Thema 0137-Spam:


> Per se können wir nicht davon ausgehen, dass in jedem Falle bereits betrügerisches Verhalten seitens des Kunden vorliegt, dessen Rufnummer Sie beispielsweise auf Ihrem Telefon-Display hatten und versehentlich oder absichtlich zurück gerufen haben.


Soll das heissen, dass es legale Einsatzmöglichkeiten von MABEZ-Nummern (wie 0137) gibt, bei denen man von solchen Nummern angerufen werden kann?
Noch eine Frage zu den Nummern vo Osterwochenende (dtms --> BL Management):
Die MABEZ werden in Blocks zu 10000 Nummern vergeben nach dem Muster
0137 xxx yyyy

An Ostern kamen alle Nummern aus dem Bereich:
0137 737 abcd

Alle folgenden Nummern waren laut DTMS derselben dänischen Firma zugeteilt:
0137737 0029 054
0137737 0057 255
0137737 0201 166
0137737 0203 217
0137737 0207 612
0137737 0207 633
0137737 0209 715
0137737 0209 862
0137737 0213 162
0137737 0215 018
0137737 0215 227

Da werden aus den 10.000 Nummern pro Block (0137 xxx yyyy) plötzlich 10.000.000 Nummern pro Block??? 
Weitere Frage: Wenn die Nummern ALLE der BL management gehört haben, war das dann so ein Fleckerlteppich? Hat irgend jemand von dtms eine Auskunft gekriegt zu einer Nummer, die nicht da oben drin steht? Wie viele Nummern hat "BL Management" denn gemietet? 5 Millionen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hier ist eine Liste der auffällig gewordenen Nummern. Das sind die Nummern, die hier oder im Forum von antispam.de (#) genannt wurden. Vielleicht hab ich auch die eine oder andere vergessen. Aber: *keine einzige Nummer taucht doppelt auf*. Wurde etwa eine Nummer pro Anruf verwendet?

Die Nummern mit * sind die, für die DTMS den Anbieter "BL Management aps" genannt hat. Ich würde evtl. darum bitten, dass jemand für die anderen Nummern bestätigt, dass es der gleiche Anbieter ist. Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass jeweils die ganzen Blocks vermietet wurden, darf man wohl davon ausgehen, dass "BL Management" für alle Nummern verantwortlich ist (wenn 0137737xxxabcy BL Management ist, dürfte auch 0137737xxxabcz BL management sein). Es könnte aber (und die Analyse dieser 75 Nummern deutet das IMHO an) auch so sein, dass die Blocksnach dem Muster 0137737xxxxabc vermietet werden, also z.B. die 01377370029abc. Dann wären es 15 Blocks á 1000 Nummern gewesen. Ausserdem könnte man dann berechnen, dass jeder 200. Betroffene hier eine Meldung hinterlassen hat. Spannend wäre auch, später nachzusehen, wie viele der 75 Nummern tatsächlich von der Bundesnetzagentur gesperrt werden. Laut BNA wurden nämlich bisher *insgesamt (!!!)* 92 Rufnummern wegen 0137-Spam gesperrt. Diese übrigens alle nach dem Muster 0137xxxyyyy. Wenn ich mich nicht falsch erinnere, wurden bisher nur bei DTMS Nummern nach dem Muster 0137xxxyyyyzzz verwendet.
Egal: Jedenfalls fehlen mindestens bei allen Nummern des Schlüssels 0137737007xxxx und 0137737008xxxx noch die Informationen zum "Letztverantwortlichen". Anders aufgeschlüsselt fehlen noch:
0137737-0059xxx
0137737-0071xxx
0137737-0077xxx
0137737-0083xxx
0137737-0097xxx
0137737-0205xxx
0137737-0211xxx [inzwischen erledigt, ebenfalls BL]
Ich hoffe, dass das nachvollziehbar ist 


Hier die Liste aller 75 hier oder bei antispam genannten Einzelnummern:

01377370029054*
01377370029123
01377370029376
01377370029674#
01377370029929
01377370029958
01377370057255*
01377370057450
01377370057795
01377370057896
0137737005956?#
01377370059744#
01377370059800
01377370059836
01377370071145
01377370071241
01377370071785#
0137737007193?
01377370077217
01377370077282
01377370077318
01377370077353
01377370077656
01377370077660
01377370077912
01377370083203
01377370083724
01377370097522
01377370097554
01377370201065
01377370201082
01377370201166*
01377370203199
01377370203217*
01377370203702
01377370205272
01377370205947
01377370207028
01377370207324
01377370207449
01377370207612*
01377370207633*
01377370207707
01377370209151#
01377370209219
01377370209229
01377370209305
01377370209358
01377370209412#
01377370209715*
01377370209862*
01377370211001
01377370211050
01377370211145
01377370211149
01377370211270
01377370211287
01377370211340
01377370211452
01377370211498
01377370211564
01377370211651
01377370211692# ergänzt:*
01377370213136
01377370213162*
01377370213728
01377370215018*
01377370215227*
01377370215280*
01377370215752
01377370215767
01377370215771
01377370215870
01377370215872
01377370215986

Wenn die Theorie stimmt, dass es pro Anruf nur eine Nummer gab, dann kann man von 15.000 bis 60.000 Betroffenen ausgehen (ich vermute eher 15.000, nämlich 01377370029xxx, 01377370057xxx usw)

*Ich bitte alle Betroffenen dieser Nummern, Strafanzeige zu stellen und möglichst die noch vorhandenen Beweise aufzuheben (z.B. Foto vom Display, Korrespondenz mit Bundesnetzagentur bzw. dtms)*


----------



## Pico (23 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo zusammen 

Jetzt ist es mir auch passiert Handy klingelte und ich Tölpel hab auch noch zurück gerufen, weil mir bis heute das Problem mit diesen Nummern nicht bekannt war. Geschweige denn, das ich wusste, dass das ne Servicenummer oder so ist.
Mein anruf soll für irgendwas registriert worden sein. 

Was kostet mich der Mist und wie kann ich mich wehren?

Nummer war: 0137 766 1201
Am:  22.04.2006
Um: 20:47:25

Ich danke allen die Antworten
Gruss Pico


----------



## Pico (23 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nachtrag:
Netz : D1
Ort: Wolfenbüttel (Niedersachsen)

wie kann man sich bei der bundesnetzagentur beschweren bzw bei wem sollte man das noch tun. 

2tes 
Danke


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Lies hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=143658#post143658


----------



## pico (23 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Danke erstmal


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Die Kosten liegen zwischen 98 cts bis zu etwa 1,50 Euro (je nach Netzbertreiber). Bei den Nummern dieses Wochenendes ist der Betrieber VERSATEL. Diese Firma besteht auf einer schriftlichen Beschwerde (oder per Fax, die Nummer steht in obigem link). Du kannst Dich auch (nur) bei der Bundesnetzagentur beschweren ( rufnummernspam(at)Bnetza.de ) - dann dauert es aber erfahrungsgemäss sehr lange, bis der Verantwortliche bekannt gemacht wird.
hier klicken


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Noch eine Randnotiz: 





> Lange war Televoting nur bei der Telekom zu haben, seit Sommer 2002 haben jedoch auch andere Provider wie Extracom, Talkline ID, Dtms oder ITCV die 0137 für ihre Kunden im Programm. Eingesetzt wird sie vor allem für Abstimmungen, Meinungsumfragen und Gewinnspiele.


 Soso. Wann begannen eigentlich die 0137-spams? Beschwerden gab es bereits Januar 2003:
http://www.telefon-treff.de/showthread.php?threadid=34434&perpage=40&pagenumber=1


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Also dieses Wochenende verläuft bisher harmlos. Nur eine Nummer:
 01377661201

Ich bin gespannt, wer's diesmal ist. Wetten werden noch angenommen. Bei Versatel dauert's ja immer ein wenig, bis Infos kommen.
Noch einmal der link zu Beschwerdeinfos in Sachen 0137 von Versatel.
Huhu, Googlebot


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 April 2006)

*AW: das sagt O² dazu*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Auf meine Anweisung an O², die Gebühren nicht von meinem Konto abzubuchen, antowrtete man mir wie unten. Nun überlege ich, O² die Lastschriftgenehmigung zu entziehen, und meine Rechnung nach Prüfung manuell zu überweisen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sollte man O2 mal vorsichtig darauf aufmerksam machen, dass es sich um Betrug handelt (laut Auffassung Staatsanwaltschaft Augsburg)? 
Weiss jemand, wie man es anstellen muss, wenn man den Betrag nicht zahlen will? Das oben angedeutete Vorgehen, die Einzugsermächtigung zurück zu ziehen, klingt nicht schlecht. Wie sonst soll man vorgehen?
Kann man mit schweren Geschützen argumentieren?


> Seit einiger Zeit sind einige Ermittlungsverfahren bei der Staatsanwaltschaft anhängig, die darauf abstellen, *dass Abrechungsdienstleister etwa im Telekommunikationsbereich Ansprüche auf Entgelte einziehen, die durch B*** erlangt sein könnten*. (...) Auf die Höhe des Betrages, der aus der Vortat erlangt wird, kommt es nicht an. Auch auf den Vorsatz des Dienstleisters kommt es nicht an, denn bereits das leichtfertige Nicht-Erkennen der Geldwäsche führt gemäß § 261 Abs. 5 StGB zur Strafbarkeit.


----------



## [email protected] (23 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

+491377661201


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Das ist die "Nummer des Wochenendes"...
Bitte Beschwerde (mit Deinem Namen und Anschrift) an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de

Anfrage an die Firma VERSATEL geht nur über Fax oder Brief:

bitte blaue Schrift klicken.
Bitte auch die Möglichkeit einer Strafanzeige in Betracht ziehen. Dann mit dem Hinweis, dass es eine Vielzahl von Betroffenen gibt und dass diese ping-spams als Betrug angesehen werden können.
siehe
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2003/kw13/s10258.html


----------



## unplayed (23 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ich wurde heute um 14 Uhr auch angerufen, von der Nummer 01377661201.
Ich konnte gerade nicht ans Handy gehen, deshalb erschien der Anruf als unbeantwortet. Habe mir schon gedacht, dass das so ein Lockanruf ist, weil ich mal davon gehört habe, und deshalb nicht zurückgerufen.
Über Google habe ich dann dieses Forum gefunden...
Ich habe mein Handy erst ganz kurze Zeit (seit Januar; vorher hatte ich garkeins) und kann mich nicht entsinnen, meine Handynummer weitergegeben zu haben, außer natürlich an meine Freunde usw. und an vertrauenswürdige Unternehmen (bei meinem Festnetzanbieter als Rückrufnummer zum Beispiel).
Woher haben die dann meine Nummer? Oder rufen diese Betrügerfirmen einfach zufällig ausgewürfelte Nummern an?
Was passiert denn, wenn man so eine Nummer zurückruft bzw. gleich ans Telefon geht (abgesehen von den Telefonkosten); wer ist dann da dran und was wollen die???


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Die wollen nur Dein Bestes, Deine Kohle... Vom Handy aus um die 1,50 Euro... Übrigens erfüllt evtl. bereits der Versuch, Dich zum Rückruf zu verleiten, einen Straftatsbestand. Kannst Du das Display fotografieren und dann Strafanzeige erstellen? Ausserdem Beschwerde an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de unter Nennung Deines Namens und Deiner Anschrift. Die Nummer wird nur dann gesperrt, wenn es genug Beschwerden gibt. Hier melden ist gut, aber nicht ausreichend.
Wenn Du Dir vorher ein Schriftstück zusammen stellst, in dem u.a. der Hinweis steht, dass es sich um gewerbsmässigen B* mit hohen Opferzahlen handelt und evtl. auch ein Verweis nach hier, dann dürfte eine Anzeige schnell erledigt sein mit wenig (Zeit-)Einsatz Deinerseits.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=143658#post143658

Zu Deiner Frage nach der Nummer: Da werden wohl computergestützt wahllos ganze Nummernblocks abgegrast - daher ist es wurscht, ob Deine Nummer alt oder neu ist, anderen bekannt ist oder nicht.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ich bin heute auf einen 0137 Lockruf hereingefallen. Der Anruf kam am 23.4.2006 um 19.15. Auf dem Display stand: "Anruf in Abwesenheit". Ich war neugierig und habe versucht zurückzurufen. Es kam die Antwort: "Vielen Dank für Ihren Anruf. Ihre Stimme wurde gezählt". Jetzt war mir klar, dass ich abgezockt wurde.
Die Nummer lautet 01377661201. Laut prepaid Karte bin ich um 5,- € erleichtert worden.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo Zusammen,

bei mir hat am 23.04.2006 um !!!00:36

die +49 137 7661201 angerufen .... ich habe nicht zurückgerufen - was kann man denn dagegen machen ?


----------



## bauernfänger (24 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Was man dagegen machen kann, steht hier schon des öfteren.
Klick mal die blaue Schrift.
Eine Antwort auf 





> Weiss jemand, wie man es anstellen muss, wenn man den Betrag nicht zahlen will? Das oben angedeutete Vorgehen, die Einzugsermächtigung zurück zu ziehen, klingt nicht schlecht. Wie sonst soll man vorgehen?


 habe ich aber noch nicht gelesen...
siehe
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=142749#post142749

Kennt sich jemand mit (dem Kürzen von) Handyrechnungen (wegen eines Einwandes) aus???

Und zu dem Poster, dem 5 Euro von der prepaid-Karte abgezogen wurden. Das bezweifle ich für einen einmaligen Rückruf... Vom Festnetz kostet der 98 cents, von der Prepaidkarte je nach Anbieter 1,36-2,78 Euro. Siehe:
http://www.teltarif.de/i/sonderrufnummern-prepaid.html


----------



## Captain Picard (24 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				bauernfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Und zu dem Poster, dem 5 Euro von der prepaid-Karte abgezogen wurden. Das bezweifle ich für einen einmaligen Rückruf... Vom Festnetz kostet der 98 cents, von der Prepaidkarte je nach Anbieter 1,36-2,78 Euro. Siehe:
> http://www.teltarif.de/i/sonderrufnummern-prepaid.html


Bei manchen fällt eben der Groschen bzw 10 Eurocent  erst beim zweiten oder dritten Mal 

cp

Wörter auf der Aussterbeliste : Pfennig, Groschen, Mark , Schilling, Taler
"Wer den Pfennig nicht ehrt, ist des Talers nicht wert" weiß bald keiner mehr, was das bedeutet...


----------



## Unregistriert (24 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Laut Auskunft DTMS sind _*alle*_ oben genannten 75 0137-Nummern der Firma "BL Management ApS" zuzuordnen. Für eine eindeutige Zuordnung von dtms-0137-Nummern sind (so dtms) _alle 11 Stellen_ massgeblich... Ich bin sehr gespannt, ob die Bundesnetzagentur das so macht - dann müssten nämlich bei der Meldung zu gesperrten 0137-Spamnummern _erstmals_ 11 Stellen genannt werden - und nicht mehr nur, wie bisher, deren 7.
Das verwundert mich ein wenig...


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ähm, sorry... Quatsch. Bei den 11 Stellen wird wohl 0137 mitgezählt. Das hiesse dann wohl, dass die Firma vermutlich mindestens 15.000 Nummern gehabt hat. Man kann also von einer _sehr hohen Anzahl Betroffener ausgehen_.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Lockrufnummer 01377 7379974015 am 04.03.06

...und ich Trottlel hab 4 mal zurückgerufen. Jetzt bin ich schlauer.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Lockrufnummer 01377 7379974015 am 04.03.06
> 
> ...und ich Trottlel hab 4 mal zurückgerufen. Jetzt bin ich schlauer.


Du bist Geschädigter dieser Nummern? Dann erstatte Anzeige.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Nasenbär schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> bei mir ist die 0137 7661201 aufgeschlagen.



dito. bei mir die selbe nummer.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (28 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Feiertage - es geht wieder los.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nur zur Info: 
Hatte vom So. 23.04.2006 um 20:44 Uhr einen Anruf der Nr. 0137/7661201
auf meinem Firmenhandy. (Leider direkt gelöscht). Rufe grundsätzlich keine Handy-Nrn. zurück, die ich nicht kenne. Anbieter ist indem Fall Vodafone.

Meine Firmenhandynummer wurde seit ich es erhalten habe, bisher weder von mir noch von Kollegen oder Vorgesetzten, weder privat noch geschäftlich herausgegeben.

Werde mehr Initiative zeigen, wenn ich noch mal belästigt werde.
Gruß, Mickey


----------



## Captain Picard (28 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Feiertage - es geht wieder los.


Bietet sich doch: Freitagmittag beginnt das BeamtenWochenende danach drei
 Tage freie Schußbahn, was will das Herz mehr...
(der Dienstag zählt eigentlich auch noch dazu ) 

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

War die Nummer nicht letztes Wochenende schon dran Hat die Bundesnetzagentur nicht reagiert??? Oder werden hier Altlasten gemeldet?


----------



## Unregistriert (28 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Anruf am 28.04.2006 um 17:13 von 013777661201
Habe die Nummer gerade an die  Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet.
*grmpf*


----------



## Kobayashi (28 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Zwei Anrufe in den letzten 2 Wochen

*****

a)
0137-7370213
15.04.2006 (Uhrzeit nicht klar..)
Vodafone

Die Nummer hatte hier wohl noch keiner (??)...per googeln nicht gefunden...

*****

b)
0137-7661201
15.04.2006 17:31 Uhr
Vodafone

*****


----------



## Unregistriert (28 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137-7661201 um 15:41

da hätte ich wohl mal vorher googln sollen


----------



## Unregistriert (28 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Mensch, hab mich grad gewundert was das soll und gleich mal gegooglet. Zum Glück.
Wurde auch angerufen, furchtbare Frechheit.

0137 7661201 um 19:15

hab jedoch nicht drauf reagiert.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Genau das gleiche. Auch grad von er Nummer angerufen worden und erstmal gegoogelt.

So ein bockmist.


----------



## wesches (28 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Vielen Dank! 


Ein bissi google hilft immer weiter.
Bei mir hat diese 0137 Nummer eben auch angerufen. 
Das Handy lag drei Meter entfernt, es hat ein "halbes" Mal geklingelt. 

Mich würde mal interessieren, was passiert, wenn es jemand schafft, abzunehmen. Aber das Klingeln war so kurz, dass dies so gut wie unmöglich ist. 



Viele Grüße,
Andreas


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Bitte Beschwerde an rufnummernspan(at)bnetza.de (Bundesnetzagentur) (Angabe von namen & Anschrift). Sonst  wird das die erste Nummer seit langer Zeit, die öfter als einmal zum Betrug verwendet wird. Wer den entgangenen Anruf dokumentieren kann (Fotro vom Display): Ab zur Polizei, Anzeige erstatten. Dann mit dem Hinweis, dass es nicht um die 1 Euro irgendwas pro Fall geht, sondern um die TAUSENDFACHEN Versuche.


----------



## Reducal (28 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				wesches schrieb:
			
		

> ....was passiert, wenn es jemand schafft, abzunehmen.


...man schafft es nicht und wenn ja einer besonders flink ist, dann kommt das Aufgelegtzeichen.



			
				wesches schrieb:
			
		

> es hat ein "halbes" Mal geklingelt.


Gut umschrieben! Mein "altes" Handy (Siemens SX1) pingt zwar halb, registriert aber nicht mal den Anruf in Abwesenheit.


----------



## Angepingter (28 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

einmaliges Anklingel von Tel: +491377661201 am 28.04.06 um 20:32 Uhr


----------



## Unregistriert (28 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Anruf auf dem Handy von der Nr. 0137-7661201 heute am 28.4.06 um 22.15 Uhr!


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

So eine Scheisse!
Die Nummer 
01377661201
01377 661201
0137-7661201

tauchte bereits letztes Wochenende auf:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=143640#post143640

Beschwerde an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de
mit
- Namen und Anschrift
- Rufnummer / Zeit
- Hinweis darauf, dass die Nummer doch schon letzte Woche aufgefallen ist... Wer hat da gepennt? Versatel? BNA? Beide?

und: dokumentieren falls möglich (Foto vom Display) und Anzeige erwägen.

Ich habe übrigens gerade festgestellt, dass ich schon mehrfach *DIE UNWAHRHEIT ÜBER VERSATEL GEPOSTET HABE*. Es tut mir leid. In einer mail von Versatel habe ich entdeckt:


> Wie gesagt: die Anfrage muss dabei bei uns schriftlich erfolgen; ein Fax ist  dabei die schnellste Möglichkeit, auch für die Bearbeitung der Anfrage.  *Selbstverständlich können diese auch schriftlich per Mail* oder auf dem  Postwege erfolgen.


 Ich habe den Satz überlesen, da die Weigerung der Firma, auf eine mail zu reagieren, gerade der Anlass für die Beschwerde war...

Also geht's auch per mail. Dies habe ich ja auch schon gemacht: AM 23. APRIL.

*info(at)versatel.de*

Ich bin erstaunt über diesen Vorgang.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377661201 hat mich angerufen!
netz : d2 
wann :28.04.2006   22.02Uhr
kann man dagegen was machen???


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Heben Sie Ihren Kopf bitte um mehrere Zentimeter nach oben und nehmen Sie das posting über Ihrem zur Kenntnis. Sollte Sie das zu viel Anstrengung kosten, lesen Sie bitte hier:

1. Beschwerde an rufnummernspam[at]bnetza.de (bitte unbedingt mit Angabe von Namen und Adresse) mit Nennung der Nummer und der Bitte, Massnahmen zu ergreifen.

2. Anfrage bei VERSATEL (per Brief, siehe versatel.de - oder per Fax: 04619099181 oder laut Versatel auch per mail an info(at)versatel.de ). Die sollen der Sache nachgehen, Dir den *LETZTVERANTWORTLICHEN* nennen und Dich darüber auf dem Laufenden halten (damit Du hier wieder berichten kannst, worum ich bitte)

(3. Dokumentation falls möglich per Foto vom Display und an eine Strafanzeige denken:
http://www.kanzlei.biz/cms/0137_-_Anrufe__Die_Rechtliche_Lage.120.0.html )


Sollten noch Unklarheiten bestehen, melden Sie sich hier an und schreiben Sie mir eine "Private Nachricht". 

Dieser Beitrag enthält sublimierte Aggressionen.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (28 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> 01377661201 hat mich angerufen!
> netz : d2
> wann :28.04.2006   22.02Uhr
> kann man dagegen was machen???



Sofortige Beschwerde an rufnummernspam[at]bnetza.de und an Versatel-Süd als Hauptmieterin der Rufnummer. An letztere aber per Fax oder Brief, da diese "Spezialisten" Beschwerden per Mail nicht akzeptieren (Verzögerungstaktik).

Versatel-Süd soll den Namen der Firma mitteilen, an welche diese die MABEZ-Nummer "untervermietet" haben.
Diese Beschwerden sollten alle Angepingten umgehend veranlassen.

Langsam nimmt die Pingerei noch größere Ausmaße an als 2003.

Mal sehen, wann ich mal wieder dran bin (dann bereits zum 14. Mal)


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Sofortige Beschwerde an rufnummernspam[at]bnetza.de und an Versatel-Süd als Hauptmieterin der Rufnummer. An letztere aber per Fax oder Brief, da diese "Spezialisten" Beschwerden per Mail nicht akzeptieren (Verzögerungstaktik).


In einer Antwort der Pressesprecherin von Versatel steht drin, dass die DOCH mails akzeptieren. Eine Mail zu dieser Nummer habe ich am 23. Mai (!) geschickt. Ich kann nur wiederholen, was ich der Firma schon einmal geschrieben habe


> Eine Firma, die kundenfreundlich ist, verzichtet darauf, Bedingungen für
> die  Preisgabe von "Kunden" zu stellen, die Verbraucher betr****.


Die Betroffenen dieses Wochenendes hätten nicht Betroffene dieser Nummer sein können, wenn die Nummer abgeschalten worden wäre. Dass dann halt die nächste Nummer genommen worden wäre, ist kein Argument, falls es jemand vorbringen würde. Ich bin entrüstet und da sollte unbedingt nachgehakt werden bei der BNA und Versatel.

Wenn Versatel Kenntnis davon erlangt, dass mit einer ihrer 0137 gepingt wird, dann gibt's nichts mehr rumzuverzögern: Das ist DEFINITIV nicht mit den Zuteilungsregeln für MABEZ-Nummern konform. 
Die Haltung, die Versatels Pressestelle zum Ausdruck brachte, ist meines Erachtens nicht haltbar:


> Per se können wir nicht davon ausgehen, dass in jedem Falle bereits betrügerisches Verhalten seitens des Kunden vorliegt, dessen Rufnummer Sie beispielsweise auf Ihrem Telefon-Display hatten und versehentlich oder absichtlich zurück gerufen haben. Dies muss im Einzelfall geprüft werden.


Wie kann eine MABEZ-Nummer wie 0137 auf normalem Wege auf dem Display eines Handies erscheinen?


----------



## Webduke (29 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Bin ebenfalls gerade auf die 01377661201 reingefallen.
Habe den Anruf lt. Handy um am 28.04.2006 20:02h erhalten und war einfach zu müde um richtig zu schalten.

meine Mailadresse ist []

Gruß und schönen 1. Mai
Duke

*[Virenscanner: Mail-Adresse entfernt]*


----------



## Webduke (29 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Habe noch ein interessantes Detail vergessen zu sagen:

Die haben mich auf einem D1-Xtracard Handy angerufen, was seit März in dem Wartezustand ist, dass man wieder Aufladen muß.

Mit der Karte wurde sonst seit fast 2 Jahren nicht mehr telefoniert und die ist auch sonst nicht eingebucht im Netz.

Muß also meiner Meinung nach direkt vom Netz abgegriffen werden, oder Zufallsgenerator.

(Hoffe es hat geholfen.)

Duke


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Anruf am 29.04.2006 um 09:49 im O2-Netz, folgende Rufnummer:
01377073392162

Gruß,
Holle


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Anruf erfolgte am 29.04.06, 9:42h ins D1-Netz.
Lockrufnr: 0137-7992571


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Anruf am 29.04.06 11:05 von 01377073392638  (T-D1-Netz)


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,

habe am 29.04.06 um 9:23 einen Ping ins e-Plus Netz von 
01377073391064 erhalten.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (29 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Anruf am 29.04.2006 um 09:49 im O2-Netz, folgende Rufnummer:
> 01377073392162
> 
> Gruß,
> Holle



zugeteilt an: dtms AG, Mainz (wie auch alle anderen MABEZ-Nummern mit 0137-707xxxxxxxxx


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (29 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Anruf erfolgte am 29.04.06, 9:42h ins D1-Netz.
> Lockrufnr: 0137-7992571



zugeteilt an: SNT Multiconnect GmbH & Co. KG, Wilhelm-Hale-Straße 50, 80639 München (wie auch alle anderen 0137-799xxxxxx-MABEZ-Nummern).


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

hiermit melde einen Spam Anruf 

Die übertragene Rufnummer lautet:         0137 707 339 3116

Datum und Uhrzeit des Anrufes:             29.April 2006 11:55:52

Betroffenes Netz:                                E Plus


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Anruf auch bei mir

von +491377661201
am 29.04.06 um 10.32 Uhr

leider erst n a c h dem Rückruf gegooglet
tja, selbst schuld... 

werde 1. vodafone benachrichtigen und 2. ernsthaft über eine Anzeige nachdenken.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2006)

*Lockanruf von 0137 707339*

Lockanruf von 0137 707339 (dtms AG, Isaac-Fulda-Allee 5, 55124 Mainz)
o2 (0179)
heute 12'30 Uhr


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,

heute, Samstag, 29.04.06
anruf (1xklingeln) von 01377073392234 auf E-plus Netz

Grüße
JPR


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

hi.
hab einen lockanruf auf 02 netz erhalten. 29.4.2006


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

29.4.2006 , 12:43 Uhr


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hatte gerade einen Lock-Anruf und bin darauf reingefallen (ich Depp)!
Die Nummer: 0137 7073391080


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

29.04.2006 14 Uhr 17

491377073391071

Netz: D2 Vodafon


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

hier auch 01377661201. stand zum glück grad unter der dusche.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Habe heute am 29.04.06 um 12:55 Lockanruf von Nr.01377073397514
erhalten und dummerweise zurück gerufen.Beim 1Mal war die Leitung tot beim 2Mal hat der Anruf 4 Sekunden gedauert.
Was kann mich das Kosten?


----------



## sunshine (29 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

hola,
bekam heute morgen (sa.29.04.06) um 11.15uhr so nen scheiß anruf,
hab im halbschlaf natürlich au noch zurück gerufen,ich dumme kuh,finde das echt unglaublich.wie können die nur damit durchkommen?
also die nummer war 01377073397806

grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

lockanruf, natürlich darauf reingefallen

Nummer:01377073391957
Zeit: 29/04/06 14:09 uhr
Netz : o2


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137707339xxx
Was wäre ein Pingspam-Wochenende ohne DTMS?

s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=142553#post142553

wer das dokumentieren kann (zB Foto vom Display) soll Anzeige erstatten. 
siehe dazu die Meinung eines Anwalts:
http://www.kanzlei.biz/cms/0137_-_Anrufe__Die_Rechtliche_Lage.120.0.html

bei Beschwerdemails den eigenen Namen und Anschrift angeben
rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de
info(at)dtms.de
qm(at)dtms.de z.Hd. Frau M* 

bei mail an DTMS die Frage nach dem LETZTVERANTWORTLICHEN reinschreiben. Bitte Ergebnisse der Anfragen zeitnah hier mitteilen 

Vielen Dank!


			
				dtms schrieb:
			
		

> Ausschlaggebend zur dtms-seitigen Zuordnung sind  insgesamt elf Stellen der 0137-Service-Rufnummer.



so wie ich das verstehe, ist es egal, was nach den 11 Stellen kommt, bei der weiter oben genannten Nummer scheint aber noch eine zu fehlen:

0137707339?

01377073391xxx
01377073392xxx
das sind also die einzelnen Nummern. Siehe Osterwochenende.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


formerly (and better?) known as EXTRACOM (bis März 2004)
Von Anfang an dabei...
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2003/kw05/s9753.html
("Weiterhin dreiste Abzocke über 0137-Nummern" - 17. Januar *2003*)

siehe www.extrac**.de


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hab heute einen Lockanruf von +491377073390968 erhalten. Werde die Bundesnetzagentur unterrichten


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hab heute (29.04.) nen Lockruf erhalten.

Nummer: 01377073392222
Zeit: 14.40
Netz: E-Plus


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Habe heute auch einen Anruf bekommen. Kam mir aber gleich verdächtig vor, d.h. nichts passiert . Zur Info:

-Nr.: 0137/7073391556
- Uhrzeit: 15:15 Uhr
- Vodafone


----------



## tomtom (29 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> In einer Antwort der Pressesprecherin von Versatel steht drin, dass die DOCH mails akzeptieren. Eine Mail zu dieser Nummer habe ich am 23. Mai (!) geschickt. Ich kann nur wiederholen, was ich der Firma schon einmal geschrieben habe
> 
> Die Betroffenen dieses Wochenendes hätten nicht Betroffene dieser Nummer sein können, wenn die Nummer abgeschalten worden wäre. Dass dann halt die nächste Nummer genommen worden wäre, ist kein Argument, falls es jemand vorbringen würde. Ich bin entrüstet und da sollte unbedingt nachgehakt werden bei der BNA und Versatel.
> 
> ...


bin ebenfalls auf eine 0137 ..... nr reingefallen. 
mir sind aber einige technische dinge unverständlich :  z.b.

eine 0137 nr ist doch wohl nur zum voting gedacht  -  wie kann sie dann als nummer erscheinen, von der aus angerufen wurde ??

wenn wirklich ganze nummern blöcke durchtelefoniert werden, müssen die kosten doch ganz schön hoch sein  -  trotzdem scheinen die abzoc... doch dran zu verdienen ?

und zuletzt : wie ist es technisch machbar, das z.b. 10- oder 100 000 nummern in einem rutsch (z.b. an einem wochenende ) per computer ? durchtelefoniert werden ??

als neuling auf diesem gebiet kann ich mir das alles nicht so recht zusammmenreimen.

grüsse + ein schönes 1. mai wochenende         tomtom


----------



## Reducal (29 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

@ tomtom, zu Frage 1 und 2:

die Votingnummer selbst wurde lediglich als Absenderkennung eingepflegt, damit es den Anschein hat, dass man damit angerufen worden ist und den Anruf versäumt hat;
die Kosten sind gering, da ja durch den Ping keine Verbindung zu Stande kommt


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

29.04.2006
11:45 h
D2 Vodafone
Nr. 0137-7073390034
Hab nicht zurück gerufen 
Hatte so einen Fall vor knapp 2 Jahren sollte ca. 25 € für 6 Sekunden bezahlen.
Ging bis zum Anwalt. Jetzt ist Ruhe.
Grüße und immer schön wach sein beim Rückruf
Peter


----------



## tomtom (29 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> @ tomtom, zu Frage 1 und 2:
> 
> die Votingnummer selbst wurde lediglich als Absenderkennung eingepflegt, damit es den Anschein hat, dass man damit angerufen worden ist und den Anruf versäumt hat;
> die Kosten sind gering, da ja durch den Ping keine Verbindung zu Stande kommt


ja, das verstehe ich  -  es kommt ja keine verbindung zustande.

wenn ich eine der firmen anrufe + gebe mich als kunde aus, der eine oder viele 0137 nr mieten möchte  -  verkaufen die einem dann das ganze abzoc... programm ( incl. durchtelefonieren der nummernblöcke ? )

die müssen dann doch wissen, das ich kein " legales " geschäft im sinn habe.

     tmtm


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137-7073396019
am 29.4.2006 um 16:41
auf eine 0172-Vodafone-Nummer.
Grüße HF


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hatte einen Anruf in Abwesenheit.
Nr.: 01377073398818

Marina


----------



## unregistriert (29 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Spam Anruf auf Debitel/Vodafone 0173 Netz
Nummer:0137 707 3392396
Zeitpunkt: 29.04.06  15:16h
Joachim Horn


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Spam-Anruf auf Vodafon
am 29.04.2006 um 08:17 Uhr mit der Rufnummer:
+491377073392557
Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Heute Spam-Anruf eingegangen
Nummer: 01377661201
Uhrzeit: 17:10:03

War zum Glück weg. Kostet das eigntlich auch, wenn man abnimmt (falls es dazu kommt) oder nur wenn man zurückruft?


----------



## Alex2000 (29 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nummer: +491377073399252
Uhrzeit: 16:52 (heute, 29.04.2006)
Mobilfunknetz: O2


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nummer: +49 137 7073394794
Zeit: 18:22 (29.04.2006)
Netz: D2-Vodafone

dtms AG


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo

Am 29.04.2006 
um 19.00 
von der Nummer  0137 7073392947


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Na dann will ich auch mal:
0137 707 339 4570 - heute, 29.04.2006 17:37h


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

habe heute auch einen Lockanruf bekommen mit der Tel. Nr. 0137-7661201 erhalten, Bertreiber ist die Firma Versatel, die habe ich jetzt ersteinmal angeschrieben um raus zu bekommen an wenn die die Nr. vermietet haben.

Da ich von Strafanzeigen nicht viel halte, denke ich ist es das beste die Verantwortlichen abzupassen, dann einen Sack über den Kopf und den Rest könnt Ihr Euch ja denken.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137 7073398055
29.04.2006 16:24
E-Plus


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377073399440
29-april 12:50
e+


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

(+49) 01377073391784
29.04.2006 um 18:18h


netz: O2


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Die Mainzer Firma dtms hat da wohl einen kompletten Block an die Betrüger vermietet und kassiert ganz unschuldig mit...
01377073391 bis 01377073399, wenn ich das richtig sehe - eigentlich völlig egal, den man hat ja Nummern genug. 
Noch einmal eine Frage, die ich schon lange stellte: Was passiert mit dem Anteil des Gaunergeldes, der dtms zusteht?


----------



## sascha (30 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

siehe dazu auch hier http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=144879#post144879


----------



## Unregistriert (30 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

habe einen lockanruf erhalten:

Nr. 0137 7073390375
30.04.06  8.15 Uhr
O2


----------



## Unregistriert (30 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

+491377073397956
30.04.06 09:59

O2


----------



## Unregistriert (30 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

30.04.2006 12:12 uhr 0137-7073398710


----------



## Unregistriert (30 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

sry, für ohne format, hier nochmal richtig:
+491377073398710
30.04.2006 12:12 uhr 
e-plus


----------



## Unregistriert (30 April 2006)

*0137 Lockanrufe*

Neue Welle der 0137 Lockanrufe. Diesmal von einer Nummer die der Fa. dtms zugeordnet ist.

0137 707 ......


----------



## Unregistriert (30 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

einmaliges Anklingel von Tel: +491377661201 am 22.04.06 um 19:29 Uh


----------



## Unregistriert (30 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Mehrmaliges Anklingeln von der Rufnummer:

0137 / 70733951

Habe dies der Bundesnetzagentur per Email bereits mitgeteilt.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Einmaliges Anklingeln von 0137/7073396618 
am 29.04.2006
um 17:43
Netz: D2


----------



## Unregistriert (30 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Habe heute morgen auch so einen Anruf gekriegt:
30.04.2006
9:42
O2

Gruß

Jarek


----------



## Brodyy (30 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Habe auch so einen Anruft bekommen:



0137-7073397040



Und ich Blödmann habe zurückgerufen...


----------



## Unregistriert (30 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Sorry fehlte natürlich noch die Tel. Nummer!

Datum: 30.04.2006
Uhrzeit:  9:42
von: 01377073398819
Netz: O2

Gruß

Jarek


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Brodyy schrieb:
			
		

> Habe auch so einen Anruf bekommen:
> 0137-7073397040
> Und ich Blödmann habe zurückgerufen...


Du "Blödmann" bist einem B* auf den Leim gegangen und solltest alles tun, diesem B* ein Ende zu bereiten. Investiere Zeit in eine Beschwerde an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de, in eine mail an info(at)dtms.de oder qm(at)dtms.de - jeweils mit Namen und Anschrift und dann evtl. noch in eine Anzeige, am besten wäre, du könntest dein Display fotografieren als Beweismittel.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,

heute 30.04.2006  06:21 Uhr
Nr.: 0137 7073398758   Netz: O2

Freundliche Grüsse
Reto


----------



## Unregistriert (30 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

29.4.2006, 18:16 Uhr
01377073396764
O2


----------



## .ki (30 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

30.04.2006 14:53

0137 707 3391009
zugeteilt dtms AG
netz: vodafone d2

mfg
.ki


----------



## Unregistriert (30 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137-707 339 2829#
(0)137 707 zugeteilt dtms AG

30.04.06 - 14.32h

02 netz 

am 25.3. habe ich den ersten anruf erhalten - toll, wenn das jetzt so weitergeht -

super - dass meine nummer jetzt herumgereicht wird - das nervt wirklich - bei mir geht jetzt jedesmal eine e-mail an 
bundesnetzagentur und anbieter raus !!!!

weiss eigentlich jemand, wie der stand der bundesnetzagentur ist, bzw. ob diese Unternehmen irgendwann zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden ???

gruss wonderwomen


----------



## Jens25 (30 April 2006)

*April 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo Forum!

Auch ich habe heute mal so einen Anruf mit Beigeschmack erhalten. 

Uhrzeit: 15:48 Uhr
Netz: D1
Tel.Nr des Anrufers: 0137 / 70 73 39 17 03

->  aus der Rufnummerngasse, die der dtms AG in Mainz zugeordnet ist, wie auch im neuesten Artikel auf computerbetrug.de verzeichnet. TelNr ist noch nicht in der dortigen Liste. Bitte anhängen!


Meldung an BNetzA folgt.

Viel Erfolg beim "Gegensteuern" wünscht

Jens


----------



## sternenfee (30 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo  
habe heute um 11.51 ebenfalls einen Anruf mit folgender Nummer erhalten : +491377073391738 mein Handy- Provider ist o2!

MfG Fee


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



> TelNr ist noch nicht in der dortigen Liste. Bitte anhängen!


Laut dtms sind 11 Stellen entscheidend für die Zuordnung. Vielleicht kann man das ja bis morgen noch ordnen, jedenfalls gehört Deine 
01377073391703 zu der Nummer 01377073391xxx und ist dort eine von 1000 Unternummern, ebenso wie z.B. die unter Dir genannte
01377073391738. 
Man kann annehmen, dass dieses Wochenende der gesamte Block drankommt, also
01377073390000 bis 01377073399999 - Also 10000 "Gauner's little helpers" aus dem unerschöpflichen Reservoir der dtms...

Übrigens:


> Viel Erfolg beim "Gegensteuern" wünscht


Gerade aus den oben genannten Gründen (jede Nummer nur 1x missbraucht?) ist es dringend nötig, dass jeder Betroffene sich selbst beschwert.

1. mail an info(at)dtms.de oder qm(at)dtms.de mit Namen und Anschrift und Bitte um Nennung des Letztverantwortlichen, den dtms erfahrungsgemäss binnen 48 Stunden schrifdtlich bekannt gibt. Das dann hier melden.

2. mail an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de (bitte ebenfalls mit Namen und Anschrift). Beschwerde wegen der NUmmer, Datum angeben

3. Strafanzeige (vorläufig gegen Unbekannt) wegen Betrug. Dazu
3a) falls möglich Dokumentation (Foto vom Display)
3b) Bitte um Klärung der Verantwortlichkeiten, dazu Hinweis auf dtms
3c) Hinweis auf Beurteilung der Aktionen als Betrug durch Staatsanwaltschaft Augsburg
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2003/kw13/s10258.html

Was dabei rauskommt?
 Wahrscheinlich das da:
http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=94



> Wer damals in die Irre geführt wurde und die 0137-Nummer auf seinem Handydisplay zurückgerufen hat, bleibt auf seinem Schaden sitzen. Der wird für den Einzelnen zwar wirklich nur gering gewesen sein, angesichts der Vielzahl von Opfern dürften sich aber der oder die Verursacher und die beteiligten Nummernbetreiber durchaus die berühmte „goldene Nase“ verdient haben. Eine Strafe droht ihnen dafür nicht…



Daher:
4. Kurze Meldung an den zuständigen Bundestagsabgeordneten mit der Frage, warum die Politik es zulässt, dass Woche für Woche Tausende Bürger betrogen werden ohne Folgen.

Wenn dtms und die anderen das nicht in den Griff kriegen, muss man die Nummern halt verbieten. Oder man sagt wenigstens klar, was Sache ist, dass nämlich die Interessen der Bürger dem Gesetzgeber scheissegal sind.


----------



## sascha (30 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Sollten unter den Betroffenen der diesmaligen Lockanruf-Welle Handybesitzer aus dem Großraum Osnabrück sein, bitte meldet euch kurz an und schreibt mir eine Nachricht/Mail. Weitere Infos gibts dann.

Danke,

Sascha
Admin


----------



## Unregistriert (30 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

25.03.06 0137-7130110

30.04.06: 0137-7073399711

D2 Netz


----------



## Unregistriert (30 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Uhrzeit: 15:38 Uhr
Netz: E+1
Tel.Nr des Anrufers: 0137 / 70 73 39 56 19


----------



## Unregistriert (30 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo hatte heute den 30.4.2006 um 17.58 Uhr einen Anruf von 01377073392443


----------



## Unregistriert (30 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Datum: 30.04.06 - 18:42
Tel: +49 137 707 3396753
Netz: D1
(0)137 707 zugeteilt dtms AG


----------



## daba (30 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Habe heute auch einen Anruf bekommen:

30.04.06 10:34 Uhr
Nummer: 01377 073392386 
Netz D1

Komme aus dem Großraum Bielefeld, was dem Großraum Osnabrück schon sehr nahe kommt.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

der damalige anruf vom:

25.3.06  11.30
Rufnummer: 0137-7130171
(0)137 713 zugeteilt Mcn tele.com AG

wurd der fa. mitgeteilt und die Antwort kam prompt:

Die Service-Rufnummer wurde zum angegebenen Zeitpunkt von folgender
Firma genutzt:

Studio 911 Ltd.
c/o Mr. R. C. 
95 Wilton Road Suite 3
SW1V 1BZ London
UK

Die von Ihnen erwähnte Rufnummer wurde, sofort als uns die missbräuchliche Nutzung bekannt wurde, abgeschaltet.

grüsse 
wonderwomen


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> der damalige anruf vom:
> 25.3.06  11.30
> Rufnummer: 0137-7130171
> (0)137 713 zugeteilt Mcn tele.com AG
> ...



Ja ja, is ja toll von mcn-tele. Nur dass der panamaische Anwalt R*C* damit nichts zu tun hat.

Der Anwalt leitet die  Beschwerden weiter an eine Firma in England  (wahrscheinlich handelt es sich hierbei um eine identifizierbare Firmenregistrierfirma mit deutscher Kontakt-Telefonnummer, die die angegebene Adresse benützt) und die meldet sich dann nicht...


> The company was incorporated by one of my corporate clients in the UK, whose name I cannot tell you for obvious reasons



Hätte jemand eine Anzeige gemacht und würde ich davon wissen, könnte ich gerne Tipps geben, wie man da weiter forschen könnte. Vielleicht bei der "German Panamaian Chamber of Commerce", deren Direktor der Kanzleikollege von C* ist...

(P.S.: Lustig. Ich habe mir gerade die e-mail an mcn-tele angeschaut, die mit Angabe von "Studio 911 Ltd" beantwortet wurde - aus irgendeinem Grund hatte ich _überhaupt keine 0137-Nummer_ in der mail angegeben. Nur einen link in dieses Forum... Man liest also offenbar mit oder hat ein Standardschreiben verschickt, ohne die mail zu lesen)

Das waren, u.a., die Nummern:

01377130040
01377130070
01377130080
01377130110
01377130150
01377130160
01377130161
01377130171
01377130190

Von der Bundesnetzagentur als gesperrt veröffentlicht:
01377130011 
01377130120 
01377130123 
01377130125 
01377130126 
01377130127 
01377130128 
01377130129 
01377130140 
01377130448 
01377133533

Da ist keine der oben genannten Nummern dabei. Seltsam. War mcn denn vorher schon 'mal in so etwas verwickelt gewesen?


----------



## daba (30 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ich nochmal - jetzt auch registriert.

Eine kleine Anregung:

Vielleicht sollte man das Musterschreiben, was von http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php verlinkt ist, ebenfalls mal in item0 dieses Threads verlinken. Und als Datei-Typ würde ich mir ein sicheres pdf- oder .txt-Format wünschen. 

Ansonsten Mail an dtms und bnetza ist raus.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				daba schrieb:
			
		

> ...Vielleicht sollte man das Musterschreiben, was von http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php verlinkt ist, ebenfalls mal in item0 dieses Threads verlinken.


Gute Idee. Hier ist es mal als Anhang (txt)
Müsste aber mal jemand lesen, ob es noch aktuell ist


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> ...Mcn tele.com AG...
> 
> Von der Bundesnetzagentur als gesperrt veröffentlicht:
> 01377130011 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=96893#96893
> ...



Leider konnte ich nirgends lesen, wer als Verantwortlicher genannt wurde 
Meint jemand, dass es Sinn macht, die BNA zu fragen?


----------



## Unregistriert (30 April 2006)

*0137 Anruf*

im 0172-Netz wurde ich von der 
Nummer 01377073397078
am 30.04.2006 15:28 angerufen.
Habe nicht zurueckgerufen - bin 
aber von solchen Sachen schon 
genervt!!!

Den Burschen soll das Handwerk 
gelegt werden.


Gruss
VON

_Fake-Email-Adresse gelöscht MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (30 April 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Gerade so einen Anruf gehabt, ein Mal durchklingeln lassen, das wars.
Habe  mit unterdrückter Nummer zurück gerufen, weil mir das doch ein wenig spanisch vorkam und ich über diese Problematik mich erst informiert hatte als der Anruf sofort abgebrochen wurde (denke mal, weil ich die Nummer nicht mitgeschickt habe).

Also...

Die Nummer ist: 01377073391
Anruf kam um 22:38 Uhr
Mein Netzbetreiber ist O2 (wobei die Nummer 0174... ursprünglich von Vodafone) kommt.

Habe auch mal versucht im Internet was zu der Nummer raus zu finden, aber momentan spuckt nicht mal google ein Ergebnis aus!


----------



## sascha (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



> Müsste aber mal jemand lesen, ob es noch aktuell ist



Nachdem ich das Ding vorgestern entworfen und gestern online gestellt habe, dürfte es zumindest einigermaßen aktuell sein...


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hatte einen Anruf am 29.04.06, 12:44 von +491377073395383 über Vodafone und
am 30.04.06, 14:31 von +491377073395859 über O2


----------



## Martin (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo zusammen,

haette nicht gedacht, dass es mir auch passieren kann. Heute (1.5.2006), um 10:30 erhielt ich einen Kurzanruf von der Rufnummenr: +49 137 707 3391 971 auf meinem Handy (Netz T-Mobile). Natuerlich rief ich zureuck ohne richtig auf die Nummer zu achten. Zweimal, da ich ich beim ersten Mal kein Klingelzeichen erhielt. Als es auch beim zweiten Mal nicht klingelte, bin ich allerdings misstrauisch geworden und fing an im Netz nach dieser Rufnummer zu suchen. So bin ich hier gelandet.

Ich finde es unertraeglich und zum Schreien, wie schmerzfrei und mit welchen Mitteln die Betrueger mittlerweile agieren! Es kann nicht sein, dass man diesen gegenueber voellig hilflos da steht! Ich werde trotz des "kleinen" Betrages sofort eine Beschwerde bei der Bundesnetzagentur einreichen. Das ist das wenigste, was ich machen kann.

Martin


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Martin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es unertraeglich und zum Schreien, wie schmerzfrei
> und mit welchen Mitteln die Betrueger mittlerweile agieren!


was heißt mittlerweile? Das Thema geht ins vierte Jahr und vom Gesetzgeber 
über BNetzA bis  zu den Providern (die dabei kräftig mitverdienen) wird tatenlos zugesehen 

cp


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ich bin gerade von der Nummer 0137-7073399275 angerufen worden.
Vorsicht! Guido Zajonz 1. Mai 2006


----------



## progpower (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo, bin auch angerufen worden von +491377661201. Und ich Dussel hab auch noch 2mal zurückgerufen, weil ich grad im Auto saß und die Stimme nicht richtig gehört habe. Wie wärs denn mit ner Sammelklage?


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > Müsste aber mal jemand lesen, ob es noch aktuell ist
> 
> 
> Nachdem ich das Ding vorgestern entworfen und gestern online gestellt habe, dürfte es zumindest einigermaßen aktuell sein...


Sorry, Sascha! Ich hab's mir halt net angekuckt... Verzeihung
:steinigung:


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				progpower schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wärs denn mit ner Sammelklage?


@Heiko 
wie wäre es mit einem Script, das dieses Wort beim Posten  sofort hierhin verlinkt.. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882
oder für die Zweifler  hierhin
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sammelklage


> In Deutschland sind Sammelklagen in der Form der Class action nicht zulässig.


cp


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Habe nicht zurückgerufen...
Nummer: 01377073392995
Netz: O2
Zeit: 01.05.2006, 09:26 Uhr

Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nummer : 0137 7661202
Datum : 01.05.2006
Zeitpunkt : 10:59 Uhr
Und ich Idiot hab im Halbschlaf auch noch zurückgerufen!!!!


----------



## tomtom (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> was heißt mittlerweile? Das Thema geht ins vierte Jahr und vom Gesetzgeber
> über BNetzA bis  zu den Providern (die dabei kräftig mitverdienen) wird tatenlos zugesehen
> 
> cp


"....über BNetzA bis zu den Providern (die dabei kräftig mitverdienen) wird tatenlos zugesehen "
die provider verdienen mit, aber es muss doch auch firmen geben, die über schnelle telefonanlagen oder warscheinlich über PC die ping anrufe technisch durchführen  -  die müssen doch wissen , das dies nicht legal ist.
ich kapiere den technischen ablauf nicht so richtig, nachdem man einen 0137 nummernblock gemietet hat.
weis jemand mehr darüber ??
es nervt auf jeden fall schwer !!!!


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				tomtom schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber es muss doch auch firmen geben, die über schnelle telefonanlagen oder warscheinlich über PC die ping anrufe technisch durchführen  -  die müssen doch wissen , das dies nicht legal ist...


Erzähl das doch dem Staatsanwalt Deiner Wahl...
Interessant: 





			
				Servicenummernanbieter schrieb:
			
		

> Laut neuester Auflage durch die Regulierungsbehörde                    dürfen 0137-Rufnummern nur mit Vorlage der Geschäftidee                    und unter Mitteilung, wo und wann diese Rufnummer(n) in TV,                    Rundfunk oder Zeitung veröffentlicht werden sollen, freigeschaltet                    werden.


Weiss jemand mehr? Es wird ja wohl kaum so sein, dass jemand offiziell 0137-Nummern für ping-Anrufe anmeldet...


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nr. +491377073394885
01.05.2006 13:48:48
Netz: Vodafone


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377073394040
01.05.06  um  08.12 Uhr
E+/ Ay Yildiz


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,
Datum: 01.05.06
Zeit: 14:02
Nummer: 01377992571
Netz: D1

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137-7992571
01377992571

Scheinbar eine Einzelnummer:

(0)137 799 zugeteilt SNT Multiconnect GmbH & Co. KG 
(ehemals Extracom)
Geschäftsführung: 	Joachim B*
Harry W*
SNT Multiconnect GmbH & Co. KG
Wilhelm-Hale-Str. 50
80639 München

www.extrac**.de
www.snt-multiconn***.de



> Unser Kundenservice steht Ihnen unter der kostenlosen Rufnummer 0800 - 39 87 22 6, von 													Montag bis Freitag von 9.00 Uhr bis 18.00 Uhr gerne zur Verfügung.



Bitte unter
info[at]snt-multiconnect.de

nach dem "Letztverantwortlichen" fragen.


mail an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de (mit Namen & Anschrift): Beschwerde über den Vorfall

evtl. Handydisplay fotografieren als Beweismittel f. Strafanzeige

s.a.
http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php

Ergänzung: im Oktober 2005 war SNT mal dabei
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=123106#post123106
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=46039&postcount=12
(Zum letzten link: Was ist wohl aus der K*W* geworden?)


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01.05.2006   12:53
+491377073394348
Netz: D2


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Investiere Zeit in eine Beschwerde an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de, in eine mail an info(at)dtms.de oder qm(at)dtms.de (DTMS ist der Inhaber der Nummer) - jeweils mit Namen und Anschrift und dann evtl. noch in eine Anzeige, am besten wäre, du könntest dein Display fotografieren als Beweismittel.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40252
http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ping Anruf erhalten.

Nummer: +49 1377 661202
Netz: D1 (T-Mobil)
Zeit: 01.05.06 16.54

Mail an Netzagentur ist raus.

mfg

      M.Baehr


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo, 

heute 1.05.2006 Lockanruf von 013770733927 um 12:34 erhalten!
Ich bin Teilnehmer im D1 Netz.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nummer : 0137 7661202
Datum : 01.05.2006
Zeitpunkt : 18:46 Uhr


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nummer: 0137-707-3392637
Datum: 01.05.2006, 18:53
Netz: O2 (0179-497****)

Mail an Netzagentur geht gleich raus.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,

ich erhielt heute folgenden Anruf:

Nummer: 0137-707-3399805
Datum: 01.05.2006, 11:00
Netz: E-Plus 0178 - xxx

Mail an Netzagentur und dmts AG ist raus


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hatte einen Anruf in Abwesenheit +491377992571
 am 01.Mai 2006 um 15.01 Uhr im Vodafone-Netz.
zottel_kater


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,

Anruf (1 mal Klingeln) von 
+491377661202 
Montag 1.Mai, 19:43 Uhr

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,

Anruf (1 mal Klingeln) in Vodafone Netz von 
+491377661202 
Montag 1.Mai, 19:43 Uhr


Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

hallo, 

bin eben um 20:01h angeklingelt worden.
habe vodafone.
die nummer lautet: 01377073399834.

bye


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137 7073399164
01.05.2006 20:56
o2


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ich bin Samstagabend gegen 22:30Uhr von folgender Nummer angerufen worden:
0137707339962
Laut Bundesnetzagentur gehört die Nummer zur dtms AG
Da mir die Nummer aber schon komisch vorgekommen ist, habe ich erst gar nicht zurückgerufen! Werde jetzt bei Eplus direkt mal eine Sperrung der Nummern beantragen..


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Wenn alle Betroffenen eine mail schreiben an dtms und die beantworten jede mail schriftlich, dann kostet das dtms 55cts pro Nummer plus die Arbeitszeit ihrer reizenden Qualitätsmanagerin. 
Fürs nächste Mal kommt mir da eine bitterböse Idee...
:stumm:


----------



## Reducal (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

...wer sagt eigentlich, dass sie auskunftverpflichtet sind? Für Bürgeranfragen mag die Auskunft gratis sein, bei Behördenanfragen hingegen schlägt die DTMS gnadenlos zu.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nummer: 01377073391784
Zeit: 21:33:12
Datum: 01.05.06
Netz: e-plus


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137707 3397585
14.30 am 01. Mai 06 Vodafone


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01737073399190
29.04.06
07:21 Uhr

Gerade als ich im Ausland war....Zufall oder gezielte Abzocke?


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...wer sagt eigentlich, dass sie auskunftverpflichtet sind? Für Bürgeranfragen mag die Auskunft gratis sein, bei Behördenanfragen hingegen schlägt die DTMS gnadenlos zu.


Das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst, oder? Willst Du damit sagen, dass DTMS Geld dafür kriegt, dass sie den Behörden sagen, wer ihr Geschäftspartner ist, der die Leute schädigt (und an dem die doch mitverdienen, zumindest ist mir nichts Gegenteiliges bekannt)


----------



## Phänomenologe (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> ...dass DTMS Geld dafür kriegt, dass sie den Behörden sagen, wer ihr Geschäftspartner ist, der die Leute schädigt


....pro angefragte Nummer 25 € - und niemand verwehrt sich dagegen. Eine Anfrage bei der BNA ergab sogar, dass Auskünfte nach dem TKG unreguliert sind, d. h. man könnte auch 100 € dafür verlangen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Phänomenologe schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also lohnt es sich ja diesmal, die Nummern nur 11stellig zu erfragen. Dann sind es "nur" 250 Euro Bonus, den DTMS erhält. Bei (von mir sopekulativ angenommenen) 10000 Nummern würde dtms ja 250000 Euro für die Auskunft kriegen.
Ich fasse es nicht...


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo, wurden am 30.04.06 14:16Uhr angerufen und haben zweimal zurückgerufen.
01377073394442

Gruß
Ernst


----------



## SebastianS (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Nasenbär schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TimoNRW (1 Mai 2006)

*0137....*

1 Anruf in Abwesenheit auf Handy:

0137-7073391899

1.05.06

22:39 Uhr

Natürlich nich zurückgerufen.Wie kann ich herausfinden wer da hintersteckt?


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Mai 2006)

*Aw: 0137....*



			
				TimoNRW schrieb:
			
		

> 1 Anruf in Abwesenheit auf Handy:
> 0137-7073391899
> 1.05.06
> 22:39 Uhr
> Natürlich nich zurückgerufen.Wie kann ich herausfinden wer da hintersteckt?


dtms sagt dir das, wenn Du artig sagst, wie Du heisst und wo du wohnst. Sogar postalisch.
mail an info(at)dtms.de oder qm(at)dtms.de
Die sollen Dir den LETZTVERANTWORTLICHEN nennen für die Nummer (bzw. den Block 01377073391xxx).

was wurde denn daraus:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38440 ?


----------



## TimoNRW (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Danke hab mcih bei per Mail bei der BnetzA beschwert und seperat an DTMS geschrieben mit Post Adresse.

Aus den anderen Fall ist soweit nix passiert meines Wissens wurden die Rufnummernblöcke komplett gesperrt.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Auf meinem Handy hatte ich heute, am 01.05.06, um 20.33 Uhr einen Lockanruf von:

0137 70 73 39 44 63


----------



## thomaster (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377661202
02.05.06
00:10 Uhr


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Heute, 02.05.06, 00.05 Uhr

01377661202


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo, hatte einen 0137er Anruf, keine Ahnung wie ich zu der Ehre komme! :-(

Nummer: 0137-707-33-949-28
Uhrzeit: 21.29 Uhr
Datum: 30.04.2006

Lieben Gruss
Mo


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nummer: 0137 70 73 39 68 86
Netz: Vodafone
Zeit: 01.05.06 16:52 Uhr


----------



## dieschönemünchnerin (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Salve...

01.05.06 / 9.10 Uhr (welch gemeiner Weckruf am Feiertag)
0137/7073396410
Bin bei T-Mobile D1 (heißt das noch so?!?!?)...

Keine Ahnung, woher der kam...wollte auch nicht zurückrufen, da das doch ein klitzebisserl teuer ist...

Schönen Tag euch noch...
dsm


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nummer:   0137 707 3390478
Zeitpunkt: 1. 5. 2006 14:09


----------



## Unregistriert_Heike (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,
habe am 28.04.2006 um 23.45 Uhr einen Anruf in Abwesenheit von 01377661201 auf dem Handy gehabt. Habe aber nicht zurück gerufen da es sich um eine 0137 Nr. handelt. Soll ich mich trotzdem bei rufnummernspan(at)bnetza.de beschweren???


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert_Heike schrieb:
			
		

> Habe aber nicht zurück gerufen da es sich um eine 0137 Nr. handelt. Soll ich mich trotzdem bei rufnummernspan(at)bnetza.de beschweren???



Unbedingt. Je mehr Beschwerden vorliegen,  umso eher ist die Chance 
gegeben, dass die BNetzA aus ihrem Tiefschlaf  aufwacht und endlich mal ihre 
Regulierungsmöglichkeiten wahnimmt 
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni...36e7cad96d,0/Nummernverwaltung/_ss37_18t.html


> Die Bundesnetzagentur  teilt aber auf Antrag im Sinne von Einzelfallentscheidungen
> Rufnummernblöcke (RNB) der Struktur (0)137 xxx yyyy an lizenzierte Betreiber von Tk-Netzen zu,
> wenn der Antragsteller glaubhaft macht, dass er kurzfristig MABEZ-Dienste anbieten will.


Ich frage mich, wie jemand glaubhaft macht, dass er kurzfristig Rufnummern im  Zehntausenderpack  benötigt.

cp


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe: Wieder neue Opfer – Politik schlaeft weiter*

bei mir war's zum ersten Mal am Sonntag 19:19:
0137-7073397535
Netz: D2


----------



## TimoNRW (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Dialer mit Rufnummern außerhalb der Rufnummerngasse (0)9009

Missbrauch von Rufnummern

Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXX,

ich kann Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Rufnummer 01377371070, die im Netz der Firma dtms AG, Isaac-Fulda-Allee 5, 55124 Mainz geschaltet war, inzwischen abgeschaltet  ist.

Zuteilungsnehmer/Rufnummerninhaber des Rufnummernblocks 0137 737...(ohne die letzten 4 Ziffern) ist ebenfalls die Firma dtms AG. Wem die dtms die o.a. Rufnummer zur Nutzung überlassen hat, ist uns nicht bekannt.

Ich hoffe, Ihnen damit weitergeholfen zu haben.

Für weitere Auskünfte stehe ich Ihnen selbstverständlich gern zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
XXXXXX XXXXXX
mailto: [email protected]
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de <http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de> 
fon 0291/9955-206
fax 01805/734870-9008

Bundesnetzagentur
Außenstelle Meschede
Postfach 11 51 
59851 Meschede


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

+40 1377 073399570 beim Kurzurlaub in Holland am 01.05.2006 um 14.26h


----------



## TimoNRW (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Schade BNetzA mögen die zwar die 0137 737 gesperrt haben aber zur Zeit läuft doch die 0137-707 Welle


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137737 ist einer der dtms-Blocks. Der wird wohl nicht komplett gesperrt werden. An einen so nachhaltigen Eingriff kann ich nicht glauben. Diese Blocks werden zu 10000 Stück vergeben - und da dtms diese intern jeweils in Tausenderblocks weiter gibt, betrifft ein Block (0137737xxxxyyy) jeweils 10.000.000 Nummern. Das ist also ein Missverständnis, nehme ich an. In der Sperrdatenbank der Bundesnetzagentur sind nur 11stellige Nummern enthalten. Wenn also eine dtms-Nummer gesperrt wurde, betrifft das immer die 1000 Unternummern.

Warum steht da eigentlich beim TimoNRW "Dialer ausserhalb der 0900"? Betraf die Sperre einen der 0137-Dialer?


> Dialer mit Rufnummern außerhalb der Rufnummerngasse (0)9009
> Missbrauch von Rufnummern
> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXX,
> ich kann Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Rufnummer 01377371070, die im Netz der Firma dtms AG, Isaac-Fulda-Allee 5, 55124 Mainz geschaltet war, inzwischen abgeschaltet ist.


Das war doch kein Dialer !?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=123567#post123567

Jedenfalls:


> Schade BNetzA mögen die zwar die 0137 737 gesperrt haben aber zur Zeit läuft doch die 0137-707 Welle


 Nein! Dieses Wochenende lief die 0137707339xxxx-Welle.


----------



## TimoNRW (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Die antwort kam von [email protected] habe aber die Mail mit der Beschwerde an [email protected] geschickt.


----------



## HerbE (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Habe jetzt irgendwann am WE einen Lockanruf von 01377073391392 auf ein Eplus Handy bekommen....und leideer auch zurückgerufen!


----------



## Walter (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nummer: 0137 707 339 4537
Zeit: 29.04.2006 um 17:50 Uhr
Netz: d2

Meldung an Bundesnetzagentur ist erfolgt.
Anfrage an dtms wird noch gemacht.

Hinweis: Der Anruf erfolgte mit Sicherheit durch automatisches "Durchprobieren" von Rufnummern, da die betroffene Mobil-Nummer in keinem Verzeichnis steht und nicht an Außenstehende weitergegeben wird.
Es handelt sich um eine geschäftlich genutzte Nummer für die Rufbereitschaft.

Käme hier evtl. zusätzlich zum UWG / Eingriff in das Persönlichkeitsrecht auch noch Eingriff in den Gewerbebetrieb in Frage?
(Schaden durch Rückruf ist nicht entstanden, da ich grundsätzlich nicht zurückrufe).


----------



## DerRebi (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Mai 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo

Also mich hat es auch erwischt.

Rufnummer +491377073391075
Uhrzeit 08:12
Datum 01.05.2006
T-Mobile D1

Habe 2 mal vom Handy Zurückgerufen und 1 mal vom Festnetz, da ich eigentlich einen Anruf erwartet von einer Person aus dem Norden Deutschlands, der ich nur meine Nummer mitgeteilt hatte.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Achja.

Email an Bundesnetzagentur und dtmsAG habe ich auch veschickt.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo, Anruf erfolgte am 01.05.06 14:45 auf D2-CallYa-Karte; Lockruf-Nr.: 0137-7992571


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hi,

mich hatte am 01.05.06 um 23.51 Uhr einen Anruf in Abwesenheit von der Nummer: 0137 7661202 
Mein Netz: Vodafone D2

Gruss Volker

[email protected]


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

zur 01377992571
bitte hier klicken

zur 01377661202 
bitte hier klicken


----------



## littlebird's prompter (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe heute folgende Antwort der britischen Firmenregistrierklitsche zugespielt bekommen. Dabei handelt es sich offenbar um die Antwort auf eine Anfrage, also nicht eine Antwort auf die weitergeleitete Anfrage aus Panama. Es muss sich hierbei um Verarsche handeln!


> Dear Sir.
> We can certainly assist you and answer your questions. We would however have to charge a consultation fee. *Looking at the number of questions you have I suggest a retainer of 3.500,- Euro would cover the initial discussion*. If
> you agree to this fee, please let me know your full contact details so we
> can invoice you accordingly.
> ...



Da bleibt einem die Spucke weg. Na, das werde ich mal dem panamaischen Anwalt stecken, dessen Namen hier in den Dreck gezogen wurde... Und dem Herren, der mir netterweise diese mail gab, werde ich wohl einen Kurzlehrgang in englischen Kraftausdrücken geben.

with kind regards
Jeremy Littlebird


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Bekam am 01.05.06 um 15.17 Uhr einen Lockanruf!!

Nummer: 0137/7992571


----------



## thrill (2 Mai 2006)

*In die 0137-Falle getappt*

Hallo erstmal 

bin durch etwas googlen auf eure Seite gestoßen, da ich am Wochenende zum ersten mal auf so eine blöde 0137 Nummer reingefallen bin. Hät nie gedacht das mich das treffen kann, weil ich eigentlich immer auf so nen Mist acht. Aber als ich den Anruf auf meinem Handy sah war es halb 2 nachts und ich mit 5-6 Weizen intus auf dem Heimweg 
In meinem Dusel hab ich dann natürlich net auf die Nummer geachtet und gleich 2 mal angerufen, weil beim ersten mal hat sich ja keiner gemeldet ^^

Die Nummer war diese: 0137-7073390060

Bin auch schon aktiv geworden und habe wie auf dieser Seite beschrieben den Vorfall der Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet und gleich darauf die Auskunft über die Verantwortlichen über das verantwortliche Unternehmen eingefordert. Zur Polizei werde ich morgen gehen, auch wenn ich mir das etwas blöd vorkomme, wegen so n paar Euro. Da gehts mir wohl eher darum, das diese Gestalten ihre gerechte Strafe bekommen. Geht mir nämlich immernoch net rein das die mich hinters Licht geführt haben.

Nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage:
Und zwar wegen der Verweigerung der Zahlung gegenüber meinem Telefonanbieter (o2). Die Rechung wird ja komplett abgebucht von meinem Konto, ich habe also keine Möglichkeit da weniger zu bezahlen. Bringt es jetzt was die Einzugsermächtigung zu kappen und den Rechnungsbetrag einfach ohne die angefallenen Kosten für die 0173 Nummer zu bezahlen, oder heims ich mir da grad nochmehr Ärger ein? Gibts ne Möglichkeit das telefonisch zu Verweigern, oder was auch immer. Oder soll ich´s bei der Anzeige belassen und auf die paar euro einfach sch...(böses wort)?


----------



## Stalker2002 (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: In die 0137-Falle getappt*



			
				thrill schrieb:
			
		

> Nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage:
> Und zwar wegen der Verweigerung der Zahlung gegenüber meinem Telefonanbieter (o2). Die Rechung wird ja komplett abgebucht von meinem Konto, ich habe also keine Möglichkeit da weniger zu bezahlen. Bringt es jetzt was die Einzugsermächtigung zu kappen und den Rechnungsbetrag einfach ohne die angefallenen Kosten für die 0173 Nummer zu bezahlen, oder heims ich mir da grad nochmehr Ärger ein?



Zumindest im Festnetzbereich hat es sich bewährt, der Rechnung schriftlich und detailliert zu wiedersprechen und dabei genau die strittige Rechnungsposition zu benennen. Begleitend ist die Einzugsermächtigung zu kappen und der unstrittige Betrag ist zu überweisen.

MfG
L.


----------



## Nicht blöd vorkommen! (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



> Zur Polizei werde ich morgen gehen, auch wenn ich mir das etwas blöd vorkomme, wegen so n paar Euro.


 Nimm bitte zur Polizei die von Sascha veröffentlichte Liste mit (auch wenn dort nicht alle betroffenen Nummern stehen):
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40252

Druck Dir einfach den Bericht aus, ebenso vielleicht den (alten) Bericht aus teltarif:
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2003/kw13/s10258.html


> "Den Nachweis, dass diese Anrufe Methode haben, kann man nur führen, wenn man wirklich viele Fälle hat und diese zusammenführt", erklärte der Sprecher der Augsburger Staatsanwaltschaft. Denn dann sei klar, "dass jemand diese Lockanrufe in großem Stil betreibt, um Geld abzuzocken." Genau diesen Nachweis aber konnte die Augsburger Staatsanwaltschaft offensichtlich führen. dialerschutz.de hatte nach der ersten Welle von 0137-Lockanrufen Strafanzeige bei der Kripo Augsburg erstattet und zugleich Betroffene aufgefordert, sich unter Angabe ihrer Daten zu melden. Binnen weniger Tage gingen so Hinweise von mehr als 300 Geschädigten ein. Über 80 Einzelfällen ging die Kripo nach - und ließ sich dabei auch vom schwierigen System der Servicenummern-Vergabe und -Vermietung nicht entmutigen. "In einem Fall etwa führte die Spur zunächst nach Asien", berichtete Weith. "Letztlich endete sie aber auch in Deutschland, wo der Verantwortliche saß."


Genau das muss der anzeigenaufnehmende Beamte kapieren: Es geht nicht um Deine 1,39 Euro (ca.), sondern das ist ein massenphänomen.

Man kann durchaus davon ausgehen, dass alleine an diesem langen Wochenende allein von dtms bis zu 10000 Nummern für diese Tricksereien verwendet wurden. Ich denke, dass es wichtig ist, den Beamten darauf aufmerksam zu machen.

Ob ein link hierher was nützt, kommt darauf an, wie "firm" der Beamte mit dem Internet ist. Schaden kann es nicht! Seit Dezember wurde dieser Diskussionsfaden fast 34000 mal aufgerufen. Und es kann mit Sicherheit davon ausgegangen werden, dass nur ein Bruchteil der Betroffenen hier landen. Ich würde da mal einen Faktor von 1:100 ansetzen wollen.

Wenn Du hier mal wieder reinschaust, vielleicht passiert ja mal das Wunder und eine Staatsanwaltschaft klemmt sich ernsthaft hinter diese allwochendliche Sauerei. Es wäre sicher förderlich, wenn, wie es die StA Augsburg eben schon 2003 beschrieben hat, "Fälle zusammen geführt" werden könnten.

Auch wenn es *jehova* Sammelklagen *jehova* nicht gibt.


----------



## littlebird's prompter (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				littlebird's prompter schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> > ...Studio 911 Ltd.
> ...


Das war offenbar nicht nötig. Der panamaische Anwalt ist, wie mir ein Vögelchen gerade am Telefon zwitscherte, nicht länger der "registered agent" dieser Firma. Hut ab, Mr C*!


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				littlebird's prompter schrieb:
			
		

> Der panamaische Anwalt ist, wie mir ein Vögelchen gerade am Telefon zwitscherte, nicht länger der "registered agent" dieser Firma. Hut ab, Mr C*!


Welche Konsequenzen hat das für Betroffene, wenn der Verantwortliche gar nicht mehr der Verantwortliche ist, aber auch nicht sagt, wer verantwortlich ist... Und die, die es evtl. wissen könnten, arrogant genug sind, einen Irrwitzbetrag für die Information zu fordern?

Also den sauberen Firmenregistrieren würde ich eine mail schrieben und denen mitteilen, dass man für 3500 Euro die Sache auch anders lösen könnte: z.B. durch Investition von 69 Euro in eine Billig-limited, die dann in UK gegen die Firma klagt.


----------



## Aiur (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Shit, jetzt bin ich auch reingefallen:

0137/7707339156
Netz: EPlus
30.04.06 16:00

Es war mein "erstes Mal" und ich Blödi habs auch noch 3 Mal versucht, weil ich dachte mein Handy spinnt (was durchaus mal vorkommt).
Jetzt sitze ich auf heissen Kohlen, verzeiht, das ich mir nicht die 54 Seiten durchgelesen habe- Was kostet sowas für gewöhnlich, kann man per anwalt dagegen vorgehen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Aiur schrieb:
			
		

> Shit, jetzt bin ich auch reingefallen:
> 0137/7707339156 [korrigiert: 0137707339156]
> Netz: EPlus
> 30.04.06 16:00
> ...


Tippfehler? Wird wohl 0137*707*339156x heissen. Schau das mal bitte nach.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40252

Haste das Ding dokumentiert? (Foto vom display?)

Kosten tut das vom Handy aus 1-1,50 Euro pro Anruf, je nach Provider
Vorgehensweise:
Beschwerde an
rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de (mit Namen & Anschrift)

Dann eine Beschwerde an den Nummerninhaber. Siehe:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=145148#post145148

[nach Korrektur der Nummer gekürzt, siehe unten]


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ja, war mein Tippfehler, das hier ists (die 6 passte nicht mehr mit aufs Display)
http://www.aiurs.de/Nummernspam.jpg


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

und es kam nichts mehr nach der 6?
Ich habe etwas den Überblick verloren, aber normalerweise sind die dtms-Nummern nach diesem Muster aufgebaut:
0137-ABC-xxxxyyy
Ist eigentlich egal, da DTMS ohnehin sagt, dass nur 11 Ziffern entscheidend sind, also
0137-ABC-xxxx
in deinem Fall also 0137-707-3391

Da du das so schön dokumentiert hast: Denke mal über eine Strafanzeige nach...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=145416#post145416
und dass es nicht vergessen wird:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=145148#post145148


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hier wird ja schon wieder diskutiert!

Warum könnt Ihr Euch nicht auf die Mitteilung der Rufnummer, des Datums und des Netzes beschränken?!?

SONST WIRD DAS UNÜBERSICHTLICH!

(Ich nehme an, daß dieser Beitrag hier wieder gelöscht wird...)


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo, 

die Anrufe vom Wochenende 28.04. - 01.05.2006 mit angemieteten 0137 - 7073399 von der dtms AG aus Mainz gingen auf das Konto von:

A... T... AG, Vorstand P. W. , Blegistraße 11a, CH 6340 Baar Schweiz. Homepage leider Fehlanzeige, Email auch nix.

P.W.  ist auch Vorstand der Düsseldorfer Firma connexcom AG und der Düsseldorfer Wapme Group 

Ich mache mir gerade die Mühe und maile die alle an, ob sie wissen, dass sie hier mit jemandem zusammenarbeiten, der fortwährend [ edit]  begeht. Macht doch mit! 

die Anna

_persönliche Daten, kommerzieller Link und unbewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung gelöscht 
siehe NUB http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php  modaction _


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Mai 2006)

Hallo.

Am 30.04.2006 Lockruf aufs Handy von Nummer 0137 7073392580.

Laut Kostenverzeichnis pauschal 0,98 € nach Rückruf angefallen.

Naja, hab draus gelernt...


----------



## TimoNRW (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Post von dtms, das ging ja fix (innerhalb 1 Werktag)....


> Ihr Schreiben von 01.05.2006
> Anrufer Werbung Service Rufnummer: 0137-7073391


Neben der Entschuldigung wird geschrieben. Die Service-Rufnummer ist bereits deaktiviert.


> Inhaltebetreiber:
> 
> A... T... AG
> Vorstand P. W.
> ...


Die wollten entsprechende Schritte gemäß §13 TKV durchführen.

Die sind auch dazu verpflichtet Auskunft zu geben an den Betreiber das die diese Information herausgegeben haben.

_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB modaction _


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

"A... T..." tauchte bereits auf.  
"A... T..." war z.B. der Inhaber österreichischer Mehrwertnummern, die von einem Dialer "enter.exe" angewählt wurden. Was hat der gleich wieder sonst so gemacht? Anrufe nach Niger? 

[edit] ach so:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=145465#post145465


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



> Am 30.04.2006 Lockruf aufs Handy von Nummer 0137 7073392580.
> Laut Kostenverzeichnis pauschal 0,98 € nach Rückruf angefallen.


Das gilt nicht für Handies!
Hier für Vertragskunden:
http://www.teltarif.de/i/sonderrufnummern-mobilfunk.html
Hier für Prepaidkarten:
http://www.teltarif.de/i/sonderrufnummern-prepaid.html


----------



## TimoNRW (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Aber was kann man weitertun jetzt?


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Anzeigen. Dokumentieren und anzeigen. Besonders Betroffene aus Düsseldorf und Umgebung sollten Anzeige erstatten. Aus gegebenem Anlass.


----------



## TimoNRW (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Bin aus NRW es gibt über das LKA die Möglichkeit einer Onlineanzeige die dann zu dne betreffenen Stellen weitergeleitet wird.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				TimoNRW schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was kann man weitertun jetzt?



Habe von A... T..., Vorstand Herr P.W., auch so einen Ping-Anruf erhalten, und herausgefunden (s.o.), dass Herr P.W. auch Vorstand u.a. von einigen Düsseldorfer Firmen ist. 

Darunter die Wapme Group. 

Diese hat auf ihrer Homepage angegeben, dass zu ihren Partnern auch Eplus, Vodafone usw. gehören. 

Eplus ist mein Vertragspartner. Die habe ich darum heute abgemahnt, dass sie das unterbinden sollen und meine Daten nicht weitergeben dürfen. Die Wapme Group habe ich angeschrieben, dass ich zwar die a... T... nicht verklagen kann, aber sie selbst (Firmensitz Wapme = Düsseldorf, A... T... = Schweiz), und dass ich hier Auskünfte wünsche. Wenige Minuten (!) später bekam ich einen Anruf einer Dame der Wapme Group, sie wollte nochmal die 0137-Rufnummer haben und wolle das nun "prüfen".

Wehrt Euch!!!


----------



## TimoNRW (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hab auch ein E-Plus Vertrag dann passt ja alles.


----------



## TimoNRW (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hab mich ebenfalls bei WapME beschwert mit der Bitte um Auskunft.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Die Wapme Group habe ich angeschrieben, dass ich zwar die a... T... nicht verklagen kann, aber sie selbst (Firmensitz W* = Düsseldorf, Angel Telecom = Schweiz), und dass ich hier Auskünfte wünsche. Wenige Minuten (!) später bekam ich einen Anruf einer Dame der W* Group, sie wollte nochmal die 0137-Rufnummer haben und wolle das nun "prüfen".


 Das ist erstaunlich! Zwar hat die W* ein "joint venture" mit _einer_ Firma von P*W*, aber nicht mit _der_ Firma.
Näheres dazu hier.
Dort steht allerdings, was für diesen und andere Fälle von Interesse sein kann: 





> Die NT Network Telecom Holding AG agiert mit ihren Tochtergesellschaften A... T... AG und Connexcom AG (gemeinsam NT- Group genannt) am Markt.


Die erwähnte gemeinsame Firma wurde übrigens inzwischen gegründet (eingetragen am 25. April 2006)
http://www.hrazg.ch/pdfhra/184059dh.pdf
Der dort erwähnte M*Z* ist bei dieser Firma ebenso "Mitglied" wie bei der "A... T...", siehe hier. Dort ist P*W*, wie erwähnt, "Director".
Möge sich jeder selbst seinen Reim darauf machen.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Heute erhaltene Mail des Bundesministeriums für Wirtschaft und Technologie:



> Sehr geehrte......................,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Mail und die Mail vom gleichen Tag, 11:29 Uhr.
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



> Ein Verstoß gegen die Vorgabe kann künftig mit einem Bußgeld geahndet werden.


Wie teuer  wird denn das Knöllchen? Wird das auch in  Süditalien oder in der Karibik eingezogen? 

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



> aber so ganz ahnungslos war der Schlaf der Politik nun doch nicht.


 Eben. Das genau ist der Politik vorzuwerfen. Man wusste, was man (nicht) tat.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: Über 0137-Lockanrufe hier diskutieren!*

Ändert den Titel des Threads von
"Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!"
in:
"Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: Über 0137-Lockanrufe hier diskutieren!"

_Empfehlung zur Kenntnis genommen und verworfen modinfo _


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich erhielt heute folgenden Anruf:
> 
> ...



Hallo,
habe heute Antwort der dmts AG erhalten. Im Brief wird der Anbieter genannt - A... T... AG in der Schweiz. dmts hat die Nr. deaktiviert und setzt sich mit dem Anbieter in Verbindung - sind Sie aufgrund meines Anschreibens auch verpflichtet zu - hoffentlich hilft es!


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,

ich erhielt folgenden Anruf:

Nummer: 0137-707-3399741
Datum: 01.05.2006, 19:51
Netz: E-Plus 0178 - xxx

Mail an Netzagentur und dmts AG ist raus


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich erhielt folgenden Anruf:
> 
> ...



Sorry - Tippfehler - die Nr. lautet: 0137 707 3394741


----------



## TimoNRW (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

http://www.moneyhouse.ch/shab/2004_193/Angel_Telecom_AG.htm


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

schau mal das whois an... eine Seite haben die ja weder unter
www.a****-telecom.ch noch .com noch .de noch .biz zu bieten.
Und poste hierzu nichts mehr. Dies ist alles längst bekannt. Also lass es bitte. 

für 8,70 Euro gibts unter gbi (Benelux) den Eintrag zur "Consult** sarl". Aber vielleicht flüstert mir den auch ein Vögelchen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Nummer: 0137-707-3399805
> Datum: 01.05.2006, 11:00
> ...
> dtms hat die Nr. deaktiviert und setzt sich mit dem Anbieter in Verbindung - sind Sie aufgrund meines Anschreibens auch verpflichtet zu - hoffentlich hilft es!


 Lies das Schreiben bitte noch einmal. Da steht:


> dass wir nach §... dazu verpflichtet sind, *den von einer Auskunftserteilung betroffenen Anschlußinhaber grundsätzlich über die Auskunftserteilung zu unterrichten*.
> Bitte seien Sie versichert, daß wir mit unserem Kunden Kontakt aufnehmen werden und entsprechende Schritte gemäß § 13 a TKV durchführen werden



Das verbirgt sich dahinter:


> Diejenigen, die Kunden Nummern, mittels derer neben Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen weitere Dienstleistungen angeboten werden (Mehrwertdiensterufnummern), zur Nutzung überlassen, haben diese Kunden schriftlich darauf hinzuweisen, dass keine Werbung, Sachen oder sonstige Leistungen unter Verstoß gegen gesetzliche Vorschriften zugesandt oder sonst übermittelt werden dürfen. Hat derjenige, der einem Kunden eine Mehrwertdiensterufnummer zur Nutzung überlassen hat, gesicherte Kenntnis, dass diese Rufnummer unter Verstoß gegen Satz 1 genutzt wird, hat er unverzüglich geeignete Maßnahmen zur zukünftigen Unterbindung des Rechtsverstoßes zu ergreifen. Er hat insbesondere nach erfolgloser Mahnung soweit möglich die missbräuchlich verwendete Mehrwertdiensterufnummer zu sperren, wenn er gesicherte Kenntnis von einer wiederholten oder schwerwiegenden Zuwiderhandlung hat.



Mehr nicht. Wenn es denen beliebt, machen sie nächste Woche weiter mit den nächsten Nummern. Vielleicht nennen sie sich dann "telecomunicación del ángel sa" aus panama.


----------



## sascha (4 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> > Ein Verstoß gegen die Vorgabe kann künftig mit einem Bußgeld geahndet werden.
> 
> 
> Wie teuer  wird denn das Knöllchen? Wird das auch in  Süditalien oder in der Karibik eingezogen?
> ...



Und was ist mit den Unternehmen, die den Missbrauch ihrer Nummern immer und immer wieder zulassen? Die ihre ach so bösen Kunden "abmahnen" aber trotzdem mitkassieren (dürfen)? Wie siehts da mit Gewinnabschöpfung aus? Bußgeldern? Stopp der Zuteilung von weiteren Nummern wegen erwiesener Unzuverlässigkeit?  Warum dürfen deutsche Mehrwertdienstenummern (0137) immer weiter vermietet werden? Hat niemand aus den Erfahrungen der 0190-Nummern gelernt? Sorry, aber ich bleibe weiter bei meiner Aussage, dass da in den vergangenen Jahren eine erschreckende Entwicklung schlicht verpennt wurde.


----------



## Strafanzeigensammler (4 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Und was ist mit den Unternehmen, die den Missbrauch ihrer Nummern immer und immer wieder zulassen? Die ihre ach so bösen Kunden "abmahnen" aber trotzdem mitkassieren (dürfen)? Wie siehts da mit Gewinnabschöpfung aus? Bußgeldern?


Die Fragen wären vielleicht an die Staatsanwaltschaft am Sitz der Unternehmen zu richten. 

Vielleicht sollte der Thread in "0137-Lockanrufe und -Strafanzeigen hier melden" umbenannt werden, dann hätte es der zuständige Staatsanwalt leichter. Ohne Futter keine Anklage! 

Wo wurde denn Strafanzeige erstattet wegen welcher 0137-Nummer?


----------



## TimoNRW (4 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 

Ihre E-Mail ist bei der Bundesnetzagentur für Elektrizität, Gas, Telekommunikation, Post und Eisenbahnen eingegangen und wird unter dem Zeichen »MEDE EB-78452/06« geführt. Bitte geben Sie bei Rückfragen stets dieses Zeichen an.
Bitte haben Sie Verständnis, dass eine weitergehende Beantwortung Ihres Schreibens wegen der gegebenenfalls erforderlichen Ermittlungsarbeit unter Umständen noch einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen wird.
Für Rückfragen oder für weitere Fragen im Zusammenhang mit Rufnummernmissbrauch stehen Ihnen unsere Mitarbeiter unter den unten genannten Rufnummern* gerne zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Ihre Bundesnetzagentur

Tel.: (02 91)99 55-2 06 oder 0 18 05 34 25 37
E-Mail: <mailto:[email protected] <mailto:[email protected]za.de> >

* Entgelt entsprechend der Preisliste Ihres Teilnehmernetzbetreibers


Wichtig:
Die Bundesnetzagentur weist darauf hin, dass das Telekommunikationsgesetz (TKG) nicht die Möglichkeit eröffnet, Verbraucher bei der Durchsetzung ihrer zivilrechtlichen Ansprüche zu unterstützen. Betroffene sind selbst verantwortlich, ihre zivilrechtlichen Ansprüche, ggf. mit Hilfe eines Rechtsbeistandes, zu verfolgen. Es wird insbesondere darauf hingewiesen, dass von der Bundesnetzagentur eingeleitete Maßnahmen nicht zwangsläufig zu einer Lösung zivilrechtlicher Einzelfälle führen.

Allgemeine Hinweise:
Im Rahmen der Beschwerdebearbeitung zum Rufnummernmissbrauch erhält die Bundesnetzagentur eine Vielzahl von Anfragen. Die an die Bundesnetzagentur gerichteten Schreiben werden in jedem Fall erfasst und können gegebenenfalls Hinweise auf eine Missbrauchssituation geben. Die Bundesnetzagentur geht diesen Hinweisen nach, indem der Sachverhalt ermittelt und nachvollzogen wird. Bei einer gesicherten Beweislage ergreift die Bundesnetzagentur wegen des Rufnummernmissbrauchs Maßnahmen, wie z. B. die Abschaltung der Rufnummer, Rücknahme der Dialerregistrierung u. a.. Die von der Bundesnetzagentur ergriffenen Maßnahmen finden Sie auf der Internetseite www.bundesnetzagentur.de <www.bundesnetzagentur.de> . unter "Dialer-Spam-Rufnummernmissbrauch", "Maßnahmen gegen Rufnummernmissbrauch". Dort finden Sie auch weitere Informationen und Formblätter.


----------



## Strafanzeige? (4 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Strafanzeigensammler schrieb:
			
		

> Wo wurde denn Strafanzeige erstattet wegen welcher 0137-Nummer?


Natürlich kommt man sich blöde vor, wegen 99 ct. plus Handy-Festnetz-Kosten zur Polizei zu laufen und Strafanzeige zu erstatten. Kostet ja auch Zeit. Obwohl, Handy-Display fotografiert, Ausdruck hier aus dem Forum, kurz geschrieben was los ist, Absender drauf und dann im Brief an Polizei oder Staatsanwaltschaft. Isses nu kriminell oder nicht? Wenn sich's nicht lohnen würde, gäb's die Lockanrufe nicht.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Mai 2006)

*Ab häutäää wirrrd zurrrückgespammt!*

Hallo, bin total begeistert von dieser aufschlussreichen Seite, 

der Vorstand der A...Telecom aus der Schweiz (und gleichzeitig Vorstand der W...Group aus Düsseldorf und der Connexcom AG aus Düsseldorf usw.), P.W., hat mir tatsächlich zurückgemailt heute, angeblich habe die A... Telecom AG aus der Schweiz die Nummer eigentlich für einen Fernsehsender geblockt und dann ausnahmsweise weitergegeben an SWISS Einkaufsgesellschaft AG, in 5405 Baden-Dättwil, Schweiz.

Das Schönste: Das Gesellschaftsrecht in Deutschland kennt schon bei einheitlicher Leitung einen "Konzern". Da P.W. in allen o.g. Firmen (außer der Swiss Einkaufsgesellschaft, dazu habe ich noch nichts finden können) Vorstand ist, handelt es sich um einen Konzern. Damit darf man die Düsseldorfer Firmen ganz genauso heranziehen wie die Schweizer bzw. zumindest gilt schon nach unserem EGBGB (da stehen u.a. Kollisionsnormen drin wenn mehrere Staaten betroffen sind), dass wegen des "Tatortprinzips" (=Geschädigte sitzen in Deutschland, die Tat hat hier Schaden angerichtet) Deutsches Recht gilt.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn, wenn sich nur genug Geschädigte melden, können sich diese Firmen nicht immer nur herausreden sie seien wiederum nur Unterhändler...

Und aufgrund der Verbindung zwischen EPlus und der W...Group aus Düsseldorf kann man sich auch da noch einklinken. Ich zahle doch nicht teure Handygebühren damit meine Nummer weitervermietet wird...

P.W. schreibt, angeblich hätte es sich um ein Gewinnspiel gehandelt, wo man zwei Übernachtungen in einem Hotel hätte gewinnen können, wo gegenüber die brasilianische Nationalmannschaft absteigt, lachmichweg... 

Ich bleibe dran, mein Ehrgeiz ist geweckt. Schon weil meine Handynummer eine Geheimnummer ist und ich extra zwei Handys für "Spam" habe, und wer mich an einem Feiertag auf meinem privaten Geheimhandy stört, hat schlechte Karten... dann wirrrrrd ab häutääää zurrrrrückgespammt!


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (4 Mai 2006)

*AW: Ab häutäää wirrrd zurrrückgespammt!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, bin total begeistert von dieser aufschlussreichen Seite,
> 
> der Vorstand der A...Telecom aus der Schweiz (und gleichzeitig Vorstand der W...Group aus Düsseldorf und der Connexcom AG aus Düsseldorf usw.), P.W., hat mir tatsächlich zurückgemailt heute, angeblich habe die A... Telecom AG aus der Schweiz die Nummer eigentlich für einen Fernsehsender geblockt und dann ausnahmsweise weitergegeben an SWISS Einkaufsgesellschaft AG, in 5405 Baden-Dättwil, Schweiz.



Die genannte "Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG, Swiss Ecommerce, Baden-Dättwil" betreibt ja die Seite w*w.starqu*z24.de. Danach zu googeln lohnt sich.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

dtms wurde gebeten, den Letztverantwortlichen zu nennen und nannte "A... T...". Wenn das nicht der Letztverantwortliche ist, hat "A... T..." wohl ein Problem mit der dtms.

Oder jemand lügt oder sagt "nicht die ganze Wahrheit"?

Woher soll die "Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft" kommen, wenn sie nicht in den Unterlagen der Mainzer steht?

googeln ("Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG") lohnt sich insbesondere, wenn man den cache anschaut von "beschwerdezentrum.org"


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nummer:  +491377073394215
Zeit:  01.05.2006  09:24
Netz:  D1


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Lies hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=145148#post145148

Wenn Du an dtms und die Bundesnetzagentur schreibst, vergiss nicht, zu erwähnen, dass die "(..)" die Nummern unter dubiosen Umständen zur Nutzung an die "Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG" weiter gegeben hat
siehe
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=145761#post145761

Falls möglich: handydisplay fotografieren und Anzeige erstatten.
Vielen Dank! 

Es geht nicht um viel Geld im Einzelfall, aber nur wenn von dem Bruchteil der Betroffenen, die in diesem Forum hier landen, wenigstens ein paar alle Register ziehen im Kampf gegen diese Seuche wird man das stoppen können.

Angeraten sei auch eine mail an den zuständigen Bundestagsabgeordneten Deines Wahlkreises.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137-7073390370
30.4.2006 - 08:53Uhr
E-Plus


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377661201
29.04.2006    20:50    6 sec.    =1,39 Euro
D1


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: Ab häutäää wirrrd zurrrückgespammt!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> P.W. schreibt, angeblich hätte es sich um ein Gewinnspiel gehandelt, wo man zwei Übernachtungen in einem Hotel hätte gewinnen können, wo gegenüber die brasilianische Nationalmannschaft absteigt, lachmichweg...



*LOL* Für mich wäre das ja gleich hier um die Ecke!

Gegenüber von dem Hotel ist jedoch nur eine große Wiese. Wollen die da ein Zelt für den Gewinner aufschlagen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> 01377661201
> 29.04.2006 20:50 6 sec. =1,39 Euro
> D1


Das Erstaunliche ist für mich, dass diese Nummer zwei Wochenenden lang in Gebrauch war...
Bitte hier lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=144735#post144735


----------



## TimoNRW (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXXXXX,
> 
> wir bedanken uns für ihre Email. Wir bedauern sehr, dass Sie einen so genannten „Ping-Anruf“ erhaltenhaben, müssen Ihnen aber mitteilen, dass die Wapme Systems AG in keinem Zusammenhang mit dieser Aktion steht. Weder sind wir Anbieter, noch verbindet uns ein anderer Dienst mit dieser Nummer. Es ist richtig, dass Wapme in geschäftlicher Verbindung mit der A... T... in der Schweiz steht. Nicht richtig ist, dass unser Vorstand zugleich Vorstand der A... T... ist und wir mit der A... T... einen gemeinsamen Konzern bilden. Es handelt sich um zwei völlig selbständige Gesellschaften mit eigenständigen Geschäftsmodellen. Weder ist die Wapme Systems AG verantwortlich für Geschäfte, die die A... T... außerhalb unserer Geschäftsbeziehungen tätigt, noch besteht eine Haftung unsererseits für eventuelle Fehler der A... T....
> 
> ...


...


----------



## RA.Muntenbeck (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Gespeicherte Anrufzeit: 30. 04. 2006, 20:12:16 Uhr; D1. Tatsächlich geklingelt hat es aber am 01. 05. 2006 um 20:12 Uhr.
*Rufnummer +491377073392884*
Habe noch am 1. 5. per Fax 06321 934111 die Bundesnetzagentur in Neustadt informiert und die dtms AG angeschrieben. Mittlerweile Antwort von der dtms AG erhalten. Diese verweist auf A...T... AG, Schweiz. Habe diese heute angeschrieben und zur Mitteilung des Letztverantwortlichen aufgefordert. Frist 26. Mai 2006. Mal sehen, was passiert ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Erstatten sie lieber Anzeige 
A... T..., von dtms auf ausdrückliche Anfrage nach dem Letztverantwortlichen genannt, will ja die Nummern weiter gegeben haben. Wie denn eigentlich? Privat? Per Handschlag?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=145766#post145766

Fragen Sie mal Ihren RA-Kollegen H*, der hat eine interessante Auffassung über diese Art der  Geschäfte geäussert:
http://www.kanzlei.biz/cms/0137_-_Anrufe__Die_Rechtliche_Lage.120.0.html



> angeblich habe die A... Telecom AG aus der Schweiz die Nummer eigentlich für einen Fernsehsender geblockt [für welchen? Darf ich drei Mal raten? L****** TV?] und dann ausnahmsweise [???] weitergegeben an SWISS Einkaufsgesellschaft AG, in 5405 Baden-Dättwil, Schweiz.


Infos zur "Swiss Einkaufsgesellschaft AG" kriegen Sie über google. Gemeint ist aber wahrscheinlich "Einkaufsgemeinschaft"


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				TimoNRW schrieb:
			
		

> > Es ist richtig, dass Wapme in geschäftlicher Verbindung mit der A... T... in der Schweiz steht. Nicht richtig ist, dass unser Vorstand zugleich Vorstand der A... T... ist und wir mit der A... T... einen gemeinsamen Konzern bilden. Es handelt sich um zwei völlig selbständige Gesellschaften mit eigenständigen Geschäftsmodellen. Weder ist die Wapme Systems AG verantwortlich für Geschäfte, die die A... T... außerhalb unserer Geschäftsbeziehungen tätigt, noch besteht eine Haftung unsererseits für eventuelle Fehler der A... T....
> >
> >
> >
> ...




Verzeihung, stimmt ja, P.W. ist bei der Wap...Group nicht Vorstand, sondern Aufsichtsrat.  Konzern bleibt Konzern... Aufsichtrat kann nur werden, wer Aktien hält. Und einheitliche Leitung eines Unternehmens = Konzern


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: Ab häutäää wirrrd zurrrückgespammt!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bei eigener Anreise, ja


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



> Weder sind wir [=W* AG Düsseldorf] Anbieter


 korrekt.


> noch verbindet uns ein anderer Dienst mit dieser Nummer


 korrekt


> Es ist richtig, dass Wapme in geschäftlicher Verbindung mit der A... T... in der Schweiz steht.


 korrekt


> Nicht richtig ist, dass unser Vorstand zugleich Vorstand der A... T... ist


 Korrekt. P*W* ist Aufsichtsratsmitglied der W* und "Direktor" der Firma N*, mit der W* ein "joint venture" hat und zu der auch die A* Telecon gehört, wo P*W* ebenfalls Direktor ist. 
Die W* hat wiederum zusammen mit der N* "Group" eine gemeinsame Firma in der Schweiz, die "W* Telco AG", die laut W* zu 51% der W* gehört und bei der M*Z* "Mitglied" ist, ebenso wie (u.a.) bei der "A* Telecom".
Insofern ist 





> (nicht richtig ist, dass) wir mit der Angel Telecom einen gemeinsamen Konzern bilden


 wohl eine Frage des Standpunkts. Man müsste vielleicht konkret fragen, ob Einnahmen der "A* Telecom" seit Januar 2006 über die "NT Group" in den Konzernabschluss der schweizerischen "W* Telco AG" fliessen und damit auch in den Konzernabschluss der "W* AG Düsseldorf".

Ich hoffe, es gibt da draussen Leute, die Ahnung von Aktiengesellschaften haben und das beantworten können. Ich würde als Laie tippen, dass die Antwort auf die Frage "Fliessen Gewinne der A* Telecom in den Konzernabschluss der W* AG Düsseldorf" ja lautet.
siehe hier
und hier:


> [...NT *...] Die Zusammenarbeit trage bereits Früchte. So konnten im Januar und Februar 2006 schon einige Millionen Minuten gehandelt werden; *das anteilige Ergebnis daraus stehe der W* Group zu*


.
Quelle: hier.


----------



## RA.Muntenbeck (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Erstatten sie lieber Anzeige
> ...
> Fragen Sie mal Ihren RA-Kollegen H*, der hat eine interessante Auffassung über diese Art der  Geschäfte geäussert:
> ...



Auf die Strafanzeige läuft es ja am Ende hinaus. Allerdings möchte ich erst einmal ein paar Fakten selbst ermitteln um die Motivation der Ermittlungsbehörden ein wenig zu beflügeln. Insbesondere, da es bei mir nur ein versuchter Betrug war. :smile: Stichwort Geringfügigkeit.

Die Auffassung des Kollegen - habe sie allerdings nur kurz überflogen - ist nicht nur interessant, sie scheint mir auch vollkommen zutreffend zu sein!


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

...+491377073392884...
01377073392884 (dtms --> "A* Telecom --> Swiss Eink*)


			
				RA.Muntenbeck schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:dafuer: !!!


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nachlese von Ostern, hab's erst jetzt gemerkt wegen der Rechnung:

0137-7370029311
Netz: O2
Lockanruf am 14. April 2006 um 16:02

MfG


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

wurde heute angerufen

0137/7661211  05.05.2006 18.15

Ansage: "Sie wurden registriert." - Wofür? keine Ahnung


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Nachlese von Ostern, hab's erst jetzt gemerkt wegen der Rechnung:
> 0137-7370029311
> Netz: O2
> Lockanruf am 14. April 2006 um 16:02
> MfG


BL management aps in Dänemark - aber die wollen nichts damit zu tun haben.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=143212&highlight=management#post143212

Mach doch eine Anzeige. Die Rechnung als Beweismittel und darauf hinweisen, dass es eine seit Jahren laufende Sache mit sehr vielen Opfern ist - und ab zur Polizei. 
[auf Anraten editiert]


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Gibt ja einen P. W samt Telefonnummer  in München.. ob das unser Freund ist??


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt ja einen P. W samt Telefonnummer  in München.. ob das unser Freund ist??


Eher nein.
Frag doch den Admin von P*W*'s domain w*.de


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137-7661211
Netz: D1
Lockanruf am 06. Mai 2006 um 17.52


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> 0137-7661211
> Netz: D1
> Lockanruf am 06. Mai 2006 um 17.52


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=144735#post144735
(ist eine andere Nummer, eine, die nicht schon letzte Woche auffiel, sonst gilt aber alles, wie dort beschrieben)

Versatel Süd lässt sich das Leben nächste Woche übrigens auf einer Messe auf Mallorca gut gefallen, dazu wünsche ich Maria F* und Jürgen K* viel Spass, ebenso wie den Kollegen von der dtms.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ich hatte ebenfalls einen Lockanruf von der Nummer
0137-7661211
Netz: D2
Lockanruf am 06. Mai 2006 um 21.47


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Die gleiche Nummer (also 0137 7661211) rief heute morgen um 9:10 bei meinem Mann auf dem Handy an (D1), leider sah er zuspät, dass es eine 0137 Nummer war und rief zurück..

Was kostet der Mist denn ??? Das ist doch illegal oder ?!


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Was kostet der Mist denn ???


ca. 1,20-1,50 vom handy


> Das ist doch illegal oder ?!


 ja.

lies mal hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=144735#post144735

(das ist eine andere Nummer, aber der Rest passt schon)

Wenn Du das für illegal hältst, mach 'ne Anzeige. Dann siehst Du mal, was den Hintermännern illegaler Aktivitäten passiert.


----------



## skirchga (7 Mai 2006)

*0137 789 9789*

Lockanruf, Sonntag 7.5.2006 12:06 Uhr. Gewinnversprechen.
Bundesnetzagentur eingeschaltet.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> wurde heute angerufen
> 
> 0137/7661211  05.05.2006 18.15
> 
> Ansage: "Sie wurden registriert." - Wofür? keine Ahnung



Am 06.05.06 12:31 Uhr bekam ich einen Anruf von der gleichen Nummer.
Bin aber nicht ans Telefon gegangen.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,

habe am 06.05.06 um 12:17 einen lockanruf dieser nummer erhalten:

01377661211 (zugeteilt Versatel-Süd-Deutschland GmbH)

ich bin bei eplus, habe nicht zurück gerufen...

habe den vorfall der bundesnetzargentur bereits gemeldet.



PS: Ich hoffe, dass die Strafen für solche Betrüger drastisch erhöht werden!!! 
Ich kann nur den Leuten, die darauf reingefallen sind raten, Strafanzeige bei der Polizei zu erstatten! Je mehr Anzeigen desto besser!


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ich hatte ebenfalls einen Lockanruf von der Nummer
0137-7661211
Netz: D1
Lockanruf am 06. Mai 2006 um 22.30 h.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte ebenfalls einen Lockanruf von der Nummer
> 0137-7661211
> Netz: D1
> Lockanruf am 06. Mai 2006 um 22.30 h.



sorry.. vergessen .... habe es auch eben per mail gemeldet!


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Anruf von +491377661211. War zu spät, hab also zurückgerufen.
Danke für Ihre Teilnahme, bl, bla...

woran? Bei wem? Welchen Nutzen haben den Die davon?
Wie kann man sich dagegen wehren?

Netz: D1


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Habe Heute um 10.58 am 07.05.06 einen ebensolchen Anruf erhalten... keine Ahnung was der oder die wollten, habe nicht abgenommen, da ich das Tel. nicht gehört habe...
Was passiet bei Abnahme?? Geld futsch oder tickert erst bei gestartetem Rückruf die Eieruhr???
Schönes sonniges WE. Gruß auf Friedensthal... die Strandmaus00


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Anruf von 0137/7661211 am 7.5.2006 um 15:06, und ich Depp habe erst nach dem Rückruf angefangen zu denken.....!


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Habe Heute um 10.58 am 07.05.06 einen ebensolchen Anruf erhalten... keine Ahnung was der oder die wollten, habe nicht abgenommen, da ich das Tel. nicht gehört habe...
> Was passiet bei Abnahme?? Geld futsch oder tickert erst bei gestartetem Rückruf die Eieruhr???
> Schönes sonniges WE. Gruß auf Friedensthal... die Strandmaus00




Nur beim Rückruf kostet es dich was......


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137-7661211
Netz: D1
07.07.2006 17:57


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> 0137-7661211
> Netz: D1
> 07.07.2006 17:57



Sry sollte 07.05. sein!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137/7661211 sagt mir wo der Wohnt und ich lasse Ihn mein altes Handy schmecken! ich weiß nicht was es kostet aber das ist abzocke ich weiss gar nicht wofür ich gevotet habe ich bin sauer so richtig sch... abzocker.
wenn ihr infos habt was das kostet oder wo ich den clown erwische schreibt mir.

[]

*[Virenscanner: Mail-Adresse entfernt]*


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,
habe heute um 19.29 einen Anruf
der Nummer 0137/7661211 auf mein D1 Handy bekommen!
Habe es jedoch erst später gesehen, und von unserem Festnetz 
zurückgerufen!
Da kam diese Stimme, die sagt, dass ich jetzt registriert sei!
Habe natürlich sofort aufgelegt!

Was passiert jetzt? Kann ich etwas dagegen  unternehmen?


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

+491377661211
20:07 07.05.2006
D1

Bei Anrufen dieser Art nehme ich gar nicht erst ab


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

+49 137 7661211

07. Mai 2006

um 18.54 Uhr

auf T-Mobile Handy


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> 0137/7661211 sagt mir wo der Wohnt und ich lasse Ihn mein altes Handy schmecken! ich weiß nicht was es kostet aber das ist abzocke ich weiss gar nicht wofür ich gevotet habe ich bin sauer so richtig sch... abzocker.
> wenn ihr infos habt was das kostet oder wo ich den clown erwische schreibt mir.
> 
> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

0137 766 - Nummernblock ist zugeteilt an 
Versatel-Süd-Deutschland GmbH

http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/[/QUOTE]

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
für die Anzeige, .... oder .... :

Versatel Süd-Deutschland GmbH 

Kriegsbergstraße 11 

D-70174 Stuttgart 

Kostenlose HOTLINE:    Viel Spass beim korrekten Beschweren :
0800 888 888 3 
0800 80 40 200 

Aber bitte immer höflich bleiben ... oder so....
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hi, bei mir hat die 01377661211 heute am 7.5.06 um 17:09 zugeschlagen, und ich war so blöd zurückzurufen :/
Vom Band kam: "Vielen Dank, Ihre Stimme wurde gezählt".
Ich bin bei Talkline (0160...).

Den Musterbrief an die Bundesnetzagentur hab ich schon verschickt, und ein Schreiben an die "Versatel Süd GmbH" aufgesetzt.
Ich fordere das Unternehmen dazu auf, den Namen des Letztverantwortlichen herauszugeben, ich habe ihnen dazu eine Frist von 3 Wochen gegeben.
Ich hab mich auf das Forum hier bezogen, und erklärt, die selbe Nummer hat die gleiche Masche bei anderen Leuten versucht


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

eben gerade hat mich diese hier schon allseits bekannte Nr. 01377661211 angeklingelt.

Netz: E-Plus
Zeit des Lockanruf: 07.05.2006 um 22:46


----------



## krischan (7 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ach ja, noch eine Frage: Wieso bezieht sich das Musterschreiben an die Bundesnetzagentur auf Paragraph 67 des Telekommunikationsgesetzes? Da geht es um den Beirat der Regulierungsbehörde. Vielleicht ein Zahlendreher.


----------



## rolf76 (8 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				krischan schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso bezieht sich das Musterschreiben an die Bundesnetzagentur auf Paragraph 67 des Telekommunikationsgesetzes? Da geht es um den Beirat der Regulierungsbehörde.



In § 67 TKG geht es nicht um den _Beirat_ der Regulierungsbehörde, sondern um die _Befugnisse_ der Regulierungsbehörde.

[Du hast versehentlich § 67 TKG in der Fassung von 1996 gelesen, zur Zeit gilt aber noch das TKG von 2004.]


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nummer 0137 766 1211
05.05.2006  23:04 Uhr
T Mobil D1


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,

ich hatte am Ostersonntag, 30.04.06 15:35 einen Lockanruf von +491377073397377
Ich habe D1-Netz

Durch die Länge der Nummer wird in meinem Display lediglich ...91377073397377 angezeigt, so dass ich zunächst an einen Festnetz-Anruf aus dem Raum Erlangen/Nürnberg dachte!


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Am 7. Mai 2006 um 11:43 von +49 137 766 1211 auf D2 Ping Anruf erhalten. An Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet. MfG.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo, bin auch drauf reingefallen...

Nummer: 0137 76 1211
Zeitpunkt: 7.5.06 um 18:18
meine Nr: 0170...

Habe heute zurückgerufen und erst nach der Bandansage "Ihre Stimme wurde gezählt" gemerkt, dass da etwas nicht stimmen kann... :-( Hab's an die Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet.

Gruß, Tina


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Mai 2006)

Nummer: 0137-7073396954
Zeitpunkt: 29.04.06, 14:13
Netz: D2
Kosten: 1,2155€ netto

Hab Mails inklusive Screenshots(!) an BNetzA und [email protected] geschickt.

Gruß, Alex


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

ich hab eben einen anruf vom 07.05.06 22:06 auf meinem Handy (D1) entdeckt.
Nr: 01377661211


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Nr: 01377661211



Wie lange dürfen diese B******* denn noch mit ein und derselben MABEZ-Nummer pingen ??


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

moin moin. 
ich hatte auch die nummer drauf. hat nicht 1 mal geklingelt oder so. alle nummern die ich nicht kenne geh ich eh nicht ran. besser so !!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

am 15.4.2006 um 17.59 uhr mit der nr. 01377370203456 auf mein handy (vodafone)


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> am 15.4.2006 um 17.59 uhr mit der nr. 01377370203456 auf mein handy (vodafone)


Hast Du Anzeige erstattet? Der (angebliche, dieses aber bestreitende) Letztverantwortliche für diese Nummern war eine dänische Firma.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=143212#post143212

genauere Infos und Kontaktangaben kriegst Du nach Anmeldung per "PN" oder hier:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=58481&postcount=59 und ff


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> am 15.4.2006 um 17.59 uhr mit der nr. 01377370203456 auf mein handy (vodafone)


und muß jetzt 4x 1,23€ zahlen. dumm gelaufen aber eine nützliche lektion für die zukunft!


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Siehst Du das so? Dann gib mir bitte Deine Kontonummer, damit ich Dir für weitere Lektionen pauschal 50 Euro abbuchen kann. Besserer Vorschlag: Setze Dich mit dem Rechnungssteller in Verbindung und verweise den auf die Meinung der Staatsanwaltschaft Augsburg:

http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2003/kw13/s10258.html

Die geht nämlich in einem analogen Fall davon aus 





> dass sich die Verdächtigen des Betruges schuldig gemacht haben


.

Dafür willst Du zahlen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

@Mods: Ich möchte um zwei Dinge bitten:
1. Betroffene sollen bitte auch den Wohnort angeben, wenn sie hier 0137-Fälle melden.

2. Betroffene aus den Groß´räumen

Augsburg
Mainz
Osnabrück
Hamburg
Düsseldorf

sollen bei vorhandenem Willen zur Anzeige (und im Idealfall vorhandenen Beweismitteln wie Handies, Telefonrechnungen oder Display-Fotos) per PN Kontakt mit mir aufnehmen.


1. kann bitte evtl. ergänzt werden im Startbeitrag (oder steht es da schon?)

2. wer so jmd kennt soll denjenigen bitte auch um Kontaktaufnahme bitten.

Vielen Dank
i.A. aka-aka


----------



## mandarina (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Lockanruf von Nummer 01377661211 am 06.05.2006 um 23.09 Uhr ins D1 Netz

Mir ist das schonmal passiert, beim erstenmal bin ich noch drauf reingefallen....


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Betroffene aus den Groß´räumen
> 
> Augsburg
> Mainz
> ...



Salut Aka-Aka, 

bin eine der eifrigen Mitstreiterinnen gegen die A... T... /W...Group und habe am 01.05. einen Ping ins EPlus-Netz erhalten. Einige der Beiträge seitdem betreffend Peter W. sind von mir. Komme allerdings aus dem Ruhrgebiet, nehme an das zählt nicht mehr als Großraum Düsseldorf. Könnten wir das erweitern (hier scheinen noch einige aus dem "Pott" zu kommen)? 

Bin Volljuristin (aber nicht bei der StA) und durchaus kampfbereit. Wenns sein muss hole ich mir sogar extra deswegen die RA-Zulassung (bislang nicht wegen der zusätzlichen Rentenversicherungsbeiträge ans Versorgungswerk).

Bei mir war es nur versuchter § 265 StGB, da ich nicht darauf hereingefallen bin und insoweit kein Schaden entstanden ist (es sei denn, aufgrund der Tatsache dass ich mich in den Niederlanden befand, wären Roaming-Kosten angefallen).

Grüße aus dem Pott von

Anna


----------



## anders registriert (11 Mai 2006)

*0137-Lockanrufe*

@ Anna aus dem Pott:
Für Aka-Aka erreichbar? Oder noch besser: Hier für PN anmelden, denn es reicht, wenn dtms & Co. die 0137-Nummern nachlesen können.


----------



## Anna aus dem Pott (11 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ok, schon passiert  Also dann mal hallo @all super Forum hier


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir war es nur versuchter § 265 StGB


Bin kein Jurist, aber meintest Du evtl 263?
http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/263.html


----------



## Anna aus dem Pott (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hups in der Tat meinte ich nicht Versicherungsmissbrauch, *lach*, habe da wohl einige Strafrechtsreformen verpennt.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

rufnummernspam[at]bnetza.de
info[at]versatel.de

Folgende Rufnummer hat mich angerufen und direkt aufgelegt:

Rufnummer: 01377661202
Mein Netz: D2 Vodafone
Zeit: 12.05.2006, 14:10

Bitte gehen Sie der Sache nach und nennen Sie mir den Letztverantwortlichen, damit ich eine Klage einreichen kann.


Viele Grüße,
Andreas Richter

_Mailadresse deaktiviert MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Gerade einen Anruf von 0137-7661202 erhalten und zum Glück nicht zurück gerufen.

Gruß

Dennis


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Gerade:
01377661202
14:15 Uhr
Vodafone

Ciao,
Lars


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Wurde heute von 01377661202 angerufen und ich habe leider darauf geantwortet!!


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

12.05.2006
Netz: e+
0137 7661202

Beschwerden und Anfragen nach Kundendaten nimmt die Versatel GmbH gern auch per Fax unter 04619099181 entgegen, eine freundliche  mündliche Beschwerde unter  0800 888 888 3 kann aber sicher nicht schaden.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377661202

12.05.2006
Um 14:10 Uhr


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377661202
D2
15:09


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

hi habe ebenfals so einen anruf mit der Nummer +491377661202 bekommen.
Hat das irgendeine bewandnis? 14.59 
12.Mai 06


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Spamanruf heute 15 mal zwischen 12:00 und 15:30

Rufnummer 0137 7661202
betroffenes Netz: O2
_________________________________________________________________
Leider zurückgerufen :-/ daher Beschwerde:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

am 12.05.2006 (heute) wurde ich 15 (!!!) Mal von einer dubiosen Nummer aus dem Verantwortungsbereich Ihres Providing-Bereiches angerufen. Nach dem letzten Anruf habe ich genervt zurück gerufen.

Rufnummer des krimellen Subjekts das Ihre Leistung empfängt : 01377661202
Anruf : 15:29 am 12.05.2006
Dauer: 2 Sekunden

Eine Computerstimme am anderen Ende teilte mir mit: "Vielen Dank für Ihre Teilnahme".Das war alles!!! 

Eine Rechereche auf http://forum.computerbetrug.de legte offen, dass es sich hierbei um einen Betrugsdelikt handelt auf den die Firma Versatel Deutschland GmbH mehrfach per E-Mail, Fax und Brief hingewiesen wurde!

Ich frage mich wieso es Ihnen nicht möglich ist dieses zu unterbinden. Der Gipfel der Ironie ist, dass auf dem von mir genannten Forum mehrere Opfer von dieser Abzocke berichten DIE IHRE EIGENEN KUNDEN SIND!!!

Ich möchte Sie höflichst bitten hierzu Stellung zu nehmen.

Nach Erhalt meiner Einzelverbindungsnachweise werde ich, sofern keine Stellungsnahme vorliegt, weitere Schritte prüfen. Als freier Journalist werde ich ausserdem die Macht freier Meinungsäusserung nutzen um weiteren Menschen dieses Ärgernis zu ersparen.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

- die genaue 0137-Nummer
0137 7661202

- die Uhrzeit des Anrufs
15:57h, Fr. 12.Mai.'06

- das betroffene Mobilfunknetz
D2 Vodafone


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Zur Wiederholung:

Betroffene aus den Großräumen

Augsburg
Mainz
Osnabrück
Hamburg
Düsseldorf


bitte hier anmelden, den ping-Anruf so weit es geht dokumentieren und mir eine PN schreiben.

Vielen Dank.

Versatel kriegt den aka-aka-Preis für störrischen Verbraucherschutz.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				thomaster schrieb:
			
		

> 01377661202
> 02.05.06
> 00:10 Uhr



12.05.2006 16:05 ich auch!


----------



## mithandrir (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hoffe wir können genügend sammeln! Das ist echt der Gipfel!


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



> Beschwerden und Anfragen nach Kundendaten nimmt die Versatel GmbH gern auch per Fax unter 04619099181 entgegen, eine freundliche mündliche Beschwerde unter 0800 888 888 3 kann aber sicher nicht schaden.


Also Namen und Anschrift nennen.

Beschwerde an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de wegen des 0137 Rückruftricks mit Versatel-Nummer
mit
- Namen und Anschrift
- Rufnummer / Zeit
- falls möglich Dokumentation (Foto vom Handydisplay)

*ANZEIGE ERWÄGEN (dazu mal in diesem Thread ein wenig lesen)*

Beschwerde an info(at)versatel.de



			
				versatel schrieb:
			
		

> die Anfrage muss dabei
> bei uns schriftlich erfolgen; ein Fax ist dabei die  schnellste Möglichkeit,
> auch für die Bearbeitung der Anfrage.  Selbstverständlich können diese auch
> schriftlich per Mail oder auf dem  Postwege erfolgen. Das Ergebnis dabei
> ...


dtms schafft das binnen 24 Stunden!!!

@mithandrir: Habe Deine PN erhalten, daher einiges doppelt gemoppelt - aber 90% der Betroffenen schreiben leider, ohne sich anzumelden...
[Versatelinfo]


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377661202
D1
15:53


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Heute 2 x Anrufe, 14.30 0137 7661202 und um 17.01 0137 7661212


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

wurde heute schon zum 2. mal von so einer nummer angerufen.
+491377661212
am 12. Mai um 17.13 uhr t-mobile


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

zum kotzen:

erster:
01377661202 um 15:07 dann
01377661212 um 17:38

und wenn man zurückruf dann gleich mal 98 cent weg. ich will nicht wissen wieviel da zurückrufen. da bekomme ich einen dicken hals...


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> zum kotzen:
> 
> erster:
> 01377661202 um 15:07 dann
> ...




Exact wie bei mir, den ersten zurückgerufen... Was kann man da machen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=146973#post146973

Leider kenne ich immer noch keinen Erfahrungsbericht von Leuten, die diesem Betrag widersprochen haben. Da Deine Rechnung den Anruf dokumentieren wird, könntest Du (falls noch möglich) dein display fotografieren und das dann als Beweismittel nehmen für eine Strafaneige wegen Betrug. Das bringt Dir aber das geld nicht zurück.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Schwein gehabt, bei dem ersten Aruf um 15:53 mit der Nummer 01377661202 habe ich gleich gegoogelt und diese Seite gefunden - und nicht zurückgerufen.
Um 18:24 kam dann die zweite Nummer 01377661212 beides auf T-Mobile.
Was man da machen kann muß ich leider passen. Allerdings befürchte ich nichts, jedenfalls ohne grösseren Aufwand, ausser diese Nummern gleich weiterzugeben dass andere gewarnt sind.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Bei mir auch

15:55 0137-7661212
18:26 0137-7661202

Ich war jedoch beide Male sehr schnell, zumindest müssen diese Abzocker den Anruf bezahlen


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Vergessen: Auf O2 (Vertrag)


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

heute ebenso 01377661202 + 01377661212


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

habe Lockanruf am 12.5.06 um 21:03 erhalten von 0137 7661212


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

gleiche Nummern, T-mobile


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Gegen 22:07, auf E-Plus, gleiche Nummer wie die vorigen Meldungen...
Schade, war nicht schnell genug..


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

hallo, habe heute gleich zwei solcher anrufe bekommen, auf einen zurückgerufen und ghört: ihr anruf wurde gezählt. Habe die Beschwerde abgeschickt, habe Vodafone benachrichtigt. Werde noch Strafanzeige erstatten....

Nr war: 01377661212 und 01377661202

gruß Holger


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137-7661212 (22:45, o2-Netz)


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Gegen 22:07, auf E-Plus, gleiche Nummer wie die vorigen Meldungen...
> Schade, war nicht schnell genug..



So schnell kann überhaupt niemand sein!

Aber es ist mal wieder bezeichnend - ab Freitag mittag, wenn  bei der BNetzA Feierabend gemacht wird, gings wieder los, und es verteilt sich wohl auf die zwei Ping-Nummern 

0137-7661212 und 01377661202,

alle zugeteilt an Versatel-Süd-Deutschland GmbH, Kriegsbergstraße 32, 70174 Stuttgart


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

ich hatte auch einen anruf von  01377661202 am 11.5.06. hab dummerweise angerufen. der spass kostet 1.25 Euro....
ich werd draus lernen


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> wichtig ist alle Nummern auch von Versatel-Süd *die gerade genauso wie ID-Net*auffallen,* unter [email protected] zu melden. Nur gemeinsam sind wir stark.


Habe gerade an [email protected] <[email protected]> gemailt, mit folgenden Text:

01377661212 und 01377661202

Habe dummerweise am12.05.06 um 19.07Uhr auf die Nummer geantwortet, weil ich zwei Anrufe von den beiden genannten bekommen habe und dachte es war wichtig.

die Anrufe waren 12.05.06 16.40Uhr von 01377661212 und 12.05.06 um 14.09Uhr von 01377661202. 

Mit Grüßen


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Kann man denn dagen gar nichts machen. Das ist doch kriminell. Ich habe leider auch mich gemeldet. Ich habe es weiter gemeldet und hier auf der Seite ist es zu lesen. Ich bin gestern abend reingefallen.


----------



## sascha (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



> Kann man denn dagen gar nichts machen. Das ist doch kriminell.



Zu 1: Doch. Du kannst den Missbrauch der Bundesnetzagentur und der Versatel melden. Effektive Bekämpfung des Rufnummernmissbrauchs müsste daneben von der Politik ausgehen. Darauf warten wir jedoch seit Jahren vergeblich. Zu 2: Ja. Das hat auch die Staatsanwaltschaft Augsburg im Jahr 2003 schon so gesehen.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377661212
Anruf am 12.05.2006 um 19:29
ins E-Plus Netz


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nummer: 01377661212

Anruf in Abwesenheit: 13.05.2006 10:11

Rückruf: 13.05.2006 13:43

Netz: D1 (Mobilcom)


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377661212
Anruf am 13.05.2006 um 15:37
ins E-Plus Netz


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

meine Mutter hat einen solchen anruf bekommen und konnte noch das Telefonat annehmen, da sagte eine Computerstimme "Ihr Anruf wurde gezählt", das ganze hat 1,49€ gekostet.

Nr.: 0137 / 7661212
Netz: Vodafone
Datum/Uhrzeit: 13.05.2006 14:50 Uhr


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> meine Mutter hat einen solchen anruf bekommen und konnte noch das Telefonat annehmen, da sagte eine Computerstimme "Ihr Anruf wurde gezählt", das ganze hat 1,49€ gekostet.


das kann nicht stimmen, die Annahme dieser Anrufe ist kostenlos, der Rückruf kostet Geld 

cp


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

ich stand neben ihr, sie hatte gerade ihren kontostand abgefragt als es geklingelt hat.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

@Anonymous

erzähl keinen Unfug, der Rückruf kostet, nicht der Ping 

cp


----------



## Klaus (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

12.05.2006, 21:07
+49 1377 661212
D2


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Anruf heute, 13.05.06 gegen 11:26 von Nummer 0137-7661212


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hatte eben (13.05.2006, 17.45 Uhr) einen Lockanruf von 0137 7661212 auf meinem Handy (T-Mobile; D1-Netz).

Gruß

Rainer


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,

die Nummer mit den Lockanrufen ist für mich nicht neu. Nun aber habe ich etwas Neues.

In meiner Anrufliste im Handy steht, dass ich am 12.05.2005 um 19:42 Uhr knapp 3 Stunden mit der 0137 7661212 telefoniert hätte. In der Online-Rechnung steht diese Nummer nicht drin. Und jetzt aufgepasst. Da ich 19:41 Uhr bereits jemanden angerufen und ca. 15 min. gesprochen habe, würden sich diese Telefonate auch überschneiden.

Kann mir jemand sagen wie diese mir völlig unbekannte Nummer da rein kommt?


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



> In meiner Anrufliste im Handy steht, dass ich am 12.05.2005 um 19:42 Uhr knapp 3 Stunden mit der 0137 7661212 telefoniert hätte.


 Technischer Fehler? Jedenfalls sind meines Wissens "MABEZ"-Nummern wie 0137 "eventbasiert". Daher sind Meldungen, dass man da "nicht auflegen" kann, zurecht als "hoax" (Falschmeldung) identifiziert worden.
Es kostet 1x und fertig.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Bin dummrweise heute drauf reingefallen.

Anruf in Abwesenheit um 19.54 Uhr von +49 1377 661212.

Dummerweise zurückgerufen. Ansagetext aber " diese Nummer ist noch nicht aktiviert". 

Hoffe das es nix kostet.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Anruf dokumentieren, an evtl. Strafanzeige denken. Wo kommste denn her?

weitere Schritte
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=146973#post146973

und bitte auch wieder hier melden, wenn von Versatel mal 'ne Info kommt. Dann bitte auch mitteilen, wie lange es gedauert hat von der Anfrage bis zum Ergebnis. Es gibt da nämlich, was die Geschwindigkeit von Versatel in dieser Hinsicht angeht, gewisse Meinungsverschiedenheiten zwischen mir und "denen"


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Technischer Fehler?



Verstehe nicht wie sich mein Handy diese Nummer ausdenken kann. Alles sehr komisch. Ich steige wieder auf Rauchzeichen um.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Dokumentiere diese Seltsamkeiten bitte gut. Vielleicht kann man das später erklären und dann wäre es schade, wenn Du alles gelöscht hättest, nur weil es im Moment nicht zu erklären scheint.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Habe heute auch das Vergnügen mit den 0137-Abzockern gehabt... war wirklich sehr nett die Dame, die mir sagte das meine Stimme Gezählt wurde... nur habe ich doch gar nichts gesagt... Naja hier die Nummer zum nicht zurückrufen : 0137-7661212


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nr 0137 766 1213 
Uhrzeit  ca 12:00
ins Netz  von:  O2

-kein Rückruf unternommen, durch nachdenken und nachlesen bei Euch. Danke -


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Versatel, Versatel, da können die am Freitag kurz vor 5 auf meine Schimpftiraden reagieren - aber die Abzockernummern lassen sie ungerührt übers Wochenende laufen.
Erbärmlich!


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Anrufzeit: 12.05.2006 - 21:30 Uhr

habe nicht zurück gerufen da ich shcon mit einem werbe-/betrugsanruf gerechnet habe.

Habe aber auch heute erst nachgelesen...

Danke sehr


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nummer vergessen:

+491377661212


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

*Es ist aber notwendig, sich über die Nummern zu beschweren und zu erfahren, wer dahinter steckt.

*bitte blaue Schrift klicken und lesen
betrifft derzeit
01377661212  0137 766 1212  01377 661212
01377661213  0137 766 1213  01376 661213


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ich bin gerade angeklingelt worden, von:
0137 7661 213


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nr: 0137-7899789

Angebliches Fernsehgewinnspiel. Es wird um Rückruf gebeten.


----------



## 350x2 (14 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

13.05.2006   01377661212   14:02 MESZ Simyo = E-Plus (vorwahl 178 )
 14.05.2006   01377661213   13:55 MESZ Simply (D1) (Vorwahl 177)
 nicht über letzte Vorwahl wundern  Portiert!
 An BNA gehts glech weiter
Gruß 350x2


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Nr: 0137-7899789
> Angebliches Fernsehgewinnspiel. Es wird um Rückruf gebeten.


Eigentlich nicht wirklich ping-spam... Nuja...

ist
(0)137 789 zugeteilt ID Net GmbH

Beschwerde an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de mit Namen/Anschrift (wegen der Bewerbung der MABEZ-Nummer)

Wer ist vreantwortlich?
Frag hier
http://online-hilfe.01050.com/index.php?parent_id=10
info [at] next-id.de


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Bekam den Anruf gestern um 16:34 und habe daraufhin sofort zurückgerufen...Kostet mich zwar nur 1.50€ das ist zu verkraften ist aber trotzdem eine riesen Sauerei!


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

PS: war die Nr. 01377661212


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Bekam den Anruf gestern um 16:34 und habe daraufhin sofort zurückgerufen...Kostet mich zwar nur 1.50€ das ist zu verkraften ist aber trotzdem eine riesen Sauerei!


Die Leute, die hier landen, bilden nur die Spitze des Eisberges. Die "zu verkraftenden 1,50" musst Du mit Zigtausenden multiplizieren. Das ist Betrug in grossem Stil und daher sollte man wenigstens eine Beschwerdemail schreiben.
siehe
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=146973#post146973


----------



## dvill (14 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Zitat von einem der geduldigsten Papiere, die die Welt kennt:


> *3. Lockanrufe*
> Das Vortäuschen eines Anrufs mit dem Ziel des Rückrufs unter einer Mehrwertdiensterufnummer (sämtliche Nummerngassen) ist untersagt. Eine 0137-Rufnummer darf nicht als Absenderkennung verwendet werden. Es ist dem Diensteanbieter untersagt, die CLI zugunsten einer 0137-Rufnummer zu verändern.


Solange das Geschäft brummt und nur zahlende Verbraucher betroffen sind, besteht kein Grund, die Lippenbekenntnisse ernst zu nehmen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nummer: 01377661212

Anruf in Abwesenheit: 12.05.2006 18:05

Rückruf: 12.05.2006 02:25

Netz: O2


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

(0)137 766 zugeteilt Versatel-Süd-Deutschland GmbH

Versatel-Süd-Deutschland GmbH, Kriegsbergstraße 32, 70174 Stuttgart


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo!
Wurde heute morgen angerufen. habe leider im halbschlaf zurückgerufen, da ich 0173 gelesen habe und dachte, dies wäre die neue nummer von einem bekannten. Habe sofort nach Beginn einer Ansage aufgelegt.
Kann mir da bitte irgendeiner sagen, welche Firma das ist und was für Kosten dabei entstanden sind?

Nummer:0137-7661213
Uhrzeit:08:30
Netz:vodafone

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Zu den Kosten steht hier schon was. Bei Handy hängt das vom Provider ab und davon, ob es ein Vertrag ist oder Prepaid. Maximal 1,50 Euro oder so (~1,20-1,50). Aus dem Festnetz 0,98 Euro.

http://www.teltarif.de/i/sonderrufnummern-mobilfunk.html (0137 Vertragskunden)
(Vodafone: 1,41 Euro)

Versatel0137

Wer als "verantwortlich" bezeichnet werden wird, ist noch nicht bekannt. Die Nummer wurde von der Bundesnetzagentur (ehemals Regulierungsbehörde) der Firma VERSATEL zur Verfügung gestellt.

Daher Beschwerde an diese Behörde ("Nummer bitte abschalten lassen, Letztverantwortlichen ermitteln")

Beschwerde schicken an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de
mit
- Namen und Anschrift
- Rufnummer / Zeit
- falls möglich Dokumentation (Foto vom Handydisplay)


Versatel ist nach meinen Erfahrungen der Anbieter mit der ungenügendsten  Informationspolitik, wenn man sich beschwert (auch wenn die Pressefrau das anders sieht).

Möglich sind:
Beschwerde unter Angabe von Namen/Anschrift (schriftlich) an FAX-Nr
04619099181 oder per Post (hier steht schon irgendwo die Adresse). Das funktioniert definitiv. *Das Ergebnis bitte wieder hier bekannt geben (mit zugehöriger Nummer)*.

Versatels Pressestelle hat mir ggü. erklärt, dass es auch per mail geht
info(at)versatel.de - aber ich bekam da keine Antwort. Trotzdem probieren. Am besten eine Beschwerdemail verfassen und die dann an die BNetza und offene Kopie an Versatel.

*STRAFANZEIGE ERWÄGEN (dazu mal in diesem Thread ein wenig lesen)*. Daher Beweismittel sichern.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nummer: 01377661213

Anruf in Abwesenheit: 14.05.2006, 21:12Uhr

Netz: TD1

(0)137 766 zugeteilt Versatel-Süd-Deutschland GmbH
Versatel-Süd-Deutschland GmbH, Kriegsbergstraße 32, 70174 Stuttgart 

Vorfall der Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

anruf 13.05.06 13:42 Uhr 0137/7661212

dummerweise rückruf 

D2 Netz

habe gerade mail an versatel geschrieben:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

lt. Bundesnetzagentur ist die Rufnummerngruppe 0137/766.... von Ihrer Firma belegt. Ich erhielt gestern 13.5.06 um 13:42 Uhr einen anruf auf mein mobiltelefon der sich auf einmaliges läuten beschränkte.daraufhin habe ich ohne auf die nummer zu achten zurückgerufen und wurde mit einer computerstimme verbunden die mir mitteilte das meine stimmabgabe erfolgreich war. die nummer lautete 0137/7661212. hierbei handelt es sich eindeutig um kriminelle Machenschafften mit dem Ziel ahnungslosen Menschen das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Ich werde dies Morgen zur Anzeige bringen. Mit freundlichem Gruß
Markus Dominik

bin mal gespannt ob ich was von denen höre....


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



> hierbei handelt es sich eindeutig um kriminelle Machenschafften mit dem Ziel ahnungslosen Menschen das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Ich werde dies Morgen zur Anzeige bringen.


So bitter es ist, dies akzeptieren zu müssen: Formal tut Versatel nichts Böses. Die haben die Nummer und vermieten sie weiter - und dann macht damit jemand was Böses.

Also musst Du Versatel schön brav bitten, den *LETZTVERANTWORTLICHEN *zu nennen und "entsprechende Maßnahmen wie die Sperrung der Nummer einzuleiten" (wobei die selbst das ein wenig anmaßend finden könnten, weil sie ja sicher zurück schreiben "*Natürlich* sperren wir diese Nummer. Wie konnte es nur passieren, dass *unter all unseren seriösen Kunden  *leider leider leider diese *paar wenigen schwarzen Schafe* sind").

Lies dazu auch hier
http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php

Schau, dass Du was dokumentieren kannst (Foto vom Display) und mach eine Anzeige. Schau evtl., dass Du einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis kriegst oder irgendein Dokument, das die Kosten belegt (oder kündige an, dies bald nachzureichen).

Und Bitte (an alle)
*Meldet Euch, wenn die Bundesnetzagentur oder Versatel was zum Nummernmissbraucher bekannt geben*


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo, 14.05. gegen 22.00 Uhr auf D2 => 0137 7661213


----------



## Dragonbait (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Anruf am 13.05.06 um 00:31.

Rufnummer: 491377661212.

Handy-Netz: Vodafone.

Habe nicht zurückgerufen, da mir die Nummer "spanisch" vorkam, sondern stattdessen gegoogelt und bin dann zum Glück auf diese Seite gestoßen :smile: .


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

hallo, habe am wochenende auch so ein anruf bekommen.
hatte mein motorrad in der avis inseriert.
habe nicht zurück gerufen.


----------



## RA.Muntenbeck (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Leider kenne ich immer noch keinen Erfahrungsbericht von Leuten, die diesem Betrag widersprochen haben. Da Deine Rechnung den Anruf dokumentieren wird, könntest Du (falls noch möglich) dein display fotografieren und das dann als Beweismittel nehmen für eine Strafaneige wegen Betrug. Das bringt Dir aber das geld nicht zurück.



Erst mal muss die Rechnung ja bezahlt sein. Und eine Lastschrift kann man bei der Bank schließlich zurückbuchen lassen und den rechtmäßigen Anteil der Rechnung separat überweisen.

Ich hatte vor einigen Jahren mal einen ähnlichen Fall. Zwei Anrufe, jeweils wenige Sekunden für rund 25,- DM / Stück. Es wurde nicht bezahlt, einigemal hin und her geschrieben, passiert ist letztendlich jedoch nichts. Außer dass der Mandant bzw. seine Rechtsschutzversicherung meine Anwaltsgebühren zahlen musste.

Man muss sich darüber im klaren sein, dass die gerichtliche Verfolgung eines Betrages von 0,98 € für den Rechnungssteller erst mal mit einem Vorschuss von 12,50 € Gerichtskosten verbunden ist. Weiter muss man sich darüber im klaren sein, dass Schreiben von Inkassobüros außer weiteren (oftmals überhöhten [Thema für sich]) Kosten und evtl. einer Inverzugsetzung keine weitere rechtliche Wirkung haben. *Wirklich Ernst wird es, wenn Post vom Gericht kommt* - etwa in Form eines Mahnbescheides oder auch in Form einer Klage. Wenn man hierauf nicht rechtzeitig reagiert (FRISTEN BEACHTEN!) - oder diese nicht bei der Post abholt (!!!) - wird man ohne weiteres  verurteilt. Nicht nur zur Zahlung der 0,98 € sondern auch noch der Inkasso-, Anwalts- und Gerichtskosten der Gegners. Schließlich bekäme man Besuch vom Gerichtsvollzieher, eine Lohn- oder Kontenpfändung oder sonstige sehr unangenehme Dinge. Also AUFPASSEN und sicherstellen, dass keine Post verloren geht.

Dennoch steckt man in einem gewissen Dilemma: Zahlt man nicht, sollte man früher oder später auf diverse Schreiben, die per Post kommen, reagieren. Auf jeden Fall muss man einem *Mahnbescheid* - wenn er denn kommt - *unbedingt widersprechen!!!* Am Ende sind die Portokosten wahrscheinlich höher als der "Verlust" von 0,98 € - an den Zeitaufwand will ich gar nicht erst denken... 

Mein Fazit dieser Überlegungen: Der zivilrechtliche Streit um ein paar Cent verursacht mehr Aufwand als Nutzen. Da muss jeder für sich entscheiden, ob er dazu aus Prinzip oder des Geldes wegen bereit ist. *Auf jeden Fall sollte Strafanzeige erstattet werden.* Egal, ob man zurückgerufen hat oder ob man wach/schlau genug war dies zu unterlassen. Es handelt sich in jedem Fall um einen strafbaren *Betrug* oder eben um einen ebenso strafbaren (§§ 22, 263 Abs.2 StGB) *versuchten Betrug*. Zur kostenfreien Entgegennahme einer Strafanzeige ist jede Polizeidienststelle verpflichtet. Wird man abgewimmelt, schreibt man notfalls der nächstgelegenen Staatsanwaltschaft einen Brief. Dann wird auf jeden Fall ein Ermittlungsverfahren eingeleitet. Die "große" Politik wird - wie so oft - erst wach, wenn Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaften wegen der Masse der Verfahren zu stöhnen anfangen ... Vielleicht erleben wir es ja noch, dass diesem leidigen Thema ein juristisches oder technisches Ende gesetzt wird. Wäre ja schließlich nicht das erste mal. Wofür zum Henker braucht die Menschheit überhaupt ein kostenpflichtiges Televoting? :wall:  Wir sind doch bisher auch ohne sowas nicht ausgestorben!


----------



## rolf76 (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				RA.Muntenbeck schrieb:
			
		

> Die "große" Politik wird - wie so oft - erst wach, wenn Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaften wegen der Masse der Verfahren zu stöhnen anfangen ... Vielleicht erleben wir es ja noch, dass diesem leidigen Thema ein juristisches oder technisches Ende gesetzt wird. Wäre ja schließlich nicht das erste mal.


:dafuer:


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,
habe heute (Montag 15. Mai 2006 einen Anruf erhalten mit der Ansage: ZITAT Ich habe heute einen Anruf erhalten. Es war eine Bandansage in der es Sinngemäß darum ging dass ich "ein Gewinner" wäre und es um ein TV Gewinnspiel ginge in dem ich nun die einmalige Chance darauf hätte einen Audi A6 Avant zu gewinnen. Für kostenlose Infos sollte ich die 0 drücken. ENDE Habe hier im Forum gesehen das das nicht das erste mal ist.
kann denn da keiner was tun? und wenn das zu frreenet-de gehört, warum geht da nicht mal die Verbraucherzentrale dran? Wäre doch mal was für WISO!


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Frage: was hat das mit 0137 Lockanrufen  zu tun?

cp


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

folgender Lockanruf ist eingegangen, leider habe ich "fast automatisch" einfach vom Auto aus zurückgerufen.

Nummer des Anrufers:


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Anruf erhalten von: 01377661212
Anruf in Netz: D1 (0160-86xxxxx)
Datum:13.05.2006 14:27:29


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo ich habe während meiner abwesend heit am 13-05-06 einen Anruf von der Nummer 01377661212 erhalten. Die Nummer war mir unbekannt, trotzallem habe ich dort angerufe. Dort bekam ich eine Band ansage mit dem O´Ton:Ihr Anruf wurde regestriert....werde mich bei Vodafone beschweren.gruß Rainer


----------



## Stalker2002 (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> werde mich bei Vodafone beschweren.



Vodafone ist nicht der richtige Ansprechpartner für die Beschwerde.
Richtig ist: Mail an rufnummernspam_[at]_bnetza.de unter Angabe der 0137-Nummer, sowie Datum/Urzeit des Lockanrufes, sowie deiner Anschrift.
Ein abfotografiertes Handydisplay mit der Benachrichtigung über den eingegangenen Lockruf kann dabei auch nicht schaden.

Nur wenn die Bundesnetzagentur über den Rufnummernmißbrauch informiert wird, kann auch was passieren.

MfG
L.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



> Mein Fazit dieser Überlegungen: Der zivilrechtliche Streit um ein paar Cent verursacht mehr Aufwand als Nutzen. Da muss jeder für sich entscheiden, ob er dazu aus Prinzip oder des Geldes wegen bereit ist. Auf jeden Fall sollte Strafanzeige erstattet werden.


 Theoretisch wäre also sogar möglich, den Betrag "unter Vorbehalt" zu zahlen [wie es in einem Dialerfall getan wurde], dies deutlich mitzuteilen und dann *trotzdem* Anzeige zu erstatten?


----------



## RA.Muntenbeck (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Theoretisch wäre also sogar möglich, den Betrag "unter Vorbehalt" zu zahlen [wie es in einem Dialerfall getan wurde], dies deutlich mitzuteilen und dann *trotzdem* Anzeige zu erstatten?



Ich wüsste nichts, was dagegen spräche.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Mir geht es einfach darum, dass so viele Leute wie möglich Anzeige erstatten, damit das Thema nicht länger so dahindümpelt. Nebenbei gleich auch ein Brieflein (oder mail-lein) an den Bundestagsabgeordneten. Ich grüble, ob man für so was nicht noch mehr Standardschreiben machen sollte. Manchen Leuten fiele es evtl. leichter, wenn sie was "Vorformuliertes" hätten:

Für den Abgeordneten, für den Staatsanwalt, usw.
Pfingsten sollte so was zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

nabend,
habe heut nacht (15. Mai 2006, 04:28 !!!) auch einen anruf bekommen.
habe es allerdings erst tagsüber mitbekommen, aber die nummer nicht zurückgerufen (immer genau hinschaun ; )

NUMMER: +49 1377661213

bin zum glück schnell fündig geworden und kann euch somit bescheid geben 

gut aufpassen! viele grüße aus berlin, klaus!


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

achso, hier nochmal klaus habe d1 (0171...)


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				unregistrierter Klaus schrieb:
			
		

> bin zum glück schnell fündig geworden und kann euch somit bescheid geben


Das ist gut, aber nicht genug. Lies hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=146973#post146973
http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo Leute 

Anruf von: 0137 7661212
Anrufzeit: Fr. 12.05.2006 22:55:33 Uhr

Selbstverständlich habe ich nicht zurückgerufen...

Allerdings bin ich Versatel-Kunde und habe meine Handynummer im Zuge einer DSL Störung vor ca. 3 Wochen bei der Hotline angegeben... Zufall??

Bei Versatel habe ich angerufen und den Sachverhalt geschildert. Laut Hotline ist das "Problem" bekannt und man soll eine Email an rufnummernspam[at] @bnetza.de schreiben.

Ebenfalls habe ich mit meiner örtlichen Polizeistation telefoniert und erfreulicherweise sogar einen Beamten erwischt, der sich mit der Materie schon intensiv beschäftigt hat. Allerdings gibt es laut seiner Auskunft keine Möglichkeit, rechtlich gegen solche Anrufe vorzugehen. Ist in etwa das selbe Prinzip wie bei den Phishingmails. Die Mail an sich erfüllt keinen Straftatbestand, erst die Verwendung der erschlichenen Daten :-(


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Ebenfalls habe ich mit meiner örtlichen Polizeistation telefoniert und erfreulicherweise sogar einen Beamten erwischt, der sich mit der Materie schon intensiv beschäftigt hat. Allerdings gibt es laut seiner Auskunft keine Möglichkeit, rechtlich gegen solche Anrufe vorzugehen. Ist in etwa das selbe Prinzip wie bei den Phishingmails. Die Mail an sich erfüllt keinen Straftatbestand, erst die Verwendung der erschlichenen Daten :-(


selten so einen gequirlten Unfug zu diesem Thema gelesen. 

cp


----------



## RA.Muntenbeck (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt! Der Beamte hatte wohl keinen Bock auf den Schreibkram.

*§ 22 StGB:* _"Eine Straftat versucht, wer nach seiner Vorstellung von der Tat zur Verwirklichung des Tatbestandes unmittelbar ansetzt."_

Nachdem der Lockanrufer die 0137... übermittelt hat, hat er keinen weiteren Einfluss mehr auf das Geschehen - also hängt er am Fliegenfänger! Das ist was anderes als bei Phishing. Hier mag das Absenden der Phishingmail noch als straflose Vorbereitungshandlung angesehen werden.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühjahr 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

nix anderes ist der anruf einer 0137 lieber RA was soll denn da der unterschied sein?


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



> Bei Versatel habe ich angerufen und den Sachverhalt geschildert. Laut Hotline ist das "Problem" bekannt und man soll eine Email an rufnummernspam[at] @bnetza.de schreiben.


 Das sind ja echt die Tollsten, diese Versatellis... Die sollen verdammt noch mal den Letztverantwortlichen nennen und dem die Nummern sperren. Und nicht feige an die Bundesnetzagentur abwälzen. (die Beschwerde dort ist ja richtig, aber die fragen doch wiederum versatel nach dem Letztverantwortlichen)


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Die sollen verdammt noch mal den Letztverantwortlichen nennen und dem die Nummern sperren.


[sarkasmus]Warum sollten die sich ohne  Not  einer lukrativen Einnahmequelle berauben?  [/sarkasmus]

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


weil ihnen sonst vielleicht endlich mal jemand die Tür einrennt. Medien, Rechtsanwälte, irgendwer - ich beiss mir ja schon an der Pressesprecherin die Zähne aus...


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ich bin auch Opfer des 0137 Betrugs. 
Nummer: 01377073398008
am 29.4.2006 19:02  Dauer 00:00:05   1,1896 €
Netzbetreiber O2
Ich habe unwissentlich zurück gerufen, der Anruf wurde aber gar nicht abgenommen, daher wundert mich das Erscheinen auf der Rechnung besonders. 
Nach meinen Recherchen steht die dtms AG, Mainz hinter der Nummer. 
Ich werde mich an die Bundesnetzagentur wenden. 
Danke für die Tipps
Uschi


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auch Opfer des 0137 Betrugs.
> Nummer: 01377073398008
> am 29.4.2006 19:02  Dauer 00:00:05   1,1896 €
> Netzbetreiber O2
> ...


siehe
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=145465#post145465

Frag bei dtms nach:
qm (at) dtms.de
Mit Deinem Namen und Deiner Anschrift. Die Auskunft wird zwar die gleiche sein, aber ein Brief ist was, das Du bei einer Anzeige gleich mit anheften kannst.
Eine solche würde ich stellen... 

Verweise darauf, dass es ein Massenbetrug mit geringem Schaden im Einzelfall ist. Die sollen bei dtms nachfragen, wo Dein Geld geblieben ist. Wenn dtms noch Gelder hat, dürfen die die nicht weiter transferieren, wenn sie aus Betrug stammen.


----------



## Anna aus dem Pott (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo Aka,

verwalte gerade urlaubsbedingt das Festnetz meiner Eltern (die -anders als ich- im Telefonbuch stehen) und dort gehen täglich so komische Computeranrufe ein (leider haben meine Eltern kein Clip freigeschaltet und ich kann nicht erkennen wer hier der Anrufer ist). Nach der Ansage, diese Anrufe seien zu jeder Zeit kostenlos soll man dann eine Taste drücken oder einfach nur abwarten. Wenn man diese Anweisungen befolgt bricht irgendwann die Verbindung einfach ab. Weisst Du hier Näheres? Auf die Rechnung bin ich gespannt.

Die Anna aus dem Pott


----------



## SEP (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Anna aus dem Pott schrieb:
			
		

> leider haben meine Eltern kein Clip freigeschaltet und ich kann nicht erkennen wer hier der Anrufer ist


Das liegt dann an der Einstellung des Anrufers, nicht an der des Empfängers.


----------



## dieter_w (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Anna aus dem Pott schrieb:
			
		

> Computeranrufe   ...   (leider haben meine Eltern kein Clip freigeschaltet und ich kann nicht erkennen wer hier der Anrufer ist).



Hi Anna,

selbst wenn man ein Telefon mit CLIP hätte würde man bei derartigen Anrufen nix sehen. Solche Truppenteile arbeiten immer mit abgehender Rufnummernunterdrückung. Auf normalem Weg (ohne Fangschaltung) keine Chance, den Anrufer zu identifizieren.

Grüße,
Dieter


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

sonntag 14.05.06 
uhrzeit 13:37 
e-plus (via phonehouse) 

01377661213


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				dieter_w schrieb:
			
		

> Anna aus dem Pott schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Passt ja prima zu Lockanrufen 0137 das Thema


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

nr.: +491377661221
Netz: Vodafone
Datum: 17.05.2006

Nr.: +491377661201
Netz: Vodafone
Datum: 29.04.2006


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Folgende Lockanrufe habe ich erhalten: 

+491377661221
17.Mai  Uhrzeit 6.17

+491377661201
29. April Uhrzeit 13.00

+491377661102
03. Dezember  Uhrzeit 11.28

bei allen anfrufen Netz D1

renate


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> +491377661102
> 03. Dezember  Uhrzeit 11.28


 Versatel --> Mobile Telecom ("Der Kickboxer")
Gibt es dazu noch beweismaterial?



> +491377661201
> 29. April Uhrzeit 13.00


 War das nicht die Nummer, die an zwei Wochenende auftauchte? Da würde mich eine Stellungnahme der Bundesnetzagentur und Versatel interessieren. Wenn da noch Beweise vorhanden sind, bitte Anzeige erstatten.

Aber das gilt ja eigentlich immer...

Beschwerden an
rufnummernspam (at) bnetza.de
und schriftlich an Versatel, siehe:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=144735#post144735

auch interessant:
Saschas schöner Übersichtsartikel hier:
http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Lockanruf +49137661221 am 17.05.2006  um 7:27


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377661221
17.05.06
23:06


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377661221
18.05.06
08:42
D2


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377661221
18.05.2006
T-Mobile


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377661221

17.05.2006 - 6:59
und 18.05.2006 - 9:05 Uhr

T-Mobile


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Auch bei mir

gestern 17.05.2006
13:32
+491377661221
einmal klingeln lassen
bin nicht ran und habe auch nicht zurück gerufen !


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo 
2 Anrufe der

Versatel-Süd-Deutschland GmbH, Kriegsbergstraße 32, 70174 Stuttgart, Nummer

0137-7661221

auf Vodafone-Nummer.

Der Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Anruf am 17.05. um 9:46 Uhr
Anruf am 18.05. um 11:52 Uhr
+491377661221
D2


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

MABEZ-Nummer: 0137-7661221 um 11.56 Uhr T-Mobile

(0)137 766 zugeteilt Versatel-Süd-Deutschland GmbH

Meldung an BNetzA und Schmerzfrei-Tel ist raus!


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,

ich habe die letzten paar Tage mehrfach Anrufe von 0137xxxx bekommen.

Details des letzten Anrufs:
Do 18.05.2006 13:53Uhr
Nummer: 013776612

Gruß


----------



## dieter_w (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Do 18.05.2006 13:53Uhr
> Nummer: 013776612



Hallo Unbekannter, die Nummer ist offensichtlich nicht vollständig gepostet.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Es ist skandalös, dass Versatelnummern jetzt schon unter der Woche missbraucht werden. Offenbar pennt da Versatel ebenso wie die Bundesnetzagentur. Das gibts ja wohl nicht...
Kann nicht jmd offiziell bei Versatel oder BNetzA nachfragen?


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Wurde am 07.05. um 16:22 Uhr von 01377661211 angerufen.
Bin bei D1.
Bin zum Glück nicht ran und habe auch nicht zurückgerufen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Bitte unternehmt alle auch möglichst viel von dem, was hier beschrieben ist:
blaue Schrift klicken - und bitte schreibt kurz, was davon gemacht wurde. Und meldet Euch bitte wieder, wenn ihr 'was wisst.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Mai 2006)

*01377661221*

Gefakter 1x Anruf von
Nr.: 01377661221
Datum: 18.05.2006 18:34 Uhr
Bei Rückruf meldet sich Computer und sagt Danke für die Beteiligung an der Umfrage. Sollte sich lieber dafür bedanken, daß man denen auf den Leim
gegangen ist :-(


----------



## F.Unger (18 Mai 2006)

*0137-7661221*

Habe seit gestern schon 2 Spam-Anrufe der Nummer 0137-7661221 bekommen. Beschwerde an die B-Netzagentur ist erfolgt.

Viele Grüße,
F.Unger


----------



## Gast (18 Mai 2006)

*Aw: 0137-7661221*

Hallo,

habe auch einen Anruf dieser Nummer erhalten. Beschwerde wurde versendet. Der Anruf Anruf erfolgte kurz nach 20:00 Uhr.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

2 Anrufe:

+491377661201
30.04.2006 01:07 Uhr

+491377661221
18.05.2006 20:17 Uhr

Hab mich erst beim 2. Mal gewundert, aber nicht zurückgerufen.
Eine Beschwerde an die Bundesnetzagentur ist raus!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

1377661221
18.05.06 21:08:04


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

vergessen D1 Netz, Bundesagentur benachrichtigt
danke ohne dieses Forum hätte ich gar nix gerafft


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nummer: 01377661221
18.05.06, 11:17
Netz D1


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> 2 Anrufe:
> 
> +491377661201
> 30.04.2006 01:07 Uhr
> ...



hier lesen, insbesondere wegen der 01377661201
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=147780#post147780

0137lesezeichen20060518
0137lesezeichen01377661201
0137lesezeichen01377661221


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377661221

19.05.2006

06:59:29

auch einmal klingeln lassen...


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

18.05.2006
23.51 Uhr

0137/7661221

Bereits das zweite Mal und immer um die Uhrzeit. Bin nicht rangegangen!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Gestern Abend 22.48 Uhr
0137 7661221
D1


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

+491377661221
19.05.2006
8:36
D1


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

19.05.2006
08:30
0137 - 7661221
D2


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

19.5.2006 - 8:44

+491377661221

Hab leider zurückgerufen und dann erst bei der Computerstimme gleich aufgelegt. Skandal.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

+491377661221
19.05.2006
08:51
O2


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

mich hat heute auch die +491377661221 erwischt, ist ja schon mehrmals hier genannt worden. anruf kam 07:20 uhr. hab zurückgerufen und mir wurde gesagt:"Ihre Stimme wurde gezählt!" (computer stimme). danach wurde die verbindung direkt unterbrochen.

weiß einer von euch mit was man jetzt rechnen muss? buchen die einem 1 - 2 euro ab, oder direkt ein ganzes vermögen.

antworten wären echt super.
beste grüße
criz


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

19.05.2006
01377661221
8:43
D2 Versatel


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377661221
19.05.2006 9:19 Uhr


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137 7661221

Eingegangen 19.05.2006, 8:38 Uhr.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hatte heute am 18.05.2006 gegen 08:45 Uhr 
einen Anruf in Abwesenheit von 
der Nummer 0137 7661221
E-Plus Netz
Habe zurückgerufen- Ansage Ihre Stimme wurde gezählt
Gruss DK


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

18.05.06 09:23Uhr
+491377661221
T-Mobile

was beim Rückruf kommt kann ich nicht sagen. bin doch nicht doof


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> 01377661221
> 17.05.06
> 23:06


wurde heute morgen auch von dieser nummer kalt erwischt,
war auf mein handy unter anruf in abwesenheit, die nummer 01377661221
hab verschlafen wie ich war zurückgerufen - es kam nur eine computeransage und die sagte ihre stimme wurde gezählt.

weis einer vielleicht was da jetzt für kosten auf einen zu kommen?
gruß M.B.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> weis einer vielleicht was da jetzt für kosten auf einen zu kommen?.


kommt drauf an 
http://www.teltarif.de/i/sonderrufnummern-mobilfunk.html
http://www.teltarif.de/i/sonderrufnummern-prepaid.html

cp


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

017377661221
19.05.2006
09.31

Hab auch zurückgerufen, weil ich enen Anruf  erwartete!!!!!!
Meldung: "Ihre Stimme wurde gezählt"


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137 766 1221
19.05.2006
10:05

T-Mobile, kein Rückruf


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallöchen,

ich werde auch seit 2 Tagen nachts von dieser Nummer (01377661221)angeklingelt! Zum Glück bin nie dran gegangen! Es regt mich nur total auf, dass diese Idioten einem nachts noch net mal schlafen lassen! Vorgestern wars 0:20 Uhr und gestern um 23:48 Uhr! Die spinnen doch.

Habt ihr ne Ahnung, ob es geht, dass ich von mein Netzbetreiber die Nummer sperren lassen kann? Das nervt nämlich total!

Liebe Grüße, Claudia


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137/7661221
Anruf am 19.5.06 um 9:32 Uhr
Netz: EPlus


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

gleiche nummer kurz vor 8 / O2.

ist schonmal jemand rangegangen? dann kostet es DEREN geld ;o)!
ich hoffe, ich erwische da mal so einen nervsack...


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*0137-Lockanrufe bei der Bundesnetzagentur melden*

Wo kann man so einen Anruf denn bei der Bundesnetzagentur melden? Gibt es da eine "Sammelstelle" für derlei Beschwerden?  Danke. 

Habe am 19.05.2006 um 9:52h einen Anruf von 0137-7661221 bekommen.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137/7661221
Heute morgen 06:50 

Zum Glück lassen die ned allzulang klingeln und ich konnt in Ruhe weiterschlafen


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*Vielen Dank, Ihre Stimme wurde gezählt.*

01377661221

19.05.06

07:25 Uhr

auf Rückruf


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Tel: 01377661221
D1
7:25 Uhr


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377-661221
Anruf auf Display registriert. 7:52
D1
Zurückgerufen (Shit!)
Ansage: "Vielen Dank, Ihre Stimme wurde gezählt!"


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Anruf am 17.05. um 9:46 Uhr
> Anruf am 18.05. um 11:52 Uhr
> +491377661221
> D2



Da wird wohl derzeit massiv angerufen.
Auch bei mir auf D2 nur am 19.05. um 07:41.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Vielleicht ist bei der BNetzA mal jemand so clever und ruft den Link hierher auf, welchen ich denen mit meinen gestrigen und heutigen Beschwerden überließ. 

Dann könnten die "live" mitverfolgen, wie lange mit den jeweiligen MABEZ-Nummern trotz massenhaft Beschwerden bei Versatel-Süd noch weiter gepingt wird.

Sind die bei Versatel-Süd denn auf einem mehrtägigen Betriebsausflug, da man offensichtlich keine Reaktion zeigt??

Liebe "Qualitymanagerin", übernehmen Sie..............


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nachdem ich hier gestern meine Anrufe dieser Nummer gepostet habe, schaue ich immer wieder mal vorbei um Neues zu erfahren.
Da diese Versatel Nummer anscheinend immer noch nicht gesperrt worden ist, frage ich mich wirklich wieso wir uns eigentlich beschweren, scheint ja wohl niemanden zu interessieren, dass da jemand gut abzockt. 
Ich habe meine Beschwerde auch gestern morgen schon rausgeschickt, aber natuerlich bisher noch nichts gehoert!
Es ist eine absolute Unverschämtheit.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo, habe die Seite über google gefunden, einfach die Nummer eingegeben. Wunderbar, dass es so was gibt!

Also,

Anruf von +491377661221 am 19.05.2006 um 11:59. Vodafone.

Habe in letzter Zeit viele SMS von Freunden über www.vlf.net und free-sms.de bekommen, kann dieser Anruf damit zusammenhängen?


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

D1 
Rufnummer 0137 766 1221 

18.05.06 17:19 Uhr
17.05.06 15:11 Uhr
29.04 06 22:08 Uhr

2 Mal klingeln und dann aufgelegt.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ich habe gerade von der Bundesnetzagentur nachfolgende Antwort erhalten, Beschwerde wurde gestern morgen verschickt:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

Ihre E-Mail ist bei der Bundesnetzagentur für Elektrizität, Gas, Telekommunikation, Post und Eisenbahnen eingegangen und wird unter dem Zeichen »MEDE EB-80196\06« geführt. Bitte geben Sie bei Rückfragen stets dieses Zeichen an.
Bitte haben Sie Verständnis, dass eine weitergehende Beantwortung Ihres Schreibens wegen der gegebenenfalls erforderlichen Ermittlungsarbeit unter Umständen noch einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen wird.
Für Rückfragen oder für weitere Fragen im Zusammenhang mit Rufnummernmissbrauch stehen Ihnen unsere Mitarbeiter unter den unten genannten Rufnummern* gerne zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Ihre Bundesnetzagentur

Tel.: (02 91)99 55-2 06 oder 0 18 05 34 25 37


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

D1 von Versatel Süd

+491377661221 einmal anklingeln und aufgelegt.

Habe nicht zurückgerufen!
19.05.06 12:55 Uhr


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137-7661221
19.05.2006, 12:37 Uhr
Vodafone

Leider bin ich erst auf dieses Forum gestoßen, nachdem ich meine Stimme für irgendwas abgegeben habe. Wer weiß, welchen US-Präsidenten wir diesmal auf diese Weise an die Macht bringen.

Sehr hilfreich war für mich als Opfer-Noob dieser Link zu dialerschutz.de: http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php. Dort ist auch ein Link zu einem Musterbeschwerdebrief/-mail.

Zu den Stoßzeiten sollten wir das Handy immer griffbereit haben und sofort abnehmen. 100.000 Handytelefonate dürfte auf deren Rechnung auch gut aussehen.

Schönes ruhiges WE euch noch.
Greetz aus Bln


----------



## der aus bln (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

So, habe eben bei Versatel angerufen, die den Anschluss dieser *[...]* verwaltet, und mit einer netten Damen telefoniert (das hat mich ca. 5x12ct gekostet, und die schöne Musik 2x12ct).

Die haben das wohl durch Zufall erfahren, weil schon einige nicht Versatel-Kunden dort angerufen haben, und brauchen die Information schriftlich (ich sende gleich ein Fax raus), damit die dagegen vorgehen können.

Reaktionsgeschwindigkeiten, da denkt man das sei ein Beamtenapparat.

*[An markierten Stellen editiert - bitte NUBs beachten! Ein gewisser Sprachstil ist hier Standard.]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

PS: Die Verantwortlichen dahinter werden dann angeblich öffentlich gemacht, sodass man juristische Schritte einleiten kann.

[]
*[Virenscanner: Frage entfernt]*


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Wenn die Verantwortlichen bekannt sind, kann sie bitte jemand hier auch veroeffentlichen?


----------



## SEP (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Anonymus schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Verantwortlichen bekannt sind, kann sie bitte jemand hier auch veroeffentlichen?



Kaum:
*Nutzungsbedingungen Forum Computerbetrug und Dialerschutz*:


> *Persönliche Daten*
> 
> Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist. Ebenso ist die Angabe von E-Mailadressen nicht erwünscht. Als persönliche Daten in diesem Sinne gilt auch das Ergebnis von whois-Abfragen.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Habe auch gerade einen anruf auf vodafone bekommen:

von  01377661221  ; 13:31 Uhr


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Lockanruf: von +491377661221 am 17.05.2006 19:02:52 GMD +0200
Ziel: private Mobilfunkrufummer im D1-Netz


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137/7661221 (1x klingeln lassen)
Netz: E+
Datum: 19.05.06, 13:36 Uhr


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Bei mir Ebenfalls. 01377661221

19.05.2006 / 13:43

Bundesnetzagentur habe ich bereits informiert!


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Datum: 19.05.06 09.59
Nummer: 0137 7661221
Netz: o2


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Datum: 19.05.06 14.40
Nummer: 0137 7661221
Netz: D2


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377661221
19.05.2006
13.49 Uhr
e-Plus

Viele Grüsse!!


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Datum: 19.05.2006 14:00
Nummer: 0137 7661221
Netz: e-plus


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Achtung Abzocke !!!
Ich habe eine SMS mit der nach richt eines versäumten Anrufes erhalten.
Beim Rückruf erzählte mir eine nette Dame: Danke für ihren Rückruf, ihre Stimme wurde gezählt.

Das wars, keine Ansage für was ich eigentlich gestimmt habe und keine Ansage was mich der Anruf kostet.

Achtung vor der Nummer: 01377661221


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377661221
19.05.2006 14:12
e-plus


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

19.05.2006  11 Uhr 12
01377661221
O2


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377661221

19.05.2006 13:56


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

17.5.2006 / 16:57 Uhr und
18.5.2006 / 19:52 Uhr
von Nr. 01377661221
mein Netz: D1

seltsam: gerade erzählt mir ein Freund, dass er mich am 18.5. um 19:52 angerufen hat!! In meiner Anruferliste kam aber nur diese 0137... ! Kann sich so ein Lockanruf etwa auf "normale" Anrufe draufschalten?

Gruß
S.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nr.:01377661201
Anrufzeit:30.April 2006 00:20

erneut!

Nr.:01377661221
Anrufzeit:18.Mai 2006 19:29


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Nr.:01377661201
> Anrufzeit:30.April 2006 00:20
> 
> erneut!
> ...



sorry Netzanbieter vergessen Vodafone!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377661221
19.05.06
14:36


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

17.05.06 - 20:45 Uhr
18.05.06 - 22:49 Uhr
von 01377661221
mein Netz: D 1


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377661221
19.05.06
15:13
D2

Mfg Dennis


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137661221
19.05.06
15:40
D1


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> 0137661221
> 19.05.06
> 15:40
> D1


sorry, 7 vergessen, also 01377661221


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

19.03.2006
15:30 Uhr

01377661221

D1


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

mist, sollte 19.05. sein .....


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377661221

am 19.05.06

15:50


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377661221 

19.05.06

T-Mobile

15.36


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> 01377661221
> 18.05.06
> 08:42
> D2



19.05.06

Anruf erhalten von o.g. Nummer....


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

ein Anruf am 17.5.06
und ein Anruf am 18.05.06 um 21 .06 Uhr

Die vollständige Rufnummer lautet 01377661221

Habe Versatel angeschrieben und um Stellungnahme gebeten


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

habe auch anruf von 01377661221 erhalten- auf D1. habe blöder weise zurückgerufen.
"danke, dass sie mitgemacht haben.. ihr anruf wurde registriert"
wie viel musste ich dafür jetzt abdrücken?


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> wie viel musste ich dafür jetzt abdrücken?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=148048#post148048


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377661221
19.05.2006 ca. 16:30
D1


----------



## Dieter (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

habe heute morgen um 09.52 von 0137 766 1221 einen Anruf auf mein Vodafone mob.tel. bekommen. Versehentlich hab ich nicht genau hingeschaut und zurückgerufen und schon wars passiert:  Es ertönt nach einem Rufton eine Stimme die sagt: Vielen Dank ihre Stimme wurde gezählt !   
Na prima dachte ich, reingefallen und nun geht die Odyssee los, ich schicke ein Fax an Versatel Süd (in Berlin: 030 81 88 10 19) mit der Aufforderung, mir den Kunden, der die 0137 766 1221 betreibt zu nennen, gegen den werde ich Rechtsmittel einlegen, gleichzeitig faxe ich die Beschwerde auch an die Bundesnetzagentur in Leipzig.  Scheiß Zeitaufwendig das Ganze, aber ich lass mich nicht abzocken! Also, wünsche allseits ein schönes Wochenende,
  Gruß,   Dieter


----------



## Dieter (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

wenn ihr wissen wollt was euch der Anruf zu 0137 7661221 kostet, so müsst ihr eueren Netzbetreiber fragen, der 'kassiert' die Kohle erst mal über euere Telefonrechnung ab und gibt sie dann weiter an versatel süd, die geben dann ihrerseits das Geld weiter an ihren netten Kunden, der die Votingline betreibt. Dazwischen bleiben noch ein paar Cent hängen, bei euerem Netzbetreiber, der ja für den Anruf auch was bekommt, das Meiste Geld geht jedoch zum Votingline Betreiber - den wir gerne alle kurz mal würgen möchten!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Anruf von 01377661221

Am 19.5.06.

Ich wurde einmal angeklingelt.
Was passiert wenn man zurückklingelt???

Mfg


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,

hatte soeben einen Lockanruf von 0137 766 12 14. Netz: D-1

Horst


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Die Bundesnetzagentur ist bedingt willig, aber unbedingt hilflos. Die können immer nur rückwirkend die Nummern sperren und selbst das dauert offenbar im Fall Versatel länger als sonst (dtms) üblich.

Versatel sollte unbedingt mal mediales Interesse kriegen für das verhalten, das die an den tag legen. Immerhin ist Versatel doch sicher bekannt, welche Nummern Herr/Firma X noch angemietet hat. Die Bundesnetzagentur hat keine Handhabe, Nummern zu sperren _bevor_ es Missbrauch damit gibt. Firmen wie Versatel haben diese Möglichkeiten - zumindest hat die "Crystal" damals meines Wissens  nach dem ping-spam aus Magdeburg _alle_ Nummern der  Hilfsarbeiter für die polnische  Tante gesperrt. Wenn es Sinn macht, bei den Mitkassierern Abstufungen zu machen, weiss ich, wen ich ganz unten ansiedeln würde. Mit Abstand...
0137lesezeichen01377661214
0137lesezeichen01377270047


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137 7270047
19.5.2006 - 19:30


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

(0)137 727xxxx zugeteilt Colt Telecom GmbH Frankfurt

Wochenende - Hochsaison für Pinger.......


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377661221 hat mich angerufen. Ich hab natürlich zurückgerufen, und plötzlich kam die Stimme: ihr Anruf wurde gezählt...

Habe E-Plus.

Was wird mich denn der Spass kosten?

_http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=148048#post148048
modinfo _


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*01377270047*

Anruf in Abwesenheit 19.05.06, 18:42

zugeordnet: COLT Telecom GmbH, Herriotstraße 4, 60528 Frankfurt/Main


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Am 19.05.2006 um 00:06:12 die Nummer 01377661221. Eine Frechheit, mitten in der nacht! Habe natürlich NICHT drauf reagiert!


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137 7270047
19.5.2006 - 19:30

Dass es in diesem Colt-Block überhaupt noch Nummern gibt, ist erstaunlich... [ironie] Und es ist wahrscheinlich nicht mal die gute Beziehung von Colt zur BNetza, die dafür verantwortlich ist, sondern schlicht die Lücken im Verbraucherschutz... [/ironie]

Bisher wurden von der BNetzA folgende Nummern gesperrt (die Menge der gesperrten Nummern ist kleiner als die der betroffenen Nummern)

0137727-00-00,01,03,05,06,07,09,17,20,26,33,34,40,41

Die Staatsanwaltschaft Magdeburg hat gegen Anbieter einiger dieser Nummern ermittelt. Was daraus wurde? Ich wills nicht wissen...

Was man tun kann?
Steht hier schon öfter. Mal blättern.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo, meine Mum erhielt heute einen Ping-Anruf, hat aber zum Glück nicht zurückgerufen! Hier die Daten:

01377661214

am 19.05.2006

um ca 20.15 Uhr

Vodafone D2

Danke


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Lockanruf +491377661221 auf Handy
8:45 19-Mai-2006
gemeldet an Bundesnetzagentur


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*Lockanruf*

Ich wurde heute das dritte mal Opfer von einem Lockanruf der Erste war 
am
12.05.2006 Um 15:46 Uhr von der Rufnummer +491377661202
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
ich habe zurück gerufen weil die einmal durchgeklingelt haben.
Das habe ich nur  gemacht weil ich dachte es währe ein bekannter den ich zurück rufen sollte. An der anderen Leitung war dann zu hören:
"Ihre Stimme wurde gezählt"
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
am
12.05.2006 Um 18:18 Uhr von der Rufnummer +491377661212
am
19.05.2006 um 21:17 Uhr von der Rufnummer +491377270047

Dort wurde sowas gesagt wie:
"Vielen dank für ihren Anruf, Auf wiederhören"

naja zu schade das ich damals nicht schon nachgeforscht habe.



Liebe Grüße

René


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Soeben habe ich (mal wieder!) einen so genannten "Lockanruf" bekommen. Es hat nur 2x geklingelt...

Genaue Daten:                
anrufende Nummer:           +491377270047
Zeitpunkt des Anrufes:     19.05.2006; 23:33 Uhr
(Ich habe einen vodafone-Vertrag)

Die Mail an die BundesNetzAgentur ist och gleich weg..


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ja, ich hatte am 26.03.2006 einen Anruf von der Nr. 0137-7865932 auf meinem Handy. Bin dann bei der Forschung nach dem Inhaber der Nr. auf der Seite der Bundesnetzagentur gelandet. Dort habe ich die Nr. gleich mal gemeldet. Ich habe dann heute von denen die Mitteilung erhalten,dass die Nr. dieser Firma in London gehört und zwischenzeitlich abgeschaltet wurde. Würde jedem raten, solche Anrufe der Bundesnetzagentur zu melden an: dialer.postfach [at] BNetzA.de


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Mai 2006)

Habe vor ein paar Minuten (~23:45Uhr 19.05.06) einen Anruf mit der Nummer +491377270047 bekommen auf meine Nummer +4916274...


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich hatte am 26.03.2006 einen Anruf von der Nr. 0137-7865932 auf meinem Handy. Bin dann bei der Forschung nach dem Inhaber der Nr. auf der Seite der Bundesnetzagentur gelandet. Dort habe ich die Nr. gleich mal gemeldet. Ich habe dann heute von denen die Mitteilung erhalten,dass die Nr. dieser Firma in London gehört und zwischenzeitlich abgeschaltet wurde. Würde jedem raten, solche Anrufe der Bundesnetzagentur zu melden an: dialer.postfach [at] BNetzA.de


rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de - ist aber eigentlich egal.

Stimmt, die Nummer wurde hier auch genannt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=138698#post138698

Der Londoner Anbieter wurde bereits am 30. März hier genannt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=139618#post139618

Problem dabei: Der als Ansprechpartner genannte panamaische Anwalt weiss nichts von den Aktivitäten der (unauffindbaren) Firma und verwies an seine britischen Geschäftspartner. Die Angabe des Verantwortlichen war also offenbar wertlos. 


			
				R*C* schrieb:
			
		

> Our client is proceeding to record my resignation as director of the company as I do not want my name linked to any fraud or scam



Dass die Nummer gesperrt wurde, ist ja ganz nett. Aber solange mcn-tele nicht gezwungen werden kann, klar zu sagen, wer hinter den Anrufen stand, solange bringt das nicht viel.

Herr R*C* aus Panama hat nach eigenen Angaben *keinen einzigen Brief in dieser sache erhalten* und meinte darüber hinaus, dies sei auch gar nicht vorgesehen gewesen.

Schön, dass die Bundsnetzagentur es in weniger als zwei Monaten schafft, diese Informationen an den Mann zu bringen. Damit die Politik wieder heucheln kann, es sei alles im Lot.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

na ja, besser ist es aber, solche "Lockanrufe" wenigstens der Bundesnetzagentur zu melden, als gar nichts zu tun... Auch wenn es nur der sog. Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein ist...

Gruß Rei


----------



## Bine (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo!

01377661221
19.05.06 14:00 Uhr
Netz: T-Mobile D

Ich habe nicht angerufen aber dafür eine ordnungsgemäße Beschwerde an die Bundesnetzargentur gesand. 

Vorschlag:
Vielleicht sortieren wir die Threads nach Nummern? 
Ist etwas unübersichtlich geworden.

Grüße

Sabine


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Mai 2006)

*0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo.

0137 7661214
20.05.06 06:44 Uhr

Als ich zurückgerufen habe, habe ich gehört  "Ihre Stimme wurde gezählt", oder was ähnlich.

Gruß

Vladimir


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Sa, 20.5.2006
9.17 Uhr
01377270047
ins Eplus-Netz


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,

hatte nen Lockanruf am 
20.05 um 9h12 nen Lockanruf mit der Rufnummer
+491377270047
ins
o2 Netz

Grüße

Franz


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hatte heute am 20.05.2006 gegen 00:15 Uhr 
einen Anruf in Abwesenheit von 
der Nummer 0137 7270047
E-Plus Netz
DK


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

dito,
0137-7270047 zu e-plus, 20.05. um 01.26 uhr


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hatte heute morgen einen Anruf auf dem Handy,

E-Plus
20.05.2006 um 09:00
01377-661214


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137 7661221

19.05.2006 um 6:14Uhr
bin nicht wach geworden und hab die Nummer später mal bei Google eingetragen bevor ich antworte, hat wohl geholfen


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Bei mir heute morgen 20.06. um 9.41h  auf ePlus die Nummer 0137 766 1214.

Hab das schon weitergemeldet an die Regulierungsstelle.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hatte gerade einen solchen Anruf.
Beim Rückruf (ja, ich bin neu hier  sagte ein freundliche Stimme nur "Vielen Dank" und das wars. Wenigstens beherrscht man beim Abzocken die Grundformen der Höflichkeit.
Nummer: +491377270047
Netz: D2
Zeit: 20.05.2006 11:36
Nummer gehostet von Colt


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137-Rufnummer:  0137-7270047
Anrufzeit:  20.05.2006  um  11:34 Uhr
betroffenes Netz:   E-Plus (0177)


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0173 7 66 12 14
10:34 Uhr ins D1-Netz


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137727047
am 20.05.2006

und

01377661221
am 19.05.2006


----------



## 350x2 (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Anruf um 12:11 Vorwahl 0177  DisplayNr : 0137 7270047   --> Colt . Finde leider keine Rufnummer um freundlich um Abschaltung zu bitten. Beschwerde an BNA ist unterwegs.   Ein schönes Wochende       Gruß   350x2
Über eine erreichbare Rufnummer bei Colt würde ich mich freuen


----------



## Jürgen (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo!

hatte heute vormittag einen Lockanruf von 
01377661214
Netz O2
20.05.2006, 06:54 Uhr

Dank Dialerschutz.de Infos wußte ich was zu tun war...

Ciao
Jürgen


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137-7270047
20.Mai 2006 13.00 Uhr
Vodafone


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

dito, 01377661214 heute um 13.40 im D1-Netz


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Sammelthread 0137-Lockanrufe aufs Handy ab Dezember 2005

20.05.06 13:30 Anruf von 0137-7661214 über E-Plus

Habe leider zurückgerufen (Nummer gleicht sehr einer mir bekannten Nummer)

Die Ansage, dass ich registriert werde und teilnehme (an was auch immer) hat mich sehr erschreckt. Die Polizei meinte nur ich sei selber Schuld, dass ich zurückgerufen habe und solange kein Schaden entstanden ist können sie nichts machen.

Nun hoffe ich, dass es bei der Einwahlgebühr von 0,98 bleibt und nicht noch irgendetwas dazu kommt.


----------



## Strafanzeigensammler (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> 20.05.06 13:30 Anruf von 0137-7661214 über E-Plus
> 
> Habe leider zurückgerufen (Nummer gleicht sehr einer mir bekannten Nummer)
> 
> ...



Zu den 0,98 kommen noch die normalen Kosten vom Handy ins Festnetz hinzu. 

Warum kein Schaden entstanden? Wenn ich getäuscht wurde und meine, jemand habe mich sprechen wollen, rufe zurück, dann weiß ich, dass ich dafür bezahlen muss. Mich wollte aber niemand sprechen, also kann ich auch niemanden erreichen = die Telefonkosten sind mein Schaden. Wie hoch, weiß ich vorher nie - ich weiß ja nicht wie lange der beabsichtigte Rückruf dauern wird. Dass die Täter aber von den 0,98 einen Anteil (meist mehr als 0,60 EUR) erhalten, weiß ich nicht, will ich nicht und ist der direkte kriminelle Gewinn aus meinem Schaden. 

@Unregistriert: Bitte nicht "Die Polizei" schreiben. Jeder Betrieb muss einige verkraften, die ihren Job nicht kapiert haben, auch kann jeder mal kurzzeitig indisponiert sein.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				350x2 schrieb:
			
		

> Finde leider keine Rufnummer um freundlich um Abschaltung zu bitten. Beschwerde an BNA ist unterwegs.



Nun, ich hatte soeben ein nettes Telefonat mit Colt und auch in Deinem Namen um Abschaltung gebeten ) 

Alle Betroffenen sollten sich bei der Bundesnetzagentur beschweren: rufnummernspam ]ät[ bnetza.de Wichtig, wenn Ihr an die Bundesnetzagentur schreibt, immer Namen und Adresse angeben, da die Beschwerden sonst nicht verwendet werden können.

Nebelwolf

ps. 0137 7270047 um 13:55 (ePlus-Netz, 0177)


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137-727661214
20.Mai 2006 15.03 Uhr
Vodafone


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

SORRY!
Nummer lautet:
0137-7661214
20.Mai 2006 15.03 Uhr
Vodafone


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo!

20.05.2006  08.15 Uhr
0137 7270047
E-Plus

Zum Glück nicht zurückgerufen..


----------



## firefoxfan (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

20.05.2006 07:53
+491377661214 (Versatel Süd) 
Netz: D1 
nicht zurückgerufen 

Beschwerde an BNETZA und Auskunftsanforderung an Versatel gehen heute noch  raus. 

Über eine Strafanzeige denke ich noch nach.
Bin aus Raum NBG


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> 0137 7270047
> 19.5.2006 - 19:30


hi hatte auch einen anruf von der nummer nachts um eins habs aber ignoriet wollte schlafen gut das es diese seite gibt jetzt weiss ich wenigstens wer bzw. was es war


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Anruf von
0137-7661214

20.05.06
15:51 Uhr
Netz: D1 (Vorwahl: 0170)

(0)137 766 zugeteilt Versatel-Süd-Deutschland GmbH


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Mai 2006)

*0137 - 727 00 47*

Samstag, 20.5.2006, 17.37 h 44 sec: Zynischer Anrufbeantworter "Vielen Dank!"

Bin gespannt auf die Rechnung, soll sich ja nur um ca. 2 Euro handeln (nach dialerschutz.de).

Faxe aber heute noch an die Bundesnetzagentur/Polizei, auch wenn diese Fachbeamten wohl zu ungeschickt sind, um ihren Chefs mal klarzumachen, wie dreist abgezockt wird.
Die Abzocke, so scheint mir, wird dort eigentlich nur verwaltet. 
Meine ersten Kontakte nach dort wg. Dialer-Abzocke waren von der Art: "Könne mir nix mache. Tut uns leid." Mittlerweile haben die begriffen, dass sie ein bisschen doch was machen können .... 

Werde auch einen RA beautragen eine kostenpflichtige Abmahnung zu senden.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Samstag, 20.5.2006, 17.37 h 44 sec: Zynischer Anrufbeantworter "Vielen Dank!"

Bin gespannt auf die Rechnung, soll sich ja nur um ca. 2 Euro handeln (nach dialerschutz.de).

Faxe aber heute noch an die Bundesnetzagentur/Polizei, auch wenn diese Fachbeamten wohl zu ungeschickt sind, um ihren Chefs mal klarzumachen, wie dreist abgezockt wird.
Die Abzocke, so scheint mir, wird dort eigentlich nur verwaltet. 
Meine ersten Kontakte nach dort wg. Dialer-Abzocke waren von der Art: "Könne mir nix mache. Tut uns leid." Mittlerweile haben die begriffen, dass sie ein bisschen doch was machen können .... 

Werde auch einen RA beautragen eine kostenpflichtige Abmahnung zu senden.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Mai 2006)

*Aw: 01377270047*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Anruf in Abwesenheit 19.05.06, 18:42
> 
> zugeordnet: COLT Telecom GmbH, Herriotstraße 4, 60528 Frankfurt/Main




hallo hab auch heute 20.05.2006  einen anruf von diesen nummer geriegt..will gerne wessen..ist das betrug....  bitte hier [email protected]


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Mai 2006)

*Aw: 0137 - 727 00 47*

Bin auch darauf hereingefallen. Mal sehen was T-Mobile dazu sagt.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Mai 2006)

*0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo, hab grad eben einen Ping-Anruf, aber zum Glück bin ich nicht dumm und habe nicht zurück gerufen.  hier die Daten:

01377661214

am 20.05.2006

um ca 20.15 Uhr

O2

Danke


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Habe auch einen anruf auf mein Handy bekpmmen 20.05.06 um 20.20 uhr 01377661214


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Mai 2006)

*0137*

Achtung!!!!!! Lockanruf von 01377661214!!!
Was kann man tun???


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hi,

ich habe gerade einen sogenannten  0137-Lockanrufe aufs Handy bekommen.
Datum:    20.05.2006
Uhrzeit :  21:30 Uhr
Rufnummer:   01377270047
Netz  :  T-Mobile

Gruß
MT


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo zusammen, ich geb zu, ich hab geschlafen und kann mich zu den "Geschädigten" der 0137-7 Lockanrufe gesellen.

Tel-Nr.: +49 137 727 00 47
Anrufzeit: 21:20 Uhr
Datum: 20.05.2006

Netz: Vodafone/D2

Grüsse von A.L.


Hab geforscht und gelesen, dass man auch eine mail mit der Info an die Bundesnetzagentur schicken sollte. Außerdem werde ich versuchen, die Abbuchung für diesen Anruf bei Vodafone zu verhindern. Vielleicht klappts ja.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nochmal A.L.
Nützliche Seite: http://www.tu-berlin.de/www/software/hoax/telefon0137.shtml
Da sind so ziemlich alle Themen/Fragen zu diesem lausigen Thema aufgeführt.
Gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,

wurde heute den 20.05.2006 um 21:54 Uhr von der Locknummer 01377270047 angerufen ins D1 Netz mit Vertrag.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137-7073398  wie gehabt Auf handy Rufnummernanzeige. Bundesnetzagentur verweist auf dtms Mainz, diese auf Agel Telecom in der Schweiz Peter Warneck. Ich ´wüßte gerne o man dtms die Provisionsweiterleitung nicht untersagen kann. o.g. Rufnummer ist deaktiviert


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,

heute um 22.52 ein Lockruf ins Eplus-Netz mit der Nummer 01377270047.

Hab nicht zurückgerufen


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ich bekam am 20.05.06 um 23.46 einen Lockanruf von 0137-7270047. Ich rief leider zurück. Bin gespannt auf die Rechnung.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo habe grade einen Lock Anruf bekommen +491377270047
23:50 Uhr
Hab nicht reagiert zum Glück
Bin im O2-D1 Netz


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,

ich hatte heute (20.05.) um 22:38Uhr einen Anrufer mit der Nummer: 01377661214. Ich selbst benutze das E-Plus-Netz. Bin zum Glück weder ans Telefon gegangen noch habe ich die Nummer zurückgerufen.
Kann es sein, dass solche Anrufe nun öfter kommen? Könnte ich diese Nummern sperren lassen?
Lasst euch nicht linken!

Alles Gute

Julia.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

20.05.06 23:43 Uhr.

01377270047 -> Nicht mit mir! 


Kann mein Anwalt die abmahnen? (In der Hoffnung, dass denen Kosten entstehen.)


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*0137-7661214*

Achtung es gibt wohl wieder einen neuen Abzockversuch. wurde heute abend 20.05.06 um 32:25 angerufen. und binn reingefallen.

Gruß Oliver aus Langenselbold


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hi zusammen,

hab auch gerade aus dem Festnetz den Rückruf auf die 0137720047 gemacht... weiß jemand was sowas kostet???

Absolute Schweinerei

Schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo habe heute auch die nummer auf meinem handy ,hate nur einmal geklingelt...01377661214...was steckt denn dahinter lieb frag ..lg ola


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377270047 am 21.5.2006 9:30 UHr


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Anruf auf T-Mobile (0151)
20.05.2006; 21:23
0137 7661214


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

mich hats erwischt T-D1 mit 1377270047 
werde mail an die Bundesnetzagentur schicken


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377270047

21. Mai 2005 8:21 (was für eine unmenschliche Uhrzeit)

bei Bundesnetzagentur und meinem Netzanbieter gemeldet, morgen kommt die Strafanzeige wg. Betrug gegen die entsprechende Firma (Colt Telecom GmbH)


----------



## Gast (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

bei mir war es diese Nummer +49137766121, datum 21.05.2006 um 8.53, und wer hätte es gedacht Versatel steckt dahinter. das ist doch kein zufall mehr das in diesem zusammenhang immer der name versatel aufkommt.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hi zusammen,
> 
> hab auch gerade aus dem Festnetz den Rückruf auf die 0137720047 gemacht... weiß jemand was sowas kostet???
> 
> ...



1,99 Euro laut Vodafone Kundencenter (bei Vodafone kommt noch 0,50 Euro dazu)


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Auch bei mir kam gestern der Anruf auf die 01377270047 Nummer. Es scheint verstärkt aufzutreten, da meine Frau am 14.5. gegen 21.30 Uhr einen Anruf von der Nummer 01377661213 einen Anruf bekam.
Weil uns die Sache komisch vorkam haben wir nicht zurückgerufen.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377270047
Sonntag, 21.05.2006  10:14 Uhr
E-Plus


----------



## Alex Schweigert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377270047
21. Mai 06 10:30 Uhr

Hat gerade auf meinem Handy angerufen und sofort aufgelegt. Hab aber auch nicht zurückgerufen.
Gruss

Alex Schweigert
[I]deleted[/I]

[COLOR="Blue"]MOD: Bitte NUB beachten.[/COLOR]


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377270047
Sonntag, 21.05.2006 ca. 09:45 Uhr


----------



## Jürgen Häfner (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377270047
20.05.2006 16.44 Uhr 
Vodavon


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0491377270047

21.5, 8:43

Da ich auf einen Anruf warte (Freund von mir wird Vater), hab' ich zurückgerufen (wer ruft mich auch Sonntags um die Zeit an?) - "Vielen Dank auf wiedersehen".

Gruß Holger


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

bin gerade erstmals auf so einen anruf hereingefallen.
es war die nummer 0)137 727 0047 zugeteilt der Colt Telecom GmbH.
Ich war so einfältig gleich zweimal anzurufen, da die freundliche Telefonstimme sagte, vielen dank für ihren anruf und ich dachte der anrufbeantworter sei falsch geschaltet. naja 
thomas sitte aus fulda (D1-Netz)


----------



## Tanja (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo.
habe heute ebenfalls einen Lockanruf von der Nummer 0137 7270047 erhalten.

Gruß
Tanja


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo ich habe gestern ebenfalls um 21:48 Uhr einen anruf bekommen von 01377661214. Über D1.


----------



## Feldjäger (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hab heute morgen einen Anruf von 0137 766 12 14 bekommen und war blöd genug zurück zu rufen


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ich habe gestern ebenfalls um 21:48 Uhr einen anruf bekommen von 01377661214. Über D1.


Gruss


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

heute hab ich folgende nr auf'm handy gehabt...

+491377270047

21.05.06 - 10.04u


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> +491377270047



(0)137 727xxxx zugeteilt Colt Telecom GmbH, Herriotstraße 4, 60528 Frankfurt/Main


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ...und wahrscheinlich weiter vermietet an Crystal Medialog c-m-d-l.de (ohne die Striche) - ist aber noch nicht bestätigt, as far as I know fand Colt die Nummer nicht in der datenbank, das steht hier aber schon)
(Anfrage an Crystal hab ich mal prophylaktisch gestellt)


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

hatte soeben einen Lockanruf von 0137 766 12 14. Netz: D-1

21.05.06 11:10


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

anruf: 21,5,06 11:10

hey 
hab grade nen Lockanruf bekommen von 0137 7661214
auf mein D1 netz!

(könnt platzen vor wut, die nr ist noch keine 3 monate alt und schon in den händen von idioten!)

Auf in den Kampf.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377270047 am 21.5.2006 gegen 11:20, Ziel war meine E-Plus Nr. 0177 ....
(bin hierhergeraten, als ich die Nummer in Google eingab)


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> 01377270047 am 21.5.2006 gegen 11:20, Ziel war meine E-Plus Nr. 0177 ....
> (bin hierhergeraten, als ich die Nummer in Google eingab)


Unternimm bitte (je nach Engagement) die hier mehrfach empfohlenen Schritte: Anruf dokumentieren (Foto vom Display?), Beschwerde mit Namen & Anschrift & angabe der 0137 & Angabe der Anrufzeit an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de , Anfrage nach dem "Letztverantwortlichen" bei COLT ( h**p://www.colt.net/de/ge/kontakt )  Strafanzeige wegen Betrug(sversuch).

Hintergrundinfo:
http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Heute (21.05.06, 7.30 Uhr) hat es auch mich erwischt. Und das, obwohl ich immer vorsichtig bin. Bis jetzt haben die immer nur einmal klingeln lassen. Das ist klar gewesen, es geht ums Abzocken. Tja, jetzt gibt es wohl eine neue Masche.

Erstaunlich ist für mich, dass es keine Handhabe gegen solche betrügerischen Methoden geben soll.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nummer:+49 137 727 0047 Colt Telecom GmbH
Anrufzeit: 21.05.06 um 07:40
Mein Netz: Vodafone

Mail an Betreiber und B-Netzagentur ist raus!


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Erstaunlich ist für mich, dass es keine Handhabe gegen solche betrügerischen Methoden geben soll.


Drücke Dein Erstaunen doch bitte gegenüber deinem örtlichen Bundestagsabgeordneten aus...

siehe dazu auch
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=144178#post144178

-->


> Hier sollten verstärkt die erstrangigen MdB-Mitglieder im Wirtschaftsauschuß kontaktiert werden. http://www.bundestag.de/ausschuesse/a09/mitglieder.html



Was man tun kann, steht hier schon öfter. Ist etwas schwierig, das in dem Durcheinander zu finden... Lies mal den ersten beitrag
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38245

Deinen Anbieter weiss ioch nicht (oder hab ich die Nummer überlesen?)

dieses WE:
01377270047 = colt (siehe oben)
013776610** = Versatel (diese höchst verbraucherfreundliche und um schnellste Beendigung der Missstände bemühte Firma will eine schriftliche Anfrage)


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Bin durch Google hier gelandet!

Anruf 21.05.06 um 11.32 Uhr von der Nummer 01377661214

Hatte mein Handy zufällig grad in der Hand als der Anruf kam, habe
den Anruf angenommen, da kam dann nur ein Klick und die Leitung war
tot. Wollte deshalb über Google rausfinden was es damit auf sich hat,
habe glücklicherweise nicht zurück gerufen.

Sehr ärgerlich, da vor ein paar Monaten drei vier mal was ähnliches
passiert ist, kenne diese Nummern aber leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo zusammen,

gestern war meine Freundin so leichtsinnig auf die Nr. 0137 7661214 zurück zu rufen.
Der Lockanruf dauerte wie üblich nur ein klingeln. Nach dem Rückruf kam die Ansage ihr Anruf wurd gezählt.

Frage:
1.) Was wird ihr die Dummheit kosten?
2.) Was bringt das Melden an die Bundesnetzagentur, wenn die Nr. offensichtlich doch noch immer versendet wird?
3.) Gibt es ne Stelle wo man per Internet dagengen Anzeige erstatten kann, ohne siech einer Stundenlangen Prozedur in einer Polizeidienststelle unterziehen zu müsssen?

Danke schon mal
Robert


----------



## Reducal (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Anruf 21.05.06 um 11.32 Uhr von der Nummer 01377661214
> 
> Hatte mein Handy zufällig grad in der Hand als der Anruf kam, habe
> den Anruf angenommen, da kam dann nur ein Klick und die Leitung war
> ...



Der Anruf kam nicht von der Nummer sondern diese wird nur angezeigt. Dein Provider ist in der Lage, die tatsächliche Nummer zu benennen - aber nur wahrscheinlich nur für wenige Stunden oder Tage. Eine umgehende Anfrage per Fax dort hin und das Posten des Ergebnisses hier wäre super.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> 1.) Was wird ihr die Dummheit kosten?


 Vom Handy bis zu ca. 1,50 je nach Handyvertrag


> 2.) Was bringt das Melden an die Bundesnetzagentur, wenn die Nr. offensichtlich doch noch immer versendet wird?


 Nach "gesicherter Kenntnis" sperrt die Bundesnetzagentur die Nummer. Das passiert nur, wenn es Beschwerden gibt. Alles weitere erklärt Dir wortgewandt Dein persönlicher Bundesnetzagenturbeamter. 



> 3.) Gibt es ne Stelle wo man per Internet dagengen Anzeige erstatten kann, ohne siech einer Stundenlangen Prozedur in einer Polizeidienststelle unterziehen zu müsssen?


in NRW kann man online Anzeige erstatten.
Einfacher:
Schreib alles zusammen ("Am ... erhielt ich auf dem handy einen Anruf von ... im Display stand ... ich wurde irregeführt und dachte, dass mich jmd erreichen wollte, daher rief ich zurück ... das ist eine weit verbreitete Betrugsmasche mit sechsstelligen Fallzahlen pro Wochenende ...
lege Belege bei (Foto vom Display),  schreibe, wer die Nummer vermietet (Hier: Versatel an ??? w*w.versatel.de)

Das schickst du direkt an deine zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft. Dauert 20 Minuten, kostet 55 ecnts + Briefpapier.

Machs trotzdem oder akzeptier das, wie du willst...

wegen der Kosten: melde dich beim Provider (Problem wird hierbei sein, ob du nen Einzelverbindungsnachweis hast... ich kenne mich damit nicht aus)


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hey...
Ich wurde heute morgen am 21. Mai um 09:44 angerufen.
Habe natürlich auch zurückgerufen....

Die Nummer, die mich angerufen hat ist: 01377661214

Ich habe T-Mobile.

Muss ich mit Kosten rechnen??


LG


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

lies die Beiträge darüber. Da steht alles drin.
*fingerwehtu*


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137-7270047
T-Mobile

Anruf in Abwesenheit am 21.05.06


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hatte am 21. Mai 2006 um 10.52 Uhr die 0137-7270047 in meinem (D1) Display. Habe über google versucht den Teilnehmer heraus zu finden, da ich dachte es sei ein Kunde. So bin ich in diesem Forum gelandet und rechtzeitig vorgewarnt, da diese Nummer hier schon unangenehm aufgefallen ist. Danke dafür! Und wer gibt dem Benutzer dieser Nummer jetzt was auf´s Maul?


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Datum: 21.05.2006
Uhrzeit: 11:52
Nummer: +49 137-7 270047
Netz: T-Mobile


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

21.05.06   09:43   
Anruf von 0137 7661214


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Netz E+


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Lockanruf erhalten am 21.05.2006, 13:07

Netz: Vodafone D2

von +49 137 766 1214


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Lockanruf erhalten am 21.05.2006 um 12:10

von Nummer 0137 766 1214

auf Netz O2


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*0137-Lockanruf-Strafanzeige*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> > 3.) Gibt es ne Stelle wo man per Internet dagengen Anzeige erstatten kann, ohne siech einer Stundenlangen Prozedur in einer Polizeidienststelle unterziehen zu müsssen?
> 
> 
> in NRW kann man online Anzeige erstatten.
> ...


Foto vom Display: Verpassten Anruf aufrufen ("lesen"), wegen der genauen Zeit. Auch Handy auf Fotokopierer legen geht.

Einzelverbindungsnachweis (wegen Schaden und genauer Rückrufzeit) funktioniert m. K. nach immer noch  ==> so <==. 

Günstig: Einen Ausdruck  dieser Meldung  beifügen, dürfte Durchblick fördern.




			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Und wer gibt dem Benutzer dieser Nummer jetzt was auf´s Maul?


Ein Staatsanwalt vielleicht...


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,

hatte gestern 20.05.6  22:20 einen Lockanruf von 0137 766 12 14. Netz: O2 erhalten


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Am 20.05.2006 um 09:09 Uhr erhielt ich ebenfalls einen Anruf von der Nummer

0137 7661214 

Netz: E-Plus


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Anruf um 7:00 Uhr 
Nr:491377270047

ich habe nicht angerufen,sondern die Nr bei google eingegeben.

Danke für dieses Forum

( Netz D2)


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*Aw: 01377270047*

Anruf in Abwesenheit 21.05.06, 18:42

zugeordnet: COLT Telecom GmbH, Herriotstraße 4, 60528 Frankfurt/Main[/QUOTE]


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

um 13:09 von 0137727004

netz: vodafone d2

hab nicht zurückgerufen, auf der mailbox war nix drauf außer nem piepsen.

heut nacht um 00:07 uhr (frechheit!) hat die 08003331144 angerufen. ist diese air-talk nummer, mit der der anrufer nichts bezahlen muss, da der angerufene zahlt. KEINER ruft bei uns um 00:07 uhr über so ne nummer an!


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nr.: 0137-7661214
Zeit: 20.05.2006 um 22:25 Uhr
Netz: E-Plus


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Lockanruf von 0137 7270047 am 21.05. um 13:40 aufs Handy.
Wenn ich jemals einen von diesen Kriminellen in die Finger bekomme,...


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

habe heute einen Anruf von 01377270047 erhalten....
hat nur kurz anklingeln lassen...


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*Aw: 01377270047*

Anruf in Abwesenheit 21.05.06, 11:54

Netz: O2


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

21.05.2006 7.45 Uhr 01377270047


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Habe auch gerade einen anruf der 01377270047 bekommen, zumglück gehe ich nie an nummern ran ran die ich nicht kenne..


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Heute (21. Mai 2006) gegen 14 Uhr von Rufnummer 01377270047. Frechheit.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

20.05 2006 10:00 Uhr Anruf von 01377270047

kurz nklingeln lassen natürlich nciht rangegangen.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Habe auch so einen Anruf erhalten. ( 20.05.2006 0:45 )

Das ist doch eine Frechheit. Zum glück gehe ich Nachts nicht ans Telefon,
ich habe auch nicht zurück gerufen.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Habe auch so einen Anruf erhalten. ( 20.05.2006 0:45 )
> 
> Das ist doch eine Frechheit. Zum glück gehe ich Nachts nicht ans Telefon,
> ich habe auch nicht zurück gerufen.


01377270047


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Habe auch so einen Anruf erhalten. ( 20.05.2006 0:45 )

Das ist doch eine Frechheit. Zum glück gehe ich Nachts nicht ans Telefon,
ich habe auch nicht zurück gerufen. 

01377270047


----------



## Michael-O (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

TelNr. 01377270047
Datum 20.05.2006   20:25Uhr
Dauer 5Sek

Wie meldet man sowas eigentlich?


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Verpaßter Anruf vom 21.05.06 13:50 Uhr von Rufnummer
+4913772270047
Nach Rückruf
"Vielen Dank auf wiederhören"


----------



## Michael-O (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Habs inzwischen gemeldet steht ja auf der ersten Seite.

Ach ja mein ist Netzt D2 Vodafone.


----------



## BenTigger (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Michael-O schrieb:
			
		

> TelNr. 01377270047
> Datum 20.05.2006   20:25Uhr
> Dauer 5Sek
> 
> Wie meldet man sowas eigentlich?



und dann:



			
				Michael-O schrieb:
			
		

> Habs inzwischen gemeldet steht ja auf der ersten Seite.
> 
> Ach ja mein ist Netzt D2 Vodafone.



Solche User, die sich durch Lesen ihre Fragen selbst beantworten, erfreuen ein jedes Moderatorenherz :-D 

Ein Dankeschön für ein gutes Beispiel an Michael-O


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*Aw: 01377270047*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Anruf in Abwesenheit 19.05.06, 18:42
> 
> zugeordnet: COLT Telecom GmbH, Herriotstraße 4, 60528 Frankfurt/Main



Das ist mir heute, 21.05.2006, auch passiert.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hatte am 21.05.2006 einen Anruf in Abwesenheit von der Telefonnr. 01377270047 (um 10.46)


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

013 7 7270047
14.56, auf E-Plus Anschluß
Rückruf habe ich mir natürlich gespart


----------



## Kurti2 (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hi,
ich hatte gerade

01377270047

cu
Kurti


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377270047 gestern nachmittag, hab natürlich nicht zurückgerufen


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Habe ebenfalls soeben einen Lockanruf von dieser Nr. bekommen: 01377661214

Ali 
D2 Vodafone


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

hallo,

hatte heute am 21.05.06 um 15:22 gleich 2 Lockanrufe von dieser Nummer
01377270047.

LG

aus Berlin


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Habe heute einen Lockanruf um 14:23 von +491377270047 über T-Mobile erhalten. Es hat einmal geklinget und die Stimme sagte: Vielen Dank für Ihren Anruf. Bloß was kommt danach ????


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

hallo 

heute sonntag 21.05.06  8:01   01377270047


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Lockruf erhalten

- 01377661214
- 21.05.2006 15.05 Uhr
- Vodafone D2


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Lockanruf:
Uhrzeit: 12:02 Uhr
Nr.:       01377661214
Netz:     O2


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,

hab auch heute auch mal wieder soo ein ... klingeldingsbums .)
21.05.06 - 10.13
jeden sonntag hab ich das  koennte die liste weiter machen 
14.05.06 - 21.14
07.05.06 - 23.19

dem oder denen muesste ... soweit bin ich schon diese ... die sind echt das letzte der welt.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

21.05.2006 - 15:35 - 01377270047 oder +491377270047 oder 0137 - 7 270 047 Bei Anruf Ansage "Vielen Dank" bei +49172-84..... Handynummer


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Achsoo die nummern.
0137 7270047
0137 7661213



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> hab auch heute auch mal wieder soo ein ... klingeldingsbums .)
> 21.05.06 - 10.13
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir gingen heute ebenfals 2 Lockanrufe auf meinem Handy ein.

Die Rufnummer war jedesmal die: 01377661214
Die Anrufzeit war 15.56 uhr

Habe zum glück nicht drauf reagiert.
Da mir die Nummer nicht bekannt war habe ich google gewannt und bin promt auf dieser Seite hier gelandet.
Obige Nummer wurde vor in den letzten Monaten schon mehrmals verwendet, eine Frechheit das die noch nicht gesperrt ist.

Mfg, Dominik


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377661214

genau das habe ich hier auch schon gelesen. das diese nummer von versatel überhaupt noch benutzt wird und dann noch weitervermietet wird obwohl die schon so oft aufgefallen ist.

und das [email protected] hatte an einen freitag die oder eine ähnliche nummer reklamiert als lockanruf und versatel meldete sich sogar noch so um 17:00 uhr....ich hatte das gelesen paar seiten vorher und was amchen die? das gesamte wochenende weiterlaufen. das ist nicht nur frech oder beschähmend sondern ich finde mehr als betrug und selbst versatel müsste man direkt verklagen das die nicht sofort einschreiten. ich wette das können die machen

matze


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Lockanruf:
Datum: 21.05.06
Uhrzeit: 09:14 Uhr
Nr.: 01377270047
Netz: ePlus


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*0137 727 0047 der Colt Telekom GmbH*

Achtung: ich bin heute am 21.05.2006 auf einen Lockanruf von 0137 727 0047 reingefallen.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377270047 21. Mai 2006 16:27Uhr

Mein Vater ist rangegangen, weiß jemand was der Anruf kostet?


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*Aw: 01377270047*

Anruf in Abwesenheit 21.05.06, 13:12

zugeordnet: COLT Telecom GmbH, Herriotstraße 4, 60528 Frankfurt/Main


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nummer 0137 7270047
gemeldet bei Colt Telecom , Frankfurt

angerufene Nummer: D1-Netz

Sonnteg, 21.Mai 2006, 16:06


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> 01377270047 21. Mai 2006 16:27Uhr
> 
> Mein Vater ist rangegangen, weiß jemand was der Anruf kostet?


Wollte sagen er hat zurückgerufen.

Netz: D2


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> hatte soeben einen Lockanruf von 0137 766 12 14. Netz: D-1
> 
> Horst



Ich habe soeben auch eine Nachricht an die Bundesnetzagentur geschickt wurde ebenfalls im D-1 Netz von dieser Rufnummer angerufen.

Ich habe folgenden Vorschlag zu dieser Misere:

Es darf nicht möglich sein 013X und andere Rufnummern als Abgehende Rufnummer zu definieren, sofern es unsinnig ist diese als Abgehnde Rufnummer anzugeben. Es würde niemals ein Voting-System einen anderen Netzteilnehmer anrufen. - Von daher sollte man eine Voting-Nummer auch nicht als Abgehende Rufnummer übertragen können bzw. Sollten die Netzbetreiber einen solchen Anruf gar nicht aktzeptieren und verweigern.

Schöne Grüße aus Ismaning,

Michael Böhm


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Habe mich bei T-Mobile informiert Anruf hat 1,49 Eur gekostet


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377270047 21.05.2006 17:33 anruf in abwesenheit


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137 7270047
19. 5. 2006, 19:56 angerufen worden und zurückgerufen, weil 24h-Notruf-Handy. Als Antwort kam nur "Danke für ihren Rückruf"
mal gespannt, wie teuer das wird....so ein Ärger!!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Heute gegen 17:30 Uhr hat mich die Nummer 0137 7270047 angerufen.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137 7270047 Ich wurde auch von dieser Nummer am 19.05.2006 um 23:30 angerufen, wer oder was verbirgt sich dahinter?


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Bin heute gegen 16:15 auch von +49 137 3 66 12 14 angepingt worden... 1x angeklingelt im Netz von D1! Herzlichen Dank! Dumme Sonntagsabzocke für Unwissende. Aber Unsereiner kennt sich zum Glück aus und befreit sein Handy von solchem Müll...


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



> 0137 7270047 Ich wurde auch von dieser Nummer am 19.05.2006 um 23:30 angerufen, wer oder was verbirgt sich dahinter?


http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

habe heute auch so einen anruf gehabt: 01377270047


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Habe soeben Anruf von 0137-7270047 Anruf in Abwesenheit erhalten


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377661214 heute leider zurück gerufen


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137 7270047

21.05.2006
15:16
T-Mobile

MfG.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377661214 heute leider zurückgerufen


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Datum: 21.5.06
Zeit: 16:40
von: 0137 727 70047 (Colt Telcom)

Verbrecher das.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Verdammt.
Leider bin ich diesmal auch drauf reingefallen, da ich doch endlich wissen wollte, wer da immer wieder anruft.
"Vielen Dank" kam es nur knapp vom Band. Ganz toll, und "gern" geschehen.

Nummer ist auch 01377270047

Scheint nicht neu zu sein, diese Nummer, wie lange dauert das denn, bis die endlich gesperrt wird??

Kann man nicht mit seinem Anbieter sprechen, daß der die Zahlung nicht leistet an diese Verbrecher?


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Logo auch mich hats erwischt, mit 01377661214 um 17:15 die Wichser, hab zurückgerufen und wurde "gezählt" :-(


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Moin,

01377270047, heute 21.5.6 13:35

MfG MOW


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Heute anruf erhalten 

Datum 21.05.2006 , 12.41 Uhr  von der Nr.: 0137 7270047 

Nr. ging in das e-plus Netz.

Hoffentlich hilft es das alles hier immer zu posten.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377270047 am 21.05.2006 18:31 hat mich auf E-Plus angerufen. Habe von T-Com Festnetz zurück gerufen. Ansage: Danke für Ihre Anruf und Aufgelegt. Was kosstet es Jetzt???


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo!

Ich habe auch eine Lockanruf auf mein Handy von folgender Nummer erhalten!
Datum Heute 21.05.06 Anrufzeit ca. 19:00

Die Nummer: 0137 766 12 14

Viele Grüße, 
Klaus Mangelsdorff


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Moin,

ich wurde angerufen von 0137/ 727 0047

Am 21. Mai 2006 um 18:27 Uhr (Sonntag Abend! Frechheit)

Betroffen auf dem D1-Mobilfunknetz T-Mobile (0160)

Ich habe NICHT zurückgerufen, aber bereits eine Email an BNetzA geschickt mit den betreffenden Daten.

MfG


----------



## labeoo (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377270047, heute 21.5.6 19:05

habe aber mit festnetz ohne nummer zurückgerufen und bekam nur ein danke zu hören! was war das jetzt

Betroffen auf dem Vodafone -Mobilfunknetz (0162--0172)


MOD: Wir können es auch ohne Übertreibung lesen.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377661214

21.5.2006 ka wieviel uhr hab geschlafen


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137 7270047 
Anruf in Abwesenheit, D1-Netz, 21.05.2006,19:50 Uhr


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

gestern (20.5.2006) wurde ich von einer Mehrwertdienstenummer angerufen:

- Nummer: 01377661214 um 18:58 in das D1-Netz.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hi,

21.5.2006
19.59
0137 7270047
D1 T-Mobile


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

moin,

21.5.2006
11.36
0137 7270047
Vodafone


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

+491377661214

21.05.2006 08:46 und 20:14


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*Aw: 01377270047*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Anruf in Abwesenheit 19.05.06, 18:42
> 
> zugeordnet: COLT Telecom GmbH, Herriotstraße 4, 60528 Frankfurt/Main


 
Anruf in Abwesenheit: 21.05.2006 17:47:37


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



> hatte soeben einen Lockanruf von 0137 766 12 14.


Dito am 21.5.06 19:58 MESZ im E+ Netz


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137-Lockanruf
19:59:14
491377661214
T-Mobile D


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

hi
21.05.2006
01377270047
20:36 UHr 

leider hab ich angerufen ! und dan erst im internet geschaut !


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

21.05. 20:30: Anruf von +491377270047
weiss jemand wer dahinter steckt?
wie kann ich gegen diese Person(en) vorgehen?
danke,
frank


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,

habe folgenden Anruf erhalten :

01377270047

21.05.06 18.09 Uhr

E-Plus Netz


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,

Am 20.05.2006
um 12:28 Uhr

01377270047

((


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nicht vergessen: Hier posten reicht nicht!
01377661214 = Versatel
01377270047 = Colt Telecom

Ergo:
jeweils Beschwerde mit Namen & Anschrift an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de
(Zeitpunkt des Anrufs, Nummer)

Dann: Bitte um Nennung des LETZTVERANTWORTLICHEN bei der jeweiligen Firma:

COLT Telecom GmbH
Herriotstraße 4
60528 Frankfurt am Main
info(at)colt.de
info.de(at)colt.net,
Tel. (0800) 26584636


bzw.

Versatel
siehe hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=146973#post146973

*Bitte falls möglich die Anrufe dokumentieren (Foto vom Display) und dann  eine "Sachverhaltsbeschreibung" an die örtliche Staatsanwaltschaft.

(wurde angepingt am... von... Einzelschaden gering, aber hohe Opferzahlen... gewerbsmässiger Betr***, ...,..., Kopien der Schreiben/mails an Bundesnetzagentur und Betreiber dazu, das alles ausdrucken und ab die Post)
*


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377270047 Vodafon 18:36


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



> weiss jemand wer dahinter steckt?
> wie kann ich gegen diese Person(en) vorgehen?


Strafanzeige stellen. Am besten mit Belegen (Fotos vom Display und so)

Den Letztverantwortlichen nennt COLT, wahrscheinlich haben die die Nummer aber nur weiter vermietet. Schick die Beschwerdemails ab wie hier mehrfach beschrieben und irgendwer wird den Verantwortlichen bald hier "nennen" können (bitte keine Namen).


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Lockanruf

Am 21.05.2006
um 20:50

01377270047

T-Mobile

Konnte den Anruf sogar annehmen (war sehr schnell), hörte dann aber nur
meine Stimme als Echo.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Lockanruf
> Am 21.05.2006
> um 20:50
> 01377270047
> ...


[...]

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=148589#post148589


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,

21.05.2006 08:45 Uhr +491377661214
21.05.2006 20:13 Uhr +491377661214


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

OK, tab schließt meinen Beitrag (aha)

Hallo,

21.05.2006 08:45 Uhr +491377661214
21.05.2006 20:13 Uhr +491377661214

beides O2 Netz
(konnte letzen Anruf noch annehmen und habe nur "Ihr Anruf wurde gezählt" gehört, dann wurde aufgelegt !


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> (konnte letzen Anruf noch annehmen und habe nur "Ihr Anruf wurde gezählt" gehört, dann wurde aufgelegt !


??? Du hast nur angenommen und das wurde gezählt ???
Prüf das mal auf Deiner Rechnung. Das wäre ja "reversed 0137 billing", quasi multipler Betrug...


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wahrscheinlich annehmen durch zweimal auf "Senden-"Taste gedrückt, das reicht, um den Rückruf auszulösen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Aha. Danke für die Info. Ich bin selbst quasi Handyverweigerer --> ahnungslos 
[Rest hat sich erledigt]


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Noch was, zur Wiederholung:

*Betroffene aus den Großräumen
AUGSBURG
OSNABRÜCK
HAMBURG
DÜSSELDORF
MAINZ

werden gebeten, sich hier anzumelden, um mit Hilfe einer "Privaten nachricht" Kontakt mit mir aufzunehmen. Wäre nett, wenn sich auch die Admins hier einschalten könnten.
*


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,

bekomme auch immer diese Ping-Anrufe.

Nummer:01377 661214

21.05.06   21:31

......................
MfG
K


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*Aw: 01377270047*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Anruf in Abwesenheit 19.05.06, 18:42
> 
> zugeordnet: COLT Telecom GmbH, Herriotstraße 4, 60528 Frankfurt/Main



soeben Lockanruf, wird der BNA gemeldet !


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

21.5.2006 19.15h  anruf von 01377270047 zum wiederholten male hat die nr mich angrufen drei mal in diesem und vier mal im letzten monat habe eplus


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo ich hatte einen Anruf in Abwesenheit am Freitag , den 19.05.06 ! Hab natürlich zurückgerufen. Am anderen Ende hat sich eine nette  Frauenstimme bei mir für meine Teilnahme bedankt ??? Hähh, hab ich gedacht und aufgelegt.

Fr.: 19.05.2006
Nr.: +491377661214
T-mobile


----------



## theshadowoflight (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

hallo, habe heute zweimal so nen anklingeln der nummer gehabt,.... 01377661214.

natürlich nicht drauf reagiert....

so wie ich das hier gelesen habe, kann ich das zur anzeige bei der örtlichen polizei bringen oder doch nicht? oder muss ich da woanders hin?


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				theshadowoflight schrieb:
			
		

> ...kann ich das zur anzeige bei der örtlichen polizei bringen oder doch nicht? oder muss ich da woanders hin?


 die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft direkt anschreiben.



			
				PN schrieb:
			
		

> Anzeigen bei der Polizei sind ja erfahrungsgemäß manchmal schwierig. Deshalb sollten die Leute Strafanzeigen besser unmittelbar an die jeweils zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft schicken. Adresse finden ist ja heute kein Problem mehr.
> http://www.justizadressen.nrw.de/og.php
> E-Mail haben die Staatsanwaltschaften auch. Da kann man zum Aktenzeichen dann schön noch ein paar hilfreiche Links übermitteln:
> http://www.bmj.bund.de/media/archive/1197.pdf


(ich setze das Einverständnis zur Veröffentlichung mal voraus)


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

wow danke für die schnelle antwort,.... 
habe gleich der hiesigen staatsanwaltschaft geschrieben...

mal sehen wie es weiter geht.
danke


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

21.5.2006 ---17:34

Habe heute im E-Plus Netz einen Anruf über 01377270047 bekommen.

Bei dem Rückruf kam nur die "Bandantwort "Danke".

Weiß jemand, welche Folgen dies hat ?

MfG

RG


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> wow danke für die schnelle antwort


Bitte schön! und... 





> habe gleich der hiesigen staatsanwaltschaft geschrieben...


 Danke zurück und:


> mal sehen wie es weiter geht.
> danke


 dann wieder hier melden bitte (und im posting Nummer und Datum erwähnen, am besten link zum Deinem ersten Beitrag)... Es ist zu befürchten, dass wir dann wieder ein paar Seiten weiter sind)


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



> Weiß jemand, welche Folgen dies hat ?


Bist Du mir sehr böse, wenn ich schreibe: "Jeder, der in diesem Diskussionsfaden ein wenig liest"?

Rückruf kostet je nach Handyvertrag max. ~1,50 Euro.
Was tun?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=148589#post148589


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ebenfalls:

01377661214
20.05.2006
12:30:04

E-Plus schuetzt mich nicht! Trotz Robinson Liste, Telefonbucheintrag
und mit Widerspruch gegen Rückwärtsauflösung.

An die Admins, kann man diese Nummern (und ähnliche) nicht irgendwie mit Google verlinken?
Etwa 0137 7661212 = als bei Computerbetrug.de gemeldete potentiell kriminelle Aktivitäten. 

Gruß Kay


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,
wurde gerade von folgender Nummer angeklingelt: +491377270047
am 21.05.06 22:08 Uhr


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

HI,

ich habe am 20.5.06 einen Anruf mit der Nummer 01377661214 erhalten, bin aber zum Glück nicht erreichbar gewesen.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

hab 
eplus 
und heute am 
21.5. 21:43 
einen anruf von 
01377270047
 erhalten 

und dummerweise zurrückgerufen , hab das forum hier zu spät endeckt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> hab
> eplus
> und heute am
> 21.5. 21:43
> ...


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=148589#post148589
http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php


----------



## Fifty (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Habe gestern um 16.47 folgende Nummer im Display gehabt:
0137/7661214.
War zum Glück nicht erreichbar und habe mir aufgrund der Vorwahl 0137 auch verkniffen zurückzurufen.
Habe E.Plus
Gruß Karin


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,

bin am 21.05.2006 um 20:59 Uhr von der Nr. +491377270047 angerufen worden. D1 Netz.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

ich hatte heute 2 Anrufe:

Nummer:  0137 766 1214
Netz: Mobilcom
Zeit: 21.05.2006 08:31 / 21.05.2006 19:12


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*Aw: 01377270047*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Anruf in Abwesenheit 19.05.06, 18:42
> 
> zugeordnet: COLT Telecom GmbH, Herriotstraße 4, 60528 Frankfurt/Main



Habe heute auch einen Anruf in Abwesenheit von dieser Nummer erhalten.

21.05.2006, 22:52 Uhr


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo, 
ich hatte heute 2 Anrufe:

Nummer: 0137 766 1214
Netz: T-mobile
Zeit: 21.05.2006 11:10 / 21.05.2006 22:39


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> ich hatte heute 2 Anrufe:
> 
> Nummer:  0137 766 1214
> Zeit: 21.05.2006 08:31 / 21.05.2006 19:12



Netz: D1


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hatte auch gerade einen Anruf von Aw: 0137-7270047 
21.05.2006 um 22:50

Netz: Eplus
hat nur einmal geklingelt. Habe auch gleich nach gegoogelt und dieses Forum gefunden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

werde auch selbst aktiv, bitte.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=148589#post148589

0137lesezeichen20060521
0137lesezeichen01377270047
0137lesezeichen01377661214


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hatte heute einen Anruf - bin darauf hereingefallen:

Nummer: +49-137-7270037
21.5.2006 22:24
Vodafone-Netz


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> werde auch selbst aktiv, bitte.
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=148589#post148589



mail an die Bundesnetzagentur ist bei mir schon raus


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,
mich hat gerade der folgende 0137-Lockanruf (Ping-Anruf) erreicht.

Nummer: 01377661214
Datum / Uhrzeit: 21.05.06 23:04
Netz: o2

Mail ist raus.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Wurde gerade auch von der Nummer "01377661214" angerufen und habe natürlich zurück gerufen...

Auch bei mir kam die Stimme: "Ihr Anruf würde gewertet" oder so ähnlich...

Habe dann direkt bei meinem Netz-Anbieter angerufen und nachgefragt, was das jetzt für mich kostet.
 0,50€ - 1,00€ würde das im allgemeinen kosten, hat man mir dort gesagt.
Ist zwar zum Glück nicht so viel, aber trotzdem eine Frechheit!!!

Danke an E-Plus für die nette Auskunft!

Jetzt bin ich weinigstens beruhigt.
Hoffe, ich konnte auch andere beruhigen.

MFG


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377270047

heute ca. 22:30

leider Rückruf: "Vielen Dank!" als Ansage!


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

23:20 war`s bei mir.
Habe nicht zurückgerufen, weil ich schon mal für bezahlt habe.
Damals waren es ca. 1,50€
Reichte mir
Ach ja 01377270047
nach E+


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Heute gleich 2x  +491377661214 um 11:44 Uhr und 23.14 Uhr bei O2

Bin beim ersten Anruf drauf reingefallen. Meiner Dummheit bewußt bin ich dann irgendwann hier im Internetforum gelandet, um schlauer zu werden. Laut dailerschutz.de habe ich die rechtlichen Hebel in Bewegung gesetzt, bin jetzt vermutlich demnächst im "Krieg" mit Versatel Süd.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Das zweite mal schon heute von 0137 766 12 14

um 23:41 (21.05.2006)

Netz: O2


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Fotografiert Eure displays und stellt Strafanzeige.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=148609#post148609
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=148589#post148589

angesichts der Masse an Beschwerden scheint mir das noch wichtiger als die 73. Beschwerdemail,... Das is ja 'n Horrorwochenende...


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Fotografiert Eure displays und stellt Strafanzeige.
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=148609#post148609
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=148589#post148589
> 
> angesichts der Masse an Beschwerden scheint mir das noch wichtiger als die 73. Beschwerdemail,... Das is ja 'n Horrorwochenende...



leider zu spät für'n pic  aber ich hoffe ich hab mit der Beschwerdemail trotzdem mitgeholfen diesen "Idioten" das Handwerk zu legen... war der 1. Fall wo ich heute mit 2 solcher Lockanrufe genervt wurde...


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Und gerade eben nochmal: 0137-7270047


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

anruf bekommen von 0137 7661214 am 21/05/2006 um 15:03. gruß. jon [email protected]


----------



## Fifty (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Siehe Posting weiter oben 0137/7661214
Danke @ Aka-Aka

Habe
1..E-Mail an Versatel.de geschickt.
2. E-Mail an [email protected] geschickt.
3. E-Mail an [email protected] geschickt
 Link  ---http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38245
 bei allen eingefügt
4. Mein Handy bei E-Plus für 0137 und 0900 sperren lassen.

puuhh ganz schön viel Arbeit. Aber es ist schon so, es kostet nicht "viel". Wenn man aber zig tausende damit erreicht und im Schnitt je 1 Euro verdient... die werden reich. Also wehren. Auch für die die nach uns "dran" sind. Das sind bestimmt tausende Jugendliche die weniger aufmerksam sind als wir. Und  für manch einen sind 1,50 € viel Geld. Magen rumdreh..
Gruß Karin


----------



## Unregistriert Alex (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hatte heute gleich zwei mal einen Anruf von 01377661214

Einmal heute Morgen (21.5.06) gegen 10:00 Uhr und dann noch mal 22:24 Uhr


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

anruf gegen 12.00 und gegen 01:00 habe über Festnetz zurückgerufen (scheiße) 01377661214


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137 7661221 
Anruf auf dem Handy am 18.05.2006, 12.41 Uhr, war grad´im Bad.

BO


----------



## luckyg (22 Mai 2006)

*0137-Lockanrufe*

Habe auch zwei Anrufe von +491377661214 erhalten, einmal um 14.30 Uhr und einmal um 2.30 Uhr nachts. Habe selbstverständlich nicht zurückgerufen.

Ich finde es aber Super, das hier vor dieser Nummer gewarnt wird!

Solche Nummern sollten zur Warnung, sofort Im TV, Radio oder auch in Zeitungen veröffentlicht werden, damit diese Gauner keine Chance haben.


----------



## Wes67 (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Lockruf gestern nachmittag zwischen 16:00 und 17:00 Uhr (Zeit wurde durch 2. Anruf überschrieben) und heute (22.05.2006) um 02:52:19 mit Rufnummer 01377661214.

Bin im D2-Netz.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Lockanruf:
Nr.: 01377661214
Zeit 23:12 Uhr 21.05.06
Netz: O2


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

auch ich wurde gestern Nacht mit diesem Anruf überrascht, bin aber nicht ran gegangen und hab auch nicht zurück gerufen!


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo, 

auch ich hatte am Samstag (20.05.06) um 15.27 Uhr einen Anruf von 01377270047. Hat nur zweimal geklingelt, konnte also nicht schnell genug den Anruf annehmen. Habe nicht zurückgerufen. 

Schönen Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Achtung!!! 0137/7270047 hat gestern Abend bei mir im E-Plus Netz angerufen!! Ich war in einem Zustand der geistigen Umnachtung leider dumm genug drauf reinzufallen...SHIT!


----------



## Der Kockman (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Guten Morgen! Hatte auch einen Anruf von 0137/7661214 um 07:09 Uhr auf meinem Vodafone D2-Handy! Habe natürlich auch nicht zurückgerufen.

Cheerz, der Kockman


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

0137 7270047
O2
Anruf 1: 21.05.06 08:45
Anruf 2: 21.05.06 20:13


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

nummer 01377270047 am 21.05.2006 um 15:30
netz eplus


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Guten Morgen,

Mich hat es a erwischt,
da wäre zum einem die Rufnummer 0137 7661201 von welcher ich am 29.04.2006 um 21:51 angerufen wurde,
und zum anderen die Rufnummer 0137 7661221 welche mich am 18.05.2006 um 17:00 in Versuchung führen wollte.

Bin im D1-Netz unterwegs

Hab zum glück gleich geschalten, und net zurückgerufen

Gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,

wurde am 21.Mai um 20.33 h von 0137 7270047 angerufen 
Bin Vodafone-Kunde.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

hatte gestern doch tatsächlich gleich 2 Lockanrufen von den kriminellen Abzockern. 21.05.06 09:00 Uhr und 21.05.06 23:30 Uhr. O2. Glücklicherweise hab ich die Vollidioten nicht zurückgerufen. Gibt es denn nur noch Abzocker in dieser Gesellschaft?


----------



## Kermet (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hi!

auch mich hat hat jemand angerufen: 

am 21.5.06 um 13:10 Uhr; 0137/7661214
                                               Telefonnetz : Vodafone D2
                                               meine Vorwahl: 0172

und am 22.5.06 um 0:40 Uhr; dieselbe Rufnummer

bei Rückruf kommt nur die lapidare Aussage: "Vielen Dank ihr Anruf wurde gewertet"

mfG Kermet


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

22.05.2006, 05:33(!!!) von 0137/7661214, zum Glück gepennt und nicht angenommen.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

...und am 20.05.2006, 15:33 von 0137/7270047


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Bei mir war es 01:45. Aber da ich generell keine unbekannten Telefonnummern zurückrufe kann ich ja froh sein. Ich hatte zwar mal kurz mit dem Gedanken gespielt war aber zu müde bzw zu faul und außerdem hatte ich eh schon geschlafen. Ist aber schon eine Frechheit mal von der Uhrzeit abgesehen.

Achso ich bin bei Vodaphone


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Netz vergessen..

20.05.2006, 15:33, 0137/7270047, Netz: eplus
22.05.2006, 05:33, 0137/7661214, Netz: eplus

+Lutz


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hi, habe heute Nacht um 02:34 einen Anruf von 01377661214 bekommen. Eindeutig Betrug!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hi,

habe gestern abend auch einen Anruf von:

01377270047
Netz: E-Plus
Uhrzeit: 22:52 Uhr

bekommen. Glücklicherweise habe ich es nicht gehört, und da ich unbekannte Nummern generell nicht zurückrufe, ist nix passiert...

Christina


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Gestern (22.05.2006) um 23:57 Uhr Anruf von 0137-7661214 bekommen (ins O2-Netz)! Die lassen nur kurz anklingeln, damit man zurückruft!

Nicht antworten, löschen, Abzocke!!!

ich


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Anruf erhalten von Nummer 01377661214 um 2.43 Uhr. Habe den Anruf aber nicht angenommen, weil ich gepennt habe. Bin im Vodafone-Netz


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Wartete auf einen Anruf! Leider habe ich gepennt und die 0137 72 70 047 angenommen:-((
Die Bandstimme bedankte sich wenigstens.
Pech gehabt!

Rainer


----------



## Rostocker (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Moin,

habe heute früh (22.05.2006) um halb 7 Uhr einen Anruf der Nummer 01377661214. Zum Glück war mein Handy nicht in der Nähe des Bettes, sonst wäre ich womöglich rangegangen.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

22.05.2006   09:11
von 0137 7270047
im E-Plus Netz 0177 (Vertrag)


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

hi, hab auch zwei anrufe bekommen.

der erste am 21.5. um 15.42 - habe aber nicht zurückgerufen, und der zweite original am 22.5.06 um 

03:13 Uhr !!! - habe aber nicht abgenommen.

das ist jawohl das allerletzte! habe dann von der arbeit aus diese nummer angerufen. am anderen ende ein anrufbeantworter mit der ansage "vielen dank, ihre stimme wird gezählt!" oder so ähnlich.... geht's noch??? wahnsinn...


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Lockanruf auf Vodafone

21.05.06 um 14.45 h

+491377661214

nicht zurückgerufen !!!


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137-7661214
22-05-2006
5:20 Uhr


----------



## DiPe (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Lockanrufe von 0137-7073393476 im D2 Netz am 30.04.2006 um 15:38:21 !! War so dumm, weil ich nur die letzten Zahlen gelesen habe und wollte einen Freund mit der Endnummer anrufen - hat 1,79 Euro gekostet !!

Am 21.05.2006 um 20:51:11 wieder ein Lockruf auf dem anderen Handy Netz debitel. Absender 0137 - 7270047 ! 
Dieses Mal war ich nicht so blöde und habe zurück gerufen !!! 
DiPe


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137-7661214

21.05.2006 so gegen 14:00 habe ich ein Ping Anruf bekommen. Konnte aber nicht ran gehen.

Netz: O2


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo Zusammen habe Gestern 21.05.06 18:53 h auch einen Lockanruf bekommen 01377270047
und habe dummerweise weil es so schnell ging zurückgerufen.
Heute Morgen habe ich nun mit der T-Mobile, ich habe D1-Netz, gesprochen die sagten ich solle die Rechnung abwarten es könne max. 2,98 € kosten pro Rückruf und wenn es ganz schwierig wird dann könne man gerne über den Betrag reden. Rechtlich kann man angeblich nicht wirklich viel machen da der Rückruf aktiv getätigt wird und man daher eigentlich selber schuld ist. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hey,

ich wurde heut Morgen angerufen.
Hab's zum Glück nicht geblickt ;-/
Nr: 01377661214
22.05.06, 6:31 Uhr
Netz: O2


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

+491377661214

Mein Provider = O2

Am 22.05.06 um 06:24 hat er mich geweckt!

Nicht zurück gerufen!


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

9:50

01377270047

Bin nicht rangegangen und hab nicht zurückgerufen


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Lockanruf 0137/7270047, 21.05.06, 21:26
Sonntags um halb Zehn. Unfassbare Dreistigkeit.

Lieben Gruß,

Oliver Kerker


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Jeepie... :-( sie haben mich auch mit +4913772700407 erwischt! Im Moment stockt mir das Blut im Hals, die Wut kocht im mir hoch....grrrrrrrrrr :-(

Bis 09:48 Uhr war der Tag echt super...

Was passiert eigentlich wenn man zurückgerufen hat bzw. mit welchen Kosten muß man rechnen? Weiß das jemand von Euch?

Alex


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo bei mir das selbe!

Anruf heute Morgen um 5:33 Uhr!
Nummer: 0137 - 7661214
Netz o2

Ich habe aber fein geschlafen und das Handy war auf stumm!

Grüße
Karsten


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Guten Morgen,
zwei Anrufe der Nummer 0137 7661214
Um 7:33 und um 9:58

Vodafone (D2)


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137/7270047*

Bin grade (22.Mai 2006 9:45) "Opfer" der 0137/7270047 geworden - habe die Bundesnetzargentur per Mail benachrichtigt.

Bin wütend und zu faul eine Anzeige zu erstatten ...

Gruss Axel


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Fotografiert Eure displays falls noch möglich und stellt Strafanzeige und Beschwerde bei der Bundesnetzagentur.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showt...609#post148609
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showt...589#post148589


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Jeepie... :-( sie haben mich auch mit +4913772700407 erwischt! Im Moment stockt mir das Blut im Hals, die Wut kocht im mir hoch....grrrrrrrrrr :-(
> 
> Bis 09:48 Uhr war der Tag echt super...
> 
> ...



denk mal 0,98€ mindestens


----------



## Diddide (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

llole! Dialerattacke heute, 22.05.06 um 09:27 Uhr, Netz T-Mobile D-Netz, Anrufer 0137-7270047


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

22.05. / 10:24

0137 7270047

Selbstverständlich nicht zurückgerufen.

Werde Strafanzeige erstatten.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Habe heute am 22.05 einmal um 07:57 und danach um 10:09 einen Anruf von 01377661214 erhalten. Ich habe glücklicherweise nicht zurückgerufen und mich zuerst informiert, bin dann hier auf dieser Seite gelandet. Danke für die Information.

P.S.: Das die mich abzocken wollen: o.k., damit komm ich noch klar. Aber mich an einem freien Tag um 8Uhr morgens aus dem Schlaf zu klingeln, dass ist das eigentliche Verbrechen!


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

eben ein anruf bekommen aber nicht rangegangen
0137-270047 ich bin im e-plus netz


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

eben ein anruf bekommen aber nicht rangegangen
0137-7270047 ich bin im e-plus netz


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ebenfalls ein solcher Lockanruf 0137 727 00 47
E-Plus Vertrag
Zeit: 22.05.2006 09:47 Uhr


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Habe auch einen Anrufbekommen. Am 21.5.2006 um 21:47 Uhr.
Nummer 01377270047

Leider zurückgerufen.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Etliche Anrufe am Wocheende von 0137 7270047.

Betreiber ist die Colt Telekom in Frankfurt Tel. 069 566 060.
Fax: 069 - 566 06 6970

Bitte dort auch anrufen und Beschweren!


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Habe Lockanruf bekommen: Telnummer:01377270047 um 8:34 bin im vodafone-netz


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

gibt wohl immer noch Leute die so was das erste mal passiert (mir zum Beispiel)

Heute Morgen um 08:23 Uhr von +491377270047 und habe zurückgerufen.
grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. :-(


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,

habe heute um 7:xx und 10:08 einen Anruf von Telefonnummer +491377661214 erhalten.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

mich haben die heute nacht angerufen, anhand der nummer erkennt man ja schon, das es sich nur um einen schlechten scherz halten kann, hab sofort gegoogled und bin auf das forum hier getroffen...


vielen dank für die aufklärung

achja hab nicht zurückgerufen
hab ne o2 nr.
6.37Uhr haben die anklingelt...


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe soeben dummerweise die Nr +49 137 7270047 zurückgerufen. 
Eine Damenstimme hat sich danach recht herzlich für den "Anruf" bedankt.
Ich bin im D2 Vodafon-Netz.

Was wird dieser Anruf wohl gekostet haben?

Danke und Gruß
Der kleine Döspaddel


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

wäre es nicht hilfreich wenn ComputerBetrug.de/Dialerschutz.de eine Web-Seite aufbauen würde, bei der man seine Angaben wie Uhrzeit/Rufnummer/Adresse usw. eingeben kann, so das automatisch eine email mit Beschwerde an die Bundesnetzagentur sowie dem jeweiligen Unternehmen der (0137-)Nummer verschickt wird?? 

Ich würde so was sehr begrüssen bzw. auch unterstützen (bin Programmierer)


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Anruf von
> 0137-7661214
> 
> 20.05.06
> ...




was kann man gegen solch eine Abzocke tun ????


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Auch mich und meinen Kollegen hats erwicht. Mich am 20.5. 21:11 und meinen Kollegen 22.05. 11:15

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nr. 0137 7661214
22.05.0610:33
T-Mobile D1


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Meldet euch doch mal bei der Bundesnetzagentur : rufnummernspam[at]bnetza.de

CU
Martin


----------



## Schnapi (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Tachchen, wurde heute den 22.05.06 von 0137 7661214 um 8:44 Uhr angerufen. Mein Netz is Eplus!

Danke für die Infos hier, habe nicht zurück gerufen.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hi

bin von der 0137-7270047 heute den 22.05.06 um 11:14 ins E-plus Netz angerufen worden.

Zurückrufen werd ich sicher nich 
Kleiner Tip, ruft nur zurück wenn ihr die Nummer kennt, zumindest auf dem Privat Handy lässt sich das gut machen. Wenns wichtig is meldet sich derjenige schon nochmal.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

heute um 10:44 Uhr von der Rufmummer 01377661214 auf D1
Nicht zurückgerufen


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fotografiert Eure displays falls noch möglich und stellt Strafanzeige und Beschwerde bei der Bundesnetzagentur.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showt...609#post148609
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showt...589#post148589


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

2 mal auf D2 angerufen, nicht zurück gerufen

21.05.2006  um 14.50.02 Uhr und am 22.05.2006 um 02.20.32 Uhr 
angezeigte Rufnummer: 0137 766 1214

Mail an Bundesnetzagentur geschrieben


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

hab zurück gerufen wie teuer is so ein Anruf ???

Gruß Heiner


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,

ich bin gestern abernd am 21.05.2006, ca. gegen 23.00 Uhr ( genaue Zeit weiß ich nicht mehr), von 01377270047 angerufen worden ins D1 Netz. Hat nur einmal geklingelt. Habe leider heute vor ca. 1/4 Stunde von meinem Festanschluß zurückgerufen und mich gewundert. Eine Frauenstimme bedankte sich für meinen Anruf.  

Was soll ich tun??
Sylvi


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Wurde heute um 11:10 von 01377270047 aufs Handy angerufen. Habe diese Nummer vom Festnetz angerufen, um zu erfahren, wer sich eventuell verwählt hat. Der einzige Kommentar: "Vielen Dank für ihren Anruf"


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo Allerseits!!!

Bin heute (22.Mai06) auch von dieser Nummer:
01377270047
angerufen worden und bin glücklicherweise nicht schnell genugam Apparart gewesen.

Good Luck auch Euch...


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hi

bin von der 0137-7270047 heute den 22.05.06 um 10:40 ins d1 Netz angerufen worden.

da ich die Nummer nicht kannte habe ich sie einfach mal bei Google eingegeben und bin hier gelandet, danke! 

Gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Mich hat es gestern (Sonntag, 21.05.06) gegen 22:10 Uhr im D1-Netz "erwischt".

Danke für den Hinweis hier, den ich über Google fand.


Grüße in die Runde


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ruft doch einfach mal bei den Leuten von 
COLT Deutschland 
oderbesser
Crystal MeDiaLog GmBH mal zu Hause an 
So nachts oder morgens um 5 Uhr.
Namen bzw. für den Mist verantwortliche gibts doch auf deren Seiten und die Telefonnummern auf www.das oertliche.de

Z.B wohnt der Projektmanager von Crystal (war das nichtmal eine Droge?) anscheinend auch in Düsseldorf.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ich habe heute (22.05.06) einen Anruf mit der Nummer 01377270047 erhalten.

Bei Rückruf bedankt sich eine Frauenstimme mit "Vielen Dank"
Wieviel kostet ein solcher Rückruf?


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Noch ein Anruf von 01377661214 am 19.05.06 um 15:59

Vodafone D2


----------



## Konschti (22 Mai 2006)

Anruf von 0137-7270047 (Zuordnung:  (0)137 727 zugeteilt Colt Telecom GmbH) auf ePlus am 22.05.2006 um 11:56 Uhr. Nach Recherchen zur Nummer bin ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen, schöne Grüße an alle und ich find´s super, daß es Euch gibt.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> 0137 7270047
> 19.5.2006 - 19:30



Ich habe heute auch einen Lockanruf von der +491377270047 bekommen
22.05.2006 - 11:48
vodofone D2

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

bei mir hat´s auch gepiept!

Nummer: 01377270047
Tag: 22.05.2006
Uhrzeit: 12:13
Netz: E-Plus

(superlutscher die typen, die dahinter stecken. denen gehört der kopf abgerissen und dann ma kräftig in den hals scheis..)

schöne grüße an die füße
schulli


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Moin Moin,

erstmal schönen dank an diese seite.....

hatte heute 22.05.06 um 11.30 uhr einen anruf in abwesenheit.

Nr 01377661214. Da ich so etwas schon einmal hatte, hab ich nicht zurückgerufen. ein glück. aber ich ärgere mich schon über solch eine abzocke.



Gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,

hatte auch einen Anruf von der 0137 7270047.
Datum: 22.05.2006
Uhrzeit: 12:51
Netz: T-D1.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

22.05.2006 12:20
+491377661214 
Netz: D1


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,

mein Vater ist Opfer geworden, da er halbwegs blind ist und die Nummern als Handynummern identifizierte.

Erster Anruf: 19.5.06 um 9:15 Uhr von der Nummer 01377661221

Zweiter Anruf: 20.5.06 um 12:29 Uhr von der Nummer 01377270047

E-Plus

Bei der zweiten hat er zurückgerufen, Pflichtbewusst wie er ist. "Vielen Dank"


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

- 01377270047
- 12:36 Uhr
- O2

Na wenn das nicht kurz und präzise ist...


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Mich hat diese Nr am 21.05. um 14.20 Uhr und Nachts zum 22.05. um 2.02 Uhr nochmal,kann man da nichts machen?Gut das ich niemals zurück rufe,wenn ich die Nr nicht 100% kenne
lg


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Angerufen am 22.05.2006 13:08

von Telefonnummer: +491377661214 

eigenes Handynetz D1.

Habe natürlich nicht zurückgerufen!


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

22.05.2006 12:10
01377270047 
Netz: E-Plus


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Mich hat diese Nr am 21.05. um 14.20 Uhr und Nachts zum 22.05. um 2.02 Uhr nochmal,kann man da nichts machen?Gut das ich niemals zurück rufe,wenn ich die Nr nicht 100% kenne
> lg



Netz D2


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

+491377661214
Heute um 00.40 (!) und gestern am Tag 2x.

O²


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo Auch,

Bin auch Opfer der Locknummer geworden eben gerade 22.05.2006 13.07.03 0173/7270047, und ich habe zurückgerufen, sogar 2 mal, da ich auf mehrere Anrufe warte bei denen mir die Teilnehmernummern nicht bekannt sind und ich erst dachte ich hätte jetzt was verpeilt :--/
Bin e-plus Kunde mit Vertrag.
Was kann ich jetzt machen?

Grüße Dagmar


----------



## DerSchelm (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Habe soeben auch einen Anruf von +491377270047 erhalten und zurück gerufen, da ich mir auch gedacht habe, da wird nur ein Bekannter wieder ungeduldig gewesen sein.
Gehört habe ich dann "Danke für ihren Anruf."

Ich werde wie bereits an anderer Stelle in diesem Thread genannt eine Mail an die BundesNetzAgentur schreiben.

Welche Auswirkungen hat ein solcher Anruf?

Bin T-Mobile Vertragskunde.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Anruf von
0137-7661214

21.05.2006
10:46 Uhr und 20:52 Uhr

Netz D1(0171)


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Lockanruf am 22. Mai 2006 um 13:20Uhr
+49 1377270047
01377270047


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Wurde heut schon 2-mal angerufen einmal heut morgen um 7:33 Uhr und heut Mittag so gegen 12:00 Uhr. Hab aba nicht zurückgerufen. Gott sei dank.Hoffe das hört mal bald auf mit diesen Spam-Anrufen. Echt klasse das sich hier soviele Leute melden!!!!! 

achja Nummer war

0137 7661214


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ich hatte gestern also am 21.05.2006 um ca. 14.00Uhr und heute Morgen um 01.16Uhr einen Anruf von 01377661214 bin bei O2.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

19.5.06, 19.45Uhr
0137 766 61214
t-d1
habe leider zurückgerufen..


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

22.05.2006 13:26 +491377661214

Kann man(n) wirklich nichts dagegen tun??? Finde das eine S.......


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Anruf erfolgte gerade eben, war sofort skeptisch und bin gleich auf diesen Thread hier gestoßen: Die Nr. 01377270047 Anruf um 13:29 am 22.05.06 auf's E-Plus Netz. 

Gruß, Marc


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

So eine Plage! Mir ging es genauso! Habe auch nicht zurück gerufen aber ärgere mich über die dreiste Art der Abzocke. Kann denn hier wirklich keiner sagen wie man sich wirksam wehren kann?

Gruß

LL


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*T-D1*

Gleich zwei Nummern am WE

Am Sa. 20.05.2006 und am So. 21.05.2006 um 21:55 Uhr
hat mich folgende Nummer angerufen
Tel.: 01377661214
habe freundlicherweise auch Sonntags zurückgerufen da es anscheinend wichtig war.

Am Sa. 20.05.2006 um 9:38 Uhr
die Nummer
Tel.: 01377270047
dort nicht zurückgerufen


T-D1


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Heute Nacht 2:43 Uhr habe ich solch einen Anruf erhalten...habe geschlafen und mir nur heut morgen die Frage gestellt was für eine merkwürdige Nummer das ist: 01377661214.

Netz: Vodafone

Was hat es denn damit eigentlich auf sich????
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

hallo zusammen,

ich hatte auch heute morgen (22.05.06 um 4:59 uhr) einen anruf von +49 137 7661214.

bin aber nicht rangegangen, weil ich um die zeit schlafe und meine kiste lautlos geklingelt hat.

mein netz: vodafone

gruß

hawaii07


----------



## Fifty (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Auch,
> 
> Bin auch Opfer der Locknummer geworden eben gerade 22.05.2006 13.07.03 0173/7270047, und ich habe zurückgerufen, sogar 2 mal, da ich auf mehrere Anrufe warte bei denen mir die Teilnehmernummern nicht bekannt sind und ich erst dachte ich hätte jetzt was verpeilt :--/
> Bin e-plus Kunde mit Vertrag.
> ...



Ich habe  E-Plus eine E-Mail geschickt und mein Handy und das der kids für 0137er und 900er Nummern sperren lassen. Rückmail fehlt noch, aber das müsste so gehen. Festnetz kann man ja auch 190er heut 900er sperren lassen.Denn da hab ich mal Lehrgeld gezahlt..
Die Methoden werden immer dreister. Da hilft nur aufpassen
Handy Vorwhlen mit 0137 gibts doch nicht oder? daran hab ichs gemerkt. War aber auch Zufall dass ich nicht ran bin.
gruß
Karin


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo Karin, 
werde die Nummern auch sperren lassen, haben inzwischen informationen bei Colt Telecom GmbH über den Nummerninhaber angefordert sowie an die BundesNetzAgentur geschrieben. Mal sehen was nun weiter passiert...

Grüße Dagmar


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

2 Anrufe von 0137 7661214
22.5.06  7:42 und 9.54


----------



## srm71 (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137-7270047 20.05.06 um 00:50 Uhr :-( ins Vodafone-Netz

Beschwerde an rufnummernspam[ at]bnetza.de ist raus, ebenso an den Mieter
Colt (zum wiederholten Mal!)


----------



## DerSchelm (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Wie seid ihr auf Colt gekommen?


----------



## Fifty (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

@ all

habe wie hier vorgeschlagen Mail an [email protected] geschickt, des Weiteren an Versatel ( ggf.andere ) und [email protected] Den Link von hier immer eingefügt. Bei meinem  Netzanbieter E-Plus 0137/0900 sperren lassen. Gerade habe ich an unsere Kreiszeitung eine E-Mail geschickt, ob die vielleicht in der Zeitung darüber berichten könnten, ebenfalls Link eingefügt. Nur aufregen bringt nichts. Man muss es an die Öffentlichkeit bringen. Wenn ich die Zeit finde werde ich auch bei der Polizei vorbeigehen.
Werd mal googeln nach der *BILDZEITUNG*. Vielleicht haben die ja auch Interesse an Veröffentlichung. Wenn hier über 50.000 Betroffene sind, ist das bestimmt interessant. Mal sehen...
Je mehr Leute was unternehmen, desto grösser die Chancen denen das Handwerk zu legen.
Karin


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

22.05.2006 2 Anrufe, letzten um 09:03
+491377661214 
Netz:O2 

hab nicht zurückgerufen und Beschwerde an [email protected] geschickt


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

20. Mai 16:24

0137-7661214

E-plus 0177


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

22.05.2006
um 12:57 
Rufnummer: 01377661214
Gott sei dank Anruf verpasst, bzw. zu spät dran gegangen, wusste nicht dass es sowas gibt. echt eine unverschämtheit!!!
Danke für die Aufklärung hier im Forum!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

2 Anrufe

Nummer: +491377661214
am 22.05.2006
um 13:57 Uhr und 01:27 Uhr
Netz: phonehouse d2


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo DerSchelm,

Die Nummernbetreiber sind bei der BundesNetzZentrale in der Datenbank afgeführt, die 0137727 ist bei Colt Telecom GmbH.

Grüße Dagmar


----------



## srm71 (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				DerSchelm schrieb:
			
		

> Wie seid ihr auf Colt gekommen?



QSchelm: Weil man das auf der Seite der Bundesnetzagentur herausfinden kann...

Auszug:

MABEZ, zugeteilte RNB Übersicht der Belegung im E.164 nationalen Nummernraum, Gasse (0)137 

Stand: 23.06.2005 

Zugeteilte und belegte (0)137er Rufnummernblöcke 
(0)137 700 bis (0)137 729 
Tarifziffer: 7 
Mabez-Typ: 1 (Anrufratenobergrenze gemäß AKNN-Spezifikation in Bel./sec / 1000 TelAs: 0,0007) 

Nummernbereich Aktueller Status Netzbetreiber 
(0)137 700 zugeteilt Extracom AG 
(0)137 705 zugeteilt Tropolys Service GmbH 
(0)137 707 zugeteilt dtms AG 
(0)137 710 zugeteilt Deutsche Telekom AG 
(0)137 711 zugeteilt BT Ignite GmbH & Co. 
(0)137 713 zugeteilt Mcn tele.com AG 
(0)137 717 zugeteilt Arcor AG & Co 
(0)137 722 zugeteilt IN-telegence GmbH & Co.KG 
(0)137 727 zugeteilt Colt Telecom GmbH


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

1 Anruf von 01377661212 am 12.5.06 um 21:36!!!
zum Glück nicht zurück gerufen...
Netz: o2


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

am Samstag angerufen worden von 01377661214 um 18:58 Uhr (TD1).


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nummer: +491377270047
am 22.05.2006
um 08:57
Netz: D1


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nummer: +491377661212
am 12.05.2006
Netz: D1


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Die 01377270047 wurde von *Crystal medialog* mit sofortiger Wirkung deaktiviert. Der Anbieter des Dienstes ist eine Firma aus Alicante (klingelingeling):

*Fa.  Dolce Vita Spanish Marketing    
Ansprechpartner:  Herr V*
Calle Fortuna 65
E-03170 Ciudad Quesada (Alicante)
*
Grüsse aus dem wilden Süden
cj.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Die 01377270047 wurde von *Crystal medialog* mit sofortiger Wirkung deaktiviert.


Stimmt so nicht: Die Firma *COLT* wurde lediglich mit der Deaktivierung *beauftragt*.
Übrigens liegt der angebliche Firmensitz der angeblichen Firma ziemlich genau 1933m entfernt von einem der letzten Kunden der Colt/Crystal, ebenfalls aus dieser Ecke... (01377270024/01377270025). Der hatte eine nette Webseite, wenn man da klickte, landete man direkt in Irxleben (oder wars Eichenbarleben? Eines dieser Löcher in der Magdeburger Börde halt) -  was ja auch irgendwie eine Rolle spielt


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

22.05.05

01377661214

war die Nummer. Was habe ich denn zu erwarten, wenn ich zurückgerufen habe?

Ich  habe nach einer Sekunde wieder aufgelegt, als ich gehört habe: vielen Dank, ihr Anruf wurde registriert.

Danke für Infos,

Mark


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

+49 137 766 12 14
22.05.2006
14:30


----------



## Fifty (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Karin,
> werde die Nummern auch sperren lassen, haben inzwischen informationen bei Colt Telecom GmbH über den Nummerninhaber angefordert sowie an die BundesNetzAgentur geschrieben. Mal sehen was nun weiter passiert...
> 
> Grüße Dagmar


Hallo Dagmar,
das Sperren lassen ist wohl auch das Beste um sich davor zu schützen..aber die finden bestimmt neue Wege...grrr
hab aber Einiges unternommen. U.a.an die Kreis/nebst Bildzeitung gemailt, unter Angabe des Links hier. Vielleicht kommts ja an die breite Öffentlichkeit.
Hoffentlich lesen die sich hier mal rein...An die Bundesnetzagentur auch.Die werden grad bestimmt überschwämmt....recht so

Tja die Welt ist voller Betrüger.....
Hab acht Grüßle
Karin


----------



## DerSchelm (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Habe mich vorher bei T-Mobile erkundigt was die Sperrung solcher 0137-Nummern angeht.
Mir wurde lediglich mitgeteilt, dass dies leider nicht möglich ist, da es sich um keine Nummern von T-Mobile Drittanbietern, oder so ähnlich, handle.
Eine Sperrung ist somit nicht möglich.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> am Samstag angerufen worden von 01377661214 um 18:58 Uhr (TD1).



Gleiche Nummer bei mir am Montagmorgen (22.05.2006) um 05:18 im O2-Netz.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Anbieter: Debitel / D1
Rufnummer: 491377661214
Anruf: 22.05.2006 - Uhrzeit: 16.48 Uhr


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo Karin und Schelm,

Das mit der Nummernsperrung bei e-plus ging schnell und völlig unproblematisch, vielleicht muss man das bei T-Mobile schriftlich machen, wobei denen ja auch bekannt sein dürfte um was für Nummern es sich dabei handelt.
Damit an die Presse zu gehen ist eine gute Maßnahme, werd hier auch mal die örtlichen Tagesblätter informieren, da kommen bestimmt noch mehr Betroffene zusammen.

Doch leider hat Karin wohl recht das solche Betrüger neue möglichkeiten finden werden :-/ man kann noch so gute Mausefallen entwickeln, die entwickeln dann eben  bessere Mäuse...

Grüße Dagmar


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> man kann noch so gute Mausefallen entwickeln, die entwickeln dann eben  bessere Mäuse...



Das stimmt nicht ganz. In diesem Fall wurden die Mausefallen erst gar nicht 
aufgestellt bzw die Möglichkeiten,  die vorhanden sind, werden von der BNetzA nicht angewandt. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40549

cp


----------



## DerSchelm (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Karin und Schelm,
> 
> Das mit der Nummernsperrung bei e-plus ging schnell und völlig unproblematisch, vielleicht muss man das bei T-Mobile schriftlich machen, wobei denen ja auch bekannt sein dürfte um was für Nummern es sich dabei handelt.
> Damit an die Presse zu gehen ist eine gute Maßnahme, werd hier auch mal die örtlichen Tagesblätter informieren, da kommen bestimmt noch mehr Betroffene zusammen.
> ...



Werde mich wohl nochmal mit T-Mobile besprechen. Wenn das bei e-plus geht, sollte es ja auch bei T-Mobile gehen. Die Sachbearbeiterin schien mir sowieso inkompetent.
Ich denke aber auch, dass die Presse da das beste Mittel ist.
Ist bei diversen anderen Betrügereien, die auch im TV gelandet sind, auch sehr effektiv gewesen!


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

So eine Scheiße Gestern kam dieser Lockanruf und ich habe zurückgerufen.
Was kostet soetwas ?
Kann man das rechtlich verfolgen?
Gruss
sven


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> So eine Scheiße Gestern kam dieser Lockanruf und ich habe zurückgerufen.
> Was kostet soetwas ?
> Kann man das rechtlich verfolgen?
> Gruss
> sven


Du nennst keine Nummer...
01377270047 - 01377661212 ?
Ansonsten musst Du hier einfach ein bisschen zurück blättern, es ist alles bereits x-fach hier geschrieben.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Bin Leider auch drauf reingefallen... da ich auf nen anruf gewartet habe...

+491377661214
am 22.05.06 um 17:26Uhr
Phone Hause / D1


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ok... Crystal medialog hat sofort reagiert. VERSATEL schläft. Die Bundesnetzagentur?  Ist im Koma?
In all dem Übel gibts noch Abstufungen... Aber wie lange Versatel das noch treiben darf, wäre schon so 'ne Frage...


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ping-Anruf von 01377 661214, am 22.05.06, ca. 6:15, habe natürlich nicht geantwortet - Masche ist zum Glück ziemlich plump 
D1


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Guten Tag,
soeben (22.5.06, 17.45 Uhr) erreichte mich im  D1-Netz ein Anruf von 01377661214 auf den ich dann leider mit einem Rückruf reagiert habe. Nun warte ich mal auf die Rechnung :-(


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> VERSATEL schläft. Die Bundesnetzagentur?  Ist im Koma?


Versatel?  dazu äußere ich mich nicht, da alles was ich dazu schreiben könnte, den NUB zuwiderlaufen würde...
BNetzA  ist wohl im sogenannten Wachkoma....

cp


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo an Alle,

auch von mir die Warnung: das ist ein Lockanruf!!! Es klingelt 1 oder 2x und dann wird auflegt.

Beim Rückruf bekommt man in etwa die Ansage: "Vielen Dank für Ihren Anruf. Ihre Stimme wurde gezählt".

Also VORSICHT !!!

Hier noch mal die Nummer des Lockanrufers: +491377661214.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,

am 21.05.06 15:33 01377270047, am 22.05.06 18:05 01377661214

D1 Netz

Gruß

Fred


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Sonntag 21.05.06 --> Anruf unter:01377661214 hab aus Versehen zurück gerufen.

Hab heute zusätzlich an Eplus geschrieben und gebeten die Abbuchung zu stoppen. Der Anruf wird mit 1,50€ veranschlagt, so ne Frechheit.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo, 

hatte auch einen Anruf in Abwesenheit, 22.05.06 um 00:17 Uhr mit der 0137/77661214. Kann maximal 1x sehr kurz "angeklingelt" haben, da ich sonst mein Handy immer höre. Habe D2 (Vodafone). Habe nicht zurückgerufen, da ich bei allem mit 01.... immer vorsichtig bin.

Würde mich aber auch interessieren, ob die durch "Ausprobieren" an die Nummern kommen oder andere Quellen zu nutzen wissen!?!

Gruß, Katrin


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo!
Ich habe auch soeben einen entsprechenden Anruf erhalten!

Anrufer: 01377661214

Datum: 22.05.2006
Uhrzeit: 17:47

Netz: eplus (Aldi-Karte)

Gruß
cosmic1976


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				firefoxfan schrieb:
			
		

> 20.05.2006 07:53
> +491377661214 (Versatel Süd)
> Netz: D1
> nicht zurückgerufen
> ...



Ich hatte heute 22.05.2006 09:34 Uhr den gleichen Anruf. Die Bundesnetzagentur zeigt "(0)137 766 zugeteilt Versatel-Süd-Deutschland GmbH" an. Das finde ich krass. Ich dachte Versatel ist ein seriöses Unternehmen. Oder ist es gar nicht das aus der Werbung.

Ich hatte den Hörer schon in der Hand und habe mich dann über die Nummer gewundert.

Mein Anbieter ist Vodafone, Vorwahl: 0173

Thomas


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



> Ich dachte Versatel ist ein seriöses Unternehmen


Sind sie ja auch... irgendwie... Sie nehmen jedenfalls den Schutz ihrer Kunden *sehr *ernst 


> Oder ist es gar nicht das aus der Werbung.


 Dieser Thread hier ist doch die beste Werbung für das Unternehmen. Fragt sich nur, wer davon angesprochen werden soll, dass Versatel wesentlich länger für seine Reaktionen braucht als andere...


----------



## Fifty (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				DerSchelm schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe an die Kreis- und "Bildzeitung" eine E-mail geschickt und den Link angegeben. Bin echt gespannt. Zumindest ein Versuch...
Karin


----------



## Fifty (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Ok... Crystal medialog hat sofort reagiert. VERSATEL schläft. Die Bundesnetzagentur?  Ist im Koma?
> In all dem Übel gibts noch Abstufungen... Aber wie lange Versatel das noch treiben darf, wäre schon so 'ne Frage...


hallo Aka-Aka

Ob die Bundesnetzagentur im Koma liegt....?? lach
Zumindest habe ich vor ca. 1 Std. eine Antwort auf meine E-mail von gestern Abend bekommen. Ist doch schon was.
Da wird sich hoffentlich was bewegen.
Gruß Karin


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hatte zwei lockanrufe,  am 21.06.2006 um 14:58 Uhr 
und am 22.06.2006 um 2:28 !!! Uhr 
Beide von der Nummer  : 0137 7661214

Nicht das diese Lockanrufe schon frech genug sind, mitten in der Nacht ist es einfach eine Unverschämtheit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Netz: Vodafone


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Habe auch so einen Lockanruf bekommen. Bin aber nicht dran, weil ich schlafen wollte!!!

Datum:22.05.06
Uhrzeit:4:41
Netz: T-mobile


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

ach ja, die Nummer ist 01377661214


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Fifty schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das kann ich nur bestätigen, auch ich habe bereits von der BNA Antwort auf meine mail gestern erhalten... 

VERSATEL hat sich bisher nicht gemeldet!


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Jetzt hat es mich auch erwischt.
Wurde gestern von 01377270047 angerufen und habe zurückgerufen.

Was kostet das und wie kann man sich dagegen wehren?


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*Aw: 0137*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Achtung!!!!!! Lockanruf von 01377661214!!!
> Was kann man tun???



Hab gerade mit t mobile gesprochen. die können leider nichts tun.
Die haben mir aber Daten gegeben, von der Bundesnetzagentur, an die mann dann eine beschwerde senden kann und auch den betreiber herausbekommt. 

Bundesnetzagentur Berlin.

www.bundesnetzagentur.de

Fax: 03022480515

Hotline: 01805101000

Ich bin leider darauf reingefallen.........!


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> das kann ich nur bestätigen, auch ich habe bereits von der BNA Antwort auf meine mail gestern erhalten...


Lass uns das nicht diskutieren hier. Der Thread ist kompliziert genug... Aber dass die Bundesnetzagentur die Sache nicht im Griff hat, ist offensichtlich. Inwieweit sie sie besser im Griff haben könnte, wäre zu diskutieren. Aber nicht hier.


----------



## hopfa (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Heute (22.05.06) Anruf mit der Nummer 0137 7661214 bekommen
natürlich nicht zurückgerufen :-p

Uhrzeit: 11:05:22
Nummer: 01377661214
T-Mobile


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Mai 2006)

*Aw: 0137*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warum zitierst Du hier die ahnungslosen t-mobile-Leute, wenn es hier doch hundertfach genauer steht?
Die Nummer ist von Versatel und das Vorgehen der Wahl steht hier beschrieben:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=146973#post146973


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Habe auch einen anruf auf mein Handy bekpmmen 20.05.06 um 20.20 uhr 01377661214



Habe heute (22.05.06) um 20.40 uhr anruf von der oben angegebenen nummer bekommen, aber erst gegoogelt bevor ich da zurückrufe ^^


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377270047
22.05.2006
12:21:09

wie üblich nur einmal Klingeln...


Gruß Metze


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377661212
12.05.2006
19:06:35

wie üblich nur einmal Klingeln...

Gruß Metze


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> 01377270047
> 22.05.2006
> 12:21:09
> wie üblich nur einmal Klingeln...
> Gruß Metze


Der angeblich verantwortliche ist eine unauffindbare Firma in der Nähe von Alicante/Spanien.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=63087#post63087

Bitte versuchen, den Anruf zu dokumentieren - und Strafanzeige stellen.

Das geht per Brief oder manchmal sogar mail an Deine zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft, die Adressen findest Du hier:
Postadressen:
http://www.justizadressen.nrw.de/og.php

u.U. e-mail-Adressen:
http://www.bmj.bund.de/media/archive/1197.pdf
(grössere pdf-Datei)

[staatsanwaltschaft]


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#
Sry, habe D1 (debitel)


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo!

Ich hatte heute das selbe Problem,
kannst du mir bitte sagen, welche Bundesagentur du meinst.
Gibt mir bitte die e-mail-adresse oder link.

Gruß,
Tiana.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*0137 727 0047*

bin auch drauf reingefallen am 20.05.06 um o.o2 einen anruf bekommen und leider zurückgerufen ohne auf die nummer zu schauen und schwups 1,475 Euro leichter geworden...is echt ein ding kann man gegen diese Arsc..... nix tun?
hat von euch schon einmal gegen sowas geklagt und wie sind die chancen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Mai 2006)

*Aw: 0137 727 0047*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> bin auch drauf reingefallen am 20.05.06 um o.o2 einen anruf bekommen und leider zurückgerufen ohne auf die nummer zu schauen und schwups 1,475 Euro leichter geworden...is echt ein ding kann man gegen diese Arsc..... nix tun?
> hat von euch schon einmal gegen sowas geklagt und wie sind die chancen?


Fotografier dein handydisplay und erstelle Anzeige
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=148949#post148949


----------



## Reducal (22 Mai 2006)

*Aw: 0137 727 0047*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> hat von euch schon einmal gegen sowas geklagt und wie sind die chancen?


Finde erstmal einen Anwalt dafür und kläre die Kostenfrage mit dem.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Mai 2006)

*Aw: 0137 727 0047*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Für ne mail an die Staatsanwaltschaft braucht man keinen Anwalt. Zivilrechtliche Klage? Hmm, wäre mal interessant. Würde mich ggf. sogar an den Kosten beteiligen (in vernünftigem Rahmen und wenn der Anwalt aus Augsburg kommt *winkewinke*)


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Telefonnummer: 0049 1377661214 d.h. 0137 7661214, auch darauf hereingefallen, zurückgerufen danach aber gleich aufgelegt.

Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, was denkt Ihr wieviel Geld die da am Wochenende gescheffelt haben?

Gruß Michael


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

was bekommt man denn zu hören wenn man zurück ruft?


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, was denkt Ihr wieviel Geld die da am Wochenende gescheffelt haben?


Neulich die Dänen sollen 150000 Anrufe gehabt haben... Über diesen Vorfall gab's hier ca. 50 Beschwerden. Jetzt zähl mal die Beschwerden dieses Wochenendes und mach 'nen Dreisatz...


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> was bekommt man denn zu hören wenn man zurück ruft?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=148863#post148863


			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Rückruf bekommt man in etwa die Ansage: "Vielen Dank für Ihren Anruf. Ihre Stimme wurde gezählt"..


und ist je nach Betreiber ca 2€ ärmer...


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

mal als Wiederholung eingestereut
Die 01377270047 wurde von COLT an "Crystal medialog" vermietet und dann weiter an:

Fa. Dolce Vita Spanish Marketing
Ansprechpartner: Herr V*
Calle Fortuna 65
E-03170 Ciudad Quesada (Alicante)

Wer eine andere Adresse kriegt, bitte hier melden - diese Adresse scheint Quatsch zu sein.


*Dringende Bitte! Betroffene aus den Großräumen
AUGSBURG
OSNABRÜCK
DÜSSELDORF
HAMBURG
MAINZ

werden dringend gebeten, den Anruf möglichst gut zu dokumentieren (z.B. Foto vom Display) und eine kurze Beschreibung des Sachverhaltes an die jeweils zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft zu senden. 
*

Adressen gibt es hier
http://www.justizadressen.nrw.de/og.php


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Bin gerade Angerufen worden von 0137766124  (am 22.05.06 um 22:12),  habe zum Glück nicht zurückgerufen! 
Danke dieser Seite. Bin im D1-Netz


----------



## [email protected] (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

bei ZDF.de wurde darüber ach schon berichtet

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/6/0,1872,2034278,00.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ja.


> 17.02.2003


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo
Habe auch einen Lockanruf der Nr. +491377661214 
erhalten.
Jetzt sind wir schon 2
Wenn es noch mehr werden können wir den Betreiber dieser Nummer bestimmt in den Hintern treten.
Kontakt bitte über 
......t-online.de
Gruß
Wolfgang

_email-addi gelöscht, siehe NUB modaction _
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Erstens wird deine mail-Adresse gleich gelöscht werden, zweitens gibt es wahrscheinlich nicht 2, sondern eher 200000 Betroffene und drittens steht alles, was man tun kann, hier wiederholt ausführlichst beschrieben
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=146973#post146973


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,
habe gerade einen Lockanruf erhalten von: (und nicht darauf reagiert)
0137-7661214

23:08 Uhr

 T-Mobile-Netz


Grüße,
und Danke für die tollen Seiten hier,
Matthias


----------



## tastensperre (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

ey jo...

+491377661214 ins a1(t-d1 roaming) netz heut kurz nach halb zwölf.
hab' dummerweise zurückgerufen, auch noch nie von solch dubiosen anrufen gehört vorher.
"selber schuld" wenn man zurückruft finde ich etwas daneben!
in meinem fall hatte ich den anruf ausversehen weggedrueckt und dann aus höflichkeit zurückgerufen X_x

aber schön das einem google wenigstens gleich die detektiv arbeit abnimmt 

boom shiva!

p.s.: mal schauen was bei der bundesnetzagentur(lol) so geht...


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hey,

ich hatte am 19.05. um 14:29 Uhr auch so einen Anruf von 01377661221, es hat aber nur gaaaaanz kurz geklingelt. Ich hab mir dann schon gedacht, dass das so ein Anruf sein muss, bei dem man zurückrufen soll und dann unheimlich viel Geld bezahlen, als ich die 0137 gelesen habe. Deshalb gucke ich auch hier nach...und siehe da...!

So ein [edit] , ich frag mich echt, was das für Leute sind, die sowas organisieren!


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo!
Auch mir kam vorletzte Nacht ein Lockanruf. Hatte mir auch gedacht, dass da was anderes hinter steckt, wegen der 0137 Nummer.

Zeit: 22.05.06 00:52
Nr: 01377661214
Netz: Vodaphone


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Gute Google-Suchmaschine!

Hier habe ich sofort von diesen Ar(..)ern gehört.
Mein Netz: debitel, Anruf 22.5. 22:20

Danke für diese Info
Gruß Gerd


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo, habe am 19.05 um 21:09 einen Anruf von 01377270047 bekommen.
Wollte schon zurückrufen, habe dann aber zum Glück diese Seite hier gefunden. Das müsste man echt strafrechtlich zurückverfolgen.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Auch ich wurde gelockt, aber bin nicht darauf reingefallen.
Rufnummer: 0137-7661214
Anrufdatum: 22.05.2006
Uhrzeit: 18:39
Netz: O² mit 0171-Rufnummer

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Nystul (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Bei mir ebenso. Google hat mich auf dieses Forum aufmerksam gemacht. Vielen Dank. (Auch nicht darauf reingefallen aber eine Freundin mit ihrem Handy aussem Schlaf gerissen ... diese verdammten drecks ****** ***** *aufregt*) 

Datum: 22.05.06 
Uhrzeit: 23:09   (!)
Nr.: 01377661214
Netz: D1


Hat genau einmal klingeln lassen. 

Das ist doch ne offensichtliche Verarschung kann man da nicht rechtlich mal nen Riegel vorschieben !?


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

habe gestern Nacht um 23:39 Uhr einen Anruf von 0137-7661214 erhalten.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Lockanruf Rufnummer 0137 766 1214  T-Mobile am 22.05.06 um 22:20 Uhr 
Nachricht an rufnummernspam[ at] bnetza.de


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

ich hab gestern, 22. mai 06 um 22:22 einen anruf von 0137-7661214 bekommen, dachte mir schon, dass das so ein dreck ist, darum bin ich ja jetzt hier!


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

........es war einmal vor langer, langer Zeit (genau am 29.03.2006), dass ich der BNetzA sowie der Firma mcn tele.com den Ping-Anruf der Nr. 0137-7130080 meldete.

Heute nun (23.05.2006) Nachricht der BNetzA, dass die Nummer durch die mcn tele.com der Firma Studio 911 Ltd., 95 Wilton Road, Suite 3, GB-SW1V1BZ London (das ist doch dieser Rechtsanwalt R.C. aus Panama, der von der ganzen Sache nichts weiß) zur "Nutzung" überlassen und inzwischen abgeschaltet wurde.

Da kann man sich gut ausrechnen, welche Geschäfte diese Pinger mit den Ahnungslosen machen.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

wurde im abstand von ca 24h 2 mal angeklingelt von:
+491377661221

ziemlich spät abends


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Guten Tag.
Habe am 22.05.06 um ca. 12°° Uhr einen Lockanruf durch die Nummer +491377661214 erhalten. Der Anruf war so kurz, dass mein Handy, das neben mir lag noch nicht einmal klingelte, sondern nur der eingegangene Anruf angezeigt wurde. Rückruf: Danke für die Teilnahme ... Ende der Verbindung


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137 727 0047

Habe Ping-Anruf von obiger Nummer am 22. Mai um 8:20 Uhr auf meinem D-2 Netz (Vodafone) erhalten.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Mai 2006)

*Aw: 0137*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Achtung!!!!!! Lockanruf von 01377661214!!!
> Was kann man tun???



Den Anruf hatte ich auch am 21.5.

Habe das bereits bei der Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet. Dort gibt es eine Kontaktadresse, wo man per Mail Fälle von Rufnummernmißbrauch melden kann. Finden sich genug Beschwerden, wird denen die Nummer abgeschaltet.


----------



## Stalker2002 (23 Mai 2006)

*Aw: 0137*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Habe das bereits bei der Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet. Dort gibt es eine Kontaktadresse, wo man per Mail Fälle von Rufnummernmißbrauch melden kann. Finden sich genug Beschwerden, wird denen die Nummer abgeschaltet.



Und damit nicht nur die Nummer, sondern auch der Letztverantwortliche endlich mal "abgeschaltet" wird, ist es erforderlich, das möglichst Viele eine Anzeige auf den Weg bringen, wie es Aka-Aka hier in diesem Thread immer wieder äußert.

MfG
L.


----------



## EvaB (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Bei mir auch Eplus/Debitel 21.05. 17:35 und bei meinem zweiten Eplus/Debitel Telefon mit numerisch nicht weit entfernter aehnlicher Rufnummer kurz darauf.
Bin nicht rangegangen.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, hab grad eben einen Ping-Anruf, aber zum Glück bin ich nicht dumm und habe nicht zurück gerufen.  hier die Daten:
> 
> 01377661214
> 
> ...



Hatte den selben am 22.05.2006 um 05.30Uhr. weinmal geklingelt das wars.
Auch auf O2


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377661214

23.05.2006 16:30 Uhr 

D1


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> 01377661214
> 
> 23.05.2006 16:30 Uhr
> 
> D1


lies mal hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=146973#post146973
(blauen link anklicken)

0137lesezeichen20060523


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Auch bei mir ist so ein Anruf eingegangen:
Nr:0137-7661214
22.05.06
21:13 Uhr 
D1-Netz

was kann ich außer nicht antworten, noch machen? Yvi

_ http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=146973#post146973
modinfo _


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Moin Leude,

habe ebenfalls einen Anruf erhalten:
- Nummer: 0137 - 7270047
- Datum: 22.05.06
- Uhrzeit: 12:29h

Da ich noch nichts von dieser neuen Masche wusste, habe ich zurückgerufen und ebenfalls nur die Nachricht "Vielen Dank, auf Wiederhören!" zu hören bekommen. Ich habe daraufhin sofort bei der E-Plus-Kundenbetreuung angerufen, die konnten aber noch nichts machen, da der Anruf bei ihnen noch nicht im System aufgetaucht war.

Heute habe ich nun online im CostControl den Anruf gesehen und soweit ich das ersehen kann, wurden mir 1,08 Euro berechnet. Die habe ich aber nicht vor zu bezahlen. So, wieder einer mehr...


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hi heute kahm bei mir auch einer. Bin leider reingefallen. Hier die Daten:

01377661214
D1 - Netz


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Leude,
> 
> habe ebenfalls einen Anruf erhalten:
> - Nummer: 0137 - 7270047
> ...


Bitte dokumentieren und Anzeige erstatten.
Bitte blaue Schrift klicken für weitere Infos


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Anruf von
> 0137-7661214
> 
> 20.05.06
> ...



16.26 uhr am 22.05.06 wurde ich im D_1 netz angerufen habe dummerweiße
zurück gerufen und ein pc sgte mir dass sie mir danken dass ich mit spiele.
ich warte auf meine rechnung.
WER kennt idese nummer .


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo alle auch mein Sohn 15 hatte so einen Anruf Sonntagnacht 22:30 D1 und hat von unserem Festnetz aus zurück gerufen Kosten sind uns noch nicht bekannt aber ist schon ne Schw...ei er wusste von all diesem noch nix aber aus Fehlern lernt man und manche werden dadurch reich sollten mit 90% besteuert werden diese Firmen, habe es gemeldet wenn es denn hilft, sind ja nicht nur Erwachsenen die hier abgezockt werden.... Gruß aus Rinteln


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137 7661214
Sonntag, 21. Mai 2006 23:40 Uhr ins O2-Netz
2x hats geklingelt


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Wurde auch von 0137 7661214 anferufen und war so doof und hab zurückgerufen.

Weiß jemand was über die Kosten bei dieser Nummer?


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jemand was über die Kosten bei dieser Nummer?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=148048#post148048

cp


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Mai 2006)

*+491712326395 +491377270047 hier melden!*

Hallo, 
ich wurde von dieser Nr heute Nacht aus dem Bett geworfen!! so gegen halb 2. konnte sogar dran gehen und irgend eine Männerstimme wollte noch sachen haben (Mohrenköpfe oder son mist). Weiß jemand was das gewesen ist oder wie man sich gegen sowas schützen kann??

Diese nr hatte mich letzte Woche auch schon versucht anzurufen! Hab aber nicht zurückgerufen und bin auch nicht dran gegangen (hat auch nur 1x geschellt).

mfg [......]

_Mailadresse gelöscht. Bitte Nutzungsbedingungen beachten. MOD/BR_


----------



## Lernender (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo, 

wo kann ich einen Nummernmissbrauch melden? Displayanzeige: ....21377448674

_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38245 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=146973#post146973
modinfo _

Gestern nachmittag 14.00 Uhr bekam ich zwei Anrufe, jeweils mit einmaligem Klingeln, 
heute morgen 2.00 Uhr genau dasselbe Spiel. 
Danke für die Auskunft


----------



## Lernender (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Lernender schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wo kann ich einen Nummernmissbrauch melden? Displayanzeige: ....21377448674
> 
> ...


Schön, dass es Ihr Forum gibt. 
Da ich über kein Fax verfüge, habe ich mich per e-Mail beschwert.

Gehört dieses SMS auch zu dieser Ruprik:
Am 25. 5. 2006 gegen 10.30 Uhr bekam ich von der Nummer 4915204249117
folgendes SMS:
Nimmst du mich heut dan mit? Schreib bitte zurück auf das handy! Hdl bruder


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nummer: 491377661212
Zeit: 12.5.2006 17:14:58


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Tja da gibt es nun weitere Probleme, ich habe mit meinem Anbieter e-plus gesprochen und darauf hingewiesen das ich Anzeige erstatten werde und die kosten für den Lockanruf nich zahlen wurde, da stieß ich auf Mauern, entweder Zahlen oder Handysperrung, was hat man den da für eine Wahl :-(

Grüße Dagmar


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Anruf am Samstag 20.05.06 18:19 Uhr von 0137 727 0047
Mein Netzanbieter: EPlus
Nach kurzer Recherche habe ich (laut www.xdial.de/i/sonderrufnummern-mobilfunk.html ) herausgefunden, dass mich ein Rückruf vom Handy EUR 1,50 gekostet hätte. Das war mir dann doch zuviel.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Anfrage per Email an [email protected]
Antwort heute von [email protected] :
Der Rufnummerblock ist
COLT Telecom GmbH, Herriotstraße 4, 60528 Frankfurt/Main
zugeordnet.
Diese hat auch eine Kostenfreie Hotline – 0800 26 58 46 36 (lt. Website)


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Die freundliche Frau am Telefon von COLT hatte schon den Zettel liegen, auf dem die Firma steht, der die Rufnummer zugeordnet war, da sich schon mehrere beschwert hatten:
Crystal MeDiaLog GmbH
Düsseldorf
0211 535910

Dort habe ich mit einem Herrn W.  gesprochen. Dieser meinte, dass Crystal  auch nur Wiederverkäufer der Nummer ist.
Er schickte mir per Email Details zu:



> in Bezugnahme auf Ihren Anruf zu o.g. Referenz teilen wir Ihnen mit das
> die Rufnummern 0137-7270047 umgehend deaktiviert wurde.
> Die COLT Telecom GmbH wurde bereits von uns instruiert diese Rufnummer
> zu deaktivieren.
> ...



Sorry für die drei Beiträge. Anscheinend mochte das Forum den Beitrag nicht (500-Server fehler), daher habe ich ihn unterteilt.

_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe  NUB modaction _
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


----------



## DennYo (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,

leider reingefallen....

Nummer: 0137 7661214
am 22. Mai um 09:34

habs der BundesNetzA gemeldet, leider hat mein provider Einzugsermächtigung, so dass ich die Zahlung nicht verweigern kann! Eine vorab mail deutete mir schon an, dass der Betrag zu zahlen sei!


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Das schreib ich doch schon weiter oben, entweder Handyrechnung Zahlen oder Ärger mit dem Provider riskieren und das könnte eine Händysperrung mit noch weiteren Kosten nach sich ziehen :-(


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

bin auch angerufen worden,aber nicht abgenommen

01377661214

7:40    22.mai 06

vodafone


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Die freundliche Frau am Telefon von COLT hatte schon den Zettel liegen, auf dem die Firma steht, der die Rufnummer zugeordnet war, da sich schon mehrere beschwert hatten:
> Crystal MeDiaLog GmbH
> Düsseldorf
> 0211 535910
> ...


Is ja nett von Crystal, aber die Adresse gibt es nicht und das habe ich Ceystal bereits mitgeteilt. Auch die Firma ist (zumindest in Spanien) unbekannt, jedenfalls sagte man mir  das so.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Habe auch eine übermittelte Nummer erhalten

Rufnummer +491377661214
Uhrzeit 01:49
Datum 22.05.06

und am
20.05.2006
ca. 14:30
Vodafone-Netz


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Habe ein lockanruf von 0137-7270047 um00:15Uhr am 20.05.06 im D1 netz bekommen.(habe nicht zurückgerufen!)
Bundesnetzagentur habe ich informiert,und bei der Colt Telekom gmbh den 
"Nutzer" der Nummer angefragt.
Ich werde Strafanzeige stellen.
    LEUTE WEHRT EUCH GEGEN DIESE DUMMEN SUCHER!!!.


----------



## HL25 (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

In meiner letzten Telefonabrechnung wurden 42 Verbindungen mit der Nummer
01377370029191 ausgewiesen, die innerhalb einer halben Stunde am Sonntag , den 16.4., gewählt worden sein sollen.
Diese Nummer wurden definitiv nicht von mir gewählt, habe auch keinen Anruf von dieser Nummer erhalten. Im gleichen Zeitraum wurde von mir ein Anruf ins Festnetz geführt.

T-Mobile behauptet, alle im Einzelverbindungsnachweis aufgeführten Verbindungen seiebn auch zu Stande gekommen. Gegenbeweis müßte von mir erbracht werden. 

Hat jemand ähnliches erlebt und kann mir einen Tipp zur Vorgehensweise geben ?


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



> In meiner letzten Telefonabrechnung wurden 42 Verbindungen mit der Nummer
> 01377370029191 ausgewiesen, die innerhalb einer halben Stunde am Sonntag , den 16.4., gewählt worden sein sollen.


 Rückruftaste öfter gedrückt?



			
				HL25 schrieb:
			
		

> T-Mobile behauptet, alle im Einzelverbindungsnachweis aufgeführten Verbindungen seiebn auch zu Stande gekommen. Gegenbeweis müßte von mir erbracht werden.


Das ist deren Rechtsauffassung. Es existieren auch andere... Man könnte t-mobile damit konfrontieren, dass es bereits Ermittlungen wegen dieser Nummer gibt und dass sowohl die Bundesnetzagentur als auch dtms von einem "Missbrauch der Nummer" sprechen. Wenn die dann Geld wollen, könnte man mal im StGB unter "Geldwä*" nachschlagen. Rein interessemässig.


Passt da eigentlich die "Beweislastumkehr"?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=30357

Übrigens bekam ich erst heute Post aus Meschede (Bundesnetzagentur), dass die 01377370029 (zu der deine Unternummer gehört) wegen "Missbrauch von Rufnummern" gesperrt wurde. Die Bundesnetzagentur erklärt, dass die dtms AG der Rufnummerninhaber sei. "Wem die dtms die o.a. Rufnummer zur Nutzung überlassen hat, ist uns nicht bekannt". Ich scanne das gleich mal und hänge es anonymisiert hier an. Konfrontiere mal t-mobile damit. Ich schick dir den namen des Ansprechpartners aus Meschede per PN wegen NUB.


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ich habe mal kurz gekuckt, was ich der Bundesnetzagentur geschrieben habe. Es ging um das Osterwochenende und folgende Nummern
01377370029054
01377370057255
01377370201166
01377370203217
01377370207612
01377370207633
01377370209715
01377370209862
01377370213162
01377370215018
01377370215227

In dieser Sache läuft meines Wissens ein Ermittlungsverfahren der Staatsanwaltschaft München. Ich frage da mal nach und schicke Dir dann ggf. das Geschäftszeichen. Der Letztverantwortliche, der der armen Bundesnetzagentur nicht bekannt ist, wurde hier bereits am 20. April genannt. Das hat die Bundesnetzagentur aber wohl leider nicht mitgekriegt...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=143212#post143212
Nennen wir die fehlende Information in Meschede mal "Koma-Phänomen" 
Bei Bedarf kann ich auch das entsprechende Schreiben der dtms zur Verfügung stellen. Ich finde es nur gerade nicht.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallöchen, bin heute mal dazugekommen, die Nummer 01377661214 im Internet zu suchen.
Ich bin ja völlig überrascht, was da abgeht. Also, bei mir ging der Anruf am 22.05.2006 um 21:50 Uhr ein, habe D1 - Netz. Ich habe zu der Zeit schon seelig geschlafen und Gottseidank auch nicht zurückgerufen. Ich hoffe, ihr erreicht etwas!!!! Bei Fragen oder falls jemand Unterstützung braucht, ich behalte die Seite im Auge.
Liebe Grüße!


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, ihr erreicht etwas


Quatsch. Jeder Betroffene muss aktiv werden! Einfache Rechnung: Es gibt pro Wochenende offenbar eine sechsstellige Zahl von Leuten, *die zurückrufen*. Hier im Forum landen vielleicht 100 Leute. Wenn von denen 90% sagen "macht mal, viel Glück dabei", dann kann mans vergessen...

0137lesezeichen20060525


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

+491377661215

25.05.2006 11:26:27 +/- 3 min, da Uhrzeit nicht ganz korrekt gestellt ist.

Netz: D2


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



> +491377661215
> 25.05.2006 11:26:27 +/- 3 min, da Uhrzeit nicht ganz korrekt gestellt ist.
> Netz: D2



ist Versatel
lies mal hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=146973#post146973


----------



## owz (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ebenfalls Anruf und versehentlicher Rückruf bei 01377661221.

Ich habe mit e-plus gesprochen, die natürlich nichts tun können.
Was sind die nächsten Schritte, die man ergreifen sollte?


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

z.B. bei der Bundesnetzagentur drängen, dass die Rechnungsstellung für die Nummer untersagt wird (einen entsprechenden Satz in der Beschwerde an die Bundesnetzagentur einfügen). 
Lies mal hier, da stehen die wichtigen Schritte drin:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=146973#post146973

Hintergrundinfos hier:
http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php

Wie Du Dein Geld zurück bekommst? Hmm, ich glaube nicht, dass es da einen für alle Fälle anwendbaren Generalsvorschlag gibt...

Ich würde Strafanzeige stellen (Foto vom display als Beweis, evtl. Abrechnung/Telefonrechnung oder diese zumindest ankündigen), das hat aber nichts mit der zivilrechtlichen Sache (Deine Kosten) zu tun. Da musste mit dem Rechnungssteller verhandeln...

Bitte Strafanzeige gleich an die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft, das klappt sogar per mail.
Hier kannst Du die zuständige StA herausfinden: 
http://www.justizadressen.nrw.de/og.php

In diesem (grösseren) pdf-file stehen ergänzend (mail-)Adressen.
http://www.bmj.bund.de/media/archive/1197.pdf

Bisschen viel Aufwand, aber Du willst ja wohl was dagegen tun, oder?


0137lesezeichen20060536


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,  

- die genaue 0137-Nummer : +491377661214

- die Uhrzeit des Anrufs: 21. Mai 2006  09.16 Uhr
                                  21. Mai 2006  20.45 Uhr


- das betroffene Mobilfunknetz: D2  0172

Norbert


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

hier noch ein link zum Musterbrief an die Bundesnetzagentur von Dialerschutz (doc)
http://www.dialerschutz.de/downloads/Musterbeschwerde-Lockanruf.doc


----------



## owz (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

@Aka-Aka:

Danke für die Informationen.

Hatte mir nach meinem Eintrag das Forum durchgeschaut und dann schon Medlung an die Bundesnetzagentur gemacht.

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich nicht viel Hoffung mein Geld zurückzubekommen. Wahrscheinlich ist der Betrag viel zu gering, als das es den Aufwand lohnt.

Aber strafrechlich werde ich gegen die Nummer vorgehen. Ich weiss von Bekannten, die bei der StA arbeiten, dass bei Delikten wie den vorliegenden darauf angewiesen sind, dass Anzeigen erstattet werden. Deshalb kann ich allen Betroffenen nur raten in jedem Fall Anzeige zu erstatten ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				owz schrieb:
			
		

> ...nicht viel Hoffung mein Geld zurückzubekommen...
> ...Aber strafrechlich werde ich gegen die Nummer vorgehen...
> ...dass bei Delikten wie den vorliegenden darauf angewiesen sind, dass Anzeigen erstattet werden... *Deshalb kann ich allen Betroffenen nur raten in jedem Fall Anzeige zu erstatten* ...


Ich danke Dir für Deine (richtige) Einstellung. Nur wenn wenigstens die Betroffenen, die hier in dieses Forum kommen, wo sie luxuriös mit Tipps und Infos versorgt werden, etwas unternehmen - und zwar schnell!!! - dann kann was voran gehen. Auch finanziell. Was mir kleine Vögelchen berichten von der Unterbrechung von Geldströmen klingt zumindest schon ganz gut.
Wenn man wartet, bis man von der Bundesnetzagentur Bescheid kriegt (in zwei Monaten oder so) und *erst dann* überlegt, was weiter zu tun ist, dann spielt man genau nach den Regeln des Spiels, die diese "innovativen Geschäftsleuzte" aufstellen. Die bauen ja gerade drauf, dass wegen 1,50 keiner der schätzungsweise 100000 Rückrufer pro Wochenende was unternimmt. Das ist Gelddruckerei durch Betrug - mit sechsstelligen Summen pro Wochenende - und alle schauen nur zu... (die Frage nach dem "cui bono" sei hier nur implizit gestellt) 
Sorry. Musste mal wieder sein...
Danke Dir.
aka


----------



## Fifty (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

@aka-aka

genau. Das musste mal sein...
Habe gleich zweimal per E-mail Anzeige erstattet, vielleicht doppelt gemoppelt, aber egal:
für meinen Wohnort ans Amtsgericht,poststelle at agwaiblingen.justiz.bwl.de, des weiteren an Staatsanwaltschaft poststelle at stastuttgart.justiz.bwl.de
Des Weiteren an die örtliche Kreiszeitung und auch an die Bildzeitung geschrieben...vielleicht vergebene Mühe, da meine Mails  dort im Müll landen, aber egal. Da ich als Neuling auch nicht ab Seite 1 hier gelesen habe, schreibe ich das nochmal an dieser Stelle.Also sorry für die Wiederholung. Sich nur aufregen und nix tun bringt halt NICHTS.
Ferner habe ich die 0137 und 0900 Nummern bei E-Plus und fürs Festnetz sperren lassen. Ging schnell und unproblematisch per E-Mail

Regnerischen Gruß aus BW
karin


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Auch mal wieder Antwort der BNetzA/Außenstelle Meschede erhalten bezüglich 0137-7379962. 

Diese Nummer wäre an die dtms Mainz vermietet und inzwischen abgeschaltet.

Zuteilungsnehmer wäre ebenfalls die dtms. Es sei jedoch nicht bekannt, wem die dtms diese Rufnummer zur Nutzung überließ.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Auch mal wieder Antwort der BNetzA/Außenstelle Meschede erhalten bezüglich 0137-7379962.
> Diese Nummer wäre an die dtms Mainz vermietet und inzwischen abgeschaltet.
> Zuteilungsnehmer wäre ebenfalls die dtms. Es sei jedoch nicht bekannt, wem die dtms diese Rufnummer zur Nutzung überließ.


Kleine Bitte... Entweder einen Referenzlink anfügen oder wenisgtens das Datum... Ich blick da nicht mehr durch sonst. 01377379962 war doch schon bekannt, oder nicht?
Ja:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=136375#post136375
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?p=135503#142148
Schön, dass die Bundesnetzagentur das ein knappes viertel jahr später auch bekannt gibt.
:wall: [edit: Quatsch, sie haben es ja noch nicht einmal bekannt gegeben:


> ... nicht bekannt, wem die dtms diese Rufnummer zur Nutzung überließ.


Koma!
Ich schick Dir mal die Telefonnummer des Papas der beiden italienischen Brüder.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Könnte jemand mal offiziell die Bundesnetzagentur auffordern, hier mitzulesen? Solche Sachen wie oben, da kriege ich echt nen Anfall...
Da können sie sich ihre Brieflein sparen, auch wenn mein Sohn die Briefkuverts der Bundesnetagentur liebt... Die leuchten nämlich bei Dunkelheit blau, wenn man sie aufreisst


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte jemand mal offiziell die Bundesnetzagentur auffordern, hier mitzulesen? .


jetzt verlangst du aber zuviel! Ab Montagmittag den 29.5  startet  frühestens der nächste Arbeitsbeginn. 
Seit Mittwochmittag ist Wochenende!  

cp


----------



## SEP (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte jemand mal offiziell die Bundesnetzagentur auffordern, hier mitzulesen?


Wie offiziell hättest du's denn gerne? Durch den amtlich eingesetzten, geprüften und nur dem eigenen Gewissen und dem Parlament unterworfenen Admin?

Dieses Forum ist nicht "offiziell".

Schreib doch einfach selbst dorthin und äußere den Wunsch als Bürger!


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



> Dieses Forum ist nicht "offiziell".


 Ach drum ist es so effektiv 
P.S.: Meschede ist tatsächlich im Urlaub... Na dann mail ich halt.


----------



## Fifty (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte jemand mal offiziell die Bundesnetzagentur auffordern, hier mitzulesen? Solche Sachen wie oben, da kriege ich echt nen Anfall...
> Da können sie sich ihre Brieflein sparen, auch wenn mein Sohn die Briefkuverts der Bundesnetagentur liebt... Die leuchten nämlich bei Dunkelheit blau, wenn man sie aufreisst




Meine Wenigkeit hat bei Beschwerde den Link hier zum "Mitlesen" eingefügt. Selbst der Eingang meiner Beschwerde E-Mail wurde binnen 24 Stunden bestätigt. Ob das aber wirklich wirklich gereicht hat.....


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137-7070071
26.Mai  19:24
an 0179....


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Mai 2006)

*habe soeben anrufe von 01377270054 erhalten*

weiss jemand, wer dahinter steckt (ausser natürlich, dass colt telecom der besitzer des rufnummernblocks ist)?


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Colt vermietet gerne mal an Crystal. Hmm. aber nicht 707 hmm.
Colt ist leider auch etwas langsam mit seinen Infos. War bei denen vielleicht noch besser, als der Bundesnetzagenturchef da noch verantwortlich war. Weiss ich nicht


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ach Quatsch, 707 ist dtms...


			
				bundesnetzagentur schrieb:
			
		

> (0)137 707 zugeteilt dtms AG


 Seite leider offline
[edit: nur kurzzeitig... siehe hier]

Die (dtms) antworten, wenn Du heute mailst, am Dienstag mit der Post.
Schreibe deinen namen, deine Anschrift und einen schönen Gruss an Frau M. in deine mail
qm(at)dtms.de info(at)dtms.de

Beschwerde an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de kannste machen, um in 8 Wochen zu erfahren, was dir dtms am Dienstag gesagt haben wird 

Anzueige erstellen: wäre klasse!
Suche dir die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft, schreibe zusammen, was passiert ist, fotografiere falls möglich dein Handydisplay mit dem Lockanruf - und ab die Post!

zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft und evtl mail-Adresse gibts hier
http://www.justizadressen.nrw.de/og.php
http://www.bmj.bund.de/media/archive/1197.pdf


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Am 26.05.2006, um 20.28 Uhr "Ping"-Anruf von:

0137-7270054

Netz O2


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137 77270054
0137 77661211

auf D1 Netz


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> 0137 77270054
> 0137 77661211
> 
> auf D1 Netz


?
01377270054 & 01377661211?
ersteres klänge nach Colt/Crystal/Magdeburg-Alicante, letzteres wäre Versatel.

jedenfalls:
Beschwerde mit deinem Namen & Anschrift, Bitte um Nennung des Letztverantwortlichen, Bitte um Sperrung der Nummer
an:
(1) rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de
(2) info(at)colt.de und (prophylaktisch, da noch nicht sicher) beschwerdemanagement(at)c*mdl.de (ohne den Stern) (Das ist Crystal, der mögliche Mieter der Coltnummer)

bei (1) ergänzen: Bitte um Stop etwaiger Geldzahlungen wegen Geldwäsche
bei (2) ergänzen: Bitte um Massnahmen nach §67 TKG, v.a. Verbot der Rechnungsstellung

Dann noch: Handydisplay fotografieren und Strafanzeige stellen, evtl. reciht per mailo (Beschreiben, was passiert ist) an die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft

Adressen gibts hier.
http://www.justizadressen.nrw.de/og.php
http://www.bmj.bund.de/media/archive/1197.pdf

Liebe Grüsse
aka

(falls deine Nummern so korrekt sind, wie du sie angegeben hast, bitte nochmals posten, Danke)


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Anklingelzeit : 22:53:46,
Mehrwertnummer : 01377771207
Es erfolgten 2 Rückrufe meinerseits.

Gruß, Maximilian Meurer

_kommerzielle URL gelöscht siehe NUB modaction _


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Auf deiner Seite sah ich links Werbung für eine C*sinoseite aus Gibraltar. Igitt.
Deine Nummer (stimmt die?) gehört "ID Net" aka "Next ID", das sit die frühere "Talkline ID", die "Mehr"wertsparte von freenet...

Zur genauen Identifikation der Firma:
lies hier

Zur Handlungsweise: siehe oben!
statt Versatel, Colt oder Crystal diesmal schreiben an:
info [at] next-id.de

bitte dort gleich reinschreiben, dass die sich beeilen sollen mit der Auskunft.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

+491377771221
ca. 23:00 
netz²


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> +491377771221
> ca. 23:00
> netz²


siehe eins drüber. Bitte sagen, was ihr gemacht habt.
0137Lesezeichen20060527


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

heute 26.5. 23.45 ebenfalls Lockanruf unter 01377270054 erhalten und dank des Forums hier auch gleich die Adresse zum Beschweren und Musterbrief gefunden.
Danke dafür da es öfters vor kommt.
Rufe zwar nie zurück da mir die Masche bekannt, aber trotzdem Danke für die Tipps, müssen sich nur genug beschweren.


----------



## prepaid98 (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> *Sammelthread 0137-Lockanrufe aufs Handy ab Dezember 2005*
> 
> Bitte an alle Betroffenen von 0137-Lockanrufen: Meldet diese hier  (einfach auf "Antwort erstellen" klicken). Es bringt nämlich nichts, für jeden einzelnen Anruf einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen.
> 
> ...


der Lockanruf erreichte mich am 26.05.2006 um 21:18:22 mit der Rufnummer +49 137 7 270054. Obwohl mir diese viesen Tricks nicht unbekannt sind, bin ich dieses mal darauf hereingefallen und habe geantwortet.
Durch den Beitrag in diesem Forum wünsche ich mir, dass dadurch diese Gaunerein wirksam eingedämmt werden. Der Bundesnetzagentur wünsche ich ebenso viel Erfolg.


----------



## prepaid98 (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> 0137 77270054
> 0137 77661211
> 
> auf D1 Netz


 26.05.2006 21:18:22 Uhr


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

26. Mai 2006, ca. 21.30 Uhr: 0137-7270054

...gehört zur 
Colt Telecom GmbH
Herriotstr. 4
60528 FFM

Gemeldet von R.R.; [email protected]

_email-addi gelöscht siehe NUB modaction_


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Habe am 27.05.2006 um 6:55 Uhr einen kurzen Anruf auf
Handy Netz D1 erhalten. Habe nicht zurückgerufen.

Nummer:  0137 / 7270054


----------



## unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*0137/7771215 wer sonst noch?*

Hallo!
Neuer Lockanruf heute morgen um 7.00 Uhr. Wer sonst noch? Möchte rechtliche Schritte einleiten, weil ich endgültig die Nase voll habe.


----------



## Gast (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: 0137/7771215 wer sonst noch?*

Anbieter ist

Next ID technologies GmbH
Deelbögenkamp 4c
22297 Hamburg


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*01377771205*

Habe vor 10 Minuten einen Lockanruf von 01377771205 erhalten.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Habe am 27.05.2006 um 8:57 Uhr einen kurzen Anruf auf
Handy Netz E+ (meine Telefonnummer aber von T-Mobile mitgenommen) erhalten. Habe nicht zurückgerufen.

Nummer: 0137 / 7270054


----------



## Corben (27 Mai 2006)

*+491377771203*

27.05.06 08:22
Anruf von 01377771203 auf dem Handy mit einmal Klingeln gehabt.

Gut das ich kurz nach Teilen der Nummer gegoogelt hab, so bin ich auf dieses Forum aufmerksam geworden.

Was sollte man tun, um dieser Abzocke entgegenzuwirken?


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

hallo, habe die nummer 01377270054 gestern als Anruf am 26.05.2006 um 21.39Uhr auf meinem Handy gehabt, dieser Seite zur Folge vermute ich ebenfallst eine Locknummer.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

heute früh um 06:57 Uhr Lockanruf von der Nummer

01377771211

Mein Handynetz ist Vodafone


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

27.05.2006 09:15Uhr

noch eine neue Nr. : 01377771249

D2 Netz


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377270054 , Sa 27.05.2006 , 10:46:35 Uhr , Vodafone-D2


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ich habe zwei 0137er Nummern
Die erste war am 25.03.2006 um 09.48 Uhr
es war die Nummer 0137 7866167 beim Anbieter Vodafone und
der zweite war am 27.05.2006 um 10:04 Uhr die nummer lautet diesmal
0137 7771243 der Anbieter ist wieder Vodafon


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

(0)137 777 zugeteilt Next ID technologies GmbH 
* NEXT ID technologies GmbH, Deelbögenkamp 4c, 22297 Hamburg 

(0)137 786 zugeteilt Mcn tele.com 
 * m c n tele.com AG, Gartenstraße 23, 61352 Bad Homburg

....immer dieselben........

Nein, doch nicht. Versatel-Süd fehlt heute ausnahmsweise. Obwohl auch da wieder eine neue Pingnummer auftauchte: 0137-7661215


----------



## wonderwomen (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

der 3. anruf im abstand von 4 wochen 

01377771205
(0)137 777 zugeteilt Next ID technologies GmbH
* NEXT ID technologies GmbH, Deelbögenkamp 4c, 22297 Hamburg

o2 netz 
27.05. 11.35 h


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

27.05.2006

11:41 Uhr

+491377771207

D2


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ich hatte drei Ping-Anrufe:

am 25.03.2006,11:16  0137-7130080  (inzwischen abgeschaltet!)
                                                   (zum Glück nicht zurückgerufen!!!!)
geschaltet von:
    mcn tele.com AG
    Gartenstr. 23 
    61352 Bad Homburg

überlassen an: 
    Studio 911 Ltd. 
    95 Wilton Road, Suite 3 
    GB-SW1V1BZ London

dann noch:

am 30.04.2006,13:56  0137-7073399473 
(leider mit ehem. E-Plus-Nr. leicht zu verwechseln und nur durch scrollen richtig zu sehen. Diese langen Nummern sind gefährlich. - Leider zurückgerufen!, aber Einspruch gegen Rechnung erhoben!)

am 27.05.2006, 11:10 (heute)  0137-7771223


Alles der bundesnetzagentur gemeldet!


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo Leute!

die werden immer dreister. Bei mir haben die sogar 2mal angerufen! 
Am 27.05.2006 um 8.13 Uhr und um 11.25 Uhr mit der Nummer 01377771249.
Hab Vodafone D2.

Frechheit!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,
ich habe ein VODAFONE-Handy und ich wurde auch von der Nummer 

01377 661214
am

22. Mai. 2006 
um

7:42 Uhr
angerufen. Hätte fast zurückgerufen, da aber mein PC nebenherlief, wollte ich wissen, von wem diese Nummer sein könnte (ich dachte 01377 wär eine Vorwahl). Zum Glück bin ich aus das hier gestoßen! Also nehme ich stark an, dass es ein Lockanruf war, da alles darauf hindeutet.


----------



## loi (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

was kann ich dagegen machen


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo Ihr,

heute bin ich das erste mal auf ein Lockanruf reingefallen:


01377270054


mfg


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137-7771209
27.05.06 - 6:46
O²

natürlich 2mal zurückgerufen
jetzt weiß ich bescheid


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Wir wurden auch 2 mal angerufen.

D1-Netz
Nr:01377661214
Datum: 23.05.2006
Zeit: 21:22

wir haben einmal zurückgerufen und dann kam: "Vielen dank für ihre teilnahme", da man sowas ja auch schon aus werbespielen kennt haben wir dann sofort aufgelegt...
einmal fällt man dauf rein... ein zweites mal net... aber sie haben es nochmal versucht unter anderem auch bei freunden..

o2 bzw Homezone
Nr: 01377270054 -->Aktuellste Nr derzeit
Datum: 27.05.2006
Zeit: 10:27


mfg Thunder aus Frankfurt.a.M


----------



## DiPe (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Habe heute um 12:26:16 bereits den 3. "Lockruf" erhalten. (die ersten beiden sind bereits hier registriert) Habe an den Bnetz geschrieben und angefragt, ob man die nicht eventuell wegen Mittäterschaft durch Unterlassung / Duldung rankriegen kann !!!

Mein "gelocke" kam dieses Mal vo  0137 - 7771239 zu D2 Netz.

PS:
Wenn ihr alle die BNetzagentur mit den Mitteilungen überhäuft werden die eventuell wach !!! 

Wehrt euch !!! 

Schreibt denen !!! 

Nach jedem Lockanruf !!!

Weckt sie !!! 

Die bekommen dafür bezahlt !!!


Ich werde am Montag rechtlich prüfen lassen ob ich denen einen  Strafanzeige wegen Mittäterschaft reinhängen kann. 
(sofern es sich finanziell rechnet)


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hi, ich habe heute auch einen erhalten:

Uhrzeit 9:15, lockanruf von 01377771247

Gruss
Josi


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Gestern abend, zum Glück ging im richtigen Moment der Handyakku leer:

26.05.06, 22.22 Uhr Lockanruf von 0137-7270054


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

am 27.05.05 0137 Nummer "zurück"gerufen:

01377270054
Bin in O2 Netz


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Lockanruf 27.05.06
12:35 Uhr
01377270054
Ich habe natürlich nicht zurückgerufen.
Ich werde die Nummer der Bundesnetzagentur melden.

Viele Grüße Werner


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Heute 27.05.06 um 09:05 einen Lockruf erhalten, 0137-7270054. Ich habe das T-D1-Netz.  
Hatte meine Lesebrille nicht zur Hand, aber als ich hörte "vielen Dank für Ihren Anruf", da war mir klar, dass ich betrogen wurde.

Ich werde die Nummer der Bundesargentur melden und eine Strafanzeige stellen.      Mario


----------



## Phlox (27 Mai 2006)

*0137 727 00 54*

Lockanruf erhalten und drauf reingefallen. 

Datum: 27.05.06
Uhrzeit: 08:08 Uhr
Lockruftelefonnummer: 0137 727 00 54


Mir wieviel gegenwehr muss ich von der T-Mobile rechnen,
wenn ich meine Rückruf nicht bezahlen möchte?

Macht die T-Mobile sich nicht zum [edit ]?

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert _


----------



## Phlox (27 Mai 2006)

*Aw: 0137 727 00 54*

Schuldigung für die Rechtschreibfehler


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Samstag, 27. Mai 14:49 Uhr

+49137771215 im D1 Netz


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Nystul schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir ebenso. Google hat mich auf dieses Forum aufmerksam gemacht. Vielen Dank. (Auch nicht darauf reingefallen aber eine Freundin mit ihrem Handy aussem Schlaf gerissen ... diese verdammten drecks ****** ***** *aufregt*)


Ping-Anruf:

Hi das ging mir auch so, alamiert aufgewacht und mein Gehirn durchforstet wer die Nummer hat- bis ich die 0137 realisierte und mein Adrenalin auf humanere Zeiten vertagte. Es ist leider nicht das erste Mal und wegen der Uhrzeit wäre ich fast darauf reingefallen.

Datum: 22.05.06 
Uhrzeit: 05:01:03  (!!!!)
Nr.: 01377661214
Netz: D1

Man kann was machen:http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni.../Ma_nahmen_gegen_Rufnummernmissbrauc_1ch.html


----------



## marcelo (27 Mai 2006)

*0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Lockanruf erhalten und drauf reingefallen. 

Folgende Nummern sind innerhalb von 12 Stunden eingegangen:

0137-7771221 - am 26.05.2006 ca. 23:00 Uhr (Telefon eines Freundes)
0137-7270054 - am 26.05.2006 ca. 23:15 Uhr (Geschäftstelefon, daher folgte ein Rückruf durch mich - Meldung: "Vielen Dank für Ihren Anruf" und dann aufgelegt.

Gruß
Marcelo!


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Heute, am 27.05. 15.37 erhielt ich einen Lockanruf  von der Rufnummer +491377270054 (Vergabe durch COLT)


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo!
Habe gerade eine entsprechende Mail an die Bundesnetzagentur gesendet, wie am Forum-Eingang stand.

Gruß
Marcelo


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



> Wenn ihr alle die BNetzagentur mit den Mitteilungen überhäuft werden die eventuell wach !!!
> Wehrt euch !!!
> Schreibt denen !!!
> Nach jedem Lockanruf !!!
> ...


Die Bundesnetzagentur handelt im Rahmen dessen, was sie basierend auf der Rechtslage als "alle ihre Möglichkeiten" betrachtet.
Das heisst:
- Sie _versucht_, herauszubekommen, wer verantwortlich ist (was offenbar nicht immer gelingt oder nicht immer den Betroffenen mitgeteilt wird).
- Sie fordert dazu auf, die Nummern zu sperren
- Sie *ist nicht proaktiv tätig*, d.h.: weder werden die Verleiherfirmen wie Colt, Next-ID, dtsm, SNT, Versatel usw. wirksam in ihrer lukrativen Verleihtätigkeit eingeschränkt, wie viele Nummern auch immer sie (mitverdienend) an irgendwelche Leute mit hoher krimineller Energie weiter geben.
- Sie *ist nicht aktiv beteiligt, die Vorfälle strafrechtlich zu verfolgen*.

FAZIT:
Die hier wiederholt dargelegten Maßnahmen beinhalten eine Beschwerde unter rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de, in der unter Angabe des eigenen Namens/Anschrift 
--> die missbräuchliche Nutzung gemeldet werden soll, unter Angabe von Nummer/Zeitpunkt
--> zur Ermittlung und Nennung des Letztverantwortlichen aufgefordert werden soll
--> die Sperrung gefordert werden soll
--> ein Verbot der Rechnungsstellung gefordert werden soll.

Sinnvoll ist es aber auch, sich direkt an den Nummernverleiher zu wenden, weil man so oft schneller an die Information kommt, wer als Verantwortlicher genannt wird. Das ist sinnvoll, wenn man STRAFANZEIGE stellen will (wozu ich gebetsmühlenartig auffordere)

Wer so viel Engagement an den Tag legte, sollte die Geschichte gleich an den zuständigen Bundestagsabgeordneten und die Medien weiter leiten.

Danke
aka


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

+491377270054
01377270054

Es darf angenommen werden, dass COLT den ganzen Block weiter vermietet hat an die Firma "Crystal medialog" in Düsseldorf. Anfragen per mail werden dort vorbildlich binnen 24 Stunden beantwortet.

Ansprechpartner ist der Vertrieb von Crystal, also Herr W* und Herr D*
crystalmedialog.de/index.htm?ansprechpartner.htm

wer Infos hat, bitte posten, aber ohne Namen. Danke.
und Beschwerde an Bundesnetzagentur + an Strafanzeige denken (display fotografieren als Beweismittel)


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte drei Ping-Anrufe:
> 
> am 25.03.2006,11:16  0137-7130080  (inzwischen abgeschaltet!)
> (zum Glück nicht zurückgerufen!!!!)
> ...


Der angebliche Verantwortliche ist unauffindbar. Eine Anfrage nach London wurde mit einer unverschämten mail beantwortet und eine Anfrage an den angegebenen Verantwortlichen, einen angesehenen panamaischen Anwalt, ergab einen interessanten Dialog. Er ist nicht verantwortlich und will nichts damit zu tun haben. Das wurde mcn-tele mitgeteilt mit der Bitte um Stellungnahme, eine Antwort gab es nicht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

013777712xx
--> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=149814#post149814


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Bin auch reingefallen!!!!! Wurde heute morgen von der Nummer 01377270054 angerufen und ich, dumme Nuss, rufe da noch zurück!!!! Naja, auf jeden Fall ist diese Nummer, eine der vielen dreisten Abzocke. Paßt bloß auf!
Grüße aus Berlin. L.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Paßt bloß auf!
> Grüße aus Berlin. L.


Mach was!
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=149911#post149911
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=149909#post149909

auch hier lesen
http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ich war heute dran...

0137-7270054

Uhrzeit: 17:01
Mobilfunknetz: D1


Die email an die Bundesnetzagentur is raus...

Grüße, the swan


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Die mail reicht nicht. Und wenn ich das 100 mal am Tag posten muss. Das isses nicht!!!!
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=149921#post149921


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,

ich hatte am Samstag so einen Anruf.

Nummer: 01377771243
Netz: Vodafone
Zeit: 27.05.06 17:34


schöne Grüße
Martin


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo

ich war auch heute dran

01377270054

Uhrzeit 16:55

D1


Vanistel


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

D1 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nr. +491377270054
27.05.2006
17:25 Uhr
Netz: D1


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

bin angepiept worden, die Nummer lautet +491377771207. Mein Sohn Hat über festnetz zurückgerufen,na mal sehen was raus kommt. Mein Anbieter ist D1.


----------



## Kai Mechel (27 Mai 2006)

*0137-7771205*

Anruf erhalten von im Titel genannter Nummer.

27.05.2006 - 17:49 Uhr.

Beschwerde bei Bundesnetzagentur.
Beschwerde mit Forderung nach Verantwortlichem an Anrufenden


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

mahlzeit!

heut ist ja richtig was los...
bei mir :

netz: eplus 

nummer:  +491377771217

Datum: 27.05.06 um 17:05 uhr


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ich hatte heute einen Anruf 01377270054 am 27.05.06 um 18.37


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte heute einen Anruf 01377270054 am 27.05.06 um 18.37



O2 Netz


----------



## Mastermind (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hatte vorhin einen Anruf,

um 17.27 Uhr am 27.05.2006

von 00491377771203

Netz: o2

[......] Hab gott sei dank nicht zurückgerufen.

_Wort entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Meine Frau erhielt heute 14.20 Uhr einen Lockanruf von
0137-7771211. Bei Rückruf war besetzt, deutliches Zeichen für Voting.
Der Betreiber der Nummer ist die  Next ID technologies GmbH.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ist bei mir soeben passiert:

Habe einen Anruf erhalten bei dem es sich wahrscheinlich um einen 0137-Lockanruf handelt und leider auch zurückgerufen.

Es handelt sich um diese Nummer: 491377270054
Datum: 27.05.2006 - Uhrzeit: 19:31

Grüsse
Sissi


----------



## Andy79 (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Habe heute, am 27.05. 2006 folgenden Anruf erhalten:

- die genaue 0137-7070110
- um 17:35 Uhr
- Netz O2


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hi ...

hatte in der Vergangenheit schon mehrere dieser Anrufe!

Mein letzter heute:

Tel.Nr.: 0137-7771239
Datum: 27.05.2006
Uhrzeit:19:45 Uhr
Netz: O2


Wie mach ich das genau mit dem Melden bei der Behörde !?

Schönen Gruß 

Heiko


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

22.05.2006 um 08:47 und 16 sec.
bei e-plus!

zum glück war der rückruf meiner frau ja nicht so teuer!
immerhin hat sie nun was draus gelernt.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

achso nummer war 0137 7661214


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137 7661214 bei eplus am 22.05.2006 um 08:47 und 16 sec.
bei rückruf nuransage: vielen dank, der anruf wurde gezählt.
zum glück halten sie die kosten ja in grenzen.
anzeige gibt es aber trotzdem.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Anrufer-Nummer: 01377771245
Anruf-Zeit: 27.Mai 2006, 19:54:14
Betroffenes Netz: E-Plus


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Wie mach ich das genau mit dem Melden bei der Behörde !?
> Schönen Gruß
> Heiko



mail das da:
http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php

an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de


----------



## anypi (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo!

Bei mir hat heute auch einmal das Handy geklingelt.
Nummer : 0137771239

Ich denke, es handelt sich hier auch um eine Locknummer, oder?
Kann man etwas dagegen machen?


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137 / 7661214 

habe eben die e-plus kundenbetreuung informiert.
die wussten angeblich noch von nichts.
es sollte also jeder der entsprechende anrufe bekommt gleich mal seine hotline anrufen.

wenn die genug genervt werden handeln die evtl. ja auch mal.
denn wenn es sich um betrug handelt, sollte der betrag wohl auch nicht dem kunden berechnet werden.

meiner meinung nach sollte die nummer eigentlich sofort netzintern gesperrt werden um weiteren schaden von den kunden abzuwenden.

gibt es da nicht sowas wie eine betreiberhaftung?


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137-7270054!
Netz: o2.
Und ich bin auch noch drauf reingefallen!


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist ein spezieller Fall...
Siehe hier 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=149911#post149911
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=149909#post149909

Wenn man direkt bei Crystal nachfragen würde, könnte man bis Dienstag oder Mittwoch den Letztverantwortlichen kennen... 
Eine Anzeige in diesem Fall würde sehr viel helfen. Danke.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,
erhielt einen Lockanruf (1x Klingeln) in das E-Plus-Netz 0178 xxx
Anrufer-Nr: 0137 7771225
um 12:10 Uhr heute (27.05.06).

Grüße, Merry


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,

ich hatte am 27.05.2006 um 20:40:48 Uhr einen Anruf unter der
Nr.: 0137-7771207 ins D2 Netz.

Viele Grüße
Günther


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> 01377771207
> 01377771225


Nunja... 
Schreibe eine mail an die Bundesnetzagentur, wie hier beschrieben:
http://www.dialerschutz.de/downloads...-Lockanruf.doc

Kontaktiere bitte "Next ID", die sollen (bitte schnell, schreib das ruhig) den Letztverantwortlichen nennen ("bitte ladungsfähige Anschrift des Letztverantwortlichen, damit ich weitere zivil- und strafrechtliche Schritte unternehmen kann"), die Nummern sperren und doch bitte die Ausschüttungen an die Anbieter zurück halten.

http://www.next-id.de/index.php?id=8

Erwäge eine Strafanzeige bei Deiner zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft (geht per mail, meistens)

Adressen gibts hier
http://www.justizadressen.nrw.de/og.php
http://www.bmj.bund.de/media/archive/1197.pdf


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> 0137 / 7661214
> 01377661214
> 01377 661214
> 1377661214
> +491377661214


Das ist eine Nummer, die die Firma *VERSATEL* angeboten hat für irgendwelche Gewinnspiele, die aber _leider_ missbraucht wird. Von wem? Das weiss allein Versatel - aber offenbar haben die ein Interesse daran, es noch ein wenig für sich zu behalten...
alles weitere:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=146973#post146973


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

+491377771249, 21:16 UHR, auf D1. Lockanruf !!!

Diesen Betrügern sollte schnellstens das Handwerk gelegt werden.

Gruß Michael


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Seit über einer Woche (18.05.2006 / Bearbeitungsnr. bei Versatel-Süd 377073 und 19.05.2006 / Bearbeitungsnr.bei Versatel-Süd 377556) warte ich bereits darauf, dass Schmerzfrei-Tel mir die Namen der Letztverantwortlichen von 0137-7661214 und 0137-7661221 mitteilt.

Doch die hüllen sich dieses Mal in tiefstes Schweigen.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

+491377270047, 20 Mai um 08:54 Uhr, auf Vodafone 0172 Lockanruf !!!

+491377771245, heute um 21:40 UHR, auf Vodafone 0172. Lockanruf !!!

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nummer: 0137  7771243
Uhrzeit: 9:14
Netz: O2


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Lockanruf
Nr.: 0137 7 77 12 25
Zeit: 27.05.06 21:45 Uhr
Netz O2


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Lockanruf
Nr.: 0137 7 77 12 45
Zeit: 27.05.06 21:31:43 Uhr
Netz O2


----------



## fighter (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Lockanruf
> Nr.: 0137 7 77 12 45
> Zeit: 27.05.06 21:31:43 Uhr
> Netz O2


lockanruf
nr.: 0137 766 12 14
zeit: 22.05.06 09:40
netz: vodafone

frage: was machen die denn außer mich anrufen ? ps.: habe mehrmals zurückgerufen bzw es versucht auch eine sms versucht zu senden. schlimm ?

mfg


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Heute um 22:00 so einen Anruf von 01377270054 erhalten (D1-Netz), nicht darauf geachtet und zurückgerufen, da ich dachte meine verreiste Freundin könnte es sein...


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

habe eben über google die rufnummer angegeben, die mich um 21.47h versucht hat zu erreichen. es kam mir eben sehr merkwürdig vor und so kam ich auf dieses forum. ich habe etwa 30 minuten nach dem versuchten anruf im display die rufnummer gesehen.

der anruf war am 27.05.06 um 21.47...
netz... vodafone D2
rufnummer...+491377771203 

ich habe weder zurückgerufen, noch eine sms an diese nr. gesendet. 

was ist denn eigentlich der kostenintensive faktor? das annehmen des anrufes, der rückruf nach einem verpassten anruf oder das senden von kurznachrichten an diese misteriöse nummer?


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nr.: 0137 777 1207

27.05.2006, 22:01 Uhr

Netz: E-Plus 0178


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Rufnummer: +491377771210
Uhrzeit: 12:21
Netz: O2


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

bin von 01377270054 um 22:42 angerufen worden.

netz2


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> was ist denn eigentlich der kostenintensive faktor?


Der Rückruf. 
Übrigens: Auch wenn Du nicht zurückgerufen hast, wurdest Du Opfer eines Betrugsversuches, der zur Anzeige gebracht werden sollte.
*gebetsmühl*


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

hallo, hatte gestern (Freitag) und eben (Samstag) jeweils um ca 23h einen anruf  in Abwesenheit von einer 0137-Nummer. Heute war es die Nummer: 0137-7771249
Grüße,
Felix
PS: Stoppt Spam


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> hallo, hatte gestern (Freitag) und eben (Samstag) jeweils um ca 23h einen anruf  in Abwesenheit von einer 0137-Nummer. Heute war es die Nummer: 0137-7771249
> Grüße,
> Felix
> PS: Stoppt Spam


Da musst Du selbst aktiv werden!
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=149961#post149961


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hi, bin auch opfer eines lokanrufs der anruf ging auf mein d2 handy ein 0174

+491377771225

27.05.06 21.48


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, bin auch opfer eines lokanrufs der anruf ging auf mein d2 handy ein 0174
> +491377771225
> 27.05.06 21.48


"Opfer" von Freenets Mehrwertsparte "Next ID" bzw. deren "Kunden" wärest Du nur, wenn Du Dich wie ein "Opfer" Deinem Schicksal ergibst. Solange Du Dich wehrst, bist Du "Betroffener". Hier im Thread steht mehrfach, was man tun kann. Siehe meinen link im Beitrag über Deinem und siehe:
http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Anruf 27. Mai 2006, 19:10, +49 137 777 1205, D2


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Anruf 27. Mai 2006, 19:10, +49 137 777 1205, D2


Auf geht's. Nicht nur hier abladen. Die Macher dieses Forums und ihre Helfer tun viel gegen diese Masche, aber die entscheidenden Schritte müssen die Betroffenen machen!
beschweren & anzeigen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showt...961#post149961
http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Zeit des Anrufs: 27.05.2006, 18:58 Uhr
Nr. 01377270054

Leider einmal zurückgerufen... ;-(
Ansage: "Danke für Ihren anruf"


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

nr.: 0137 7771223
zeit: 27.05.06 23:30
netz: D1


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Zeit des Anrufs: 27.05.2006, 18:58 Uhr
> Nr. 01377270054
> 
> Leider einmal zurückgerufen... ;-(
> Ansage: "Danke für Ihren anruf"



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=149911#post149911
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=149909#post149909

Bitte fotografier dein handy und erstelle *dringend* Strafanzeige.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

bei mir kam nur: netzfehler, das heißt keine verbindung möglich, also kommen auf mich keine kosten zu... ?


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir kam nur: netzfehler, das heißt keine verbindung möglich, also kommen auf mich keine kosten zu... ?


 sorry bin der fighter.. anscheinend ausgeloggt


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Anruf am 27.5.2006 um 23:31 von +49137777121. mein Netz ist O2


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

23:27 -> +491377771225                                                                                                                    
21:17 -> +491377771229                                                                                                                    
19:48 -> +491377270054

ich muss zugeben zu erst hab ich garnicht gerafft ...
aber auch nicht zurueck gerufen.
dann hab ich einfach mal nach den ersten 7 stellen gegooglt,
und siehe da genau dieses forum war erster hit; 
dann war mir auch alles klar.

also ist es auf jeden fall ne gute idee alle nummern zu sammeln

gruss


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Anruf am 27.05.06 um 23:05
hab leider zurückgerufen .. war mir neu 

Anruf auf O2-Netz über Nummer 0137 7 270054

"Netzaufbau nicht möglich" heisst das da sind keine Kosten entstanden? (obwohl ich eh Anzeige erstatte)


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

26.05.06, 21:12: 01377270054

27.05.06, 23:55: 01377771221

Netz: E-Plus


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

27.5.06 um 23.44 Uhr

Rufnummer: 0137 7771229
ins E-Plus Netz


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

26.05.06 21:08 uhr +491377270054
27.05.06 23:54 uhr +491377771245

vodafone-netz

unverschämt um diese uhrzeit da kann man ja sonst was denken wem was passiert ist oder so!!!
hab zum glück erstmal im www nachgelesen


----------



## ULMI (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo ich habe einen Anruf in Abwesenheit heute Abend um 23:19 Uhr von  01377270054 auf mein o2 Mobilfunknetz Handy erhalten.
Die Macht der Gewohnheit hat mich reflexschnell zurückrufen lassen, eine Frauenstimme ( die übrigens auch bei der Hotline die auf der Firmenwebseite kostenlos ist auch spricht! ) sagte nur: ,, Vielen Dank für Ihren Anruf ! "
Ich habe mich auf der Seite der Bundesnetzagentur informiert, die Nummer gehört zu COLT Telecom GmbH und ich habe diese sofort per eMail angeschrieben und es auch bei der Polizei hier gemeldet.

Liebe Leute, Bitte achtet darauf NICHT auch noch selber in die selbe Falle wie ich zu tappen.

Gute Nacht und liebe Grüße 

STARI


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

bist du noch da?
Welche Hotline hast Du angerufen? Colt? Crystal?
Dringend hier genau beschreiben
Melde dich noch einmal kurz, ich will nicht unbedingt die 0137 anrufen, ums zu dokumentieren. Wenn dem aber so wäre, bräuchte ich Deine Aussage dazu.
[edit]Colts 0800 ist nicht die Stimme wie 01377270054. Schade. 1 Euro ab durchs Fenster


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ordnung schaffen:
Für *alle Betroffenen gilt:

*Schreibe eine mail an die Bundesnetzagentur --> rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de mit Deinem Namen, Deiner Anschrift, der Nummer und dem Zeitpunkt. Bitte um Sperrung der Nummer und Nennung des letztverantwortlichen. Bitte ausdrücklich TKG §67 Absatz 3 erwähnen (da steht drin, dass die Bundesnetzagentur von sich aus die Staatsanwaltschaft informieren kann)

s.a. Mustertext hier:
http://www.dialerschutz.de/downloads/Musterbeschwerde-Lockanruf.doc
(evtl. ergänzen: Bitte um Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Bitte um Kooperation der Bundesnetzagentur mit den Ermittlungsbehörden. Bitte ausdrücklich TKG §67 Absatz 3 erwähnen (da steht drin, dass die Bundesnetzagentur von sich aus die Staatsanwaltschaft informieren kann))

Für *alle Betroffenen gilt:
* Strafanzeige stellen (kurze Beschreibung des Vorgangs, evtl. Foto vom Display)
Kontaktadressen der Staatsanwaltschaften:
http://www.justizadressen.nrw.de/og.php
http://www.bmj.bund.de/media/archive/1197.pdf
Online-Anzeige (falls möglich)
siehe
https://service.polizei.nrw.de/egovernment/service/anzeige.html

*In Abhängigkeit von der Nummer gilt:
*Beschwerde beim Inhaber der Nummer, Bitte um Bekanntgabe einer ladungsfähigen Anschrift des *Letztverantwortlichen*, Bitte, keine Gelder auszuzahlen (das wäre evtl. Geldwäsche), Bitte, alle Nummern des entsprechenden Verantwortlichen zu sperren.

*WER IST DER NUMMERNANIETER?

*0137777xxxx = 
"Next ID" (=ID Net) = Mehrwertsparte der Freenet (ehemals Talkline ID)
info(at)next-id.de siehe
http://www.next-id.de/index.php?id=8

0137727xxxx
=
COLT TELECOM 
h**p://www.colt.net/de/ge/kontakt/online-anfrage
(mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit weiter vermietet an
CRYSTAL MEDIALOG
h**p://www.crystalmedialog.de/sides/kontakt.htm


0137lesezeichenstandard


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

leider habe ich vorhin, also am 27.5.2006 auch einen lockanruf von 01377270054 erhalten und so blöd wie ich bin zweimal zurückgerufen....

weiß vielleicht jemand, welche konsequenzen das genau hat und wie viel solch ein rückruf kostet???

bin übrigens im 02-netz.

wär froh, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann...


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ich hatte auch so ein Lockanruf gestern....... sowas hatte ich schon vor Monaten und ich habe mich beschwert und auch Anzeige gemacht. Was kam raus? Nix absolut nix.

Sicher sind deine Mühen positiv zu sehen aber ich werde in diesem Fall nix unternehmen da es nix bringt bis auf Stress mit den Behörden, Ärger und unnötige Telefonkosten für alle Anrufe die ich getätigt hatte.

So nun kommst Du und baue mich mal wieder auf. Die Kosten für den Call waren ca 1,50 EUR aber über 30 EUR durch meine Mühen.

Gruß Michael aus Köln


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kosten für den Call waren ca 1,50 EUR aber über 30 EUR durch meine Mühen.


Das sind eigentlich nur drei bis vier mails, sonst nix.
Info steht hier genug...

Hier zB kannste die mail-Adressen der Staatsanwaltschaft rausfinden:
Für *alle Betroffenen gilt:
* Strafanzeige stellen (kurze Beschreibung des Vorgangs, evtl. Foto vom Display)
Kontaktadressen der Staatsanwaltschaften:
http://www.justizadressen.nrw.de/og.php
http://www.bmj.bund.de/media/archive/1197.pdf
--> Kein Problem! Das Zusammenschreiben der Infos dauert fünf Minuten und dann schickst Du noch 'nen link hierher mit.
In folgenden Ländern kann man auch online Anzeige erstatten:
NRW
Baden Württemberg
Berlin
Brandenburg
Hamburg
Hessen
Mecklenburg-Vorpommern *grins*
Sachsen-Anhalt

https://service.polizei.nrw.de/egovernment/service/anzeige.html



> Zur Bearbeitung einer Anzeige muß die Polizei eine Zuständigkeit bestimmen. Das geht am schnellsten, wenn Sie uns einen Tatort mitteilen - dann landet die Anzeige unmittelbar bei der richtigen Dienststelle. *Liegt der Tatort außerhalb von NRW, wird ihre Anzeige an das zuständige Bundesland weitergeleitet*.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo
haben eben auch einen Anruf in Abwesenheit gehabt, auf mein Diensthandy.
Da mich um diese Zeit niemend dienstlich anruft war ich skeptisch, da ich die Nummer nicht kannte und habe bei google nachgesehen und euch gefunden.
Nummer: 0137 77270054
Netz: D1
Uhrzeit: 23:05
Tag: 27.05.06
Stopt solchen Mistkerlen ihr Handwerk!!!
heike


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Legt solchen Mistkerlen das Handwerk!


Da musst Du selbst aktiv werden:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150005#post150005

im Beitrag über deinem steht, wie das sehr einfach und aufwandsarm gehen kann.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> ...27.5.2006 ... 01377270054 erhalten und so blöd wie ich bin zweimal zurückgerufen....


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150005#post150005


> weiß vielleicht jemand, welche konsequenzen das genau hat und wie viel solch ein rückruf kostet???


 Je nach Anbieter bis zu 1,50 Euro/Rückruf(sversuch?)
Konsequenzen? Die Bundesnetzagentur wird die Nummer sperren, was die Bösewichter doch glatt zwingt, nächstes Wochenende eine andere zu nehmen...


> wär froh, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann...


Dieser Thread ist HÖLLE schwer zu kapieren, aber wenn Du ein paar Seiten davon liest, findest Du Infos genug...


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Lockanruf von 01377771207 um 23:46 am 27.05.2006


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137-7771243

23.25 uhr am 27.5.06

netz 02


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

E-Plus

Am 19.05.06 um 23.24 Uhr anruf von 01377270047 und am 27.05.06 um 23.19 Uhr von 01377771225 bekommen. Bei Beiden anrufen hat es nur einmal geklingelt.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Gestern Abend 27-Mai-06  18:26   0137 7270054
Heute Morgen  28-Mai-06    6:33   0137 7771211

Netz D2

keine Antwort von meiner Seite


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nummer: +491377771245
Zeit: 28.05.2006  07:53 Uhr
Netz: Vodafone D2

Ich könnte kotzen, war das 3. mal diese Woche !!!


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

heute , 28.05.06 um 08:01 lockanruf auf t-mobile erhalten. 0137 7270054. dummerweise zurückgerufen, weil ich keine ahnung hatte, dass es so einen sch... übhaupt gibt. (


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Anruf am 27.06.06 um 7 Uhr
D2
Tel. 01377896102727     klingelte nur einmal,
habe zurückgerufen, Ansage : Wir danken für Ihren Anruf - die Lockanruffalle schnappte zu !!! Sauerei, da ich Notdienst am Wochenende habe.


VORHER:
01377270054
01377270026


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Anruf am 27.06.06 um 7 Uhr
> D2
> Tel. 01377896102727     klingelte nur einmal,
> habe zurückgerufen, Ansage : Wir danken für Ihren Anruf - die Lockanruffalle schnappte zu !!! Sauerei, da ich *Notdienst am Wochenende* habe.


Strafanzeige! (v.a. wegen Notdienst)

789 ist ID-Net / Next ID
(0)137 777 zugeteilt ID Net GmbH
(0)137 789 zugeteilt ID Net GmbH (offenbar unterteilen die jetzt auch die Einzelnummern in 1000er-Blocks... Entscheidend ist aber nur 0137xxxyyyy - bei Beschwerden an die Bundesnetzagentur also die Nummer als 0137-789-6102 angeben und dann anmerken, dass es die "Durchwahl" -727 war) 
(blätter mal einige Beiträge zurück, da steht schon was dazu --> betraf die 777
-Reihe
ua http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150005#post150005 )


> VORHER:
> 01377270054
> 01377270026


-26 ist schon älter, oder? Das war 'ne Nummer, die angeblich von einem Herrn in Magdeburg ( ef-marketing.de) für eine gewisse Polin angemeldet wurde...
Strafanzeigen braucht das Land, vielleicht wird das dann mal anders angegangen. Chancen: 10%

...und bin schon wieder weg...


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Datum: 28.05.2006
Uhrzeit: 8.08Uhr (und das auch noch an einem Sonntag!!!)
Netz: O2

Da ich mir schon dachte dass es eine Betrüger-Nummer ist, habe ich gleich gegooglet und zum Glück nicht zurückgerufen.

Ach ja, die Nummer war übrigens:
0137-7270054

Einen schönen Sonntag noch.....


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Datum: 28.05.2006
> Uhrzeit: 8.08Uhr (und das auch noch an einem Sonntag!!!)
> Netz: O2
> 
> ...


Die Meldung hier *bringt und nützt NICHTS* (ausser weiße Schimmel zu bleichen).
Hier kannst Du Dich betätigen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150005#post150005


----------



## p2006 (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Folgende 0137 Nummer :

0137-7270047
Vodafon D2 Netz
am 20.05.06
um 19:37 Uhr

habe nicht zurückgerufen, da mir diese Art und Weise bekannt ist.
(hat mich das erste Mal 98 €cent gekostet.):cry: 
Habe seit Juli 2005(!) schon vier Nummern dieser Art an die
Bu-netz gemeldet.

Gruß
p2006


----------



## Boris W. (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ich habe gerade einen solchen Anruf bekommen! Als ich abgenommen habe wurde die Verbindung getrennt. Bevor ich zurück rufe dachte ich mir schau doch mal ins Netz ob es da was gibt. Gott sei Dank gab es da was!! Glück gehabt!


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Anruf am 27.06.06 um 7 Uhr
> habe zurückgerufen, Ansage : Wir danken für Ihren Anruf - die Lockanruffalle schnappte zu !!! Sauerei, da ich Notdienst am Wochenende habe.
> ..


... bei mir so ähnlich (s. vorletzter Beitrag): Ich rief schon deshalb zurück, weil ich einen Ausflug organisierte und durchaus Anrufe von unbekannten Nummern erwartete, z.B. ob trotz des schlechten Wetters der Ausflug stattfindet u.s.w.. Ist es denn nicht wenigstens möglich, solche "Servicenummern" besser unterscheidbar zu machen von "normalen" Mobilnummern?? Bis heute dachte ich immer, nur 0190.. oder 080.. wären solche Nummern! Dass 01377 auch so ein Dreck ist, hab ich erst in diesem Zusammenhang erfahren.


----------



## Manchester (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

ich habe am 27.05.2006 um 21.51 Uhr einen Anruf von 0137-7270054 erhalten.
leider :wall: :wall: einmal zurückgerufen.
Ich bin total sauer auf diese Art von Abzocke.

Gruß

Andrea ( Manchester )


----------



## oliveer (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Der Verbrecher hat es bei mir auch mal wieder versucht ...

Tel.Nr.: *0137-7771239*
Datum: 28.05.2006
Uhrzeit: 08:03 Uhr
Netz:  ePlus

Inhaber wie sooft schmerzfrei *NEXT ID technologies GmbH* aus Hamburg

in diesem Sinne

Oliver


----------



## Manchester (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> 26. Mai 2006, ca. 21.30 Uhr: 0137-7270054
> 
> ...gehört zur
> Colt Telecom GmbH
> ...


Habe auch so einen anruf erhalten, am 27.05.2006 um 21.51 Uhr Netz O2
Rufnummer: 0137-7270054.

Gruß andrea ( Manchester )


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Moin, 
Eplus Netz
28.05.2006 06:51Uhr  0137 7771207 NEXT ID technologies GmbH

26.05.2006 21:53Uhr  0137 7270054 Colt Telecom GmbH


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

28.05.2006 09:28
Anruf an das D2-Netz
1 x klingeln von +491377771239

Gruss
Superfunk2000


----------



## Nero (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

1 x Klingeln +491377270054
27.05.06 - 23:53
D1



Gruß
Nero


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Habe am 27.05.2006  23:21:53  einen Anruf von der Rufnummer 01377270054 erhalten. :-(

Was steckt hinter dieser Nummer ?????


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

491377771207 

am 28.05.2006 09:16

Netz: 02

Frage: 
Da ich Bereitschaftsdienst habe, erfolgte 09:17
mein Rückruf. Böse Falle!
Was kostet mich der Spass?


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Tel.Nr.: 0137-7771225
Datum: 28.05.2006
Uhrzeit: 08:12 Uhr
Netz: o2

Inhaber so wie oben NEXT ID technologies GmbH

Michael


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Anruf +491377270054
Anrufzeit: 23:21 Uhr am 27.05.2006
Netz:  D1


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo!

Erhalte in letzter Zeit auch häufiger Anrufe, wo es nur 1x klingelt.

28.05.06   08:33   0137/7771239   Vodafone D2
27.05.06   19:58   0137/7771221   Vodafone D2
27.05.06   07:55   0137/7270054   Vodafone D2

Die Nummern sind hier ja scheinen hier ja schon bekannt zu sein. Kollegen von mir haben in den letzten Wochen auch solche Anrufe erhalten. Mich nervt das langsam und würde gern etwas dagegen unternehmen.

Gruß
TMT


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Tel.Nr.: 01377771221
Datum: 28.mai 2006
Uhrzeit: 9.59uhr
Netz: 02

Tel.Nr.: 01377270054
Datum: 27.mai 2006
Uhrzeit: 18.06uhr
Netz: 02


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo an Alle,

es geht weiter,
eben nen Lockanruf erhalten und diesmal nicht drauf reagiert.

28.05 um 9:59
0137/7771201
auf e-plus

LG
Dagmar


----------



## ptaku (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

ich kriege seit monaten am we, meistens sonntag morgens...einen anruf von 01377771237. das ganze in o2. so langsam habe ich das gefühl o2 hat gar nichts gegen solche abzockmaschen


----------



## Imperator19 (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Moin,



26.5.2006 22:48
01377270054

und:

28.5.06 06:06
01377771201



Habe schon an NEXT ID geschrieben. Der BNA muss ichs noch melden...


IMP.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

22.05.2006, 07.44 Uhr 
01377270047

27.05.2006, 23.56 Uhr
01377771201
auf D2
habe nicht zurückgerufen!!!
habe aber rat befolgt und Display fotoknipst


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hi, 

01377270054 umd 00:03 am 28.05

schönes WE noch


mfg


MxD84


----------



## Boris (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137/7771243
am 28.05.2006 um 09:58 h
auf E-Plus- Handy


----------



## Amateur (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

+491377771247

28.05.2006 10:28 Uhr

D1


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ich möchte hiermit einen Lock/Spamanruf der Rufnummer +491377771225 am Sonntag dem 28.05.2006 10:15 Uhr melden. Ich bin nicht geschädigt worden  (Ich habe einen o2 Vertrag)

Viel Erfolg weiterhin gegen solche Betrüger.

Stefan


----------



## Oliver Rath (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Sonntag morgen 28.05.2006
10:04 Anruf von 00491377771241
9:36  Anruf von 00491377270054

Netz : O2


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

+491377771221 hat versucht mich am 28.05.2006 um 06:31 aus dem Schlaf zu reissen diese #%&$§$%"!!!!


----------



## Krille (28 Mai 2006)

*0137-Lockanrufe: 0137 77771209*

Nummer: 0137 77771209
Zeitpunkt: 28.05.06 7:33
Netz: eplus


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Erfolg weiterhin gegen solche Betrüger.


Wünsche ich Dir auch - also tu was dafür.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150005#post150005


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Kleine Ablenkung?
Realsatire, gefunden in einem Blog über 0137-Ping-Abzocke


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hi,
01377771201  gegen 6:53 Uhr und
01377270054 gegen 19:08 ins O2 Netz


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

+49 1377771235
D2
Anruf am 28.05.06 um 9,59 Uhr
Wieder eine Lockanrufnummer auf meinem Handy - wann ist entlich Schluss mit den Belästigungen ?


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Sonntag morgen 28.05.2006

10:42 Anruf von 00491377270054

Netz : O2


----------



## K. Krieger (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo wieder mal eine: 0137270054: 26.05.2006 22:13 und 27.05.2006 19:17! Habe der Bundesnetzagentur eine EMail geschickt. Anbieter COLT Telekom (www.colt.net). Habe Anbeiter aufgefordert den Betreiber bekannt zu geben. Ich bin mal gespannt ob die Antworten.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

- die genaue 0137-Nummer: +491377771201
- die Uhrzeit des Anrufs: 27.05.06 10:51
- das betroffene Mobilfunknetz: Vodafone


----------



## heiner (28 Mai 2006)

*nummer 01377270054*

Hallo!
Die Nummer hat mich am 28.Mai 06 2 mal angerufen. Ich habe O2 Genion.
Ich Idiot habe natürlich zurückgerufen. Was erwartet mich jetzt??
Bitte helft mir !


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,

wir wurden von folgenden Nummern "belästigt":

+491377270054 am 27.5.06 um 15:44:25
+491377771245 am 28.5.06 um 10:48:19 

jeweils O2-Netz.

Euer Engagement gegen diese Abzocke ist klasse...


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

1 Klingeln, o2 - 0179-Netz

01377771237

28.5.; 10:21:42


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

*Mal wieder zwischenrein für alle Betroffenen*:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150005#post150005
http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php
blaue Schrift anklicken für Handlungshinweise



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Euer Engagement gegen diese Abzocke ist klasse...





> Bitte helft mir !





> wann ist entlich Schluss mit den Belästigungen ?


*Du musst selbst aktiv werden, wir können das nur "verwalten"*
!!!!!
0137Lesezeichen20060528


----------



## mariusfelix (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377270054
28.5. 9:44
O2


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

So 28.05.2006 10:44 Uhr 1x klingeln

Dienstenummer: 0137-7771223 (NEXT ID technologies GmbH, Hamburg)

Mobilfunkanschluss O2 (0171-Netz)


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

28.05.08:16
Anruf von: 01377771241, wohl neu oder?


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Heute, 9:57 Uhr, +491377771221; Netz O². Habe noch nicht herausgefunden wer sich dahinter verbirgt. Werde noch ein bisschen im Forum suchen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> 28.05.08:16
> Anruf von: 01377771241, wohl neu oder?


Nummer ja, Anbieter nein.
Neue Nummer --> gleich bei der Bundesnetzagentur melden!


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

So 28.05.2006 11:10 Uhr 1x klingeln

Nummer: 01377270054

Anschluss: D1 (0171)


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> So 28.05.2006 11:10 Uhr 1x klingeln
> Nummer: 01377270054
> Anschluss: D1 (0171)


Da diese Nummer so häufig auftaucht: Dringend Strafanzeige stellen, dazu Handydisplay falls möglich fotografieren! (Ziel: Möglichst viele Anzeigen bei unterschiedlichen Staatsanwaltschaften zur gleichen Nummer erhöht die Chance, eine Staatsanwaltschaft zu finden, die kapieren will, was da abgeht)
siehe
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150005#post150005


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Lockanrufe gestern um 8:29

von der Nummer 0137 7270054

bzw.

heute um 6:37:24

von der Nummer 0137 7771215

Netz: O2


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo Leute,

ich bin gestern Abend 27.05.2006 um 20:46 Uhr von der Nummer +491377270054 angeklingelt worden. Blöderweise habe ich ahnungsloser Weise zurückgerufen. Als dann nur ein "Vielen Dank" zu hören war, ist mir klar geworden, dass ich betrogen wurde.

Einen zweiten Ping erhielt ich um 23:46 Uhr von +491377771241, die natürlich nicht anrief.

Ich wünsche mir für die Täter, dass sie durch sehr hohe Geld- und Freiheitsstrafen zur Vernunft gebracht werden.

Mein Handy-Anbieter ist übrigens O2.

Vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung.

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wünsche mir für die Täter, dass sie durch sehr hohe Geld- und Freiheitsstrafen zur Vernunft gebracht werden.
> ...
> Vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung.


Du musst selbst handeln, bitte versteht diese Seite nicht falsch! Hier melden bringt es nicht (alleine).
Man kann einiges tun ohne viel Aufwand!
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150005#post150005


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tkg_2004/__67.html


> *(3) Die Regulierungsbehörde teilt Tatsachen, die den Verdacht einer Straftat oder einer Ordnungswidrigkeit begründen, der Staatsanwaltschaft oder der Verwaltungsbehörde mit.*


*MACHT DAS DIE BUNDESNETZAGENTUR, Herr [...]?????*
Das muss man die halt mal fragen...
Vielleicht tut die Bundesnetzagentur ja nichts, weil sie nicht mehr Regulierungsbehörde heisst?
(Sarkasmus)

Im Ernst: Sollte jemand gesicherte Kenntnis davon haben, dass die Bundesnetzagentur NICHT die Meldungen zur Anzeige bringt (so habe ich die Behörde am Telefon verstanden), sollte man das mal hinterfragen. Das TKG regelt die Befugnisse der Behörde *und ihre Aufgaben.*

_[Bitte die NUBs beachten. (bh)]_


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> _[Bitte die NUBs beachten. (bh)]_


Stimmt. Man muss Regeln und Gesetze immer beachten und befolgen, auch wenn man in Rage ist (oder im Koma liegt)
(ich hoffe, dass die Ironie genau richtig verstanden wird)
Sorry, war unbedacht. Hab den Satz so geschrieben, wie er mir im Kopf rumschwirrte... Sascha weiss sicher, was gemeint ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

gleiche Nummer : 01377771207
Anrufzeit: 28.05.2006   11:22
Es erfolgte 1 dummer Rückrufe meinerseits.

Gruß, Hendrik


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ich habe es nicht geschaft abzuheben. Hat weniger als 1 Sekunde geklingelt.

von: +491377771249
Netz: O2
28.05.2006
11:36


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Gestern 01377270054 um 18.05.30 Uhr 1x dummerweise zurückgerufen
Heute   01377771209 um 11.36.01 Uhr


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Lest doch bitte hier nach, was man tun kann...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150005#post150005

...und schreibt in Eure Meldungen, was getan worden ist. Wer neue Infos hat (zB Letztverantwortliche) kann diese (anonymisiert) posten, dann aber bitte mit Bezug (Nummer/Datum)
Danke
cj.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

gestern und heute 2x anruf von der nummer 01377771217 und  aufs 0² Netz
zeit:21:17 Uhr und heute morgen um 11:19Uhr!


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

Hatte in den letzten beiden Wochen zweimal das Vergnügen mit der 0137-Nummer und bei beiden versucht, zurückzurufen. Tja, bin halt noch nicht so lange Handynutzer ...  Ich habe dann erst heute morgen im Web entdeckt, daß das "Spams" sind. Bin mal gespannt auf die nächste Handyrechnung.

Hier die beiden Nummern:
Am 21.05.06 um 17:26:39 die Nr. 0137-7270047
Am 28.05.06 um 6:49:47 die Nr. 0137-7771249

Ich bin bei E-Plus

Gruß, Corinne


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

tu was, sonst passiert nichts!
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150005#post150005
0137lesezeichen01377771249


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

hmm 01377270054 war bei mir aufm display und ich hab zurückgerufen.. was für kosten kommen denn da auf einen zu ?


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> hmm 01377270054 war bei mir aufm display und ich hab zurückgerufen.. was für kosten kommen denn da auf einen zu ?


0137 7270054
Je nach Handyvertrag bis zu 1,50 Euro pro Rückruf(sversuch?)
Tu was dagegen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150005#post150005


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nummer: 0137 7270054
Datum: 28.05.06
Zeit: 11:43h

Netz: O2

Meldung mit Adresse ging an die Bundesnetzzentrale.

Hoffe das hilft... Hatte schonmal eine Lock-SMS bekommen und hatte eine Weile Email-Austausch mit den entsprechenden verantwortlichen Firmen (sitzen teilweise in Österreich und wollten mir weiß machen, dass sich da wohl mein Vor-Nummernbesitzer für so einen Dienst angemeldet hat...). Als ich damals ne Email an die Bundesnetzagentur geschreiben hatte kam nie eine Antwort zurück. Alleine kann man da wohl wenig erreichen. Deswegen ist das hier wohl umso besser!

Gruß aus Stuttgart


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377270054 (--> Colt --> Crystal (?) --> Alicante/Magdeburg/Polen  (???))
Gerade in diesem Fall bitte Strafanzeige erwägen (und etwa Dienstag oder Mittwoch hier wieder reinschauen)
 (kurze Beschreibung des Vorgangs, evtl. Foto vom Display)
Kontaktadressen der Staatsanwaltschaften:
http://www.justizadressen.nrw.de/og.php
http://www.bmj.bund.de/media/archive/1197.pdf
Online-Anzeige (falls möglich)
siehe
https://service.polizei.nrw.de/egove...e/anzeige.html


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Gestern von:
+491377270054    27.05.06   16.24 Uhr  D2 Netz Vodafon
Heute von:
+491377771209    28.05.06   11.42 Uhr  D2 Netz V.

Einmal geklingelt, aufgelegt.Natürlich gehe ich nicht dran.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo Zusammen!

Folgende Nummer war auf meinem Display:
01377771215

Klingelzeit 1 Sekunde
Netz: Vodafone
Zeit 09:13 Uhr am heiligen Sonntag (28.05.)

Eine Frage noch:
Warum ruft Ihr alle auf diese Nummern zurück, obwohl Ihr damit nichts anfangen könnt??? Wenn Euch jemand erreichen möchte, wird er sich sicher mit Eurer Mailbox in Verbindung setzen!!

Schönen Sonntag noch
Gruss Alex


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

27/05/2006 20:56 +491377771221 o2


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nummer: 0137-7771217
Datum: 28.05.06   12.01 Uhr
Vodafone D2 (0172)


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ich erhielt am 27.5.06, 13:49 Anruf von 01377270054,
und 28.05.06, 12:01 Anruf von 01377771247
beides Lockanrufe.
Grüße AW




			
				prepaid98 schrieb:
			
		

> sascha schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Obenstehende Anrufe gingen bei D 2 ein.
AW


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Anruf am 28.05.2006 um 11.33 von der Rufnummer 0137 777 1237 (zugeteilt Next ID technolgies GmbH . Nu ein Klingeln. Habe dann Dummerweise zurückgerufen, da ich einen Anruf erwartete. Meldung an Bundesnetzagentur gemacht und Vodafone gebeten, die Beträge nicht abzubuchen. 

Mal sehen was das wird.

Michael


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nummer: 01377771209
Zeit: 28.05.2006 12:13
E-Plus


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

- +491377771209 (next technologies ag, hamburg)
- 28.05.2006 07:53:20
- D1


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> - +491377771209 (next technologies ag, hamburg)
> - 28.05.2006 07:53:20


meinst du die?

ID Net  GmbH,
Deelbögenkamp 4c
22297 Hamburg
 Die Gesellschafterversammlung vom 06.09.2005 hat die Änderung des  Gesellschaftsvertrages in § 1 (1) (Firma) beschlossen. Neue Firma: NEXT ID technolgies


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe vor einigen Minuten schonmal einen Beitrag geschrieben, indem ich geschildert habe, wie ich den Betrügern auf den Leim gegangen bin.

Ich habe deshalb auch mal bei meinem Anbieter angerufen und durfte zu meinem Erstaunen positiv feststellen, dass die nette Frau von O2 mir verstrochen hat, den entstandenen Schaden von 1 EUR mir auf meiner nächsten Rechnung gutzuschreiben.

Also, ruft bei euren Anbietern an!!!!!

Viel Glück

Stefan


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

- +491377771223
- 27.05.06 20:51
- O2

und

- +491377771241
- 28.05.06 08:20
- O2


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

zwei Anrufe:

01377661214
am 22.05.06 um 20:05 Uhr

und

01377771243
am 27.05.06 um 21:27 Uhr

mein Netz ist O2 (Loop)


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Auch bei mir einmaliges Klingeln:

Nummer 0137/7771229
28. Mai 2006 um 09.21 Uhr
O2

... NEXT ID technologies GmbH, Deelbögenkamp 4c, 22297 Hamburg.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Auch bei mir einmaliges Klingeln:

Nummer 0137/77270054
28. Mai 2006 um 07.55 Uhr
O2


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

28..05.06, 11:05
0137/7771205
D1

mfg


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

habe nummer 

0137/7771247 im o2 netz am 28.05.2006 um 10.47 und
0137/7270054 im o2 netz am 28.05.2006 um 12.22 erhalten.

war kurz davor zurückzurufen...... gut, daß ich hier info erhalten habe


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Einmaliges Klingeln am 28.05.2006 um 12:23
Nr +491377771217
O2
Vorher schon am 27.05.2006 um 10:03 
Nr +491377070071
Zum Glück habe ich nicht zurückgerufen......


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377270054 am 27.05.2006 um 15:05 D2


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377270054 am 26.05.06, 18:38 Uhr, an eplus-Vorwahl 0178
01377771215 am 28.05.06, 12:42 Uhr, an eplus-Vorwahl 0178


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377270047  22.5.06, 7:19
und
01377771247  28.5.06, 10:43

Anrufe in Abwesenheit, 2-3 mal geklingelt

Eplus


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> Folgende Nummer war auf meinem Display:
> 01377771215
> ...



Alex genau..... ich bin auch angerufen worden von solchen Nummern. habe hier mal gelesen...... ich kann die leute nicht verstehen das sie erst anrufen obwohl sie keiner dazu zwingt und dann hier so ein Theater machen. Ich für mein Teil rufe da nicht an.

Anzeige hatte ich schonmal gemacht vor Monaten und wie schon gestern hier geschrieben bringt das absolut nix. Meine Erfahrung da kann man hier nochso drängeln wie AKA AKA hier schreibt. Es hatte mir mehr als 30 EURO zusätzliche Kosten gebracht und das wars.

Gruß aus Köln


----------



## J!Blawg (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377270054 - 27.05.06 13:46 Uhr an 02 (0176): 2x Klingeln
01377771209 - 28.05.06 11:04 Uhr an 02 (0176): 1x Klingeln

Meldung an BNetzAgentur ist raus...


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Mich erwischt es immer sonntags morgens - als wenn ich da schon wach wäre

o2-Netz
28.5.06 - 10.28h	      0137 777 12 03
20.5.06 -                0137 766 12 14


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo zusammen.

Habe ebenfalls Lockruf erhalten von 01377270054!!!
Aufs O2-Netz um ca. 12:45h.

Hatte aber keine Ahnung und habe vom Festnetz aus zurückgerufen.

Kann mir evenruell einer sagen was mich der Spaß jetzt kosten wird???

Gruß an alle


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Anrufende Nummer: 0137 / 7 77 12 15
Uhrzeit:                 06:45
Netz:                     O2


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Heute um 12.58 klingelte erst mein Freund sein Handy und dann meins. Es wurde sofort wieder aufgelegt. Da ich die Nummer nicht kannte gab ich sie bei google ein und hab dieses Forum gefunden- Gott sei Dank ich wollte namlich schon zurückrufen - ich dachte wenns bei uns beiden klingelt ist das vielleicht jemand der uns kennt!

Bei uns war es die Nummer 0137 7270054

Wir haben das Netzt O2

Danke für die gute Aufklärung


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

2 Anrufe via Vodafone
27.5. 19:17 von +491377270054
28.5. 6:30 von +491377771225


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

+491377771221 
28.05.2006 
11.24 Uhr


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> +491377771221
> 28.05.2006
> 11.24 Uhr


Vodafone Netz


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Bei mir war es die Nummer: 01377771245

Netz: O2

Uhrzeit: 11:50

Wurde schon mal vor nem Jahr mit dieser Masche belästigt. Damals um 1 Uhr nachts. Rief im Halbschlaf zurück. Danach erkundigt und mich bei der Regulierungsbehörde per Mail beschwert. Die Nummer wurde dann auch abgeschaltet. Kosten fielen daher zum Glück nicht an. 
Schreib denen gleich wieder ne Mail.

gruß


----------



## Heiko Q. (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo

habe am 28.5.2006 um 13:16 Uhr auch ein lock anruf erhalten von +49137-7270054 ins D1 Netz

leider habe ich zurück gerufen dort sagte nur eine Computer stimme 
"Vielen Dank" und legte auf????

Was soll das??? Was heist das für mich??

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137 7270054
28.05 um 12.10Uhr
Netz : O2


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo zusammen,

hatte heute auch so einen Lockanruf.

Datum: 28.05.2005
Uhrzeit: 10:22 Uhr
Rufnummer: + 49 137 777 12 17
Netz: O2

Wünsch allen noch ein schönes WE


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo 27.05.06 17:59 Uhr 01377270054
       28.05.06 13:00 Uhr 01377771217

Bitte sehr


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

sonntag 28.05.06
13.02

lockanruf mit folgender Nr
0137 771205


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137 7270054
Anruf erhalten 28.05.06, 10:14 Uhr
Nicht angenommen; nicht reagiert.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Da bin ich dabei, das ist ja prima!!

am 21.05.2006 gleich zwei Rufnummern

+49 137 7270047
+49 137 7661214

am 28.05.2006 um 11:54

+ 49 137 7771237

Mein Netzbetreiber ist Vodafone D2.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

+491377270054

12:51Uhr; 28.05.06

Bei Rückruf kriegt man eine automatische Ansage: "Vielen Dank und auf Wiedersehen!" Das wars!!

Bin bei O2 war in meiner Homerzone kann aber auch kurzzeitig D1 gewesen sein...Warum findet man hier nicht klar überschaubar ein Patentrezept zur Bekämpfung dieser masslosen Dreistigkeit!!??


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

bin heute auch von der nummer 01377270054 angerufen worden. ich war auch rechtzeitig am telefon, der anrifer hat aber nur aufgelegt. da ich aber grundsätzlich nie unbekannte rufnummern zurückrufe, habe ich auch hier erstmal im internet recherchiert. danke für den beitrag hier, gleich mit verweis-adressen.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Bin in meiner homezone bei O2 heute morgen 
28.05.06 10:39   von 01377270054
kontaktiert worden.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ich hab gestern Abend um 21:01 Uhr einen Anruf von der Nummer

0137/7270054 erhalten und zurück gerufen. 

Meine Frage wäre jetzt was passiert den jetzt? Ich hab mit so etwas nämlich bis jetzt keine Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377771223  (Colt)
28.05.06  07:33

01377270047  (Colt)
20.05.06  00:24

01377661221  (Versatel)
19.05.06  08:43


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

bin heute auch von der nummer 01377270054 angerufen worden. ich war auch rechtzeitig am telefon, der anrifer hat aber nur aufgelegt. da ich aber grundsätzlich nie unbekannte rufnummern zurückrufe, habe ich auch hier erstmal im internet recherchiert. danke für den beitrag hier, gleich mit verweis-adressen.

 die genaue 0137-Nummer: 01377270054
- die Uhrzeit des Anrufs: 13.22h, 28.05.06
- das betroffene Mobilfunknetz: o2


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Bin heute um 13:04 von der Rufnummer 01377771229 angerufen worden. Bewährtes Muster: nur einmal klingeln.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Anrufe bei mir und meiner Frau im o2 Netz (Partnervertrag)

am 27.05.06 15:11 mit der Rufnummer +491377270054
am 28.05.06 13:08 mit der Rufnummer +491377771249

am 27.05.06 14:54 mit der Rufnummer +491377270054
am 28.05.06 07:04 mit der Rufnummer +491377771241


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137 7771207 um14:08 sonntags 
und 
0137 7270047 um 23:31 sonntags

beide Anrufe ins e+-Netz
der erste hat 1x geklingelt und erschien als Anrufen in Abwesenheit.
Habe nicht zurückgerufen, konnte aber den zweiten aber annehmen (obwohl nur kurz geklingelt). 
Passiert dann auch was in Richtung Kosten?
Kostet das wenigstens hoffentlich den Anrufer etwas?

Gruß und Kampf der Abzocke
Markus


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Datum: 27.05.06, Anklingelzeit : 23:17:55,
Mehrwertnummer : 01377771207
Netz: E-Plus

werde gleich mal bei der bna nachschauen
Danke für den Thread!


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377270054 am 28.05.06 14:16 Uhr
01377771223 am 28.05.06 06:25 Uhr

auf O2


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

am 28.05.06 14:13mit der Rufnummer +491377270054
im T-Mobile D/Tchibo - Netz


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*01377771241*

28-Mai 2006

14:24


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Habe einen Lockanruf erhalten und einmal zurückgerufen

Nummer: +491377270054
Netz D1

Anruf kam: 28.5.2006 8:25

Rückruf: 14:24


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

mich erreichte ein lockanruf am28-05-2006 um 14:18 Uhr, D2 Vodafon netz
gs


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137 7771209 am 28.05.06 um 09.14 Uhr (Sonntag)
0137 7661212 am 12.05.06 um 20.31 Uhr (Freitag)

Netz O2


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Anruf einmal geklingelt
sonntag 28-05-2006 14:08
 +491377771221

gs


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Anruf einmal geklingelt
sonntag 28-05-2006 14:08
 +491377771221
D2 Vodafonnetz

gs


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

+491377771203 14:02 28-MAI-06 (Sonntag)
+491377270054 12:22 28-MAI-06 (Sonntag)
Netz O2


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

jeweils kurzes Läuten:
+491377771245, 13:20 Uhr am 28.05.2006
+491377270054, 10:55 Uhr am 27.05.2006
Netz: D1 (T-Mobile D)


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Habe am 28.05.06 um 14:28 h einen Lockanruf von 0137-7771229 erhalten, beschwerde an Netzagentur habe ich bereits weitergeleitet.
Peter Schöntag


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

27.05.06 7.20 0137 7270054
27.05.06 11.04 0137 7771207
28.05.06 14.43 0137 7771245

netz o2


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137 7771225 28.05 08.20
0137 777 1203 28.05 12.28

Base / Eplus

an Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Anruf von 0137 7771207 Sonntag, 28.05.2006 08:12, o2 Netz


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

28.05.2006 10:40 +491377771215
28.05.2006 15:01 +491377771207


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

der grad oben drüber mit den beiden nummern ging ins o2-netz.

sorry


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Wurde am 27.5.2006 um 22:54 von 01377270054 und am 28.5.2006 um 9:23 von 01377771245 auf D2 angerufen. 

Auf den ersten bin ich rein gefallen, weil ich unterwegs war und nicht im Internet nach schauen konnte, deshalb kam warscheinlich dann auch noch mal ein zweiter Lockanruf. Also haben die wohl auch gleich mal meine Nummer gespeichert die Schweine. Die können was erleben.
Ich finde das Forum super, da brauch man nur mal in Google die Nummer reintippen und schon weis man bescheid.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Um 12:07 Lockanruf mti Nummer: +491377771203 !!!!! Auf mein Netz D1 mit 0170iger Vorwahl


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

TelNr.: 01377270054

O²-Netz

28.Mai 2006


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Tag:         Sonntag, 28.Mai 2006
Uhrzeit:    9:23
Nummer:  0137-777 1223

Angerufen wurde ich unter meiner D2/Vodafone Nummer


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Heute, Sonntag, 28.05.06, 15:15
01377/270054 ins D1
1mal klingeln...


----------



## CharlotteHK (28 Mai 2006)

*Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Halli-hallo!

0137-Lockanrufe übers Wochenende:

- Nummer: 01377771203
- Datum&Uhrzeit: Sonntag, 28.05.2006, 15:00
- Netz: O2

Davor waren auch schon 2 Anrufe am Samstag, den 27.05., gegen 16:30 und ungefähr 17:00 Uhr getätigt worden...zum Glück habe ich nicht zurückgerufen!

Gruß,
Charlotte


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377771207
26.05.2006

22:40Uhr


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

gerade eben wieder, diesmal
0137771243
eplus
28.5.06, 15:20 Uhr


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nummer aus vorigem Threat

Tel.: 01377270054

Registriert auf:
Colt Telecom GmbH


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Datum: 22.05.2006
Zeit: 10.12Uhr
Nr.:00491377270047

Datum: 27.05.2006
Zeit: 23.10 Uhr
Nr:00491377771237

Datum: 28.05.2006
zeit:15.00 Uhr
Nr:00491377771249

Netz: Vodafone D2


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,

Die 0137 7777 1211 hat mich am 27.05. um 23:10 Uhr versucht zu erreichen.
Die 0137 7777 1241 hat mich am 28.05. um 15:03 Uhr versucht zu erreichen.

Ich bin E-Plus Teilnehmer.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Lockanruf von der Nummer 01377270054 am Sonntag, 28.5, 15.16 Uhr. Bei Rückruf erfolgte die Ansage "Dankeschön, auf Wiederhören"
(Das habe ich zum ersten und letzten Mal gemacht ...)

S. Schaaf, Berlin


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

wurde am 28.5.06 um 14.09 von folgender Nummer auf meine 02 Nummer angerufen:

0137 77270054

und habe dummerweise zurückgerufen. Weiß jemand, was so ein naiver Rückruf kostet? Kann man soetwas auf der Rechnung reklamieren?

cheers


----------



## Jeanne_Dark (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

anruf am 27.05.2006 um 22:55 von der Nummer: 0137 72 70 54.
ich habe zurückgerufen weil ich dachte es sei ein freund. aber es hat niemand angerufen. kostet mich das trotzdem was?


----------



## Jeanne_Dark (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

ach, ich bin bei O 2


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo, ich werde öfter und wurde heute bereits zweimal von solchen Nummern angerufen:

28.05.2006
15:26 Uhr
0137 777 1225

und 

28.05.2006
10:45 Uhr
0137 777 1239

Hoffe, dieser Eintrag hilft!


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

von 01377270054 am 28.05. um 7:58
von 01377771223 am 28.05. um 15:25

auf o2 Genion


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo heute zwei Anrufe:

28.05.06
10:47:07Uhr
01377 771235

28.05.06
15:34:52 Uhr
01377 771239

Rückfragen an [...] => bin auch gern bereit mein Handyprotokoll zur Verfügung zu stellen!

Viele Grüße,
Christian Kairies

_[Mailadresse entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Lockanruf  28.5.06  14:56 in O2 Netz

0137 7771203

Tobi


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*Frühsommer 2006*

01377270054  am 28.05.2006 um 14:40 an D1


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377771239 am 28.5.2006 um 7:07 Uhr.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

vergaß: an D2.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

auf der seite der Netzagentur ist eine Auflistung der 0137 Nummern mit der Firma die die jeweilige Nummer besitzt.

hier der Link
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni...3139/_ss37/___ss37_MABEZ_belegte_RNB_18z.html


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137 777 1229 auf E-Plus, 
28.05.2006 um15.20:25


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Zu meiner Mitteilung von  15:26:34 Uhr
HAbe Berschwerde bei der BNA eingereicht.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377270054 am 28.05.06 15.51 auf D2
01377771239 am 28.05.06 11.35 auf D2


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377771207   - 28.05.06  15:59 Uhr
01377771215   - 28.05.06  6:25 Uhr

e+ Netz

jedes mal einmal klingeln und dann is Schluß


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Heut schon 3mal, bisher noch nie:
-6:15: 01377771243
-9:14: 01377270054
-16:06: 01377771215


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

heute 10:19 : 0137 7771207
25.05.: 0137 7661215
21.05.: 0137 7270047

alles an D2


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

2x Sonntag, 28.05.2006:
10:53 Uhr von 0137 7771205
16:02 Uhr von 0137 7771238
im e-plus-Netz


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Sonntag 28.05 16:19uhr
0137 7270054

Netz: T-mobile (D1)


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*O2*

Nr. +491377270054
2006-05-28 12:47
Netz: O2 

Nr. +491377771244
2006-05-28 16:11
Netz: O2


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*--> heute: 28.05 ...*

heute um 14.40 Uhr im E-Plus Netz

0137-7771203

...GRRR!  hab natürlich zurückgerufen, weil ich von dem Mist nix wusste - hab mich dann mal im Netz auf die Suche gemacht... und siehe da! tataaaaa! 

SO is das also...



hoffe diesen Firmen wird irgendwann mal das Handwerk gelegt - ich könnt echt kotzen.


Gruß an einem schönen Sonntag in die Republik

Matze


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

27.05.06 23:24 01377771207
28.05.06 15:40 01377771203

jeweils zu D2/Vodafone


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

heute mittag 
gestern Nacht 6 Uhr

+491377771245


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

+491377270054    D1   28.05.2006  15:13:14


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377771225      27.05.2006  23:46
01377270054      28.05.2006  16:29 

O2
(habe die Nummern natürlich nicht zurückgerufen
eMail and benaza habe ich verschick....
display habe ich fotografiert


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ich möchte zwei Lockanrufe melden. Und zwar heute, den 28. Mai 2006 um 06:50 Uhr von der Nummer +491377771239 und um 15:28 Uhr von der Nummer +491377270054. Mein Handynetz ist o2 Germany.


----------



## peterk (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

anruf 28.05.06, 14.35 h ins d1-netz: 0137-7270054


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137 7 771241 am 28.05.2006, 10:49 - D2-vodafone
0137 7 771239 am 28.05.2006, 15:48 - D2-vodafone


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

28.5.2006: 0137 7771211 16:40h und heute Morgen schon mal


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ich habe mit diesen Anrufen auch schon seit einiger zeit zu kämpfen.
Ich habe aber nur die letzten zwei Anrufe gespeichert und habe gott sei dank noch nie zurückgerufen - kam mir sofort spanisch vor.

Hier die letzten zwei Einträge, die ich von heute habe:

0137-7771229
28.05.06 06:23

0137-7771247
28.05.06 16:26

Mobilfunknetz: E-plus


Es klingelt einmal und ist direkt wieder weg. Ich habe dann nur noch den Anruf in Abwesenheit mit der Nummer.
Das kam bei mir die letzten Wochen häufig vor, vor allem am Wochenende mitten in der Nacht und am frühen Morgen.

ich hoffe, der ganze Mist hört bald auf...

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

nach diversen +49137 77661214 und +49137 77vergessen... Anrufen hat mich aktuell die Nr. +491377771248 erreicht. 
Besser nicht zurückrufen. Schönes Forum hier. Danke.
meykosoft


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

hallo 
habe heute 28.05.06  2 anrufe von den nr.013777771207 und 013777771223
mit je einmahl klingeln bekommen.
habe das d2 netz.
u.g.


----------



## M.G (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo 
Heute Sonntag 28.05.06 Zwei Anrufe einmal um 6:33(Am MORGEN!!) von +491377771211 und dann nochmal um16:25 von +491377771237. Sehr gemein wegen der +49 vorweg! Binn im D2 Netz.

Grüsse
Markus G.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Netz Eplus

01377771211
28.05.2006 17:04

01377771211
28.05.2006 11:04

01377270047
22.05.2006 9:44

Langsam nervts echt!


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Wurde nun auch schon 3 mal angerufen ...

Von 0177771203 um 11:07
und 0177771217 um 17:10

und am 26.05.06 um 10:47 von der 06975913157

kennt einer die untere nummer?

Mfg
Hitch


----------



## Daniel (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

habe heute 28.05.06 uhrzeit 12:21 auch einen anruf von 01377771207 gehabt. habe es jedoch erst ein paar stunden später gemerkt, da mein handy auf lautlos stand. angerufener netzanbieter ist O2. bringt es denn überhaupt etwas es an die bundesnetzagentur zu melden, und wie erreiche ich diese?


----------



## ranger0622 (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377771235 am 27.05.06 23.52 UHR erhalten


----------



## Martin (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Heute um 16:16 Uhr 01377270054 Anruf erhalten. Netz: D1
Die Bundesnetzagentur, mein Anbieter T-Mobile, Colt und ID Next sind entsprechend den Anweisungen hier im Netz informiert.

Danke für diese Seite - ohne sie wär ich ratlos gewesen!


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

hallo 
D2 Netz 28.05.2006 15:46 0137-7270054


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377771207 um 17:16 uhr 28.05.2006
01377270054 um 11:51 uhr 28.05.2006
01377771241 um 6:40 uhr 28.05.2006 
bin bei O2


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo

Heute Sonntag 28.05.06 Zwei Anrufe 

1.) 10.49 uhr +491377771209 
2.) 15.33 uhr +491377771205

Binn im O2 Netz.

Grüsse
uwe


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nur zur Info:
3 Anfrufe vom 26.05.2006 -28.05.2006 ins E-Plus-Netz
01377270054
01377771249
01377771245

Wie finde ich den Betreiber und wie kann ich die Verteilung meiner Rufnummer
unterbinden?


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

+491377771209

am Samstag, 27.05.06, 14:20


----------



## rolf straud (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

lockanruf!

01377270054
am 28.5.2006
um 17:04:14
im D2 netz

grüße 
rolf


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ich wurde schon mehrfach angerufen, und gestern und heuite auch mit der Nummer :
01377771241

Ich vermute, das die meine Numer aus Dem Telefonbuch haben!
Wer also nicht will, dass das allzuoft passiert, der sollte die Nummer nicht ins Telefonbuch übernehmen.
Und/oder sein Glück mit der http://www.robinson-liste.de/ versuchen.
Wer sich dort einträgt, dürfte zumindest aus Deutschland nichts mehr bekommen.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Wurde gestern, 27.05.06 um 21.09 von folgender Nummer angerufen: +491377771221.
Bin aber glücklicherweise nicht drangegangen und habe auch nicht geantwortet.
Hoffe, dass hier kein anderer diesen Fehler macht.
Würde mich aber trotzdem interessieren, wer dahintersteckt...
bin übrigens bei O2

Grüße
Thorsten


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

[...edit....]

moin 

mich erreichten anrufe dieser art am 27.05.06 um 09:02 von der nummer 01377771229 morgens, teilnehmer hat nur 1x angeklingelt und dann aufgelegt. ich rief (ich idiot) zurück und hörte lediglich "danke für ihre teilnahme". 
gerade erhielt ich einen anruf der nummer 01377270054 17:36.
diesmal war ich klüger.

[...edit....]

bin d2 nutzer und echt sauer
gruß an alle Jan-Hendric

_  Beitrag editiert, aufrufe zu Straftaten entfernt. Bitte Nutzungsbedingungen beachten. * BT/MOD*_


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Anrufzeit: 06:16 Uhr
Nr. 01377771245
Netz: O2

Anrufzeit: 16:10 Uhr
Nr. 01377771229
Netz: O2


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Wurde heute mit folgender Rufnummer, bereits zum 4. Mal, angerufen: 0137-77771237. Bundesnetzagentur habe ich benachrichtigt.

Ich bin bei D2.

Karl-Josef


----------



## ESC (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Heute am 28.05.2006 bekam ich gleich zwei so genannte Ping Anrufe (einmaliges Klingeln) auf mein Mobiltelefon, gegen 10:30 Uhr mit der angezeigten Rückrufnummer +491377771201, gegen 15:30 Uhr mit der angezeigten Rückrufnummer +491377270054.

Dieses Wochenende scheint grosses 137-Nummernverbrennen angesagt zu sein :wall: . EMail a BNetzA ist raus.

/ESC


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*01377771207 & 01377771209*

Wurde heute von diesen beiden Nummern je 1x erwischt - habe insgesamt 3x zurück gerufen, da mir diese Art des Betruges bis dato unbekannt war :-(

Werde jetzt an die Bundesnetzagentur schreiben.

Lese evtl. nicht weiter hier im Forum, bin unter [] bei Bedarf zu erreichen.

*[Virenscanner: Mail-Adresse entfernt]*


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Heute 28.05.2006 um 17:00 uhr Anruf von +491377270054 ins O² Netz 

           :steinigung:                  :bash:


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

28.05.2006 um 06:38
01377771209
Netz O2

28.05.2006 um 17:06
01377771221
Netz O2


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo !

Ich bin auch betroffen.

+491377771221
28.5.2006 um 7.24
Netz O²

Was soll ich tun. Zurückgerufen habe ich nicht (werde ich auch nicht).

_  Was du tun sollst? Ab hier mal lesen. * BT/MOD*_


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377771239 28.05.06 17:51
01377771239 28.05.06 11:14
01377270047 21.05.06 17:34

Eplus


----------



## Stalker2002 (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				ESC schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Wochenende scheint grosses 137-Nummernverbrennen angesagt zu sein :wall: .


 In der Tat, es wird immer schlimmer...


			
				ESC schrieb:
			
		

> EMail a BNetzA ist raus.


 Die steigende Zahl der Vorfälle zeigt eindeutig, das hier *mehr* getan werden muß. Nur wenn möglichst Viele die komplette Aka-Aka-Gebetsmühle umsetzen, steigt der Leidensdruck für die Anbieter.
Also: *Anzeige, marsch marsch!!!*

MfG
L.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Heute, 28.5.06 -  11.21 Uhr 
von: 0137-7771212
an vodafone

und!!!

heute 28.5.06 - 12.26
von 0137-7771225
an eplus

Next-ID besitzt den Nummernkreis
Bundesnetzagentur ist informiert.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> _Beitrag editiert, aufrufe zu Straftaten entfernt. Bitte Nutzungsbedingungen beachten. * BT/MOD*_


Da stand auch "Konten einfrieren", was ja kein Aufruf zu Straftaten ist...
Das geht, es geht aber nur *wenn Strafanzeige gestellt wird und man das Glück hat, an einen arbeitswilligen Staatsanwalt zu kommen!!!

hier lesen *und handeln!!!
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150005#post150005

ich will mindestens eine Anzeige - pro deutsche Staatsanwaltschaft!
Also: hinsetzen, zusammenschreiben, was passiert ist, falls möglich handydisplay fotografieren und ab geht's!!!

Adressen & Infos in dem link:
HIER KLICKEN.

*Nichts passiert von alleine!*
@Stalker2002: sind wir tatsächlich zu zweit?


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Auch hier am 27.05.06 zwei Lockanrufe:
0137/7070110 am Nachmittagund 0137/777229 am frühen Morgen. Habe nicht drauf reagiert, weil mir die Masche bekannt ist...
Gruß... Frank


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja, genau die: NEXT ID technologies GmbH, Deelbögenkamp 4c, 22297 Hamburg

(mit copy/paste wär's gleich richtig gewesen....)


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

Also heute scheinen die mich wirklich gern zu haben! Schon wieder ein Lockanruf von 0137-7771225 an meine E-Plus-Handynummer. Und zwar um 17:31:56. Einmal geklingelt, das war's. Der Nummernanbieter "Next ID technologies GmbH" hat hier wohl fleißig Nummern ausgegeben, scheint mir ...

Ich habe auf jeden Fall heute Anzeige erstattet bzw. das Ganze der Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet.

Corinne


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Das ganze nochmal von 0137/7771201 am 28.05.2006 um 18:12 an D2.

Die drehen heute wohl am Rad...


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

28.05.2006 16:15 - +49377771239 Netz D2


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377771205 - 28.05.2006 - 12:49 Uhr

01377270054 - 28.05.2006 - 18:21 Uhr

O2


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> 28.05.2006 16:15 - +49377771239 Netz D2



noch ein kleiner Nachtrag! Als ich mich bei Vodafone einloggen wollte um die Kosten für den Rückruf zu erfahren, stand dort das mein login für 24 Stunden gesperrt ist! Also hat auch jemand versucht mein PW zu knacken!


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,

ich hatte heute  schon 2 Anrufe  um 7:14 Uhr und 18:22 von der Nummer : 
+4917377771235
Net: O2

was ist das für ne nummer?

Jürgen


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> ja, genau die: NEXT ID technologies GmbH, Deelbögenkamp 4c, 22297 Hamburg
> (mit copy/paste wär's gleich richtig gewesen....)


Eben nicht, denn
"NEXT ID technolgies" steht (oder stand zumindest) so im Handelsregister. Hauptsache, Herr Z* und Herr Sp* wissen, wie die Geldscheine aussehen, die sie kassieren - Namen sind Schall und Rauch...


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

hallo!

ich hab in der letzten woche sogar 3! solcher "lockanrufe" bekommen!

22.05.06 --> 01377661214
27.05.06 --> 01377771221
28.05.06 --> 01377771243

habe zwar nicht zurückgerufen, bin aber stinkesauer auf die initiatoren dieser linken masche, derer einziger zweck es ist ahnungslosen handynutzern das geld aus der tasche zu ziehen!


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ihr müsst handeln! Und handeln heisst nicht (nur), eine mail/Brief an die Bundesnetzagentur zu schreiben, damit die ihr Brieflein schicken, wonach sie "nach §67 TKG" dagegen vorgehen wollen und in acht Wochen nennen sie dann den verantwortlichen - oder auch nicht.
Das reicht nicht!
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150005#post150005


----------



## Hanson23 (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Bei mir auch 2 Lockanrufe ... 
Nummern: 01377771207
              01377270054
D1- Anschluss
Den sollt man mal so richtig in den [...] treten ......

_[Ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo zusammen, 
ein Anruf 01377270054!
Habe versehentlich zurückgerufen, was passiert jetzt? Was muss ich machen? Danke.

o2 kunde andreas


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

2 anrufe:

0137 7771247 am 28.5 um 18:20

0137 7771245 am 28.5. um 07:10


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

zu oben: Netz O2


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

013777771217,D2, Am sonntag nachmittag ca. 16:30


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

26.05.2006, 22:00:26 --> 0137 7270054
27.05.2006, 23:45:19 --> 0137 7771247

Beide auf Vodafone D2.

Bye, Simone


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hi, hab heute 2 Anrufe erhalten!!

01377270054    18:34   28.05
und
01377771243    17:45   28.05


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

*ERSTATTET STRAFANZEIGE! Das dauert nur eine Viertelstunde mit mail!!!
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150005#post150005
*


----------



## kafkas (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hab heute schon den zweiten anruf bekommen, diesmal aber eine andere nummer.

+491377771209
28.05.2006

18.38 Uhr

Vodafone

ich hab bei vodafone die ausgehenden 0900, 0137 nr sperren lassen.
nicht das die mch mal im halbschlaf oder so erwischen und ich zurück rufe.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

28.05.06, 07:15:
+491377771245

28.05.06, 18:35:
+491377771207


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

zu 1914:
ANruf zeit: 28.05: 18:19
beste grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Beide obigen Anrufe auf Vodafone.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,
heute hat es mich 2 mal erwischt:

1.: +491377771225; 28.05.2006; 11:04 Uhr; O2 Germany
2.: +491377771245; 28.05.2006; 17:02 Uhr; O2 Germany

Zum Glück hab ich nicht zurückgerufen sondern mich erstmal im Netz belesen.

Danke und Grüße

Sebastian


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

+491377771221
28.05.2006 18:23 Uhr

+491377771243
28.05.2006 11:22 Uhr

Netz bei beiden: O2


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Habe heute auch um 17.29 28.05.06 einen Anruf von +491377771237 erhalten. Einmal geklingelt. Da ich inzwischen die Masche kenne habe ich nicht zurückgerufen, so dass ich keine Strafanzeige stellen kann, da ich nicht geschädigt wurde.

Ich habe aber den "Eigentümer" der Mehrwertnummer angemailt und um Abschaltung gebeten.

Ist es nicht eine Möglichkeit das alle geschätigten den "eigentümer" der Mehrwert nummer mit Mail zuschmeissen und so event. eine Reaktion von diesem erwartet werden kann. Die Fa. ID next-id betreibt auch die Rufnummer 01050.

Gruß

J.F


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hätten die ganzen Leute hier bitte die Liebenswürdigkeit, genau zu lesen, was man tun soll und könnten sie bitte auch mitteilen, was sie davon zu tun gedenken?
Von nichts kommt nichts. 

Also
HIER KLICKEN UND LESEN



> Ist es nicht eine Möglichkeit das alle geschätigten den "eigentümer" der Mehrwert nummer mit Mail zuschmeissen


Nein. Nein. Nein. Viel wichtiger ist, dass alle Geschädigten Anzeige erstatten. Per mail dauert das 'ne Viertelstunde... Kurz aufschreiben, was passiert ist, evtl. Foto vom Display. Hinweis, dass es nicht um die 1,50 Euro im Einzelfall geht, sondern dass es *Hunderttausende Rückrufe (!)* gibt, also hochgerechnet *vielleicht eine Million Einzelstraftaten (Betrugsversuche)* PRO WOCHENENDE. Was glaubst Du, wie es um die Statistik der Ermittlungsbehörden bestellt wäre, wenn jede dieser Straftaten erfasst werden müsste?

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150005#post150005


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Mich hat's auch erwischt ...

heute morgen (7.20 Uhr): 0137 - 777 1235
und gerade eben (18.46 Uhr): 0137 - 777 1247

beides Mal nur ein ganz kurzes Klingeln ... bin auch bei O2 ...


----------



## Phlox (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137 777 12 07

18:50 Uhr

28.05.2006


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Вы пожалуйста прочитали бы вывешивать выше и вы пожалуйста сказали бы нам вы делаете или не? Проблема не может быть разрешена как раз путем вывешивать номер в том форуме. То не достаточно. Пожалуйста прочитано здесь.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150005#post150005


Hierzu bitte die Übersetzung beifügen. Da hier der überwiegende Teil der Leser nicht des Russischen mächtig sein dürfte.
DF


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ja AKA AKA genau das hatte ich gemacht vor Monaten schon. Was ist passiert? Nix Verfahren eingestellt. Ich hatte das Laufen zur Polizei dennoch am Hals für nix und wiedernix ich bin auch sauer aber gebracht hat es nix.

Ich will keinen davon abhalten aber Resignation macht sich bei mir jedesmal breit und wie schon gesagt........ endlose Telefonate mit dem Netzbetreiber ausser meine Kosten im nachhinnein nix gewesen. 

Und die solltest Du bitte nicht verschweigen. Nicht die Mails die sind kostenfrei aber der Rest der noch kommt. Damit meine ich Zeugenaussagen bei der Polizei (Zeitkosten etc.) die einen fast für dumm verkaufen wegen 1.50 EUR und dann noch die Gefahr das die Leute die dahinter stecken deine Adresse genannt bekommen im Verfahren und was passiert dann? 

Bist Du an denen Ihrer Seite und schützt die?

Ich habe gelesen das da ein Kickboxer und andere dubiose Leute am Werk sind. Auch Leute aus dem Ostblock......... ich habe Familie die ich nicht mehr aufs Spiel setzen werde.

Aber jeder muss denken was er will.

Dennoch hatte ich einen Anruf heute von 01377771235 auf E Plus Netz

Micheal Köln



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Hätten die ganzen Leute hier bitte die Liebenswürdigkeit, genau zu lesen, was man tun soll und könnten sie bitte auch mitteilen, was sie davon zu tun gedenken?
> Von nichts kommt nichts.
> 
> Also
> ...


----------



## dvill (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Forumsübersicht (Schnappschuss) schrieb:
			
		

> *Dialer und 'Mehrwert'-Nummern allgemein* (26 Betrachter)


Das ist ein Langzeitrekord für diesen Zeitpunkt in dem Unterforum.

Man darf annehmen, dass die 0137-Betrüger viele Geschädigte auf die Suche nach diesem Forum getrieben haben.

Das ist in der Tat sehr ärgerlich, dass die Untätigkeiten der Politik und zuständiger Behörden hier anonymen Drahtziehern und vornehmen Mitverdienern freien millionenfachen Zugang zu den Telefonkonten der Mobilfunkkunden einräumen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0049 137/7771249 und 0137/7771229 heute und gestern. Letzte Woche auch eine Nummer (schon gelöscht ) und noch am 12.05.06 0049  0137/7661212.
Legt diesen Schwachköpfen das Handwerk!!!


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



> Ja AKA AKA genau das hatte ich gemacht vor Monaten schon. Was ist passiert? Nix Verfahren eingestellt.


Ich bin nicht der, der das (Nicht-)Handeln von Ermittlern und Staatsanwälten bewerten kann. Aber ich weiß ganz sicher, dass es Ermittlungsbeamte (und evtl. auch Staatsanwälte) gibt, die wenigstens alles tun würden, was möglich ist. Man muss es probieren. Eine Anzeige, die möglicherweise zum Einfrieren von Gelder führt, kann in einer Viertelstunde gestellt werden und eine Zeugenaussage geht auch schriftlich. Das sind meine Erfahrungen. Schade, dass Du offenbar andere hattest.

Ausserdem eskaliert der 0137-Wahnsinn. Anders kann man das nicht interpretieren. Glaub mir, in diesem Forum sind Leute, die schon sehr lange das Thema beobachten. Es gab NIEMALS eine solche Masse an Beschwerden wie in den letzten Wochen. Das können die Ermittlungsbehörden nicht ignorieren. Voraussetzung aber ist, dass sie davon erfahren! Und sie werden auch nicht mehr ohne weitere Rückfragen an die Geschichten von den "geheimnisvollen Polinnen" glauben, die auftauchen und mit den Scheinen winken, damit irgendwelche Leute 0137-Nummern beantragen können.

Der Punkt ist doch der: Eine Beschwerde an die Bundesnetzagentur wird Dir mit etwas Glück in 8 Wochen eine Adresse liefern, die in 50% der Fälle eine falsch geschriebene Adresse einer Auslandsfirma ist oder eine Firma, bei der jede Verantwortlicheit abgestritten wird. Aber wohin überweist denn zB Next-ID oder dtms oder Versatel das Geld? Das herauszufinden ist Sache der Polizei. Und das herauszufinden ist die einzige Möglichkeit, dagegen vorzugehen.
Dass die Bundesnetzagentur das nicht automatisch macht, ist in meinen Augen ein Skandal.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ich unterliege hier irgnedwie einem Massenangriff auf meine O2 Nummer:
(Tel: 0176...)
Am 28.05.2006 bekam ich folgende Anrufe:

Um 6:04 :
01377771203

Um 12:37 :
01377270054

Um 15:40 :
01377771203

Nun, der Tag ist ja noch nicht vorbei, mal schaun, was noch kommt...


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> *Sammelthread 0137-Lockanrufe aufs Handy ab Dezember 2005*
> 
> Bitte an alle Betroffenen von 0137-Lockanrufen: Meldet diese hier  (einfach auf "Antwort erstellen" klicken). Es bringt nämlich nichts, für jeden einzelnen Anruf einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen.
> 
> ...




Hallo, ich habe heute zwei mal eine anruf bekommen von diese 0137... nummer (01377771225 und 01377771203) ich möchte wiessen was passiert jetz, warum meine (Handy) nummer?


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377771225 am 28.05.2006 um18:34
 01377771203 am 28.05.2006 um 07:14


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Netz: O2

18:55h 0137 777121241
11:28h 0137 777121235


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Warum werden diese Nummern nicht von vornherein gestoppt? Oder gibt es da wieder irgendwelche Politiker oder Großkonzerne, die daran auch ordentlich mitverdienen und sagen: lass es man noch ein Weilchen dabei bleiben und wenn mein Ferrrari bezahlt ist dann kannst Du mal sagen: Jetzt gehen wir aber gegen diese Abzocke vor.Aber das ist Deutschland: Solange für Politiker (Abzocker) noch irgendwo was zu holen ist, wird das so bleiben, LEIDER!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ja AKA AKA aber auch in meinen Fall wurde das Geld ins Ausland überwiesen wie ich weiss. Was sagst Du denn nun? Es ist nicht nur so, dass die Firmen im Ausland sitzen sondern es sicherlich auch tatsächlich so ist. Das ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung dazu.

Und was ist, wenn die lieben Freunde aus dem Ostblock, Italien, Österreich, Ostdeutschland.......... oder wo auch immer mal an die Haustüre klopfen? Ich persönlich mache mir da sehr wohl sorgen. Denn es scheint ja nicht ein Kleinkrimmineller zu sein sondern mehr oder? Denn annonym kannst Du zwar Anzeige machen aber die bringt in der Regel wenig, denn auch Staatsanwälte sind auf Zeugen angewiesen und nicht nur auf reine Indizien. Ich möchte mal nicht mein gesicht zeigen müssen als Zeuge wenn da Igor oder Sascha oder wer weiss was das für Leute sind auf der Anklagebank sitzen.

Nunja wie gesagt, ich habe meine Erfahrungen mit dem Staat hier und werde sicherlich mal selber darüber nachdenken ob ich nicht lieber Auswandere.

Michael Köln


----------



## cyclon (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nummer: +49 137 727 0054
Datum: 28.05.2006
Uhrzeit: 18:42
Netz: Vodafone

Habe die Bundesnetzagentur informiert und werde Anzeige erstatten.

Gruesse ...


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo, mich hat es ebenfalls erwischt (+ 49 137 7270054) am 28.05.2006 um 18.30 h. Blöderweise habe ich dort zurückgerufen. Was kostet so ein Rückruf (außer den normalen Gesprächsgebühren)? Ein Schreiben an die Bundesnetzagentür ist schon ´raus. Danke für die guten Tips hier auf der Seite! Schönen Sonntag noch, Martin


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

ca 1.50 EUR




			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, mich hat es ebenfalls erwischt (+ 49 137 7270054) am 28.05.2006 um 18.30 h. Blöderweise habe ich dort zurückgerufen. Was kostet so ein Rückruf (außer den normalen Gesprächsgebühren)? Ein Schreiben an die Bundesnetzagentür ist schon ´raus. Danke für die guten Tips hier auf der Seite! Schönen Sonntag noch, Martin


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ich habe leider eben erst gesehen, das Netz und Uhrzeit dazu sollen, also NOCHMAL 


Ich wurde schon mehrfach angerufen, und gestern und heute auch mit der Nummer :

01377771221
28-05-06
um 06:48

01377771241
28-05-06
um 17:25
Ich bin Vodafonekunde

Ich vermute, das die meine Nummer aus dem Telefonbuch haben!
Wer also nicht will, dass das allzu oft passiert, der sollte die Nummer nicht ins Telefonbuch übernehmen.
Und/oder sein Glück mit der http://www.robinson-liste.de/ versuchen.
Wer sich dort einträgt, dürfte zumindest aus Deutschland nichts mehr bekommen.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

O2 Netz

+491377771249
28.05.2006 19:31

+491377771237
28.05.2006 11:36


----------



## kp6 (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

*01377771247*

*heute schon 4 x angerufen, das erste mal heute nacht um 3:15 :wall: 
einmal klingeln gelassen und das wars ..* :willnicht:

_Schriftgröße editiert, hier wird nicht geschrieen _


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

28.05.06:
11:34 Uhr
+491377771207

19:13 Uhr
+491377771246

Netz: O2


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

+491377771201
28.5.06 um 19:18
+491377771217
28.5.06 um 07:33

Beide 02


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ich habe eben einen Anruf über

+491377771247 erhalten 28.05.2006 19:26

gestern zu etwa der gleichen Zeit.

1x kurzes klingeln, das wars.


----------



## cyclon (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

So, hier noch zwei wichtige links:

1. Allgemeine Lockanruf-Infos: (sehr uebersichtlich!!)
http://www.dialerschutz.de/servicenummern-handy-lockanruf.php

2. 0137-Nummernvergabetabelle (hier findet ihr den genauen Anbieter, der zur Nennung des Taeters an euch verpflichtet ist):
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni...77,0/_ss37/___ss37_MABEZ_belegte_RNB_18z.html

Und hier noch 'ne persoenliche Info an "+491377270054": U messed with the wrong person! [.....]

_Letzten Satz editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

In den letzten Tagen habe Ich oft die Rufnummern 01377771241 und 01377270047 auf dem Display.Habe mir auch gleich gedacht,dass es sich um lockanrufe handelt,da es maximal nur 2 mal klingelt.Es ist super nervig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Jetzt wurde ich neugierig und habe etwas gegooglet und siehe da ,hier bin ich gelandet.Kann man irgendwas dagegen tun?Einstweilige Verfügung???Strafanzeige wegen (die gehn mir auf´n Sack) belästigung.
Was passiert wenn man schnell ist und den Anruf entgegen nimmt??


----------



## cyclon (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

... Kann man irgendwas dagegen tun?Einstweilige Verfügung???Strafanzeige wegen (die gehn mir auf´n Sack) belästigung....

Hi, lies mal die beiden links in meinem Beitrag vor Deinem...
Sollte alles da zu finden sein.

(0)137 777 zugeteilt Next ID technolgies GmbH
(0)137 727 zugeteilt Colt Telecom GmbH

Gruesse...


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

In den letzten Tagen habe Ich oft die Rufnummern 01377771241 und 01377270047 auf dem Display.Habe mir auch gleich gedacht,dass es sich um lockanrufe handelt,da es maximal nur 2 mal klingelt.Es ist super nervig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Jetzt wurde ich neugierig und habe etwas gegooglet und siehe da ,hier bin ich gelandet.Kann man irgendwas dagegen tun?Einstweilige Verfügung???Strafanzeige wegen (die gehn mir auf´n Sack) belästigung.
Was passiert wenn man schnell ist und den Anruf entgegen nimmt??
E Plus 
Debitel


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137 7270054
20:03
Auf O2-Genion-Handy.

Gruß. 

N.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Telefonnetz: O2

Nummer: 01377270054; Uhrzeit: 19:58 (28. Mai 2006)

Nummer:01377771215; Uhrzeit: 15:46 (28. Mai 2006)

Nummer: 01377771221; Uhrzeit: 6:07 (28. Mai 2006)


----------



## 1037777-Gegner (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,


28.05.06  01377771229 18:23Uhr 
28.05.06  01377771249 07:13Uhr  
20.05.06  01377270047 01:17Uhr

Alles bei e-plus.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,

ich bekomme auch diese Anrufe, einmal bin ich sogar ran gegangen und hörte nur ein Klicken und dann war Aufgelegt. Es klingelt immer nur genau ein mal und soll einen wohl verleiten zurück zu rufen. Ist schon echt dreist, da unaufgeforderte Telefonwerbung eigentlich doch verboten sein sollte?

Sonntag 28.05.2006 18:47 +49 137 7771205
Sonntag 28.05.2006 17:03 +49 137 7270054

Auf Vodafone Mobile

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Rufnummer: 0137 7771207
Anrufzeitpunkt: 28.05.2006, 19:32 Uhr
Betroffenes Netz: E-Plus

E-Mail an Bundesnetzagentur ging eben raus.

Gruß
Oliver

P.S.: Vielen Dnak für die informative Webseite!


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo

wurde heute auch von der 01377270054 angerufen 18:20 Uhr 28.05.06
habe natürlich nicht zurück gerufen. Danke für Euer Forum


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

D2 28.05.2006 um 12.58 Uhr 01377771241 und gleicher Tag um 19.42 Uhr 01377270054


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*Lockanrufe*

Hatte diese WE schon 2 Stück scheinbar ist eine Welle unterwegs - hab es schon per Mail gemeldet bei der Bundesnetzagentur

27.05    23.13 Uhr   0137 - 777 1235
28.05    15.02 Uhr   0137 - 777 1205


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nummer: 0137 777 1229
Datum: 28.05.2006
Uhrzeit: 15:57
Netz: ePlus


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

28.05 07.42 Uhr 0137 - 777 1247
28.05 18.45 Uhr 0137 - 727 0054
28.05 19.42 Uhr 0137 - 777 1221


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo !

gerade bin ich wieder "kontaktiert" worden.

Jetzt war es allerdings eine andere Nummer.

+491377771235
am 28.05.05 um 19.01
Netz O²

O² sagt, das Sie solche Nummern "noch" nicht sperren können.

Bei der Polizei treffe ich nur auf ein Achselzucken.
"Solange Sie nicht anrufen, besteht ja kein Tatbestand."

Ich glaube ich bin im falschen Film!

Muß sich den jemand zuerst vorsätzlich strafbar machen, damit man Ihn vor Gericht zerren kann?
Gibt es keinen Paragraphen, der es mir ermöglicht schon vorher denjenigen eine Klage an den Hals zu hängen?

Woher bekomme ich eine Adresse, an die ich mich direkt wenden kann, um denen mal den Marsch zu blasen.
Mich gelüstet dazu da mal hinzufahren und denen mal so richtig den A.... zu versohl.. . (Sorry für den Umgangston)

Für Tipps wäre ich dankbar.

Der Genervte


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137-7270054 - 27.05.06, 22:56:13 - D1
0137-7771207 - 28.05.06, 20:11:49 - D1


----------



## dj deejay dot com (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

bin innert 24 von 01377720054 (so 20:20)und 01377771243 (sa 23:30) 
angerufen worden, da ich beim 1 mal die nummer zuerst mit 0173 verwechselt habe habe ich auch noch zurückgreufen, weiss jemand wie ich dagegen klagen kann ?


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377771205 28.05.2006 19,04 Uhr Vodafone
hab nicht zurückgerufen


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Fahr zur Polizei und mach eine Anzeige wegen unlauterem Wettbewerb.
Ruf Deinen Handyprovider an und veranlasse, den Betrag nicht zu zahlen.
Mich nerven diese Abzocker jetzt schon seit Wochen.
Leider kann ich aber nichts gegen sie unternehmen, weil ich noch nicht zurückgerufen habe.

Viel Glück beim Kampf

Die Macht soll mit Dir sein.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137-7270054 15:54 Uhr
0137-7771205 16:00 Uhr

O2 Netz


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Weiß zufällig wem diese +4913777712** Nummern gehören?


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



> Bei der Polizei treffe ich nur auf ein Achselzucken.
> "Solange Sie nicht anrufen, besteht ja kein Tatbestand."


 Das zu beurteilen ist nicht die Aufgabe des Polizeibeamten.
IF Lockanruf + Rückruf = (vollständiger/vollzogener) Betrug
THEN Lockanruf = Versuch, zum Rückruf zu locken = Betrugsversuch
§263 Abs.2
(2) Der Versuch ist strafbar.

Der Polizeibeamte darf das gar nicht beurteilen, das ist nicht sein Job!

Also gilt weiterhin:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150005#post150005


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß zufällig wem diese +4913777712** Nummern gehören?


Bitte hier lesen, ist kompliziert, das gebe ich zu...
Zu kompliziert? Dann eben hier klicken:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150005#post150005


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

dito:
1)  +49 1377270054
2)  So 28.05.06 16:37
3)  Vodafon

und 1 Stunde später nochmal aber eine andere Nr.
1)  +49 1377771249
2)  So 28.05.06 16:37
3)  Vodafon

Leute, fallt nicht darauf rein, 0,49 Euro kostet die neugier. 
Habe mich beim Vodafon-Team informiert.
*[Virenscanner: Mail-Adresse entfernt]*


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

hi,

ich wurde heute, 28.05.2006 um 07:40 von der nr. +491377771221
und um 19:35 von der nr. +491377771235 angerufen.

ich bin auf eure seite durch googlen der nr. gekommen, und habe mir schon versucht kurz nen überblick zumachen was es mit der nr. aufssich hat.
kann mir trozdem evt. jemand noch mal in kurzen worten erklären was es damit auf sich hat !

danke, ein betroffener^^


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Am 28.05.2006 um 20.32Uhr

01377270054

D1


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

22.05.06 11.41

01377661214 d1


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*




			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Leute, fallt nicht darauf rein, 0,49 Euro kostet die neugier. Habe mich beim Vodafon-Team informiert.
> []


 Vodafone liegt daneben!
0137-7 vom Festnetz: 0,98 Euro
http://www.teltarif.de/i/sonderrufnummern-0137.html

Vodafone-Vertragskunden zahlen
 [FONT=arial,helvetica]0,29 + 1,12 pro Anruf = 1,41 Euro
http://www.teltarif.de/i/sonderrufnummern-mobilfunk.html

Vodafone-Prepaid-Kunden zahlen
[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica]0,79 + 1,99 pro Anruf[/FONT]





http://www.teltarif.de/i/sonderrufnummern-prepaid.html


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Telefonnummer: +49 137 7771217
Anrufzeit: 28.05.2006, 20:37
Netz: O2


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Netz : ePlus

01377270054 - 27.05.2006 18:24
01377771203 - 28.05.2006 11:37 
01377771241 - 28.05.2006 19:34


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

3 anrufe innerhalb 2 tagen

01377270054 
28.mai.06
20.29

01377771211
28.mai.06
15.12

01377771249
27.mai.06
23.13

jeweils o2-netz


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Offenbar gingen die ganzen Computer dieses Wochenende an die Grenze ihrer Leistungsfähigkeit. So'n Pech: Ich war mal wieder nicht dabei...
Nuja.
Trotzdem, wie gehabt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150005#post150005


und bitte auch sagen, was davon gemacht wurde.
Im Falle der 01377270054 wäre ich besonders froh über eine Anzeige und wenn die jemand "zufällig" in Magdeburg einschmeissen könnte, wäre es nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377270054 28.05.06 20.18Úhr
01377771223 28.05.06 15.37Úhr
01377771211 27.05.06 23.23 Uhr

Telefonanschluß O2, wie kann ich mich wehren, der Staat interesiert sich scheinbar mal wieder nicht, es geht ja nicht um seine Kohle, kann man die Dealer nicht ausheben, und hinter Gitter bringen, hier gehts ja schließlich um millionenfachen Betrug


Betroffener


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Bei mir waren es:
- 28.5.06 17:24 01377771205
- 27.5.06 06:20 01377771205
- 20.5.06 00:00 01377270047

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Auch die Nr +491377270054 gehört dazu


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Telefonnummer: +49 137 7270047
Anrufzeit: 22.05.2006, 08:06
Netz: O2


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

2 Anrufe:

1. 01377270047 am 21.05.06 um 20:17 ins D2-Netz
2. 01377771207 am 28.05.06 um 20:05 ins D2-Netz


----------



## Manchester (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Habe heute von folgender Nummer einen Lockanruf erhalten:
0137-7771225     28.05.2006 um 18.50 Uhr  bin bei O2

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Andrea ( Manchester )


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Die Nummer: +491377270054 
auf <b>D2-Netz </b>
am 20.05.2006 um 6:59 Uhr 
und am 28.05.2006 um 12:32, 20:46Uhr


----------



## oliveer (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Und da hat dieser Verbrecher ein zweites Mal zugeschlagen...

Tel.Nr.: *0137-7771217*
Datum: 28.05.2006
Uhrzeit: 20:40 Uhr
Netz: ePlus

Inhaber wie sooft schmerzfrei *NEXT ID technologies GmbH* aus Hamburg

in diesem Sinne

Oliver


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ich hatte folgende Telefonnummern,die ich nicht identifizieren konnte und die auch nicht zu meinen Stammnummern gehören:

0137-7771243
0137-7270054 (die gabs glaub ich schon)

Find' ich ne gute Aktion hier!

Gruß,
Marcel


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Find' ich ne gute Aktion hier!


Hier gibt es keine Aktion, ausser Du machst was!
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150005#post150005


----------



## philip (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

am 28.5.06 um 20:49
anruf erhalten, bin stinksauer!
Kenne mich eigentlich aus und nun so etwas, weis jemand
was das kostet?
Die Nummer lautet: 01377270054


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> ]Hier gibt es keine Aktion, ausser Du machst was!



Ich meinte damit,dass ich es gut finde,dass die Nummern hier gesammelt werden


----------



## ZwargM (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

+49 137 7 270054
D1-Netz
20:44:06

Insgesamt 3 mal
Nicht zurückgerufen, da Masche bekannt ist.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

weil hier die
*01377270047
*wieder genannt wurde:
bitte mal hier kucken
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=149321&highlight=ciudad#post149321

s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150005#post150005


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377-270054
28.05.06 
10:01:44

0137-7771243
28.5.06#
20:50:30


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooops. Sorry. Ich bin reichlich bedient heute und das klang schon wieder so wie "toll, dass ihr da was macht" (dann muss ich ja nichts machen)
Ich sammle übrigens die Nummern im Moment nicht, die müsste jemand anderes zusammen sammeln *winkmitdemzaunpfahl*


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> ooops. Sorry. Ich bin reichlich bedient heute und das klang schon wieder so wie "toll, dass ihr da was macht" (dann muss ich ja nichts machen)
> Ich sammle übrigens die Nummern im Moment nicht, die müsste jemand anderes zusammen sammeln *winkmitdemzaunpfahl*




Sei dir verziehen 
*winküberles*^^


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

28.05.2006
16:06 Uhr
Netz: O2

Lockanrufnummer: 01377270054


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Lockanrufe:
+49 1377771229   28.5.2006 20:57
+49 1377771223   28.5.2006 08:08

Netz: D2


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

die genaue 0137-Nummer: +49 137 7771211
- die Uhrzeit des Anrufs:  Sonntag, ca. 20.30h
- das betroffene Mobilfunknetz: o2, 0179-


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Habe heute (28.05.06) folgende Pinganrufe erhalten:

+49 137 777 12 09 Anrufzeit 07:52:22
+49 137 777 12 29 Anrufzeit 20:12:51
Netz O²


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

heute (28.05.) schon drei Anrufe, der letzte um 21:12. Die Nummer 01377270054 zu Vodafone. Werde es auch melden. Danke für Adresse der Bundesnetzagentur
Stefan


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

+491377270054 

um 21.02 Uhr 
am 28.5.2006 
aus O2 Netz zurückgerufen

Ich Depp: Zweimal zurückgerufen -> (trällernd) "Vielen Dank!"


----------



## natalia (28 Mai 2006)

*0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

+49-1377270054 am 28.5.06 um 20:50 
+49-1377771247 am 28.5.06 um 12:56
Netz: O2


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> heute (28.05.) schon drei Anrufe, der letzte um 21:12. Die Nummer 01377270054 zu Vodafone. Werde es auch melden. Danke für Adresse der Bundesnetzagentur
> Stefan


Wetten, dass es schneller geht, den Verantwortlichen zu finden, wenn du an info(at)cm*dl.de (ohne den * und (at)[email protected] ) schreibst?
Ich wette eine Flasche Augustiner Edelstoff und nehme Wetten an unter:
0137727**** (huhu, Wiiiiitz)


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Anruf am 28.05.2006 um 21:07 von 0137 7771224 ins o2 Netz


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo zusammen,

bin heute gleich dreifach von 0137er Nummern angerufen worden: Netz: O2
01377771249 um 06:14 Uhr, da ist ein jeder auch schon fit, Danke sage ich nur, die Nacht am Sonntagmorgen war vorbei. :-(
01377771247 um 16:07 Uhr. Verdächtig ähnliche Nummer zur ersten! :-/
01377270054 um 19:50 Uhr, Mit der Nummer hatten wohl scho mehrer Leute bekanntschaft gemacht. 
Habe es bereits der Netzagentur gemeldet
Ciao Harald


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

nervt das...

debitel / Vodafone / D2

+491377771211
28.05.06 6:23

+491377771201
28.05.06 16:27


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

hallo, habe soeben auch ein Anruf von 01377270054 auf O2 Netz bekommen.

Was kann man gegen solche Dreistigkeit tun?

Gruß Martina


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377270054

28.05.06
20.14 Uhr


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

D2

+491377270047
21.05.06 16:39

+491377771207
28.05.06 08:21

+491377771249
28.05.06 21:30


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

28.5.06

anruf auf o2 Nummer

0137 7771205


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

hatte heute auch 2 anrufe

0137 777 1223 um13:04
0137 727 0054 um 21:01

Netz ist O2


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377771235 am 28.05 um 21:31 Uhr (einmaliges Klingeln)

01377270054 am 28.05 um 13:56 Uhr (hab ich nur später auf dem Display gesehen)

auf O²-Netz

Habe nach diesen Nummern gegoogelt und bin auf dieses Forum gestossen. Man das wird ja schon zu einem echten Problem.

Habe natürlich nicht zurückgerufen, weil ich 
1. die 0137-XX erkannt habe und 
2. ich keine unbekannten Nummern zurückrufe.. (Wenn es wichtig wäre, rufen die schon zurück..  )

Trotzdem sch..., weil man denkt natürlich schon drüber nach, wer das war und woher die deine Nummer haben.... :-(


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

27.5.06, 20:44
01377771237 - habe leider zurückgerufen, weil ich im Dusel war :-(

Aus dem Bereich der 0137777... Nummern kommt ja gerade einiges zusammen.

Sauhunde...

Klaus


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,
bei mir sind erstmals 0173 Anrufe eingegangen

28.05.06, 21:31 -  0173 727005 Anruf über O2
28.05.06, 13:32 -  0173 777123 Anruf über O2

ich hoffe Ihr habt Erfolg bei der Verfolgung

Gruß JVO


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Habe auch heute 2 Anrufe erhalten:

1maliges Klingeln, übertragene Rufnummer +491377771239, 28.05.2006, 8:25 Uhr

1maliges Klingeln, übertragene Rufnummer +491377771237, 28.05.2006, 21:41 Uhr

Und letztens auch schon:
1maliges Klingeln, übertragene Rufnummer +491377661214, 22.05.2006, gegen 4 Uhr morgens

Sind alle an die Bundesnetzagentur mitgeteilt worden.

Frage mich, warum die Netzbetreiber (in meinem Fall O²) die überhaupt durchleiten. Macht nämlich als "Absender" nicht wirklich Sinn. Sprich: Wird zu 99 % sowieso nur zur Betrugsabsicht genutzt.

Grüße

Stefan Volkwein


----------



## Nicole (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

wurde zum ersten mal am

22.05 um 08.25 uhr von 01377270047

angerufen und heute

28.05 um 07.36 uhr 01377771223

28.05 um 19.27 Uhr 01377771239

bin bei e-plus


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

hallo an alle hier ...
werde zur zeit von der nummer: 0137 7777 12 03 täglich mind. zweimal angerufen .....
wobei diese xxx es immer nur einmal klingeln läßt ..... 
das besondere ist das sich die beiden letzten nummern pro anruf ändern ....
quasi aus 03 wird 04 ...  05 usw. ....
mein netz: D2
Uhrzeit: unterschiedlich aber mehrmals täglich !!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

ich habe erstmals 3 Lockanrufe bekommen von verschiedenen Nummern,kannte das bais heute gar nicht und habe diese nummern einfach mal "gegoggelt" un bin direkt fündig geworden.Habe zum Glück nicht zurückgerufen!!!! 

01377771207 um 12.00 Uhr
01377771239 um 20.56 Uhr
01377270054 um 12.14 Uhr

ins O2 netz

Gruß carmen


----------



## Grunz (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo zusammen,
habe heute 2x 0137er Anrufe erhalten:
1. Anruf
28.05.2006, 12:09
+491377771215

2. Anruf
28.05.2006, 21:33
+491377771245

Gruss Grunz


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo Leute!
Wurde heute am 28.05.2006 um 21.16Uhr von der Nummer 01377270054 angeklingelt und habe, da ich grundsätzlich keine unbekannten Nummern zurückrufe, nicht zurückgerufen. Aber ich habe mich gleich ins Netz gehangen und gesucht. So bin ich hier gelandet. Den Anbieter, der die Nummer vergibt, habe ich schon rausgefunden. Bei dem werde ich nun um dem Namen des Benutzers nachfragen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass man mir diesen nicht nennen wird. Sollte das so sein, werde ich dieses der Bundesnetzagentur melden. Diesen Anruf werde ich natürlich extra nochmal bei der Agentur melden, denn dieser war nicht der einzige Anruf. Wir müssen uns gegen diese Abzocke wehren. Leider sind die Möglichkeiten begrenzt. Aber die die möglich sind, sollten wir nutzen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Jürgen


----------



## dvill (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



> Frage mich, warum die Netzbetreiber (in meinem Fall O²) die überhaupt durchleiten. Macht nämlich als "Absender" nicht wirklich Sinn. Sprich: Wird zu 99 % sowieso nur zur Betrugsabsicht genutzt.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Stefan Volkwein


Das macht in der Tat keinen Sinn, aber [size=+1]Umsatz[/size] für beide Parteien, für die, die Lockrufe absetzen, und für die, die durchleiten und die Rechnung schreiben.

Das hört wahrscheinlich erst auf, wenn die Kunden ihren Mobilfunkbetreibern deutlich machen, dass sie die Duldung von Betrügern ungern sehen und zu einem Anbieter wechseln würden, der hier die technischen Filtermöglichkeiten zugunsten seiner Kunden nutzt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo, bei mir sind auch solche Anrufe eingegangen - mit der Nummer 01377771207!


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

am Sonntag den 28.05.2006 wurde ich gleich 2x von der Rufnummer
01377771209 belästigt. Früh am Morgen (Uhrzeit weiß ich leider nicht mehr, da ich die Nummer gleich gelöscht habe) und abends um 19.48


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377771207 am 28.05.2006 um 10:05
01377270054 am 28.05.2006 um 22:04

Netz ist Vodafone


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*Neue Lockrufnummern*

Es sind mal wieder neue Lockrufnummern unterwegs: 

0137-7771205
0137-7771245
0137-7270047

Die Firmen werden von mir entsprechend angeschrieben.

MfG


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Diese Seite ist der Wahn!
Daß sooooooo viele betroffen sind, hätte ich niemals geglaubt!
Kleinvieh macht eben auch Mist!! *grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*.

Macht weiter und wehrt euch!!

Ich bin auch wieder dabei:
28.05.2006 um 20:38, Nummer 0137 - 777 1235

Netz: D2(0172)


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377771249 am 28.5.2006 um 22.04 Uhr


----------



## Unregistriert Winfried (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137 7270054
0137 7771235


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hi,
mich haben sie nun auch öfters versucht anzurufen. hab mir schon gedacht, dass da was nicht stimmt, weil:

1. zu so blöden Zeiten ruft niemand an und....
2. so kurz angebimmelt, das ich garnicht erst ran gehen konnte!

01377270054 am 28.05.06 um 17.18
01377771207 am 28.05.06 um 12.09
01377661214 am 22.05.06 um 04.51

bin mal gespannt, was dabei raus kommt!!!
achja.....D1

würd mich freuen, wenn mal was dagegen unternommen wird.....

[.....]

_Mailadresse entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Heute 
01377771207  16:45  28.05.2006
01377270054  14:23  28.05.2006
01377771249  06:31  28.05.2006

Netz: O2

Wie kann man bei O2 die Nummern sperren ? Antwort bitte an 
[]


Vielen Dank !!!

*[Virenscanner: Mail-Adresse entfernt]*


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,

28.05.2006 um 21:42Uhr ein Ping-Anruf von der Nummer:

 +491377771241

angerufenes Netz war O2.

hat genau einmal geklingelt.


Laut Bundesnetzagentur ist der Rufnummernblock folgendem Anbieter zugeteil:

(0)137 760 bis (0)137 779
Tarifziffer: 7
Mabez-Typ: 3 (Anrufratenobergrenze gemäß AKNN-Spezifikation in Bel./sec / 1000 TelAs: 0,0033)

(0)137 777 zugeteilt Next ID technolgies GmbH


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377771243 28.5.2006 12.01
01377771215 28.5.2006 20.54

beide Eplus


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137 7771215
und
0137 7771239
(Uhrzeit habe ich nicht mehr, da Anrufliste gelöscht)


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377771245
28.5.06  8:25
und
013777771241
28.5.06 21:48

beides O2

PS: ein GLück hab ich erstmal nachgeguckt.Wärs beide Male die gleiche Nummer gewesen, hätt ich wahrscheinlich längst zurückgerufen.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137 7771217 am 28.05.2006 12:33
0137 7771207 am 28.05.2006 22:41
beides E+-Netz

Allmählich wird das lästig *grmbl


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137 7771207 am 28.05.2006 22:41

und vor ein paar tagen auch die 01377270054. Da habe ich leider zurückgerufen. *schäm*

Aber nun weiss ichs ja besser!

Mein Netz ist übrigens D1.

Soll man das nun an die Bundesnetzagentur melden?


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

hab noch eine vergessen.Hatte ich garnich mitbekommen.

01377270054
27.5.06  8:00
O2


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Gut das es diese Seite gibt, sonst hätte ich zurückgerufen....

Nr. 01377270054
Anruf am 27.05.06 um 23:05:49 Uhr
Netz: D1


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo ..Habe 2 Nummern die mich in T-D1 Netz plaqen. (nachts und früh, früh morgens werde Ich geweckt--klingelt immer nur Kurz) 

0137-7270047 
0137-77771241

Meine Tochter (o2) hat heute den Anruf von 

0137- 7270054

Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

bei mir waren es gerade:

+491377270054 am 28.05.2006 um 22:28 (leider hab ich versuch zurück zurufen, weil ich die masche noch nicht kannte)

und 
+491377771207 am 28.05.2006 um 22:38

beides jeweils im vodafone netz

muss man diese kosten überhaupt zahlen auf der rechnung?? viuelleicht kann mir ja da einer weiterhelfen, dachte immer, es muss angesagt werden, welche kosten anfallen, bevor man verbunden wird.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

zu dem beitrag oben: 

Uhrzeit... abends 22.30 ...nachts 2.00....morgens ca. 6.00....abends 17.30 aber immer am Wochenende 

Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hatte auch schon öfters solche Anrufe. 1x angeklingelt und weg.
01377270054 27.05. 11:01 Uhr D2
01377771237 28.05.  8:41 Uhr D2
01377771237 28.05.  8:42 Uhr D2
01377771217 28.05  22:36 Uhr D2
01377771217 28.05. 22:37 Uhr D2

Ich geh Grungsätzlich nicht ans Telefon wenn mich jemand anruft dessen Vorwahl mir völlig unbekannt ist.
Was kann man dagegen unternehmen? Anzeigen? Das nervt nämlich ganz schön.
Wäre dankbar für eine Antwort.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ..Habe 2 Nummern die mich in T-D1 Netz plaqen. (nachts und früh, früh morgens werde Ich geweckt--klingelt immer nur Kurz)
> 0137-7270047


Hier ist der "Anbieter" bereits bekannt und kann bei einer Strafanzeige erwähnt werden. Den vollen Namen kann ich aber nicht posten, den teilt Dir jedoch "Crystal medialog" gerne mit:
info(at)c m d l.de ( wobei (at)[email protected] und ohne leerzeichen)
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=148815&highlight=ciudad#post148815


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137-7771243 um 27.05. Mai 2006 um 23:54

und

28. Mai 2006, ca. 07.55 Uhr: 0137-7270054 auf vodafone, hab nicht zurückgerufen.

Ein User schreibt über diese Nummer:
...gehört zur 
Colt Telecom GmbH
Herriotstr. 4
60528 FFM

(hoffentlich stimmts)


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

*Handlungshinweise für Betroffene:
*http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150005#post150005

http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php

*Schnell Strafanzeige stellen und nicht erst auf die Antwort der Bundesnetzagentur warten!*


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hab in den letzten Tagen mehrere Lockanrufe bekommen. Hatte schon die Ahnung, dass es Lockanrufe sind: Nur einmal anläuten, dann sofort auflegen... Hab beim surfen diese Seite gefunden und finde es toll, dass ich hier die Bestätigung gefunden habe. Wollte nur einfach alle Nummern ins Netz stellen: 01377771241 01377270054 01377661214 Ich denke die wechseln sowieso einfach alle Nummern durch.
Viel Glück allen
Heliamus


----------



## FlorianT (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,

wie ich heute leider lernen musste, bin ich höchstwahrscheinlich Opfer von 0137-Lockrufen geworden. Ich habe (Sonntag, 28. Mai 2006) mehrere Anrufe von der Nummer +49137-7771211 erhalten. Mein Telefon klingelte jeweils nur 1x und die Gegenstelle legte sofort auf. Beim Versuch zurückzurufen wurde ebenfalls sofort aufgelegt. Bei der Bundesnetzagentur habe ich erfahren, dass diese Nummer unter dem Namen der Firma "Next ID technolgies GmbH " registriert ist.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				FlorianT schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wie ich heute leider lernen musste, bin ich höchstwahrscheinlich Opfer von 0137-Lockrufen geworden. Ich habe (Sonntag, 28. Mai 2006) mehrere Anrufe von der Nummer +49137-7771211 erhalten. Mein Telefon klingelte jeweils nur 1x und die Gegenstelle legte sofort auf. Beim Versuch zurückzurufen wurde ebenfalls sofort aufgelegt. Bei der Bundesnetzagentur habe ich erfahren, dass diese Nummer unter dem Namen der Firma "Next ID technolgies GmbH " registriert ist.


Die Beschwerde dort ist ein erster Schritt. Die Mehrwertsparte der Freenet hat die Nummer aber sicher weiter vermietet. Da sollten morgen mal ein paar Medienleute nachfragen...

Dich bitte ich um Beachtung dieses Beitrags:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150005#post150005

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



> Ich denke die wechseln sowieso einfach alle Nummern durch.


 Das stimmt. Trotzdem helfen Beschwerden und Aufforderungen zur Sperrung der Nummern, das Ausmass des Spams deutlich zu machen.
Einzige Handlungsmöglichkeit mit Effekt sind Strafanzeigen. Grund: Dadurch ergibt sich bei vorhandenem Arbeitswillen der Staatsanwaltschaft die Möglichkeit, *die Gelder einzufrieren*. Nur das trifft die Jungs...

Das geld kann man sich schon wieder zu holen (oder erst gar nicht zu zahlen) versuchen. Ist aber bei Handies oft schwer, wenn kein Einzelverbindungsnachweis vorhanden (oder erstellbar?) ist.

Frage ans Plenum: Ist es sinnvoll, beim Provider klar zu sagen "Ich zahle das nicht, schickt mir einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis?" (so wie bei Dialern?)

Für Dich wie für alle:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150005#post150005


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ich denke die Wechseln die Nummern immer wieder durch, nehmen immer wieder neue, so wars ja auch bei mir. Einfach ignorieren


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Habe hier gleich zwei Lockrufnummernpaare, kommen immer im Duo hintereinander: 

01377771207
01377771215

01377661212
01377661202

Gruß
hal


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke die Wechseln die Nummern immer wieder durch, nehmen immer wieder neue, so wars ja auch bei mir. Einfach ignorieren





> *Was kann ich als Opfer eines Lockanrufs unternehmen?*
> Die schlechteste Lösung ist zweifellos, gar nichts zu unternehmen.


http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php


----------



## FlorianF (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Bin heute ein zweites mal belästigt worden (vorher noch nie, obwohl ich seit ca. 10 Jahren D1 habe):

01377771211

Habe aus diesem Forum gelernt und diesmal nicht zurückgerufen. Meldung an Bundesnetzagentur ist erfolgt.


----------



## Fifty (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Heute
> 01377771207  16:45  28.05.2006
> 01377270054  14:23  28.05.2006
> 01377771249  06:31  28.05.2006
> ...



Wie das bei O2 geht weiss ich jetzt nicht. Bei E-Plus ging das schnell und unbürokratisch per E-Mail. Oder du rufst an und lässt die Nummern Vorwahl 0137 sperren. Das bedeutet aber nur, dass man selbst mit dem Handy nicht zurückrufen kann. Also erst aufs Display gucken, erst dann annehmen.Link von hier hab ich auch gemailt..Die sollten ruhig mal hier reinschauen.Schliesslich leiten die das Geld weiter.....Denk ich mal. Berichtigt mich falls ich daneben liege...
Karin


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Vodafone

28.05.06 22:52
0137 7771235

28.05.06 08:50
0137 7771225

12.05.06 19:43
0137 77661212


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

- 0137 7270054
- 09:49 am 27.05.2006
- d1

und

- 0137 7771217
- 23:05 am 28.05.2006
- d1


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> - 0137 7270054
> - 09:49 am 27.05.2006
> - d1
> 
> ...


hier lesen & handeln
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150005#post150005


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



> 12.05.06 19:43
> 0137 77661212


?
01377661212 ? Das wäre Versatel.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377771241
22:13 - 28.5.2006
e-plus


----------



## Mara (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Auch ich habe heute abend einen Anruf einer 0137-Nr. bekommen:
       0137 7771237 
Kann man denn gegen diese Anrufe gar nichts unternehmen?
Heute morgen hatte mich diese Nummer - Sonntag - um kurz nach
3.00Uhr morgens aus dem Bett geschmissen.
Mara


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Mara schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man denn gegen diese Anrufe gar nichts unternehmen?


Man könnte den Kopf etwa 20° (von Deinem Beitrag aus) nach oben heben und dort lesen und klicken 

oder hier 
auf die blaue Schrift klicken (und dann lesen und handeln)


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137-7771221, 28.05.06 um 23:04
0137-7270054, 28.05.06 um 11:35
0137-7771245, 28.05.06 um 08:59
0137-7771245, 27.05.06 um 20:52

D2-Netz

Legt ihnen das Handwerk.
Es nervt.


----------



## maman50 (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Diese Gauner!
Ich hatte heute, am 28.05.2006, mit
0137 7771222 um 12:38 Uhr -  und
0137 7771221 um 22:58 Uhr das zweifelhafte Vergnügen!


----------



## Unregistriert-Sarah (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

8:52 – 01377771237 
15:22 – 01377270054 
23:02 - 01377771207
Netz: o²


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> 0137-7771221, 28.05.06 um 23:04
> 0137-7270054, 28.05.06 um 11:35
> 0137-7771245, 28.05.06 um 08:59
> 0137-7771245, 27.05.06 um 20:52
> ...


 Leg Du ihnen das handwerk. Es nervt. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150005#post150005


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hey Aka Aka,soll man nur den Bescwerdebrief schreiben wenn man zurück gerufen hat,oder macht es auch so einen Sinn?
Gruß Mario


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Aka Aka,soll man nur den Bescwerdebrief schreiben wenn man zurück gerufen hat,oder macht es auch so einen Sinn?
> Gruß Mario


Macht auch so Sinn. Anruf mit 0137 im Display ist *immer* Missbrauch. Kann auch als Betrugsversuch verfolgt werden. Am besten mit Displayfoto...
siehe
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150005#post150005


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377771207
21.11 uhr
e-plus


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

22.05.2006 10.48Uhr 01377270047
28.05.2006 08.32Uhr 01377771243
28.05.2006 22.04Uhr 01377771237
Mein Netz 02, aber mit ner alten ePlus-Nr.

So langsam werden die aufdringlich...  
Mail an bnetza.de geht auch gleich raus... 
Zum Glück nicht zurück gerufen


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

gestern abend:
01377270054

Bin darauf hereingefallen und habe zurückgerufen. :-(


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

O.K. 
dann sage Ich mal Danke.
Werde diese Nummern im Falle einer erneuten Kontaktierung mit 
dem email Beschwerdebrief an die zuständige Adresse senden.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ich hatte die Freude gleich zwei mal:
am 28.Mai von den Nummern
0137 777 1215
0137 777 1229
im Vodavone Netz 0173 2738xxx
bin natürlich auch gleich zwei mal drauf `reingefallen


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe heute 28.06.2006 gleich drei Anrufe bekommen.
Nach dem 2. Anruf hab ich zurückgerufen, da die Nummer ähnlich war wie die erste. Da kam auch nur eine Bandansage " Vielen Dank, auf Wiederhören" oder so.
Hier die Nummern und Zeiten:
12:10  +491377771237
16:54  +4913777270054
21:28  +491377771203

Mein Netz ist Vodafone D2.

Die Meldung an die Bundesnetzagentur geht auch noch raus und die Anzeige auch. Die Kohle wird wohl weg sein, da ich meine Rechnungen abbuchen lasse.

Gruß, Bodo.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137/7771223 am 28.06.2006 auf D2
0137/7270054 am 26.05.2006 auf D2

Die zweite Nummer kommt ja schon häufiger vor.

Gibt es Richtlinien für bnetza.de wann Sie reagieren muss oder handelt es sich um eine typische Behörde?


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> 0137/7771223 am 28.06.2006 auf D2
> 0137/7270054 am 26.05.2006 auf D2
> Die zweite Nummer kommt ja schon häufiger vor.
> Gibt es Richtlinien für bnetza.de wann Sie reagieren muss oder handelt es sich um eine typische Behörde?


Wenn Du schon so süffisant fragst: Mir kommt die Bundesnetzagentur vor wie eine Politesse, die durch die Straße geht. Dann zeigt ihr jemand ein Auto, das in der Feuerwehrzufahrt steht. Daraufhin schreibt die Politesse das Auto auf, kriegt den Halter raus, ruft dort an und sagt "Sie dürfen da nicht parken". Am nächsten Tag kommt der gleiche Wagen, steht in der gleichen Feuerwehrzufahrt, die Politesse kommt wieder, wieder zeigt ihr jemand das Auto und schimpft "Der stand doch gestern schon da, wann tun sie endlich was?". Darauf sagt dann die Politesse: "Der stand da gestern schon, das stimmt, aber da hatte er einen anderen Kilometerstand".


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Lockanruf am 28.05.06
Uhrzeit: 21:37
Nummer: 01377771235
Netz: Vodafone D2


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

auch mich hats erwischt:

28.05.06, 8.31   Uhr  Anruf von 0137/7771247

28.05.06  21.54 Uhr Anruf  von 0137/7771205

über mein Handy 02-Netz

Meldung an Netzagentur ist raus!

Gruß Micha


----------



## firefoxfan (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

+491377771249  28.05.2006 22:57  D1 

nicht zurückgerufen

Beschwerde an BNETZA geht heute raus, mit Bitte, an die Staatsanwaltschaft zu übergeben.

ebenso ein Schreiben an Next ID


----------



## Stalker2002 (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				firefoxfan schrieb:
			
		

> Beschwerde an BNETZA geht heute raus, mit Bitte, an die Staatsanwaltschaft zu übergeben.


Bitte im Anschrieb ruhig *direkt* "TKG §67.3 (Befugnisse der Regulierungsbehörde): "Die Regulierungsbehörde teilt Tatsachen, die den Verdacht einer Straftat oder einer Ordnungswidrigkeit begründen, der Staatsanwaltschaft oder der Verwaltungsbehörde mit."" erwähnen.
Mal schauen, wie die sich dann drehen und winden wollen...

MfG
L.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,
habe am 25.5. einen Anruf bekommen von der Nummer 01377661215. Uhrzeit 18.12 h.. D2- Netz 0173. War zum Glük misstrauisch und hab mich jetzt hier malumgeschaut. werde dies jetzt auch der Bna melden.
Gruß0 Lars.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137 777 1239   28.5.06  15.28 Uhr
0137 777 1247   27.5.06  23.21 Uhr

Netz: O2

Ich habe zwar nie zurück gerufen (tu ich bei unbekannten Nummern grundsätzlich nicht!), aber es NERVT gewaltig. 

Denn auch bei meinem Mann klingelte am Sonntag 2 mal das Handy (auch 02, genaue Nummer weiß ich grad nicht) - einmal davon vor 8 Uhr morgens und riss uns aus dem Tiefschlaf. Ich bin echt sauer... Sonntags, 7.45 Uhr... Nicht zu fassen...

LG

Natalie


----------



## Artorius (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137 7771235
28.5 21:05   EPlus

0137 7771243
28.5  12_04   EPlus

0137 7379976389
5.3  10,54  EPlus

auf O2 waren es sicher auch einige keine Ahnung mehr wann..


----------



## Thom (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137-7771245

Samstag 10 Uhr

Wo kann ich herausfinden wer dahinter steckt?


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Bereits gemeldet an '[email protected]':

0137-7771247 28.05.06 23.37
0137-7771201 28.05.06 12.46
Betreiber: Next ID technologies GmbH, Hamburg

an meine E-plus-Nummer - hab meiner Tochter gerade gezeigt, was dahinter steckt.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Thom schrieb:
			
		

> 0137-7771245
> 
> Samstag 10 Uhr
> 
> Wo kann ich herausfinden wer dahinter steckt?



Hier:
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni...7,0/_ss37/Liste_der_Zuteilungsnehmer_191.html


----------



## Zametzer (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137 7270054     29.05.06  7.30
0137 7771202
0137 77040157


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137 777 12 21 am 27.05.06 um 11:08


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137 707 339 47 67 am 30.04.06 um 13:54


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

+491377270054 heute morgen 07:03 erhalten unverschämtheit


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Datum: 29.05.2005
Zeit: 8:33 Uhr
Nr. 0137/7270054
Mein Netz: O2


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,

ich werde auf meinem Mobiltelefon seit dem 12.05.2006 mehrmals von Lockanrufen belästigt.
Die folgende Nummer wurden dabei angezeigt:

Datum: 28.05.2006,
Uhrzeit: 23:14,
Nummer: 0137 - 77771217,
Netz: Vodafone

Andere Anrufe hatten die ähnliche Nummer: 0137 - 7777...

Ich hoffe, dass gegen diesen Missbrauch etwas unternommen werden kann!

viele Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Moin,

bin im D1-Netz und habe am:
21.05.2006, 17.50 h, von der TelNr. +491377270047 einen Anruf erhalten. Da ich dachte es wäre meine Frau, habe ich die Wiederwahl gedrückt - ohne auf die Nr. zu schauen - und habe nur noch gehört 'Danke für Ihren Anruf'
28.05.2006, 19.01 h, Anruf on +491377771247 - ich habe keine Wiederwahl gedrückt.
Über letztere Nummer habe ich bisher nichts im Netzt gefunden.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Gestern ein Anruf von 01377771241. Ich bin bei Easymobile.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Datum: 29.05.2006
Zeit: 8:57 Uhr
Nr. 01377270054
Mein Netz: t-D1


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Datum: 26.5.2006
Uhrzeit: 19.36 Uhr
Telefonnummer: 01377270054
Netz: D1


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137-7270054
09.00
D2


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Datum: 29.05.2006
Uhrzeit: 8:08
Netz: D1
Nummer: +491377270054


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Biete auch einen 
Lockanruf 01377270054
28. Mai 06
23.22 Uhr

Hab wg unbekannter Nummer nicht geantwortet und heute im web geschaut. 
Monika


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

bin auch der nr 0137 727 00 54 auf den leim gegangen 3x angerufen (schei....).habs erst gemerkt als sich eine computerstimme bedankte.komme aber leider nicht auf die seite der bundesagentur ( rufnummernspam(a)bnetza.de ? ).
hab mein tel. durchforstet und noch eine gefunden (zum meinem glück, habe ich dort nicht zurückgerufen).hier die nummern:

1 nr.:0137 777 12 41    27.05.06 1x  und 28.05.06 gleich 3x immer ca.17:00uhr
2 nr.:0137 77270054    29.05.06  1x  8:31uhr

alles im o2-netz


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo
an zwei aufeinanderfolgenden Tagen Sonntag mittag u. heute morgen. Den von Sonntag hbe ich aus d. Anrufliste gelöscht gelöscht. 
heute:

-01377270054
-29.05.2006
-O2-Netz


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nummer: 01377771247
Datum: 28.05.2006
Zeit: 19:51
Netz: O2

Nummer: 01377771215
Datum: 28.05.2006
Zeit: 07:48
Netz: O2

Wird umgehend an rufnummernspam(a)bnetza.de gesendet!

MfG


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137-7270047 (21.05.06, 12:29 Uhr)
0137-7771211 (28.05.06, 14:39 Uhr)

0177-xxxxxxx


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Datum: 28.05.2006
Uhrzeit: 22:25
Netz: D1
Nummer: +491377270054


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Datum: 29.05.2006
Uhrzeit: 9:25
Netz: O2
Nummer: +491377270054


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Kann die Nummern nennen:

+491377771237
+491377270054
+491377771217

mfgtw


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377270054  29.05.2006 09:20Uhr
01377771203 28.05.2006  15:38Uhr

T-Mobile D


Kann mir jemand sagen was ich jetzt zu erwarten habe? Habe beide Nr. zurückgerufen. >Auf beiden ging ne Ansage: ''Vielen Dank für Ihre Teilnahme.''Was hat das zu bedeuten?


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

T-Mobile:

0137 7771205
28.05.06 20:12

0137 7270054
29.05.06 10:14


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377270054 
29.Mai 2006 um 10:17Uhr auf D1 (Debitel)


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Heute 29.5. um 9.04 Lockruf erhalten von 01377270054 auf D2


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

United your power.

Ich hoffe nur, es hilft auch mal?!

Ich hab hier auch noch so ne fiese Nummer:

0137 - 7771235 am 28.05.2006 um 20:38

D2 (0172...)


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137 7270054  29.5.06 10:25   5 sek. klingeln
0137 7771201  28.5.06 15:45   1 sek. klingeln
0137 7771203  28.5.06 06:07   2 sek. klingeln


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Habe ebenfalls Lockanruf von 0137 7270054 
auf Vodafone-Handy heute um 08.53 Uhr erhalten.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> 0137 7270054  29.5.06 10:25   5 sek. klingeln
> 0137 7771201  28.5.06 15:45   1 sek. klingeln
> 0137 7771203  28.5.06 06:07   2 sek. klingeln



sorry: auf D2


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

via vodafone am
28.05.06 10:32
01377771223
und um 14:30
01377771235


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*Reaktionen/Werdegang bei 0137 Lockrufen*

Hallo.

Vielleicht kann mir ja Jemand hier helfen und Licht ins Dunkel bringen. 

Ich habe am Sa. gegen 16:10 einen (wie ich mittlerweile herausgrfunden habe) Lockanruf von der Nummer 0137 7771229 erhalten. Da ich in 5 Jahren als Handynutzer noch nie so einen Anruf erhalten habe und schlichtweg gepennt habe, habe ich den 'Anruf in Abwesenheit' erwiedert (gleich zweimal, da ich durch einen Piepton mit einem fehlenden Verbindungsaufbau rechnete). 

Auf www.dialerschutz.de wurden folgende Maßnahmen beschrieben:
1. Vorfall der Bundesnetzagentur melden
2. Beschweren Sie sich dann schriftlich oder per Mail bei dem zuständigen Unternehmen 
3. Erstatten Sie Strafanzeige
4. Verweigern Sie die Bezahlung 

So weit, so gut. Ich habe dazu aber noch ein paar Fragen und hoffe, hier Antworten zu bekommen...

Zu 1: Kein Problem, ist ja schnell gemacht.
Zu 2: Ist schon etwas schwieriger, da die entsprechende Firma (scheinbar) eine Briefkastenfirma (wen wundert es). Auf der Webseite ist keine Faxnummer und keine Emailadresse angegeben und sämtlicher Kontakt soll nur über Formulareingabe erfolgen. Somit hätte ich keinen Nachweis über die gesendete Beschwerde. Bei einem Brief hätte ich diesen Nachweis jedoch auch nur bei einem Einschreiben mit Rückschein.
Zu 3: Wollte ich mir erstmal vorbehalten.
Zu 4: Ich habe mich bei meinem Provider über die Prozedur erkundigt, habe jetzt aber noch ein paar Fragen. Da die Telefonrechnungen abgebucht werden, müßte ich diese Abbuchung bei meiner Bank widerrufen und den unstrittigen Betrag überweisen. Jetzt meine Frage: Ziel dieser Aktion soll natürlich der Spammailer sein, handel ich mir mit der Verweigerung nicht aber Ärger mit meinem Netzbetreiber ein? Kann mir Jemand erklaren, wie der grundsätzliche Werdegang ist? 

Wenn ich die Rechnung meines Providers widerrufe, zaht dieser dem 0137 Dialer die Gebühren (in diesem Fall hätte ich ja Stress mit dem Provider, was nicht Ziel ist) oder nicht (Was das Dialer-Unternehmen treffen würde und mein Ziel wär)?

Grundsätzlich entstehen mir wahrscheinlich mehr Kosten, als wenn ich einfach nichts machen würde. Irgendwo geht es mir um das Prinzip, wüßte aber gerne vorher, worauf ich mich einlaße / womit ich zu rechnen habe, bevor ich jetzt tätig werde. 

Ich hoffe auf schnelle Antwort/Erfahrungen

Gruss
H.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Reaktionen/Werdegang bei 0137 Lockrufen*

Mist, ins falsche Thema gerutscht, wenn möglich, bitte verschieben.

Gruss
H.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Heute 29.5. um 9.04 Lockruf erhalten von 01377270054 auf D2 
am  28.5.06 um 19:28 von 01377771241
am  28.5.06 um 07:35 von 01377771211
am  28.5.06 um 07:36 von 01377771211

alles D2

das nervt!


----------



## markus14 (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hatte zwei Lockanrufe am 28.5.2006

(0)137 777 1217
zugeteilt Next ID technolgies GmbH

Gruss Markus


----------



## markus14 (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Habe festgestellt, das ich letzte Woche auch schon vollgemüllt wurde (auf vodafone) 

0137 7270047

=> 21.5.06


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Rufnummer: 01377270054
D1 - Netz (O2)
Uhrzeit: 10:05

Rückrufansage: "Vielen Dank und auf Wiederhören"

:-(


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Rufnummer: 01377270054
D1 - Netz (T-D1)
Uhrzeit: 19:19
Tag: Sonntag

Rückrufansage: "Vielen Dank und auf Wiederhören"


----------



## flospi (29 Mai 2006)

*0137-7771245 auf O²*

Hallo zusammen,

bin seit Mittwoch 4 oder 5 mal von der 0137-7771245 genervt worden. Habe aber natürlich nicht zurück gerufen. Kann ich außer der Mail an die BNA noch etwas dagegen unternehmen??

lg flospi


----------



## neu (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Am Montag, 29. Mai 2006, ca. 10:58 MESZ ein Anruf von -49 137 727 0054 auf das t-mobile Netz 0170.....

g. Hogen


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

habe am 29.05.2006 noch von 2 weiteren 0137-Nummern Lockanrufe erhalten:
0317 777 1225
0137 777 1247


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

29.05.2006 11:08
+491377270054
 Hab abgehoben es gab einen kurzen ton, und dann war die verbindung zuende.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

+491377270054
29.05.2006: 11.15h
auf Vodafone

Gruß aus Frankfurt


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Anrufe im D2-Netz:

+491377771249, 28.05.06, 22.47h

+491377771229, 28.05.06, 12.33h

+491377270054, 27.05.06, 07.45h


----------



## Silko (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Anruf von 01377270054
am 29.05.2006 um 11,42h


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Uhrzeit 11:32
Netz: 02
Tel: +491377270054


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Am 28.5.06 um 14:19 auf meinem D2-Handy Anruf von +49 1377270054  erhalten und dummerweise 2x zurückgerufen, da ich beim 1.mal die Ansage "Vielen Dank" nicht mitbekam.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Anruf am 26. Mai   durch   +49  1377270054    auf   Handy  D1 Netz.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

ich erhielt folgende lockanrufe:

die bereits genannte nummer 01377771207 am 28.05.06 um 17:02
und neu 01377771209 am 28.05.06 um 06:38
beides bei O2


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377270054 am 29.mai 2006 um 11:45 

01377771207 am 28. Mai2006 um 13:11

01377661214 am 22. Mai2006 um 05:11


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> 01377270054 am 29.mai 2006 um 11:45
> 
> 01377771207 am 28. Mai2006 um 13:11
> 
> 01377661214 am 22. Mai2006 um 05:11



Netz vergessen
auf Vodafone D2


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137 777 1229 am 28.05., 14.45 uhr und vorher auch schonmal
0137 727 0054 am 29.05., 11.19 uhr,
auf O2, nach dem 3.mal hab ich zurückgerufen. ich kannte den mist bisher noch nicht.....


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Habe letztes Wochenende gleich 2x Anrufe bekommen.

01377270054 - 27.05.2006, 18:07h

01377771205 - 28.05.2006, 22:09


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Habe letztes Wochenende gleich 2x Anrufe bekommen.
> 
> 01377270054 - 27.05.2006, 18:07h
> 
> 01377771205 - 28.05.2006, 22:09



Netzvergessen 

o2!


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,
ich hatte am Wochenende auch drei dieser Anrufe:
0137 7771239
0137 7771203
0137 7270054

Ich habe heute Morgen bei der Polizei eine Strafanzeige gestellt. Ich kann nur jedem sagen: "Macht es auch so", denn nur so können diese Betrüger zur Strecke gebracht werden. 
Zusätzlich habe ich die Nummern der Bundesnetzagentur per E-Mail gemeldet:
[email protected]
Bei der Polizei war das ganze schon bekannt, aber je mehr Geschädigte sich melden, um so besser kann man für den Fall, dass die Verbrecher geschnappt werden, reagieren.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,

ich bekomme seit ca. einer Woche in unregelmäßigen Abständen Anrufe auf meine Handy - E-Plus-Netz - bei denen es sich offensichtlich unm Lockanrufe handelt.
Die Anrufe erfolgen zwischen 23 und 6 Uhr und es klingelt genau 1 mal.

Die Rufnummer lautet: 0137-7771207

Der letzte Anruf erfolgte am 27.05.2006 um 23.56 Uhr.

Wie ich nun erfahren muss, bin ich nicht der einzige Betroffene.

Mit besten Grüßen
Sven


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377270054
heute 29.05.06 um 10:36


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> 01377270054
> heute 29.05.06 um 10:36




sorry hatte ich vergessen: D1


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

- die genaue 0137-Nummer: 00491377270054 (hat nur 2x geklingelt)
- die Uhrzeit des Anrufs: 29/05/06 um 12:12Uhr
- das betroffene Mobilfunknetz: D1


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

00491377771237 - 28.05. 22:41

00491377771247 - 28.05. 08:45

ich bin im D2-netz


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

auch mich nerft es....

137 7771247 28.05. 22:18
137 7771207 28.05. 12:25
137 7270054 28.05. 09:46 (mitten in der Nacht! } )


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,
habe zwei anrufe bekommen
+491377070110
27.05.2006 23:**

und

+491377270054
28.05.06 23:23

O2

ich habe zuruck angerufen, die Ansage war kurz
Danke, aufwiederhoeren.

yy


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,

folgende Nummer bei mir:

0137 7771223

28.05.2006 - 11:36 Uhr
28.05.2006 - 19:34 Uhr


Wahrscheinlich wurde das hier schon erwähnt, aber über 200 Seiten durchlesen ist mir zuviel  :
Das Seltsame an der Sache ist, dass das handy erst garnicht klingelt. Saß in beiden Fällen direkt nebendran und hab erst später die Anrufe entdeckt.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> folgende Nummer bei mir:
> 
> ...



Ich vergass zu erwähnen: 
E-plus Netz


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

+491377270054
Am 29.05.2006 um 12.01uhr
im VodafoneD2 Netz!
[......]

_Aufruf wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt! MOD/BR_


----------



## Meik (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Datum: 28.05.2006
Uhrzeit: 16:42

Nummer: +49 137 7771215

Netz: O2



Datum: 29.05.2006
Uhrzeit: 12:03

Nummer: +49 137 7270054

Netz: O2


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Datum: 29.05.2006
Uhrzeit: 12:47

Nummer: +49 137 7270054

Netz: O2


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Habe gestern über Vodafone Netz drei Anrufe bekommen:

0137 7270054 am 28.05. um 22:54
0137 7771221 am 28.05. um 17:25
0137 7771217 am 28.05 um 11:09


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

und wieder 

O2 Netz +491377270054     29.05.2006  13:15


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ping-Anrufe im Vodafone-Netz:

01377771249	27.05.2006	21:10
01377771225	28.05.2006	09:02
01377771201	28.05.2006	23:30


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Bin mehrfach angerufen worden:

27.5.2006 // 6:04 Uhr


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377270054 29.05.2006 12:13 und
01377771249 29.05.2006 09:48

einmal nur einmal gebimmelt das zweite mal garnicht


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nummer: 0137-7771203
Datum:   27.05.2006 - 23.01h
Netz: 02

Nummer: 0137-7771229
Datum:   28.05.2006 - 14.38h
Netz: 02

Nummer: 0137-7270054
Datum:   29.05.2006 - 13.19h
Netz: 02


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nummer: 0137-7771203
Datum:   27.05.2006 - 23.01h
Netz: 02

Nummer: 0137-7771229
Datum:   28.05.2006 - 14.38h
Netz: 02

Nummer: 0137-7270054
Datum:   29.05.2006 - 13.19h
Netz: 02


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nr: 0137 7270054
D1
29.5.06
13:20


----------



## Fresie (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Tel:01377270054
D1
29.05.2006 13:13 Uhr und 10:15 Uhr

Es kam folgende  weibliche Antwort:
Vielen Dank und Wiederhören


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Datum: 29.05.06 
Uhrzeit: 12:34
Nummer :01377270054 
Netz: D1.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Anrufe mit 1x Klingeln lassen:

28.5. 23.35 Uhr Anruf von 0137 7771241
29.5. 13:25 Uhr Anruf von 0137 7270054


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

+491377771245
O2
28.5.2006 8.06 - nur 1x geklingt, habe nicht angenommen -

+491377771207
O2
28.5.2006 20.48 - nur 1x geklingt, habe nicht angenommen -


----------



## Stefan Schreiber (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

+491377270054
D1
29.5.2006, nur ein Klingelzeichen, nicht abgenommen.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

+491377771241
D2 (Vodafone)
28.5.2006 11.39

+491377771247
D2 (Vodafone)
28.5.2006 19.44

Beide Anrufe habe ich nicht gehört; evtl. gar nicht geklingelt


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Anrufe in Abwesenheit

0137 7270054 am 28.05.06 20.51
0137 7771237 am 28.05.06 22.21


----------



## Frankyboy (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

HAtte am 

28.05.2006 06:38 -> 0137 - 7771247
29.05.2006 13:12 -> 0137 - 7270054

unerwünschte anrufe


----------



## Mike_B (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hall zusammen,

2 Anrufe:
0137 7771201 am 28.05.2006 um 07:30:41

0137 7771247 am 28.05.2006 um 19:12:33

Beste Grüße

Mike


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377270054
29.05.2006 um 12:47 Uhr

leider über die Freisprechanlage angenommen :-(


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Nr: 0137 7270054
> D1
> 29.5.06
> 13:20


Ich bin von der Nr. +491377270054 angerufen worden. 
Da ich nicht schnell genug zum Handy greifen konnte, habe ich 2 mal zurückgerufen und war erst irritiert, nachdem nach einem sehr kurzen "Herzlichen Dank" aufgelegt wurde.
Ich werde Strafanzeige erstatten.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Nr: 0137 7270054
> D1
> 29.5.06
> 13:20


Ich bin von der Nr. +491377270054 heute um 10.37 Uhr angerufen worden. 
Da ich nicht schnell genug zum Handy greifen konnte, habe ich 2 mal zurückgerufen und war erst irritiert, nachdem nach einem sehr kurzen "Herzlichen Dank" aufgelegt wurde.
Ich werde Strafanzeige erstatten.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

3 Anrufe in Abwesenheit (2-3 Sekunden klingeln), bin bei der Nummer sofort misstrauisch geworden und hab nicht zurückgerufen. Jetzt im Netz informiert, hier gelandet und Beschwerde bei der BNetzA eingereicht!!!

Mein Netz:
O2

Die Nummern:
28.5.06/12:37 +491377771205
28.5.06/22:56 +491377771247
29.5.06/13:35 +491377270054


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo zum Thema unerwünschte Anrufe 

Hier hat es einmal geklingelt:
01377270054  um  23.25 Uhr  27.05.2006

Dieser geschah in Abwesenheit:
01377771249   um  17.01 Uhr  27.05.2006

auf D2

Beste Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137 777 12 05     28.05.2006     10.23 Uhr

0137 727 00 54     29.05.2006     13.56 Uhr

Mobilfunknetz:      O2    E-Netz


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Anruf von 01377270054
Datum: 29.05.2006 Uhrzeit: 14:04
D1 Netz (T-Mobile)

Vorfall wurde an Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Habe heute ebenfalls einen Anruf aufs Handy bekommen und leider zu spät geschaltet!

Beim Rückruf war nur eine weibliche AB-Stimme mit dem Text:

>>> Vielen Dank für Ihren Anruf!!! - "Peepton" - Leitung getrennt! <<<

>>> +491377270054 <<<

Zeit:  29.06.2006 - 13:14:40Uhr
Netz: Telekom D1

Hoffe das andere nicht auch noch darauf hereinfallen und den Leuten schnell das Handwerk gelegt wird!

MFG S.H.


----------



## Susina (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Auch mich ereilte das Schicksal, und da ich ganz schlau sein wollte, habe ich mit unterdrückter Nummer angerufen, da ich eher dachte, es handelt sich um einen Verrückten...


0137-7270054
20:56 Uhr am 28.5.
O2

und
0137-7771201
9:21 Uhr am 28.5.
02

Was kann ich jetzt tun?


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo ich wurde heut mittag auch angufen (+491377270054) und ich depp habe zurückgerufen.
Was kostet mich der spaß?

GRUß Jin


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ich wurde heut mittag auch angufen (+491377270054) und ich depp habe zurückgerufen.
> Was kostet mich der spaß?
> 
> GRUß Jin



Einen Euro, grob gerechnet.

Ich wurde auch angerufen, Email an die Netzagentur ging sofort raus.
uli_w


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Und nochmal die nummer 
0137 7270054
gestern 28.5. 20:32 
ins O2 Netz

ist wohl mal wieder ein Grossangriff im Gange .....


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

seit gestern morgen wurde ich zweimal von 0137er Nummern angerufen:
1) 28.05.06 08:08:44 0137 7771203
2) 28.05.06 20:59:20 0137 7771241
Netz: O2


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Am 29.05.2006  9.18 Uhr Lockanruf von 01377270054
erhalten.
Am20.05.2006   7.31 Uhr Lockanruf von 01377661214
erhalten.
Ist denn in Deutschland kein System und keine Behörde in der Lage diesen Betrug zu unterbinden.
Oder verdienen von denen so manche noch daran ?


----------



## Zonki (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Letze Woche gleich 2 dieser Anrufe erhalten.

01377771235 am 28.05.2006 um 10:48 Uhr und
01377771205 am 28.05.2006 um 16:21 Uhr.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

und wieder einer:
Anruf am 29.05.2006 14:35 von 01377270054
D1-Netz


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137-7771207
gestern abend gg. 22.00 Uhr.


----------



## Unregistriert (Florian) (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Bei mir waren es am Wochenende 3 Anrufe:
27.05.2006    11:14    O2 [via KPN (Holland)]    +49137 7270054
28.05.2006    06:32    O2 [via KPN (Holland)]    +49137 7771235
28.05.2006    16:49    O2 [via KPN (Holland)]    +49137 7771215

Das hier hab ich dazu bei http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de gefunden:
(0)137 727 zugeteilt Colt Telecom GmbH
(0)137 777 zugeteilt Next ID technolgies GmbH 
Viele Grüße,
Florian


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377270054
29.05.06 11:18:53
D1


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Biete 29.05.2006
0137-7270054
13:49
vodafone


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

+491377771247 28.05. 22:43
+491377270054 28.05. 10:10
+491377771249 28.05. 08:46

auf O2-netz

Nicht nur, dass die versuchen einem das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen, die versuchen es auch noch Sonntags um viertel vor 9 wenn ich eigentlich schlafen will.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Nummer: +49 137 7 270054

Datum: 29.05.2006
Uhrzeit: 15:05


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

am 29.05 um 13:26:26 Anruf von: 01377270054

 das Netz: O2

Rückfragen: [email protected]

_email-addi gelöscht siehe NUB _


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

+491377270054 28.05. 22:31
D1


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377270054
Falls die Nummer, wie ich ja bisher nur vermute, tatsächlich von Colt an Crystal vermietet wurde, dann hat Crystal davon inzwischen Kenntnis (mail vom Freitag abend). Die müssten aber (laut deren Angaben)  die Sperrung der Nummer erst bei Colt beantragen. 

Um all diese Fragen zu klären *bitte ich inständigst darum, kurz zusammen zu schreiben, was passiert ist (wenns geht mit Foto vom Handydisplay) und das ganze per mail an die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft zu schicken!*

(Da genügend Beschwerden bei Bundesnetzagentur und colt gelandet sind, *halte ich das für wesentlich wichtiger als die Hundertste Beschwerdemail an die Bundesntzagentur!*

Nicht, dass die dann vor lauter Schreibarbeit ihre Aufgaben gemäss §67 Absatz 3 TKG vergessen!!!

link: siehe meine Signatur (dort findet man auch Adressen und mail-Adressen der Staatsanwaltschaften - mehr Service kann ich nicht bieten)


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Sonntag 28.05.06 morgens 8:40 Uhr 01377771201
Sonntag 28.05.06 abends 22:26 Uhr 01377771239
Da hat man Sonntags auch keine Ruhe von denen!


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> 01377270054
> 29.05.2006 um 12:47 Uhr
> leider über die Freisprechanlage angenommen :-(


Echt? Weiss jemand, ob man da evtl. rauskriegen kann, woher der Anruf kam? (Denn von 0137 kam er ja nicht, das ist ja getürkt)  Frag mal bei deinem Provider. Wahrscheinlich hilft das nicht weiter, aber es ist nicht auszuschliessen. Also mal nachfragen...


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

TEL: 01377270054
Datum: 28.05.06
Uhrzeit: 16.58
Netz: O2


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag 28.05.06 morgens 8:40 Uhr 01377771201
> Sonntag 28.05.06 abends 22:26 Uhr 01377771239
> Da hat man Sonntags auch keine Ruhe von denen!


Beide Anrufe kammen auf mein im O2 Handy!


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag 28.05.06 morgens 8:40 Uhr 01377771201
> Sonntag 28.05.06 abends 22:26 Uhr 01377771239
> Da hat man Sonntags auch keine Ruhe von denen!


Dann muss man halt dafür sorgen, dass die sonntags auch keine Ruhe mehr haben. 
*SCHNELL STRAFANZEIGE MACHEN, vielleicht hilft es was, jedenfalls sollte man es probieren. *Wenn von den 500 Leuten dieses Wochenendes jeder Anzeige erstatten würde, würde das ja wohl auffallen...


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo mich hats erwischt:


01377270054
15:29 Uhr am 29.05.06
D1 Debitel

Frank


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Mich hats nun auch erwischt
28. Mai 06
9:47 Uhr
von 0137 7771217
O2 Netz mit D2-Vorwahl (0174)

Warum sind hier eigentlich die meisten Einträge von Leute aus dem O2-Netz?

Gruß

Peter


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ich hab am Wochenende drei solche Anrufe bekommen:

0176 ....
0137 7771215 am 28.05.2006 um 10.59 Uhr
0137 7771221 am 28.05.2006 um 16.30 Uhr.

Ich bin Kunde bei o2.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

27.05.06 19:39 01377771217

E-Plus-Netz 0178


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ich auch:

28.05.2006 11:29: 0137-7771223
28.05.2006 18:58: 0137-7771223
29.05.2006 15:47: 0137-7270054

Viele Grüße.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Anrufe am Sonntag, 28.5.06 -  0137/7771249 (6:32) 0137/ 7771247 (16:50) 0137/7270054 (19:38) alles O2


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

*01377270054
Na so eine Überraschung:

*


			
				Crystal medialog schrieb:
			
		

> Hier die Adressdaten des Verantwortlichen:
> Adressdaten:
> Fa.  Dolce  Vita Spanish Marketing
> Ansprechpartner:  Herr V*
> ...


Ich danke Euch allen,
wieder der Herr V*****

0137lesezeichen01377270054_20060529


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ich gewöhn mir das Rückrufen grad ab, mein Chef wird sich freuen....

D2-Vodafone-Netz:

aus Rechnung:

1.   28.05.06   # 01377771217 Ziel: Televotum  Preis: 1,4754€ für 2 sek.
2.   28.05.06   # 01377270054 Ziel: Televotum  Preis: 1,4754€ für 2 sek.

Beim zweiten Rückruf Stimme mit "Vielen Dank. Auf wiederhören" vom Band, danach mißtrauisch geworden, sonst wärs mir evtl. nicht aufgefallen...


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Stell Strafanzeige. Der Verantwortliche für die 01377270054 steht im Beitrag drüber. Klick den link in meiner Signatur:
Also da unten:


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Erhielt Lockanrufe am 28.05.2006 um 08.02 Uhr von 0137-7270054 und am 28.05.2006 um 22.16 Uhr von 0137-7771217 ins Handynetz der Deutschen Telekom 0170.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Stell Strafanzeige. Der Verantwortliche für die 01377270054 steht oben. Klick den link in meiner Signatur:
> Also da unten:


Grüsse übrigens an die "Co-Vermieter" Versatel: Crystal hat auf die Anfrage sofort reagiert. Versatel mauert und wenn deren Pressestelle das noch als besonders verbraucherfreundlich anpreist, fehlen mir die Worte...


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

wurde heute 29.05.06 um 15:11 von 0137 7270054 angerufen. Habe gar nicht mitbekommen, dass es geklingelt hat. Habe dann zurückgerufen und habe nur "vielen dank" gehört. Danach habe ich im internet recherchiert. Bin wohl reingefallen.... man lernt halt nicht aus? was kann man dagegen unternehmen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Crystal medialog teilte heute nachmittag, 14 Uhr, mit, dass die Sperrung der Nummer bei Colt veranlasst wurde.
Ausserdem wurden alle weiteren Nummern des Anbieters gesperrt.

Bitte Anzeige erstatten, siehe link in Signatur


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*Frühsommer/Sommer Lockanrauf*

Lockanruf +49 137 7771207 am 28.05.2006 um 20:11:26 im Vodafone-Netz, zum wiederholten Male, ursprünglich habe ich für Scherz gehalten und gelöscht, jetzt ist Belästigung und Störung der Privatsphäre.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

27.05.2006 11:11 Uhr 01377771245 O2
leider hereingefallen


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

28.05.2006 15:00 Uhr 01377771239 O2
gebrandtes Kind


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

am 28.5.2006 erreichten mich 2 unbekannte anrufe:

1. um 11:21 Uhr. Telefonnummer: 01377771207
2. um 19:16 Uhr. Telefonnummer: 01377771239

(ins vodafone-netz)


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

+491377270054 am 27.05.2006 um 19:44:58
+491377771215 am 28.05.2006 um  20:45:35

Netz: O2

Grüße
VWM


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

hallo bei mir klingelte es ebenfalls 1x am 28.05.2006 um 20:18

Leider habe ich diese Nr. zurückgerufen da ich auf einen Anruf von einer Mitfahrgelegenheit wartete...
Kosten Ca 4 Euro... für ein 3 Sek. gepräch wo ich nur eine Bandansage hörte..  "  Vielen Dank auf Wiederhören"...  Ja Bitteschön für 4 Euro

 mein NEtzt ist D2


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,

habe drei Anrufe von jeweils drei unterschiedlichen Nummern erhalten:

01377270054: 13:34 (29.05.06)
01377771229: 22:18 (28.05.06)
01377771241: 08:35 (28.05.06)

O2

Viele Grüße

Ariane


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Am 28.05. um 12:12h von der 
0137-7771243 

und um 21:32h von der 
0137-7771203 

(beide next ID GmbH). Ins e-plus-Netz. Bin zwar noch nie darauf reingefallen, finde die Masche aber einfach nur ekelerregend  unverschämt. Habe mich schon in anderen Fällen bei der Bundesagentur beschwert, bekam aber erts nach Monaten eine Antwort. Die Colt hat auf meine Anfrage, was ein seriöses Unternehmen gegen solche widerwärtigen Betrüger unternimmt leider nie mehr gemeldet.

Leider ist das eine Sisyphusarbeit.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Habe ebenfalls Anrufe erhalten, ins Vodafone Netz.

Die übermittelten Daten lauten:
Rufnummer +491377270047
Uhrzeit 23:23:33
Datum 21.05.2006

Rufnummer +491377771201
Uhrzeit 07:11:23
Datum 28.05.2006

Rufnummer +491377771209
Uhrzeit 18:26:00
Datum 28.05.2006


Erste Nummer Fa. Colt Telecom GmbH,
die anderen beiden die Fa. Next ID technologies GmbH

Immer wieder dieselben, und da kann man nix dagegen tun???

Mail an rufnummernspam[at]bnetza.de wurde gesendet.

Mal schauen was da passiert!

Grüßle

Thomas


----------



## HL25 (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> > In meiner letzten Telefonabrechnung wurden 42 Verbindungen mit der Nummer
> > 01377370029191 ausgewiesen, die innerhalb einer halben Stunde am Sonntag , den 16.4., gewählt worden sein sollen.
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist deren Rechtsauffassung. Es existieren auch andere... Man könnte t-mobile damit konfrontieren, dass es bereits Ermittlungen wegen dieser Nummer gibt und dass sowohl die Bundesnetzagentur als auch dtms von einem "Missbrauch der Nummer" sprechen. Wenn die dann Geld wollen, könnte man mal im StGB unter "Geldwä*" nachschlagen. Rein interessemässig.


Passt da eigentlich die "Beweislastumkehr"?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=30357

Übrigens bekam ich erst heute Post aus Meschede (Bundesnetzagentur), dass die 01377370029 (zu der deine Unternummer gehört) wegen "Missbrauch von Rufnummern" gesperrt wurde. Die Bundesnetzagentur erklärt, dass die dtms AG der Rufnummerninhaber sei. "Wem die dtms die o.a. Rufnummer zur Nutzung überlassen hat, ist uns nicht bekannt". Ich scanne das gleich mal und hänge es anonymisiert hier an. Konfrontiere mal t-mobile damit. Ich schick dir den namen des Ansprechpartners aus Meschede per PN wegen NUB.[/QUOTE] Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe !


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,
am Samstag den 27.Mai bekam ich um 20.53 Uhr einen Lockanruf von folgender Nummer ins Vodafone Netz: 01377771243


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ebenfalls Anrufe erhalten, ins Vodafone Netz.
> 
> Die übermittelten Daten lauten:
> Rufnummer +491377270047
> ...


Die erste Nummer 01377270047 ist sehr kurzfristig von der Firma Crystal Media gesperrt worden. Der Anbieter ist in diesem Thread schon genannt worden (ist derselbe wie bei der 01377270054 dieses Wochenende -->
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150736#post150736 )
An dieser Stelle Dank an Crystal für die bisherige Mithilfe, die auf weitere Kooperation hoffen lässt.

Die anderen Nummern gehören zu Next ID


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hab gestern 3 Anrufe erhalten,(jeweils nur 1x klingeln) .Habe einen davon zurückgerufen. (Kam nur Bandansage -Danke-Ihre Stimme wurde gezählt).
Wie soll ich mich weiter verhalten?
Hat jemand einen Tipp?
Hier die Tele Nr.:
01377771241
01377771223
01377270047
Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps
Gruß Mario


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Bei mir hats auch geklingelt:
01377270054 29.5.06 12:32
01377771201 28.5.06 20:29
01377771211 28.5.06 08:00

Mein Netz ist O2.

Sollte Next ID technologies dahinterstecken poste ich mal die Adresse:

Next ID technologies GmbH
Deelbögenkamp 4c
22297 Hamburg

Vielleicht wohnt ja jemand in der Nähe und kann mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht wohnt ja jemand in der Nähe und kann mal vorbeischauen.


wozu soll das gut sein?


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

29.05.2006
01377270054
10.35Uhr
D1


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

alle hier dokumentierten Anrufe gingen ins d2-Netz:

22.05.2006, 05.48 - +491377661214
28.05.2006, 06.38 - +491377771245
28.05.2006, 17.06 - +491377771211
29.05.2006, 14.57 - +491377270054

Vielleicht sollte man auf computerbetrug.de eine Datenbank mit Web-Eingabemaske anlegen, wo die Betroffenen die Daten gleich dort eingeben können. So ist eine Auswertung zB nach Rufnummer und/oder Zeitraum einfacher und nützlich für die Ermittlungsbehörden. Gerade jetzt, wo die Bauernfänger wohl ihren Winterschlaf beendet haben und geballt aus ihren Löchern kriechen.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

anruf 

28.05.2006   um 13.31Uhr >>  +491377771247
29.05.2006   um 15.12Uhr >>  +491377270054

ins D1 Netzt

Gruss THORSTEN


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo Aka-Aka,

ich bin "unregistriert"  Thomas.


> Die anderen Nummern gehören zu Versatel.
> lese hierzu das:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=146973#post146973
> 
> Da fällt mir nichts ein, wofür man sich bedanken könnte...


Wieso Versatel??

Laut  http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni...6c,0/_ss37/___ss37_MABEZ_belegte_RNB_18z.html  gehört die Nummer zu Next ID ...???

Wer bedankt sich wofür??  Ich stimme Dir zu, kein Grund für irgendjemand sich zu bedanken!

Oder habe ich was nicht mitgekriegt??

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Aka-Aka,
> ich bin "unregistriert"  Thomas.
> 
> 
> ...


Bitte um Entschuldigung!!! Das war Quatsch und Du hast recht. Die "1201" hat mich irregeleitet (weil es 7661201 bei Versatel gab, hier aber 7771201). Vielen Dank für den aufmerksamen Hinweis!!!
-->
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150005#post150005



> Wer bedankt sich wofür?


 Ich bedanke mich, weil es Firmen gibt, die binnen 24 Stunden Auskunft geben, wer verantwortlich ist für den Missbrauch der Nummern. Wir haben bereits am Montag den Letztverantwortlichen für die 01377270054 - das ist meines Wissens Rekord. Jetzt müsste man den herren nur mal eben finden


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

O2 Netz
28-05-06 23:04
0137 7771215

28-05-06 12:39
0137 7771211

Peter


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



> 29.05.2006   um 15.12Uhr >>  +491377270054


die Firma Crystal hat heute nachmittags die Sperrung der Nummer bei Colt beantragt. Gerade hier würde ich mich über Massnahmen des betroffenen freuen. Siehe link unten in meiner Signatur.
Strafanzeige?


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gestern 3 Anrufe erhalten,(jeweils nur 1x klingeln) .Habe einen davon zurückgerufen. (Kam nur Bandansage -Danke-Ihre Stimme wurde gezählt).
> Wie soll ich mich weiter verhalten?
> Hat jemand einen Tipp?
> Hier die Tele Nr.:
> ...


01377270047 gestern?

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=149321#post149321


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Is Ruhe jetzt?
Dann würde ich vorschlagen, diesen Thread ab Donnerstag zu schliessen. Pfingsten wird wohl wieder 1000 Beschwerden bringen


----------



## technofreak (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Dann würde ich vorschlagen, diesen Thread ab Donnerstag zu schliessen.


wozu, sollen die "Melder" vor verschlossene Türen laufen?
oder meinst du  einen neuen Thread starten?


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja. ich weiss es auch nicht genau, aber man sollte ein brainstorming machen. Die Pfingstwelle wird kommen!


----------



## Flo (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

29.5.06  13:23

01377270054

O2 Netz


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Flo schrieb:
			
		

> 29.5.06  13:23
> 
> 01377270054
> 
> O2 Netz


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150736#post150736
s.a. link in meiner Signatur


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

+49 137 7771215 am 28.05.2006 gegen 14:15 (Vodafone-Netz)

und 

+49 137 7270047 am 20.05.2006 gegen 21:00 (Vodafone-Netz)


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

mein Handy wurde heute auch um 11:38 von 01377270054 angerufen, mitten in der Vorlesung, das nervt!


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> mitten in der Vorlesung, das nervt!


und mich nerven  Leute, die ihr Handy dort nicht abschalten oder wenigstens auf stumm schalten...

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> mein Handy wurde heute auch um 11:38 von 01377270054 angerufen, mitten in der Vorlesung, das nervt!





> +49 137 7270047 am 20.05.2006 gegen 21:00 (Vodafone-Netz)


 kuckt einige Beiträge drüber, da steht der, der das geld für diese Nummenr kriegt (wenn es keiner zu verhindern versucht)
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150736#post150736


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377771235 hat bei uns am 28.05.2006 und 30.05.2006 angerufen! Wir haben beide O2!!


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Scheinbar eine neue Nummer:
+49 137 7771202
Wurde am 28.05.2006 um 21:00 Uhr angerufen.
Netz: Vodafon D2


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Anruf von 0137 7771201 

am 28.5. um 22.00 Uhr und 12.21 Uhr
am 20.5. um 22.16 Uhr

Netz: Base


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo ihr!

Ich habe am 26.5.2006 einen Lockanruf bekommen:

+491377771207
22:36 Uhr

Ich habe D2 (Vodafon)


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377270054

Netz O2

anrufzeit: 26.05.2006 22:21


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Tel.-Nr.: 01377/771201

Datum, Uhrzeit: 27.05.06, 15.57 Uhr

Netz: E-Plus


----------



## HL25 (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mal kurz gekuckt, was ich der Bundesnetzagentur geschrieben habe. Es ging um das Osterwochenende und folgende Nummern
> 01377370029054
> 01377370057255
> 01377370201166
> ...




Habe am 26.5.2006 von DTMS ein Schreiben mit folgendem Text erhalten:
"Wir möchten Ihnen mitteilen, daß es sich bezüglich der von Ihnen beanstandeten Telefonrechnung bei dtms AG nicht um den Inhalteanbieter der angegebenen Service-Rufnummer handelt. 
Zu Ihrer Anfrage haben wir festgestellt, daß die Service- Rufnummer 0137-7370029 an folgenden Kunden vergeben ist:

BL Management AsP, Fuglsang Alle 114, DK-2700 Broshoj, Dänemark

Bitte setzen Sie sich bezüglich des Diensteinhalts schriftlich mit dem Betreiber in Verbindung."

Ist die Nummer nun abgeschaltet, oder [edit]  T-Mobile, dtms und der erwähnte "dänische Betreiber" gemeinsam munter weiter ab ??? 



_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert _


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

0137 7270054

Netz: O2

Zeit: Mehrfach innerhalb der letzten 4 Tage, zuletzt am 29.05.2006 um 07:56 Uhr


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hi @all,

verrückt ich habe O2 und miene Freundin E-Plus und wir haben am WE ca jeder 3 Anrufe in Abwesendheit auf dem Handy!!
Bei mir war es die folgenden Nummer:
0137 777 1245


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Lockanruf am 28.05.2006: 0137/7771243
                                    0137/7771235
                                    0137/7270054
Netz: Vodafone D2

Kann mir bitte einer erklären warum man auf die idee kommt dort zurück zu rufen???
So ungefähr kann man sich das doch denken das das nichts gutes is, oder???


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir bitte einer erklären warum man auf die idee kommt dort zurück zu rufen???
> So ungefähr kann man sich das doch denken das das nichts gutes is, oder???


Nicht jeder schaut genau hin und die Verwechslungsgefahr ist groß  0173  <> 0137 

ich würde zwar auch nicht blind auf die Rückruftaste drücken, aber das Wissen um Lockanrufe 
ist noch immer nicht Allgemeingut 

cp


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

01377771237

Netz: Vodafone

Anrufzeit: 27.05.06 12:21 Uhr


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Mai 2006)

*Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe*

Habe am Freitag den 26.06.06 um 23:33 ein unbeantworteten anruf. Blöderweise hab ich zweimal versucht zurückzurufen. Als Antwort kam: "Vielen Dank für Ihren Anruf". Für beide Anrufe wurden mir knapp 3 Euro verrechnet.

Netzbetreiber: Vodafone
Dialer: 01377771221, 01377270054, 01377661212, 01377661202
Datum: 26.05.06


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,
habe ebenfalls einen Lockanruf erhalten.

Nr.: 01377270054
Netz : D1
Zeit : 15.02 Uhr / 29.05.2006

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Alle Betroffenen bitte die Beschwerden an die Bundesnetzagentur und an den Nummernbetreiber schreiben (mit Namen und Anschrift) sowie bitte Strafanzeige stellen, egal ob Rückruf erfolgte oder nicht.
die momentanen Nummern:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150005#post150005

Die Anbieter von 
01377270054 stehen hier im Thread

einfach bei Suche
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/search.php

ciudad

eingeben und unten auf "Treffer anzeigen als (.) Beiträge"

Kann bitte jemand ab und zu den aktuellen to-do-link hier einstreuen für die Leute, die das offenbar nicht ohne Hilfe finden 
ich bin ausser Haus und off keyboards 

(oops, hier ging was durcheinander)


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Mai 2006)

*Lockanruf / Betrug 01377270054 am 27.05.06 // O2-Netz*

Hallo, 
hatte einen Lockanruf am 27.05.2006 auf meinem O² Handy (Vertrag) um 15:09 Uhr CET. 

Und ich bin drauf reingefallen. 

Kann ich jetzt zu O² gehen und sagen, dass ich denn Anruf nicht bezahle, da Betrug?

Meine Mail. [email protected]

Danke und viele Grüße. TOLLES FORUM!!!

_emali-addi gelöscht siehe NUB _
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Gott sei Dank bin ich nicht allein geplagt 

Also am 28.05.2006 um 8:01 und um 20:27 

einmal von 01377771209 und 01377771237 

jeweils auf mein e-plus Handy bis dann Matze


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Habe nur zwei blöde Fragen : 

Kann man die bnetzagentur / Telefonnetzbetreiber auch anzeigen wegen Beihilfe durch Unterlassung / Duldung ?? 

Wie sieht es aus mit dem Tatbestand der Körperverletzung wenn ich während des Schlafs angerufen werde ??


Freue mich auf eine Antwort !!

Weiterhin viel Erfolg für diese Seite

Günther / Oldenburg


----------



## sascha (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Habe nur zwei blöde Fragen :
> 
> Kann man die bnetzagentur / Telefonnetzbetreiber auch anzeigen wegen Beihilfe durch Unterlassung / Duldung ??
> 
> ...



Anzeigen kann man vieles und alles. Ob es sinnvoll ist, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt. Die Bundesnetzagentur z.B. rödelt wirklich nach Kräften. Leider ist das nicht alles so einfach, wie man sich das als Außenstehender vorstellt. Außer Sperrung, Rechnungslegungsverbot und ggf. Weiterleitung an Ermittlungsbehörden haben die nicht viel mehr Möglichkeiten. Wie effektiv das Ganze dann ist, solltest du deine gewählten Volksvertreter fragen. Die haben es in der Hand, der Behörde ausreichende Kompetenzen zu geben (oder nicht).

Und wenn Wecken unter Körperverletzung fiele, säßen die Arbeiter der Baustelle bei mir nebenan längst im Knast


----------



## Fifty (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

..........Und wenn Wecken unter Körperverletzung fiele, säßen die Arbeiter der Baustelle bei mir nebenan längst im Knast ..........:
rofl:   
guuuut


----------



## Heiko (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Fifty schrieb:
			
		

> ..........Und wenn Wecken unter Körperverletzung fiele, säßen die Arbeiter der Baustelle bei mir nebenan längst im Knast ..........:
> rofl:
> guuuut


Wecken kann durchaus zu einer Körperverletzung werden.


----------



## Fifty (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Wecken kann durchaus zu einer Körperverletzung werden.


ääähm..Im Ernst...?
Wie das denn?


----------



## Heiko (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Fifty schrieb:
			
		

> ääähm..Im Ernst...?
> Wie das denn?


Wenn Du jemanden so oft und nachhaltig weckst, dass er in seiner Gesundheit beeinträchtigt ist (sich im Schlaf nicht erholen kann z.B.).


----------



## Fifty (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

ok ok. Glaub dir ja...
Hast du Kinder? 
Kaum sind sie auf der Welt, schon begehen sie Körperverletzung..
Kleiner Scherz am Rande. Vergiss es wieder.
darf ja auch mal lustig sein hier...zur Abwechslung..
:thumb: 
LK Karin


----------



## SEP (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Fifty schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du Kinder?
> Kaum sind sie auf der Welt, schon begehen sie Körperverletzung.


Hier könnte vielleicht § 228 StGB einschlägig sein:
Wer eine Körperverletzung mit Einwilligung der verletzten Person vornimmt, handelt nur dann rechtswidrig, wenn die Tat trotz der Einwilligung gegen die guten Sitten verstößt.​Außerdem sind die Würmer nicht strafmündig ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bundesnetzagentur z.B. rödelt wirklich nach Kräften. Leider ist das nicht alles so einfach, wie man sich das als Außenstehender vorstellt. Außer Sperrung, Rechnungslegungsverbot und ggf. Weiterleitung an Ermittlungsbehörden haben die nicht viel mehr Möglichkeiten.


Aber besonders den letzten Punkt müssen sie konsequent betreiben. nach meiner Info tun sie das nicht.
Für Pfingsten bräuchte man wirklich eine Idee, wie man mit den potentiellen Aktivitäten am besten umgehen kann. Wenn ich die Absicht hätte, am Pfingstwochenende eine solche Aktion durchzuführen, dann wüsste ich beispielsweise, bei welchen Firmen ich das machen würde und bei welchen nicht. Genau an diese Firmen müsste "man" sich vorher wenden. Rein als Kommunikation oder anders. Wenn ich Zeit hätte, würde ich an alle Kandidaten einen Infobrief schreiben. Schön wäre wirklich, einen engagierten Staatsanwalt zu haben, der dann gleich nach dem Pfingstwochenende da wo es nötig ist auf der Matte steht und sagt "Raus mit den Infos" - und zwar mit allem Druck, den er zur Verfügung hat.
Das wäre halt der Traum des kleinen aka-aka 
Ich erwähne mal ausdrücklich dtms und Crystal als die Firmen, die am schnellsten auf Kundenbeschwerden reagieren. Heppenheim ist auch recht flott (da verzögert es sich durch die vorgeschaltete Stelle). Andere brauchen länger. Namen muss ich keine nennen


----------



## alex86MB (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo 
Habe auch anrufe bekommen 

0137/ 772 70 054   am 29.05.06 um 07:52Uhr
0137/ 777 71 217   am 27.05.06 um 12:59Uhr
0137/ 766 12 14    am 20.05.06 um 07:09Uhr

ich rief auch eine zurück da ich mich verlesen hatte.

Dann war ich bei der polizei die meinten: 
da können sie nichts machen, da jemanden anrufen keine Straftat sei und dass das bei ihnen noch nicht gemeldet worden sei die kennen diese nummern garnicht. es könnten ja auch umfragen sein oder so was.
erst wenn der rückrufpreis höher als ca.5€ oder so liegt sei es betrug.


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				alex86MB schrieb:
			
		

> Dann war ich bei der polizei die meinten:
> da können sie nichts machen, da jemanden anrufen keine Straftat sei und dass das bei ihnen noch nicht gemeldet worden sei die kennen diese nummern garnicht. es könnten ja auch umfragen sein oder so was.
> erst wenn der rückrufpreis höher als ca.5€ oder so liegt sei es betrug.


Völliger Quatsch! Der Beamte soll seine Pflicht tun: Die Anzeige aufnehmen!
Das ist ja das letzte, was bildet sich der ein???

Er kann ja mal bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Augsburg nachfragen.
Er sollte  darüber nachdenken, ob er am richtigen Platz sitzt.  

Konfrontier den mal hiermit:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40797

und hiermit:
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2003/kw13/s10258.html



> Die Staatsanwaltschaft geht davon aus, dass sich die Verdächtigen des Betruges schuldig gemacht haben: "Wenn Sie auf Ihrem Handy einen Anruf erhalten und eine Telefonnummer sehen, gehen Sie davon aus, dass ein Bekannter oder Verwandter angerufen hat oder sonst etwas Wichtiges vorliegt", sagt Weith. "Dann werden Sie auch zurückrufen."



Bei deinen Nummern sind 2x eine 7 zu viel. Der Anbieter der 01377270054 ist hier schon genannt worden.

0137/ (7weg?)72 70 054   am 29.05.06 um 07:52Uhr --> Colt --> Crystal --> Dolce Vita
--> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150742#post150742


0137/ (7 weg?) 77 71 217   am 27.05.06 um 12:59Uhr --> Next ID
siehe
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150005#post150005
(dort auch Anleitung für Onlineanzeige bzw. Anzeige per mail an zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft)

0137/ 766 12 14    am 20.05.06 um 07:09Uhr --> Versatel

siehe (ergänzend zu obigem link) hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=146973#post146973


Erstelle online Strafanzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft, dann umgehst Du, von Polizeibeamten an Deinem Recht gehindert zu werden, die ihre Kompetenzen IMHO überschreiten!

noch einmal zur Erinnerung:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150005#post150005

zornigst grüsst
aka


----------



## sascha (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Ein Insider gab mir mal folgenden Tipp: Wenn die Polizeidienststelle (noch) nicht das nötige Gespür für die Lockanruf-Problematik hat, kann man die Anzeige auch einfach (schriftlich) bei der örtlichen Staatsanwaltschaft machen. Dann landet es wieder - eben über Umweg - bei der Polizei. Aber abwimmeln geht dann nicht mehr so einfach.


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Insider gab mir mal folgenden Tipp: Wenn die Polizeidienststelle (noch) nicht das nötige Gespür für die Lockanruf-Problematik hat, kann man die Anzeige auch einfach (schriftlich) bei der örtlichen Staatsanwaltschaft machen. Dann landet es wieder - eben über Umweg - bei der Polizei. Aber abwimmeln geht dann nicht mehr so einfach.


Genau deshalb (und wegen des Zeitgewinns) empfehle ich das ja gebetsmühlenartig...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150005#post150005


> Für alle Betroffenen gilt:
> Strafanzeige stellen (kurze Beschreibung des Vorgangs, evtl. Foto vom Display)
> Kontaktadressen der Staatsanwaltschaften:
> http://www.justizadressen.nrw.de/og.php
> ...



Ein Insider teilte mir übrigens mit, dass man z.B. Begriffe wie "computergestützte Anrufe" und "Internet" verwenden soll, damit die Bearbeitung der Beamte mit den besten Internetkenntnissen erledigen darf 

Zum Thema Staatsanwaltschaft:
http://www.mdr.de/hier-ab-vier/tipps-gegen-tricks/164761.html

Übrigens, sascha... jeder, der Kenntnis von einer Straftat hat, kann Anzeige erstatten. Da Augsburg auf der Liste der "fachkundigen Staatsanwaltschaften" steht, wäre es also einem Augsburger durchaus möglich, einen Bericht wie die heutige Meldung in dialerschutz.de zum Anlass zu nehmen, Strafanzeige zu stellen. Ich bin ja leider Münchner 
/(link entfernt)


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

2 Anfrufe am selben Tag

Nummer: 01377771207
Uhrzeit 1: 28.05.06 - 09:10
Uhrzeit 2: 28.05.06 - 20:50
Netz: Vodafone


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,
bei uns kommen die Anrufe auf Festnetz um die verschiedensten Zeiten auch des Nächtens. 
Leider haben wir nicht die komplette Rufnummer, es handelt sich aber um folgende Vorwahlen T-VoteCall 01378/ 01379. Hier ist es auch so, dass man irgendwelche Eingaben tätigen sollte, leider ist die Telefonrechnung entsprechend angestiegen, da man leider ans Telefon geht wenn keine Rufnummer erkennbar ist, vorallem wenn man in der Verwandschaft für ältere Herrschaften erreichbar sein muß, die auch mal nachts anrufen könnten.


----------



## SEP (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> ... leider ist die Telefonrechnung entsprechend angestiegen, da man leider ans Telefon geht wenn keine Rufnummer erkennbar ist, vorallem wenn man in der Verwandschaft für ältere Herrschaften erreichbar sein muß, die auch mal nachts anrufen könnten.


Nachfrage: Einfaches "Rangehen" (ohne Rückruftätigkeit) löst Kosten aus?


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Hallo,
nachdem wir bei meinen Schwiegereltern (85 Jahre) alle Mehrwertdienste haben sperren lassen, die diese angeblich angerufen haben sollen (dtms und Next ID), dies jedoch nie getan haben, geht dies nun mit den 0137er Nummern von diesen Firmen weiter. Ist es möglich, daß eine Vermittlung zustande kommt ohne dass jemand abgenommen hat oder auch nur ganz kurz abgenommen hat und nur einen Piepston bzw. gar nichts gehört hat? Hat jemand eine Erklärung? Was können wir tun?


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

@die letzten postings:
Ich glaube, dass es sich hierbei um einen anderen Sachverhalt handelt als die ping-Anrufe. Ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht. Entsprechende Beschwerden über 0137x auf der Rechnung hatten wir ja schon (kann ja jemand verlinken, ich finde es gerade nicht).
Als Ursache sind denkbar:
1. Dialer
2. gekaperte Handtelefone
3. Anwahl durch unbefugte Personen

Verstehe ich das richtig? Es gab Anrufe durch Nummern mit 0137*8 *bzw 0137*9*?


----------



## Unregistriert VWM (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

+491377771215
ist registriert für 

SeMi GmbH
Ferdinand-Porsche-Straße 11 
60388 Frankfurt

und wurde nach angaben von Next-id bereits abgestellt.
Das wurde mir heute auf meine Beschwerde vom 30. 5. Mitgeteilt. 
Der Lockanruf war am 28.5. 
Ging ja fix.

Grüße VWM


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Danke! Die Freunde der Fürsten und Könige, oder halt die Fürsten und Könige selbst. Das Bild kriegt Konturen...
Bitte maile dringend an next-id, ob die noch weitere Nummern gemietet hatten.

Frag auch (zusätzlich!) nach

01377771221
01377771205,
01377771203,
01377771207,
01377771209,
01377771229,
01377771241,
01377771245,
01377771247

Begründe dein Interesse evtl. damit, dass Du an eine Strafanzeige denkst und daher die Informationen benötigst.
Stell diese Strafanzeige auch (bei der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft)

in meiner Signatur ist ein link, wo alles weitere steht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

vom link oben:


> Aufgrund der massiven und signifikant häufigen Beschwerden innerhalb kürzester Zeit, haben wir in der Zwischenzeit – rein vorsorglich und ohne Anerkennung einer dahingehenden Rechtspflicht – die Sperrung aller der SeMi GmbH überlassenen 0137er-Rufnummern veranlasst.


Wer kann bitte fragen, welche Nummern das waren? Welche der auffällig gewordenen Nummern 0137777xxxx waren dabei?


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Erhalte ebenfalls ständig Lockanrufe.
Momentan sind es hauptsächlich die Nummern 0137 - 77771249 und
0137 - 7270047
Ca. 1-2 Woche, sehr nervig.


----------



## FTMUC (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Die mail habe ich heute bekommen (es ging um folgende Nummer: +49137-7771211), zur Info:

Sehr geehrter Herr XY,

vielen Dank für Ihre eMail.

In vorbezeichneter Angelegenheit weisen wir darauf hin, dass wir als Netzbetreiber lediglich technischer Anbieter sind, d.h. wir tragen Sorge für die technische Erreichbarkeit der von Ihnen erfragten Rufnummern in unserem Netz sowie für die technische Realisierung der jeweiligen Rufnummern im deutschen Telekommunikationsnetz. Vertragspartner im Rahmen eines Mehrwertdienstes ist nicht der Netzbetreiber, sondern der jeweilige Inhalteanbieter (vgl. BGH MMR 2005, 597 sowie Urteil vom 20.10.2005, Az. III ZR 37/05).

Inhalteanbieter der jeweiligen Rufnummern ist die Firma

SeMi GmbH

Ferdinand-Porsche-Straße 11

60388 Frankfurt

Mit der Überlassung der Rufnummern trägt dieser die Verantwortung für die inhaltliche Ausgestaltung und rechtmäßige Umsetzung des jeweils angebotenen Inhalts und nicht der Netzbetreiber bzw. der technische Dienstleister (vgl. §§ 8 ff. TDG).

Aufgrund der massiven und signifikant häufigen Beschwerden innerhalb kürzester Zeit, haben wir in der Zwischenzeit – rein vorsorglich und ohne Anerkennung einer dahingehenden Rechtspflicht – die Sperrung aller der SeMi GmbH überlassenen 0137er-Rufnummern veranlasst.

Wir hoffen, dass wir Ihnen mit dieser Auskunft behilflich sein konnten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr Next ID Team


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				FTMUC schrieb:
			
		

> Die mail habe ich heute bekommen (es ging um folgende Nummer: +49137-7771211), zur Info:
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr XY,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre eMail.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=151345#post151345

Bitte Strafanzeige stellen. Siehe klink in Signatur. Danke


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

Bitte an die Leute mit 0137777: Könntet ihr scans der Next-ID-Schreiben erstellen und evtl. hier an die admins schicken?


----------



## dieter_w (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				Unregistriert VWM schrieb:
			
		

> ... wurde nach angaben von Next-id bereits abgestell ... Ging ja fix ...


Nur nicht zu viel Vorfreude. Die Nummer hat ihr Geld gemacht. Nächstes Wochenende wird der nächste Nummernblock verheizt.


----------



## SEP (2 Juni 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*



			
				dieter_w schrieb:
			
		

> Nächstes Wochenende wird der nächste Nummernblock verheizt.


... und der dann bitte *im neuen Thread, der ab Pfingsten Verwendung findet.*. Dort geht's weiter ...

Dieser Thread hier ist hiermit geschlossen._ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Heiko (30 August 2006)

*AW: Winter 2005/Frühsommer 2006: 0137-Lockanrufe hier melden!*

In Folge der Strafanzeige eines Forenmitgliedes von computerbetrug.de werden Geschädigte aus dem Ballungsraum München gesucht. Betroffene, die eine Anzeige wegen der Oster-Ping-Anrufe vom 13.-17.04.2006 bei der Münchener Polizei oder Staatsanwaltschaft erstattet hatten, werden namentlich für weitere Recherchen gesucht. Dieser Aufruf gilt ausschließlich für Münchener Geschädigte.

Antworten könnten zur Weiterleitung direkt per PN an den Insider gerichtet werden.


----------

